# Sticky  New Users Introduction thread



## Mikey Damage

New? Tell us a little about yourself.

- Age
- Why you picked your username
- Favorite wrestler(s)
- Favorite wrestling company

And anything else you would like to share with the forum. 

Welcome.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

Great idea. 

One complaint:
Why the fuck isn't Estonia an option?


----------



## UltraMantis Black

^^
- 22
- It's an indy wrestler.. the name sounds cool (or i think it does )
- Alberto Del Rio, AJ Styles, Shawn Michaels, The Rock, Davey Richards, Hiroshi Tanahashi, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sin Cara (Mistico), Cibernetico, Steve Austin, Edge.. the list goes on and on.
- WWE
- Haven't been in all three to express an opinion..

*And anything else you would like to share:* Cool Sig bro! ;/


----------



## simonjohnstone

Hey guys. Nice to meet you all. Thought I'd introduce myself formally as a first post to the forum.

Yeah so I'm Simon. Favourite wrestler at the moment is probably CM Punk, but Benoit, HBK, Flair, Hart and Austin are all up there. Thrive on WWE. 

Always kept up to date with TNA. Need to watch it a bit further I think.

Hope everyone is well. Speak soon


----------



## Hiplop

^ welcome to WF  enjoy your stay.


----------



## Magic

Welcome Simon.



> Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?


Why you hating on Canada, Mikey? Is it just because you know everyone would pick Canada and the other countries wouldn't get any love? Ya, that must be it.


----------



## JM

Welcome Simon and UltraMantis Black.


----------



## Lawls

Welcome Peeps


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why you hating on Canada, Mikey? Is it just because you know everyone would pick Canada and the other countries wouldn't get any love? Ya, that must be it.


that is exactly why. Canada is awesome. nobody hates them, nothing ever goes wrong there, they are never really in wars, no george bush, no sarah palin. ah Canada, home of hockey


p.s. welcome to the forums everyone (just dont go into the tna section)


----------



## MrKennedy666

Welcome


----------



## CCCOLIN

sup yo. i created a thread and even took the time to make a rhyme while i was on the shitter and for my efforts i was banned. so here i am creating another account just to say hi test the waters hoping i'll get a valid explanation. another ban would just resort to proxies and spambots so don't go that route holmes. don't make me work google. 


Hi to ""James"" and Kizza


----------



## ~*Ashley*~

Hey everyone  Think I should introduce myself 

well, my names Elise and I'm 21.

My favorite wrestlers at the moment are Ashley, Jeff hardy, Alex shelley, Austin, HHH, AJ styles and Chris sabin.

As you can tell I watch more TNA than WWE.

England is the best of course ( I would say that I'm english xD)


----------



## The Deaner

I know some of you, but it seems like everyone I once knew here is long gone. Such is life, I suppose. Anywho, as far as Mike's template goes...

- 21, I'm all grown up now, not the little 15 year old who loved trolling in Rants. I'm even a daddy now.
- Because I can't be The Deaner anymore, now can I? But I'm still Dean.
- Does RVD still wrestle? I always liked him.
- The one that nobody else likes.
- America, fuck yeah!


----------



## MOBELS

Welcome Everyone and have a good stay!


----------



## tahibow

Hello everyone, my name is Marc and I'm 25, come from France.

My favorite wrestlers today are AJ Styles, MCMG, Kurt Angle, John Morrisson and Daniel Bryan. And I hope discover anothers wrestling companies and styles.


----------



## Hiplop

^ Welcome Marc


----------



## ~*Ashley*~

tahibow said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Marc and I'm 25, come from France.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> what part of France are you from ?? I live in brittany now


----------



## Henry Hill

AGE: 22
- Why you picked your username: Because Goodfellas is the best film of all time. All time.
- Favorite wrestler: Shawn Michaels
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE (only promotion I watch)
- Which is the best country out of the following three: *America*, England, or Australia? 

I'd also like to give a big shout-out to Aldi, Poundland and the 99p store.


----------



## Hiplop

welcome Travis Bickle.. enjoy your return


----------



## Henry Hill

Thank-you kindly.


----------



## CCCOLIN

Vivaveron said:


> Welcome Everyone and have a good stay!


Why say that when you banned my cell phone ip. I just wanna be in the efed don't really understand the instant banning. at least give me a PM before you ban me so i can understand


----------



## Hiplop

CCCOLIN said:


> Why say that when you banned my cell phone ip. I just wanna be in the efed don't really understand the instant banning. at least give me a PM before you ban me so i can understand


Uhm vivaron isn't a mod...


----------



## CCCOLIN

oh i musta mistook the fancy gold bar and the yellow name and it's usually moderators that warmly welcome everybody. good to see members here are preety nice.


----------



## Hiplop

The ones with the red bar are moderators, and blue is super mod.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

Blue cats however don't mean anything. 

Here's some green candy Colin welcome to WF.


----------



## Kiz

the correct answer is australia btw


----------



## RandyZiggler

*I AM RANDY ZIGGLER (NOT MY REAL NAME)
HOWEVER THATS WHO I SHALL BE HERE FROM NOW ON 

IM 21 MY FAVORITE WRESTLERS INCLUDE 
KANE, MANKIND, THE ROCK, CHYNA, SABLE, RANDY ORTON, AND DOLPH ZIGGLER, 

I KINDA LIKE KELLY KELLY BUT EH AT HER 

I HATE JOHN CENA 
PUNK IS COOL HHH IS COOL UNDERTAKER COOL 

LET ME JUST SAY IM NOT HERE TO STEP ON ANYBODIES TOES BUT 
I WILL BE TAKING OVER THIS BOARD SO EITHER STAND BESIDE ME OR BEHIDE ME 
AND JOIN THE NEW ERA OF THIS BOARD {THE RZ ERA} LIKE IT OR NOT ITS HAPPENING 
AND U WILL DEAL! MY FONT WILL BE LEGENDARY ON THIS BOARD!
AND THAT ABOUT COVERS THE BASICS*


----------



## Kiz

how does one stand behide you


----------



## RandyZiggler

Kiz said:


> how does one stand behide you


*R U PLANING ON SIGNING UP FOR THE JOB?*


----------



## Kiz

lets take this place for all it's got man


----------



## RandyZiggler

Kiz said:


> lets take this place for all it's got man



*? Makes no sense *


----------



## CCCOLIN

*yo bro, i got your back. We can be like the APA. 

You can be bradshaw to my farooq and if Kiz wants in then we gotta revamp but that's okay because the dudleys are pretty wicked too eh. 

I'm Bubba your D Von and Kiz is Spike. Or dude. We can get all 2001 on em and be like the Holly's. I'm Hardcore your crash and if Kiz wants in then he can be Molly. How does that sound bro *


----------



## Hiplop

^ C-C-COMBO BREAKER

but welcome CCCOLIN


----------



## steamed hams

Hi, I'm Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Kenny

RandyZiggler is here to take over ya'll

winner?


----------



## WWF/E

Kudos, am new to these parts and have been lurking/viewing since January of this year...Didn't notice this particular forum before I started posting...Cheers! 

Wrestling fan since : 2000
Favorite Alltime : The Rock
Favorite Now : Randy Orton


----------



## Dream_Team

ohai


----------



## Hiplop

DREAM TEAM. Welcome to the forum 

same with you WWF/E. 


Just don't be an idiot, and enjoy your stay


----------



## P.Smith

RandyZiggler said:


> *? Makes no sense *


The question mark is supposed to go after the text.


----------



## Hiplop

A space is supposed to be between your first name and last name.


----------



## JM

Welcome to WF, all those that have joined recently.


----------



## RandyZiggler

P.Smith said:


> The question mark is supposed to go after the text.


*THE QUESTION MARK GOES WHERE EVER I WANT IT TO
AND U WILL DEAL WITH IT MONKEY *


----------



## P.Smith

Hiplop™ said:


> A space is supposed to be between your first name and last name.


Not when the first name is being used as an initial and has a fullstop/period after it.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

~*Ashley*~ said:


> Hey everyone  Think I should introduce myself
> 
> well, my names Elise and I'm 21.
> 
> My favorite wrestlers at the moment are Ashley, Jeff hardy, Alex shelley, Austin, HHH, AJ styles and Chris sabin.
> 
> As you can tell I watch more TNA than WWE.
> 
> England is the best of course ( I would say that I'm english xD)


Hey yo....


----------



## XtheDeadPawn

I'm 21

My online name is X and I'm in a punk band called The Dead Pawns (Shameless plug: Go to myspace.com/thedeadpawns and pm your addy and name and we'll send you free cds)

In order of favortism 
Raven - He gives sick ass DDT's and can tell a story while also brawling something I feel noone really does anymore.

Jeff Hardy - He has a unique mind and style but, as of late he's lost alot of my respect for his out of ring actions.

CM Punk - This dude makes me proud to be Straight Edge and on top of that his kicks are stiff see how he kicks next time he's in the ring it's amazing he doesn't destroy his kick pads. Also check out his indy heel promos reminds me of The Dudleys ECW's heel tag title runs.

Depends on my mood USUALLY it's almost always TNA but, I've got more into indy wrestling as of late and PWG and Chikara and even Mexico's AAA sometimes tops as my favorite.

I think you mean wrestling wise so I'll say America 
Non wrestling wise Ireland (Born and partially raised) 

Plan on joining the wrestling business real soon. 

Welcome.


----------



## JM

Welcome, X.


----------



## Hiplop

welcome to the forum X


----------



## Jabroni®

Hello WF! I'm John AKA Jabroni®. I'm 21 from Cleveland, Ohio. I've been watching wrestling for as long as I can remember. Just stumbled upon the forums a little while ago and liked what I saw so I decided to join. I watch mostly WWE (not as much as I used to when I was younger, it's not nearly as good as it used to be) and a little bit of TNA. Right now my favorite wrestlers are The Miz (hence where I live), Sting, AJ Styles and Randy Orton. All time favorites are Bret Hart, The Rock, Stone Cold and Shawn Michaels. 
I look forward to meeting some of you on here. This website looks like a great place for wrestling fans!


----------



## exile123

I just realized I haven't done an intro post so here we go. 

- My real name is Sean and my wife's name is Tina.

- And on that note, I am married to a perfect woman. We both post on a few forums and I tried to get her to sign up here but she is pretty busy at the moment.

- I'm Irish, fella. :flip

- I'm from San Diego but we're currently living in this shithole called Indiana. My wife's mom became ill so we came down here to help run her restaurant until she is able to again. I personally can't wait to get back home. Its too fking cold here for me.

- I have a B.S. in Computer Science from UCSD and Tina is going to be working on getting her MBA when we get back home.

- I have my own business in San Diego.

- I've been watching wrestling since I was a wee little noob.

- CM Punk is my favorite overall wrestler because I love his wrestling style and god-like mic skills. And his sense of humor seems to be a lot like mine. I can be a bit of a dick and like to toss out smartass comments on a consistent basis. 









Its probably nothing personal if I target anyone with my remarks. 

- Other current and retired favorites: The Rock, Sheamus, Christian, Rob Van Dam, Kurt Angle, Chris Jericho, Roddy Piper, Raven, Mr Perfect, AJ Styles, Ric Flair (old days), Arn Anderson, Legion of Doom,Eddie Guerrero and William Regal.

- All-time favorite female-wrestlers: Molly Holly (ftw), Layla, Awesome Kong, Lita, Victoria, Beth Phoenix, Maryse and Gail Kim.


----------



## Hiplop

welcome jabroni


----------



## Nephilim

Uhh hi, my name is Ryan and I joined here on the request of a friend. The past few forums I was apart of eventually died out, so I guess joining a large one seemed like a logical step.
I'm 19, and I live in Australia. I used to be into wrestling a lot more when I was younger, now it's more something I'll read about occasionally. I joined to discuss music and movies, I guess, anything that's not wrestling, although maybe being around here might spark up an interest again. I recently read a wrestling book that kind of analyzed the scene around 2004-5 and it re-piqued my interest of sorts, so I guess my love could always be ignited again. 

And Australia is obviously the most awesome *pulls up plastic shield to protect me from the rotten fruit thrown at me*


----------



## Don Draper

*Throws apple at Nephilim*

jk, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Miguel De Juan

My name is Miguel. I am from California. I don't have a favorite promotion, but I will watch any wrestling so long as the matches delivers, the promos are good, and the storylines are at least decent and don't hurt my brain. 

I am angry and disgruntled. I don't really want to cause problems. So I apologize for any behavior a thread I posted in tonight.

That's it, I guess.


----------



## Hiplop

Welcome Miguel


----------



## exile123

Hiplop didn't give me a welcome, I'm hurt. :bh:










:lmao



Miguel De Juan said:


> My name is Miguel. I am from California. I don't have a favorite promotion, but I will watch any wrestling so long as the matches delivers, the promos are good, and the storylines are at least decent and don't hurt my brain.
> 
> I am angry and disgruntled. I don't really want to cause problems. So I apologize for any behavior a thread I posted in tonight.
> 
> That's it, I guess.



Don't worry about it Miguel. Considering that you're posting on an online forum, you're eventually going to piss someone off anyway. Its inevitable. :shocked:


----------



## exile123

Damn it... double posted again. Today is starting off well.


----------



## Serg

Hi guys!

Although I'm not new to this forum, I have never introduced myself to YOU. Sorry for that. 
My name is Serg, I'm 25. I live in Russia. I'm a huge fan of wrestling. I like both TNA and WWE, as some other companies (New Japan Pro-Wrestling, for example). My favorite wrestlers: Kane (especially masked), Kurt Angle, Bobby Lashley and Scott Steiner.
I haven't visited any of these three countries :sad: (but I want to do it).

I want to add one thing: I'm very pleased to meet ALL OF YOU!

See you.


----------



## Hiplop

welcome serg


----------



## JM

Welcome, Serg, Miguel and Ryan. Enjoy the site.


----------



## Spartanlax

Bobby Lashley has fans? You Russians are crazy.


----------



## Serg

Spartanlax said:


> You Russians are crazy.


Yeah, I heard about that stupid stereotype. But let's look at personality, not nationality, OK?

P.S. Thank you, guys.


----------



## SportsEntertainer

Hi everyone. I stopped watching wrestling about 6 years ago, but heard this site has lots of links to good older video footage, so I joined. Am interested in newer stuff too if it's good. I'd like to get caught up to date. I did watch RAW last week and this week, but I'm not familiar with too many of the characters.


----------



## Hiplop

Welcome sportsentertainer  im sure you'll like the site


----------



## Rawlin

welcome to all these new kids.

unless you came here cuz wwe forums closed down. if so, fuck you bro.


----------



## exile123

Welcome to the forum!



Rawlin said:


> welcome to all these new kids.
> 
> unless you came here cuz wwe forums closed down. if so, fuck you bro.


That's why I'm here so :flip


----------



## MOBELS

CCCOLIN said:


> Why say that when you banned my cell phone ip. I just wanna be in the efed don't really understand the instant banning. at least give me a PM before you ban me so i can understand


:lmao I just went back to this thread and saw this



Hiplop™ said:


> Uhm vivaron isn't a mod...


If only I was.... Also fuck, Hiplop its Vivaveron not Vivaron :agree:


----------



## exile123

Oh and I just want to thank HipLop and Rawlins for the negative rep regarding the WWE forums. That place had its problems but this forum isn't much better. I didn't like that forum because it had a lot of PG kiddies who worship John Cena but this forum has its own share of PG kids. Its truly embarassing to actually refer to you guys as wrestling fans because you obviously know so little about the topic...


----------



## justplaincorey

New here. Looking for some decent wrestling discussion. Hope to find some.


----------



## smkelly13

I'm "new" here too. I made the account, forgot about it, found it and was happy.

Name is Sean, United States Marine, zombie fan and writer, wrestling fan, German Shepherd enthusiast. Want to know more, feel free to ask.


----------



## timwoelfel

Semi new here. had an account under the same a few years back. got a bitter taste of life.

names Tim,19, I'm a juggalo,been watching wrestling since i was little. I enjoy free writing and rapping. curious what ever happened to the PPV premium streams? anything else hit him up.


----------



## AB_WWEU PWE

Hey everyone, if you have viewed WWE Universe, you would of came across a poster called The Animal Batista, well that was me. I have often viewed here a lot but never actually joined properly so i'm here now and i know a lot of fans here are knowledgeable so i hope to improve my wrestling knowledge by posting with you all.


----------



## SKS

Hey everyone, I've been posting on another forum for about 2 years until I got banned not so long ago. 

I love to watch wrestling, some of my favorites are The Miz (loved him since the Real World), CM Punk, Chris Jericho, Beer Money, and Sting. 

I also love to talk sports, MLB, NFL, NBA, you name it. 

Hopefully I can bring something to the site and I won't annoy anyone haha


----------



## Lien

Completely new to wrestling forums but, hello! Live from the UK here and can't wait for WM.


----------



## Hiplop

welcome everyone  enjoy your stay


----------



## Scrubs

Hi I'm new, I think John Cena is the best he is so powerful and no one can beat him not even Rock!

John Cena is better then Chris Jericho, Rock and Austin on the mic and he isn't a fruity pebble!! He is so powerful you guys are just jealous!!!


----------



## Nas

I agree with the guy above.


----------



## Stad

Finally decided to sign up on this forum lol, i been lurking it for the past few months since i got back into wrestling.. i use to be a HUGE fan back in the attitude era but have recently started watching again since the royal rumble on, anyways looking forward to chatting about some good old wrestling with the folks around here.


----------



## Dash Rendar

After lurking for quite a bit I finally decided to sign on. My name is Stephen and I've been a lifelong wrestling fan since I could remember. It started with my father taking me to matches at the local coliseum. I used to attend WWF/E shows on the regular back in the day, but then stopped around 02 when I felt that wrestling was turning to crap. I'd pop in every now and then to see what was going on, but for the most part I was on the sidelines until very recently.


----------



## Hiplop

Welcome to WF Stephen


----------



## Stroker Ace

Hola everyone my name is Beatrice, but I also go by Trixie, Bea and BeaDom which is also my username. I'm 20 years old and I'm from California, specifically the Bay Area. I've been a wrestling fan since the age of 8 and over the years I've learned a lot about the business from the inside out.

Definitely not a wrestling chick who likes it for the hot guys (that's a bonus) I respect pro-wrestling and I take it very seriously and I hope to work in the wrestling world as I get older and hopefully become a pro-wrestler myself. My favorite wrestlers at the moment are Tarver, Melina, CM Punk and Wade Barrett. I do love the WWE, but I am willing to watch other wrestling promotions

And as for the last question although I am a American (semi-proud) I do love the UK for some reason, it attracts me and I hope to live there someday.


----------



## Emily90

Hey everyone!!!

Just found this introduction thread, was trying to find it earlier!!!

I'm Emily or Em or Em i answer to most! I'm 20 and from Belfast NI! My username is my name because i lack imagination, my favourite wrestler is Evan Bourne love him! Fav company is WWE all the way and the best country is obviously America!!! So hey all <3 x


----------



## steamed hams

All the girls have suddenly started joining since Stephen signed up. :hmm:


----------



## NycRapAttack

Im 16 years old, from New York City and I'm a huge Triple H fan. My all time favorite has to be Shawn Michales though.I've been around the forum a couple of times and just decided to join to discuss some good ol' rasslin.


----------



## Jackiz Kirey

Jackiz Kirey said:


> Hey guys, my name is Jackiz Kirey. I have been to several other forums, but none of them match the quality of this fantastic, fabulous, nice, fancy, and great forum.
> 
> I couldn't find a thread or section to introduce myself in, so I will do it here.
> 
> My name is Jackiz Kirey, I have lots of experience in forums, I've had my feelings hurt in other forums, been called an asshole, been harassed, and I horribly despise nasty signatures, which is one of the reasons why I love this forum so much.
> 
> NO NASTY SIGS!!!
> 
> On another Pro-Wrestling forum, I've been called one of the worst posters of all time, but I think differently than those assholes. Those low self-esteem bitches don't know what they're talking about.
> 
> I consider myself the BEST, if not, then ONE of the best posters in INTERNET history.
> 
> It's a pleasure to meet you people.


Posted this in the wrong section.


----------



## Shazam!

An introdution thread....oh what the hell.

the names Shazam! it's a reference to a comic book character named Captain Marvel aka earth's mightiest hero so yeah as you can tell I read comic books as well as watch anime. 

Anyways I'm from Canada so natually I'm a Bret Hart fan as well as a fan of Edge, Jericho and Christian other non Canadian wrestlers that I currently like are AJ Styles, Kofi Kingston, John Morrison, Christopher Daniels, The Machine Gun's, Shawn Michaels, Kurt Angle, Beer Money, CM Punk and Zack Ryder amoung others.

My all time favorite wrestler would be Hulk Hogan but you can blame that on me being a four year old kid who used to watch wrestling with his grandfather hell I've been watching wrestling for the better part of almost twenty one years.


----------



## Shaun_27

My name is Shaun, and im not going to waste my time telling my life story, any questions just hit me.


----------



## P.Smith

Shaun_27 said:


> My name is Shaun, and im not going to waste my time telling my life story, any questions just hit me.


What is your life story?


----------



## CM Dealer

We all generally ignore P.Smith btw. Its not hard to see why.


----------



## Shaun_27

P.Smith said:


> What is your life story?


****?


----------



## Shaun_27

CM Dealer said:


> We all generally ignore P.Smith btw. Its not hard to see why.


ill keep that in mind.


----------



## Steve.

- Age: 24
- Why you picked your username: It's my name and i wasn't feeling really creative.
- Favorite wrestler(s): Jericho, Barrett, Ziggler (cba to name them all)
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? England

Other things...erm,I'm English and i am near the end of my Uni degree studying Animation Arts, i have an obsession with tattoo's, i enjoy Art, heavy metal and musicals Xd aswell as Harry Potter, Percy Jackosn and Pokemon XD


----------



## Cboat1975

- Age: 35yrs young

- Why you picked your user name: Kind a play off my name. Yeah I know brilliant right? LOL

- Favorite wrestler(s): (Old)Junkyard Dog, Ric Flair, Iceman King Parsons, Chris Adams, Kerry Von Erich, Wild Bill Irwin, David Von Erich, Bruiser Brody, Jimmy Garvin, Rick Rude, Michael Hayes, Gino Hernandez, Kevin Von Erich. (New) HHH, Big Show, Randy Orton, R-Truth, Undertaker, Wade Barrett, AJ Styles, Sting, and Christopher Daniels.

- Favorite wrestling company: As of right now WWE. Was WCW back in the day. TNA was until Hogan and them screwed it all up. As a kid WCCW in Dallas TX. 


- Which is the best country out of the following three: I'm an American so I will say America. Duh!! But I have no problems at all with the other two countries listed.


----------



## Julielaplusbelle

Hey guys 

My name is Julie

- Age: 27

- Why you picked your username: It's a silly one but it’s been my standard username for ages.

- Favorite wrestler(s): Shawn Michaels, Eddie Guerrero, Hardy Boys, Rey Mysterio, Bret Hart, Edge, CM Punk.

- Favorite wrestling company: WWE. I’m also a huge fan of Lucha Libre !!

- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? I think the place where I’d like most to live is the US… I really like the Brits though (I lived in Liverpool and London.) By the way, I am French… But I came in peace!!


----------



## L_U_A

Age: 23
Why you picked your username: My username on other forums easy enough for me to remember. 
Favorite wrestler(s)DBD, CM Punk, Dos Caras, Jr. (Alberto Del Rio) and Christian. 
Favorite wrestling company WWE, TNA and I also don't mind ROH.
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? England :/.


----------



## Hiplop

welcome julie and LUA


----------



## SlowburnDarkly

*- Age*
21.

*- Why you picked your username*
It's been my handle for years, so I'm used to it. I'm not going to come up with a new one every time I sign up on a new site.

Basically, it's something I just threw together that I thought sounded cool. I got "Slowburn" from the song of the same name by Revelation Theory, now known as Rev Theory. The "Darkly" just seemed fitting, knowing myself.

*- Favorite wrestler(s)*
Jeff Hardy, Rocky, Flair, et cetera.

*- Favorite wrestling company*
Right now? TNA.

*- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?*
The fuck kind of question is that?

I'm from America, and it's safe to say that I'm not a big fan of it's government. Never been to Oz, although my ex is from there. Been to England several times, and I prefer that of the three. Is it the better country, though? Who's to say shit like that?


----------



## TromaDogg

Age: 34

Why you picked your username: I've been using the same nickname on most forums for many years, asides from a couple where I've had to register as TromaDogg thanks to some git plagiarising me (he knows who he is) 

Favorite wrestler(s): John Morrison, AJ Styles

Favorite wrestling company(s): WWE & TNA

Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? England 

Other things...Asides from pro wrestling, I'm massively into videogames and low budget/indie movies, and I listen to mostly rock and heavy metal


----------



## Jatt Kidd

Lol everyone on this page is older than me, but hey guys, welcome to WrestlingForums.

You'll find alot of things you'll like up in these places.


----------



## Zen

WELCOME EVERYONE


----------



## Hiplop

Welcome Toxiedog, you should check out the entertainment/video game sections


----------



## theREIGN™

What's up ya'll? I'm Ryan

*- Age*
Just turned 20 a couple of weeks ago. I feel like I'm old. Pretty much creeper status.
*- Why you picked your username*
I go to Coastal Carolina University, we're the Chanticleers, and I was originally on schedule to graduate in 2013 but I doubt that'll happen.
*- Favorite wrestler(s)*
Just started watching wrestling again, I find the character of Alberto Del Rio intriguing. I used to be a big Mike Awesome, JBL, Stevie Richards, Nunzio, Blue Meanie, and Shannon Moore fan. There's a lot of guys in TNA I enjoy watching. I guess I'm a fan of a lot of people haha.
*- Favorite wrestling company*
Right now it's TNA. Other than Tough Enough, WWE isn't exciting me very much. ROH Wrestling was cool when it started to air, but my cable company got rid of HDNet and they just ended the show I heard.
*- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?*
haha I'm from the US, so I guess that's the best choice for me.


----------



## Hiplop

welcome ryan, enjoy wrestling forum


----------



## Near™

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## theREIGN™

Thanks guys


----------



## Nick Logan

21
Didn't felt creative with the handle.
Favorite wrestler(s) HBK, Y2J, and SCSA

Which country is better? fpalm

Like TNA before Hogan/Bischoff. Also likes ROH.


----------



## davidson

24
my name
the rock, austin, gillberg


----------



## Hiplop

uh welcome to the forum dave and nick


----------



## Bluenose_1

- Age: 18
- Why you picked your username: I use this username for everything. (A bluenose is the nickname for a birmingham city fan)
- Favorite wrestler(s): The Miz, British Bulldog and John Morrison
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? England


----------



## Nitemare

- 24
- Was my e-fed name and I have a mean demeanor
- Chris Jericho
- WWE
- USA

My name is Lee Harris and I live in Jacksonville, Florida. I have no time for stupidity and I can't stand people who don't have common sense or know how to use logic. In general, I hate most people. I don't like getting involved with people often, and when I do I prefer to keep it on my own terms. Oh, I also don't lie, but I have a sarcastic attitude and love mocking and sometimes making people's lives miserable online, though in person I am not that way (though I am sarcastic in person).

It's nice to be here. Hello all.


----------



## darkec

Hello guys! I'm new in here .My name is Darkec :O

So... I'm 15 years old,I picked the username because it's my irl nickname 
My favorite wrestlers are: John Morrison,Sin Cara,Rey Mysterio,HHH and Undertaker 
My favorie wrestling company is WWE ofc 
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia????? IDK 

Some short info: Okay so my nickname is Darkec,I live in Čakovec,Croatia.HMMM,I play football,basketball....

and yea.If spam would be allowed now i would have 50 posts  

I hope i will have a nice time here.See you


----------



## Bulk_Up_1995

- 16.
- I got it off a protein bar.
- The Rock.
- WWE.
- Australia.

Hello, i'm Harrison. I've been a WWE fan ever since i was 7 years old. I'm from Sydney, New South Wales, Australia and i'm very laid back. I stopped watching WWE in 2008 and i've been getting back into it for the last couple of months. I love sport and i don't like people who spam, because it's very annoying. I hope to have a good time on here. Ciao.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

- 14
- Because it's the truth
- Undertaker
- WWE
- Australia


----------



## againareku

- 25
- It's a play on my name and life
- Current: the Miz, Alberto Del Rio Cena Retired: Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho
- WWE, like that even has to be asked [okay, I like DDP but it's impossible to keep up with]
- Well, America has more the US, Mexico, and Canada, all of which have great wrestling traditions..so America

Long story short, I eneded up registering for this forum because "The Crap" [wrestlecrap] banned me without even a warning. I was accused of "riling up" the forum, just because my views didn't go hand in hand with the views of the mods and regulars. I'm still lurking [reading] their forum, and I'm kind of glad I was banned: that forum [the crap] is probably more censored and more strict than even the shut down WWE universe forums: it doesn't even have a rants section and the off topic is horribly restricted. 

As for why I was banned? I had not been posting there much. I made the mistake of venturing into the off topic and posting in a debate about gender issues and got banned by a mod and his friend. There's another similar thread on there right now [about gender issues in the media] and it's mostly a circle jerk of liberals and feminists talking about how "oppressed" women are because they're "Sexually exploited". I don't believe that in the slightest: women now have almost equal footing with men in the corporate, athletic, and academic world, but at the same time still hold all the power in relationships and actual sex, can still take maternity leave, can still sue for child support, and on top of that, it's not that women are sexually exploited it's that women can use their looks and sex appeal to their advantage and men can't [not that we're bad looking, but we just don't have as much to work with, sorry, but it's true] 

Well, I'm certainly happier with this forum: it has a rants section for political and religious debate, a women of wrestling section for all the idol worship and "sexual exploitation" one could want", and a diverse wrestling section: it seems like a place where an open minded wrestling fan can call home. I look forward to posting here. 

Only question is..why is a great wrestling site owned by a motorcycle site?


----------



## mcrawf21

24

Name/Age thing awhile back.

Marking for Miz, Jericho, Cody Rhodes.

WWE

America. Australia is extremely beautiful though spent some time there 2 summers ago.

Been reading posts for awhile, just thought I'd get in on the discussion every once in awhile.


----------



## [email protected]

- 15
- my first name is matt and my last name is close to pacman, lol
- I'm not your average young mark. like my friends are all like "cena and sin cara should be the next tag champs" and im like "dude STFU"
- WWE, but im starting to get into TNA
- USA


----------



## Dagobogin

18
I like the planet, Dagobah, from Star Wars.
Whoever\'s performing with a strong character.
Illinois (USA)


----------



## Headliner

againareku said:


> Only question is..why is a great wrestling site owned by a motorcycle site?


It was brought 5 years ago. The company is trying to expand the avenues so to speak I guess. Go on the verticalscope website and you'll see.


----------



## Arya Dark

againareku said:


> Only question is..why is a great wrestling site owned by a motorcycle site?


*
Jax and Clay wants it that way.

SAMCRO*


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Shaun_27 said:


> ****?


Yes, P.Smith is a ****.


----------



## CorreKnockout

- 19
- I am a Corre fan and I also want to be a TNA knockout
- Wade Barrett, Randy Orton, AJ Styles, Robert Roode, Undertaker.
- TNA/VPW
- England, I live here.


----------



## slassar136

-16
-It's my xbox 360 gamertag.(Wanted a PS3 though, but now that it's hacked I changed my mind)
-Don't Have one now. used to be Undertaker, but everyone's a winner.
-Don't care as long as it's good wrestling and entertainment
-Have to say Australia as I live there.


----------



## CM Dealer

Bulk_Up_1995 said:


> - 16.
> - I got it off a protein bar.
> - The Rock.
> - WWE.
> - Australia.


BULK. Would assume you'll get that alot.


----------



## NorthernLights

I've posted for a couple days, but just now saw this thread

*Age*
-28
*
User Name*
-My favorite wrestling move (I was surprised it was open!)
*
Favorite Wrestlers*
-All Time: Ric Flair, Chris Benoit, Sgt. Slaughter, Kenta Kobashi, Hulk Hogan
-Current: AJ Styles, CM Punk, John Morrison, Alberto Del Rio, Dolph Ziggler

*Favorite Promotion*
-WCW/AJPW (Before things turned sour for both promotions, they embodied the reasons why I watch wrestling)

*Best Country*
-3 way tie between US/UK/Aus, everyone wins!


----------



## Sephiroth

NothernLights is already awesome in my book. We need more anime posters


----------



## Degausser

-16
-I love the band Brand New and I really like the song from which I chose my username.
-Chris Jericho, CM Punk, AJ Styles, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker, Kurt Angle
-WWE. 
-America! No, but neutrality is fine by me haha.


----------



## Jen&Berrys

- 20
- I like Ben and Jerrys Ice cream, my name is Jen..
- Chyna
- WWE
- England because I live here


----------



## BritishBulldogJR

*Age *
18

*Why you picked your username*
Because the Bulldog is the man.

*Favorite wrestler*
Legend: Bulldog
Current: John Morrison

*Favorite wrestling company*
WWE

*Best Country*
England


----------



## Simooo

Age 
17

Why you picked your username
It's my name, and most of the ones I wanted to use were taken.

Favorite wrestler
I have a few, but I'll go with Hayabusa. 

Favorite wrestling company
Tie between WWE/FMW/AJPW


Best Country
I'll go with England because I live there


----------



## Boo Radley

Age - 35
Why you picked your username - Cool character in "To Kill A Mockingbird."
Favorite wrestler(s) - Mr Anderson, Eric Young, Mickey James, ODB
Favorite wrestling company - TNA
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? - Never been to America so can't comment on it though it's worth pointing out that there is no such country. Out of the other two, England.


----------



## RubyRed

* Age - *30*
* Why you picked your username - *Erm... To do with my hair colour I guess! I'm a vibrant redhead!*
* Favorite wrestler(s) - *Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Steve Austin, Chris Jericho, The Rock.... Sadly, no one THAT current yet.*
* Favorite wrestling company - *Jury is still out as i'm only just getting back into the game, so for now WWE I guess...*
* Which is the best country out of the following three: *I live in the UK, but I love the US!*


----------



## GigaPlankton

- 21
- I really can't remember where it originally came from.
- At the moment, I'd have to say The Miz (don't judge  ), although many come to mind.
- WWE, although I do like TNA/Impact
- England, it's where I'm from!


----------



## Ufried Erwha

- Age:22
- Why you picked your username "You fried er wha"
- Favorite wrestler(s)- Zack Ryder
- Favorite wrestling company- WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: Australia


----------



## Gods Right Ear

OHAI!
Age: 16.. xD
Why you picked your username: Because I'm one creative bastard! xD
Favorite wrestler(s): Kofi's ma boi.. xD
Favorite wrestling company: WWE.. xD
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?: Denmark.. xD
xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD xD


----------



## HugsNotDrugs

*- Age:* 24
*- Why you picked your username:* First thing I could think of
*- Favorite wrestler(s):* See signature... *All time favorite:* SCSA
*- Favorite wrestling company:* WWE
*- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? :* America (USA all the way! )


----------



## Armor King

*Age:* 22
*Why you picked your username:* Favorite character from one of my favorite fighting games.
*Favorite Wrestler(s):* The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Undertaker, Sting, CM Punk, Samoa Joe, AJ Styles, The Pope D'Angelo Dinero
*Favorite Wrestling Company:* I don't have a favorite. WWE is okay at times. TNA is hard to watch. I'm not too familiar with ROH or Dragon Gate.
*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?:* USA


----------



## Hiplop

welcome to the forum, guys.


----------



## coopieroLCFC

has anyone told them about the brutal initiation ceremony yet?


----------



## WelshMizfit

- *Age:* 21
- *Why you picked your username:* Because I'm Welsh and because the Miz is God.
- *Favorite wrestler(s):* Miz, Triple H, Cody Rhodes.
- *Favorite wrestling company:* WWE
- *Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?:* Cymru am byth.


----------



## Gumi-Kyuu

Age: 24
My username: is obviously something korean and japanese related. 
Favorite Wrestler: right now its Alberto Del Rio. Some of my all times faves are HHH, Rock and Austin.
Wrestling Company: WWF/WWE
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? - NONE. Japan! xD

Additional info:
What to expect from me: Expect to always (and I mean ALWAYS) see tons of beautiful asian girls in my signature. I guarantee you that.


----------



## HBK96

Hello, 

My name is Adam and I am a long time lurker on the forums that has finally decided to join. 
I just wanted to come in here and introduce myself before I started posting. 

I'm a WWE guy through and through. I can get down with TNA, but it has been so shitty that I can't tolerate it anymore. 

Anyway, look forward to talking with everyone.


----------



## Hiplop

Welcome to the forum, Adam and Gumi


----------



## cammyhonre

Age 33
- um its my nick name
- All time: Taker, Micheals, Warroir, Current: Cena, Orton, 
- WWE  Playig safe
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? none, i prefer scotland as i am from there


----------



## steamed hams

Welcome Cammy.


----------



## Hiplop

hope you like the forum cammy


----------



## cammyhonre

thanks for the welcom, the forum is excellent, will make my night shifts go alot faster


----------



## ace.edge.razor

yeah because heaven forbid someone actually working at their jobs.
anyways nick name: look left or north north west or what have you
faves: edge, christian, vince mcmahon
age: 23
location: ...and ka na ta is its name


----------



## BeKind2DaGingers

*Introducing Myself!*

Hi folks,

I am a wrestling fan, and I wanted to join this forum! thank you folks so much for having me here and I love all the stuff I read here on this forum, I am now ready to post like no one has ever posted before, I have a great thread already started that has garnered great attention albeit controversial attention. Please tell me what you great folks think out here.

I love you all!

Please Click Below To Read It, It's On This Forum:

The Controversy Of Hulk Hogan


----------



## SwantonBombed95

Hey guys. My names Lian

Decision to sign up was pretty easy, im a wrestling addict. Im 16 years old, my favourite wrestlers are mostly high flyers, Jeff Hardy and Brian Kendrick to name a few
Also im from England


----------



## nemesisdivina

Sup guys, my name is Jacob. Ive been lurking around for a while now and finally decided to join in on all the fun. I'm kind of new at the whole forum posting thing so i really don't know how to introduce myself. Just know that i love wrestling.


----------



## Hiplop

Welcome to the forum guys, just be kind/dont be an idiot and everything will be fine


----------



## AnyonesGuess

Hello there, I am new.


----------



## C.R.A.S.H.E.Я.™

-23
-Just came up with something
-Daniel Bryan,CM Punk,Christian,Sheamus
-WWE
-America


----------



## Aots16

- Age - 22
- Why you picked your username - Old gaming handle ive had for years
- Favorite wrestler(s) Shelton Benjamin, Kofi Kingston, HHH, Undertaker
- Favorite wrestling company WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America 

Found this site through google, been looking for some fellow wrestling fans to discuss WWE with. 

That being said, what are some legit wrestling news sites? any that you guys can recommend?


----------



## samizayn

I actually never posted in here, but I'm only two months old so

15
Because my favourite band is Green Day and my favourite superstar is Edge
A few months ago I could have said Edge but I guess now that's no longer a valid answer. Christian
WWF/E always
um, Engerlund!

I'm an Edgehead so, most opinion based threads will probably have 'Edge' included somewhere in them


----------



## urinaldeuce

Hey all.

I'm Nathan, and I'm 24. I live in Missouri. Weird thing is, I'm one of the few people who actually loves the state.

I'm a college student, engaged to be married, and I make pretty damn good money in sales. You'll figure out the rest as we go, I'm sure.


----------



## NGPunk

- Age - 19
- Why you picked your username - Favourite wrestler is CM Punk, NG is my postcode, so just fused them together.
- Favorite wrestler(s) - CM Punk, Stone Cold, Dolph Ziggler, Zack Ryder WWWYKI, Sting, AJ Styles, Beer Money, Kofi Kingston, Delirious! 
- Favorite wrestling company - WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: Engurrrland


----------



## Declan_Mizfit

Age: 15
Why the Name?: Well, I'm a Mizfit.
Fav. Wrestler(s): The Miz, Edge, CM Punk, Kane, Santino Marella.
Fav. Company: Raw
I'm not going to pick a favorite country, that would make me look ethnocentric, I am from the U.S.A for what it matters though.


----------



## JM

Welcome to all those that have joined recently.


----------



## Spike

Hey, I'm Tom.

- 20
- It's my username elsewhere, which has evolved from various usernames I've had in the past
- Undertaker, Stone Cold, Rey Mysterio, Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit
- WWE
- Australia

I was into WWF/E towards the end of the Attitude era and a couple of years after that. I just kind of stopped watching around Wrestlemania 21, but recently got back into it. Really don't think much of the last few years of WWE, from watching a fair bit on Youtube etc. I tend to watch a lot of stuff I saw from when I was first into it, mainly.


----------



## jacobdaniel

*Hey everyone! New member here.*

I wasn't exactly sure where to post this, but anyway...

New member to the forums here, hailing from Washington, D.C. I used to watch WWF and WCW all the time back in the mid to late 90's, or as I like to say, the best years of professional wrestling. Stone Cold is def my all time favorite. I stopped watching for the most part around the end of 99/beginning of 2000. I've watched here and there since then, and just got back into WWE right before Wrestlemania this year, as well as getting my g/f into it. We just went to Capitol Punishment the other night. That was my second live wrestling event; my first was Monday Nitro in '97 at the Roanoke Civic Center in Roanoke, VA.

Anyhow, just thought I'd introduce myself!!!


----------



## That Guy

Welcome. 

HI~!

(Jumps up and down and rubs his belly like Kamala)


----------



## Near™

Welcome to tmlvs and jacobdaniel.


----------



## JasperSmerth

Hello peeps. Im Jasper. =)


----------



## exile123

JasperSmerth said:


> Hello peeps. Im Jasper. =)


Hello, I am the forum's resident asshole. :hmm: There is a good chance I may mock you about something in the future but don't take it personally.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Lurked here for a while, decided it was time to get off my ass and contribute as well, specifically to the match discussions threads as I've been watching a hell of a lot of Regal, Fujiwara, Tenryu, Black Terry & Hashimoto recently.

From the UK, starting final year of University in September, raised a Manchester United supporter but since 2005 become more involved with the breakway club FC United of Manchester.

Caution for anyone who comes across a match review I give, the words 'CHOP TO THE FUCKING FACE' will probably crop up a lot (God bless Genchirio Tenryu)

Just read the OP so will add some more info, username comes from a wrestling blog which is one of the best around, but second to the one *Andy3000* from here writes. More of a fan of stiffer old school wrestling and generally today prefer companies like IWRG where the matwork is slick and the brawls Memphis-esque.


----------



## D'Angelo

Segunda Caida said:


> Lurked here for a while, decided it was time to get off my ass and contribute as well, specifically to the match discussions threads as I've been watching a hell of a lot of Regal, Fujiwara, Tenryum, Black Terry & Hashimoto recently.
> 
> From the UK, starting final year of University in September, raised a Manchester United supporter but since 2005 become more involved with the breakway club FC United of Manchester.
> 
> Caution for anyone who comes across a match review I give, the words 'CHOP TO THE FUCKING FACE' will probably crop up a lot (God bless Genchirio Tenryu)
> 
> Just read the OP so will add some more info, username comes from a wrestling blog which is one of the best around, but second to the one *Andy3000* from here writes. More of a fan of stiffer old school wrestling and generally today prefer companies like IWRG where the matwork is slick and the brawls Memphis-esque.


you'll fit in well. IWRG is a great promotion that many enjoy here. Segunda Caida is a great blog.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

cactwma said:


> you'll fit in well. IWRG is a great promotion that many enjoy here. Segunda Caida is a great blog.


Cheers, just spotted I called Tenryu "Tenryum", need a good old fashioned punt to the eye from Mr Tenryu for such amateurish behaviour


----------



## Anguyen92

Well, hello everyone, I'm 19 years of age. My username is basic, first inital, whole last name, last two digits of my birthyear. Favorite wrestlers: HBK, Jericho, Benoit(Before he went insane.)

My favorite wrestling company by default would be the WWE, since TNA sometimes gives facepalm moments, and I can't find any ROH matches online that I want.

I guess one other thing, is that 90% of the bands I discover came from PPV themes.

I look forward to having intersting conversation and debates with you guys.


----------



## Grubbs89

Anguyen92 said:


> Well, hello everyone, I'm 19 years of age. My username is basic, first inital, whole last name, last two digits of my birthyear. Favorite wrestlers: HBK, Jericho, Benoit(Before he went insane.)
> 
> My favorite wrestling company by default would be the WWE, since TNA sometimes gives facepalm moments, and I can't find any ROH matches online that I want.
> 
> I guess one other thing, is that 90% of the bands I discover came from PPV themes.
> 
> I look forward to having intersting conversation and debates with you guys.


welcome to the forum brother from another mother!


----------



## Ricardo Rodriguez

Oh should have introduced myself earlier!
- Age: 19
- Why you picked your username: I just had to :d
- Favorite wrestler(s): The Miz,Alberto Del Rio,CM Punk,John Morrison
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: CANADA!


----------



## AMxPunk

I'm AMxPunk,AM are my initials

Hello,I'm an egyptian atheist wwe fan.I'm straight edge,Always was even before I knew CM Punk since I used to be muslim even after I left islam I still hate drinking,smoking and drugs.I love CM Punk and he's the biggest reason I watch WWE.In my opinion he's the greatest WWE wrestler of all time.I own Xbox 360 and play it alot,I also love anime and you can call me an Otaku,Sort of.All you have to know about my is that I'm younger than 20 and older than 15.I will rarely post seriously,I also enjoy bitching about.I also hate all religions.That is all


----------



## British Bulldog 88

Hello everyone,

Age: 22
Why you picked your username: He was around the time i first got into wrestling, i watched an old VHS of summerslam '92 when i was 6/7 and thought it was fantastic
Favorite wrestler(s): Jeff Hardy, Stone Cold, The Rock, Dudley Boyz, Kurt Angle
Favorite wrestling company: WWF
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?: I'm biased but... England 

Look forward to bantering with you all soon.


----------



## Ruben Jay

Hey guys! I am Ruben Jay. Just looking for a place to post a BTB


----------



## WatchTheThrone

Sup guys.

Love wrestling so this is the place for me!


----------



## Manu_Styles

Heys Guys i´m Manu, i´m from spain so escuse if i mess up my english sometimes.

Right now i follow only Indies (ROH, PWG, CHIKARA, DGUSA, Evolve, NWA Hollywood, CZW) and Puroresu (NJPW, NOAH, DG, AJPW, Zero One, DDT & BJW)


----------



## Grubbs89

welcome all!!!!


----------



## FirstNameGreatest

oops I forgot to post in this when I came sorry.

Well im a guy who likes to voice his opinion about wrestling and other stuff of intrest.I like Graphic Design and I am improving at it since I did not start long ago.I am in love with rap music.My favourite Rappers are Mac Miller and Drake.


----------



## The Juggernaut

Hello,

My name is the Juggernaut. I'm a huge wrestling fan from Australia. I'm relatively new to the Internet wrestling community so be nice.

Please follow me on twitter at ThexJuggernaut


----------



## WWE

My name is Cycloneon, feel free to call my The Cyclone 

Was on caws but I feel that run has ended.. Now, it is time for a new era.


----------



## THE BATMAN.

- 18
- I am the Batman
- CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Christian,
- WWE
- China will rule the world soon.


----------



## exile123

THE BATMAN said:


> - 18
> - I am the Batman
> - CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Christian,
> - WWE
> - China will rule the world soon.


Welcome to the forum. I'm the resident shit-disturber here. 

And fuck China, CM Punk will rule the world before they do.


----------



## Hiplop

THE BATMAN said:


> - 18
> - I am the Batman
> - CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Christian,
> - WWE
> - China will rule the world soon.


welcome to the forum, Bruce


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

- 16
- I'm a huge Edge fan so EdgeHead made sence & I had a crush on The Bella Twins when I made the name so that's how BellaFan came up. 
- Edge, Dolph Ziggler, Christian, CM Punk & Triple H to say some.
- WWE
- Australia


----------



## JayEl

- 19
- I've been known as this for years, since Fan Nation on the now defunct WWE U
- My favorites are Dolph Ziggler, Layla, and my fave Ibuki star Kyoko Kimura.
- I've been watching WWE since the '90s. I don't agree with the direction but I still watch nonetheless.
- I gotta go with my home, USA. We have our faults but hey, we don't care. 

I didn't really get into the whole IWC craze until I joined WWE U which was back in '08. Met a lot of cool people but it since closed. I kinds noticed a few users from there that joined here so I decided to join. I've been lurking for sometime now and I'm already aware of the butting personalities but I'll handle it. If I see brash or arrogant, I pretty much am lol. I'll tell it like it is and not think twice. Just kinda my persona but this seems like a cool site and hope to fit in quite well.


----------



## exile123

JayEl said:


> If I see brash or arrogant, I pretty much am lol. I'll tell it like it is and not think twice.


Sounds like me.  If that's the case, I hope you're ready to get a lot of negative rep from people. 

But welcome to the forum! I'm a WWE Universe refugee as well. :side:


----------



## JayEl

exile123 said:


> Sounds like me.  If that's the case, I hope you're ready to get a lot of negative rep from people.
> 
> But welcome to the forum! I'm a WWE Universe refugee as well. :side:


lol oh well, I'm prepared. That's cool. I was going to jump ship here too but I followed some close posters somewhere else.


----------



## Atone The Underdog

Sup people, my name is Tony, but my stage name is Atone The Underdog

Atone is actually an acronym for

Alive
To
Overcome
Negativity
Eternally

I'm a hip hop artist from Florida, but a mega wrestling fan, i will be posting here alot, thgat is if i feel welcomed, i'm not gonna sit around on a forum full of jackasses who just talk shit, thats a waste of time, i'm here to be chill, be real, and make friends, talk about wrestling and all types of shit

Also, if it's cool with the admin of this site, August 1st i will be puttin out my new mixtape for free, i will post a link for that when that day comes, and i will also post my music up here only if it's cool with the mods and admin, i'm not making ANY money off my music, i give it all out for free, cuz really, music aint about money it's about passion.

for anybody interested in checking my music, check my sig


----------



## Mr Hawkster

- 22
- Hawkster's a nickname/username/gamertag I've used for a couple of years. As for the "Mr" part, call it a Mr Kennedy/Anderson reference lol. Just don't expect me to say MISTERRRRRRRR HAWKSTERRRRRRRRRR! HAWKSTER!
- Undertaker, Stone Cold, The Rock, Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho. 
- WWE
- England, when I become prime minister. :evil:


----------



## chargebeam

Hello gang!

- 24, male
- The username comes from the time I wanted to subscribe on a wrestling forum in 2004, but every damn username was taken. Since I happened to play Metroid Prime at the time, I decided to choose a random word and "chargebeam" came to me (an ammo from the game). 
- Favorite wrestler(s): (see signature)
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE

I'm a french-canadian, so pardon me if I ever make english mistakes =)


----------



## Rated R™

WELCOME GUYS!


----------



## exile123

Atone The Underdog said:


> i'm not gonna sit around on a forum full of jackasses who just talk shit


Don't worry, there is a specific sub-forum for us jackasses to talk shit so I think you'll be ok. 8*D


----------



## RenegadeJT

sup people.


----------



## Gang

chargebeam said:


> Hello gang!


Hey.


----------



## exile123

Welcome WF noobs!

Once you get settled in please feel free to join us in the apocalyptic wasteland known as the Rants forum, where you will have your noobiness (and possibly your I.Q.) taken away.


----------



## sports_nut

Afternoon everyone!

Been a long-time reader of this place, but just signed up a month or so ago (give or take?). I'm male, 29, from SW Ontario. Been a wrestling fan for as long as I can remember. 

Username is basically self-explanatory; hockey, baseball, football, wrestling, you name it, I probably watch it and have played (rec league) many before. 

Lookin forward to talkin wrestling, or whatever, with the folks here!


----------



## coopieroLCFC

THE BATMAN said:


> - 18
> - I am the Batman
> - CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Christian,
> - WWE
> - China will rule the world soon.


WHERE THE FUCK IS ROBIN


----------



## JimmyWangYang

exile123 said:


> Welcome WF noobs!
> 
> Once you get settled in please feel free to join us in the apocalyptic wasteland known as the Rants forum, where you will have your noobiness (and possibly your I.Q.) taken away.


I still refuse to be held down by the machine that is the rants section.
All those upper class corporate premium users who don't even go on the wrestling boards, they just stay to rant.


----------



## Mankycaaant

JimmyWangYang said:


> I still refuse to be held down by the machine that is the rants section.
> All those upper class corporate premium users who don't even go on the wrestling boards, they just stay to rant.


Wang; you love the rants section. Don't deny it. 
It's the best thing about this site mate.


----------



## Hiplop

Gang said:


> Hey.


lol'd.

Welcome to the forum everyone, have a nice time


----------



## exile123

JimmyWangYang said:


> I still refuse to be held down by the machine that is the rants section.
> All those upper class corporate premium users who don't even go on the wrestling boards, they just stay to rant.


Yeah, those fuckers think they're better than the rest of us lowly standard members. I say we riot and take back control of the Rants section! Fight the power!!! :gun:


----------



## Nitromalta

Nitromalta is here! wassup everybody


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


----------



## That Guy

Welcome to Narnia


----------



## Cactus

Hey everybody.


----------



## exile123

Welcome noobs!


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

- 24
- 99FELONIEZ is my DJ name
- CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sin Cara
- WWE
- Either America or England


----------



## That Guy

exile123 said:


> Welcome noobs!


says the guy who has only been here three months -_- 

Welcome


----------



## Synesthetic

Hey guys, what's up?

I'm a new kid (no kidding)

My name's Layne, I'm a student wrestler and poor college boy. I've been a fan since I was little thanks to my mom, and I just about like it all; WWE, TNA, ROH, NJPW, AJPW, CMLL, AAA, SHIMMER; as long as it isn't Chikara.  I like wrestlers rather than companies though, and it's a big list. I'll just knock a few off the top of my head from the major places.

WWE : Morrison, Ziggler, Miz, McIntyre, Sheamus, Kane, Bourne, Kingston, Rhodes, Swagger, Punk
TNA : Abyss, Amazing Red, MCMG, Kazarian, Joe, Kid Kash, Jeff Hardy, Sting, Styles
ROH : Chris Hero, Colt Cabana, Jay Lethal, Rhino, Steve Corino
AJPW: Kondo Shuji, Hayashi Kaz, Suwama
NJPW: Tiger Mask IV, Inoue Wataru, Nakamura Shinsuke, Kushida, Taguchi Ryusuke
DDT : Ibushi Kota, HARASHIMA
NOAH: KENTA, Akiyama Jun, Shiozaki Go, Ishimori Taiji, Bison Smith, Ricky Marvin
CMLL: Mistico, Averno, Atlantis, La Sombra, Starman, Virus, Volador Jr.
AAA : Aero Star, Cibernetico, Heavy Metal, L.A Park, El Mesias, Silver King

Women: Natalya, Beth Phoenix, MsChif, Sara Del Rey, Kharma, Kurihara Ayumi, Satomura Meiko, Allison Danger, Annie Social, Daffney, Tamura Yoshiko, La Diabolica

Assorted: Paul London, PAC, CIMA, TAJIRI, TAKA, Shelton Benjamin, Low Ki

Legends: Bret Hart, Chris Jericho, Undertaker, Arn Anderson, Raven, Mankind, Dean Malenko, Hayabusa, Kenta Kobashi, Misawa Mitsuharu, William Regal, Fray Tormenta


Jesus christ I could go on for weeks. Anyway I'm friendly! I write a lot of fantasy matches but never really full shows like the BTB section here. Always down for a good conversation with somebody who can do it without having to sling flames and insults like a ten year old. ♥

Peace + Love


----------



## Night King

hey guys, just joined yesterday after being a long time lurker of the forums
hmm what to tell ... well my name's Matt i am 19 and a student at the university of dundee
I've been a wrestling fan since i was a little kid i remember staying up to watch the ppv's at 1 am on sunday night when i was 8. I grew up watching wwe but as i have got older ive watched some ecw, wcw and tna to broaden my wrestling mind as it were.
chose this username because i am a fan of game of thrones 
and the best country ? i've gotta go with England


----------



## starship.paint

Jon Snow said:


> hey guys, just joined yesterday after being a long time lurker of the forums
> hmm what to tell ... well my name's Matt i am 19 and a student at the university of dundee
> I've been a wrestling fan since i was a little kid i remember staying up to watch the ppv's at 1 am on sunday night when i was 8. I grew up watching wwe but as i have got older ive watched some ecw, wcw and tna to broaden my wrestling mind as it were.
> chose this username because i am a fan of game of thrones
> and the best country ? i've gotta go with England


good avatar.


----------



## Night King

starship.paint said:


> good avatar.


haha cheers 
bring back bra and panties matches if only for shots like this


----------



## Internet Champion

hi guys

iam new hrer

my name is "Internet champion" - iam 26 years old - from UAE

i like wrestling and my favorates move is body scissor and headscissor

thnks


----------



## herobottle2

hey im 21 years old from israel


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welcome, everyone. Stay out of rants if you have small, tender balls.


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead

My Name's Diet Coke and I'm new.

Well.

Better late than never.

Right?

...

Right?


----------



## starship.paint

Diet Coke said:


> My Name's Diet Coke and I'm new.
> 
> Well.
> 
> Better late than never.
> 
> Right?
> 
> ...
> 
> Right?


yeah, I never introduced myself as well. But my name's obvious, isn't it? Methinks new members should have an automatic PM directing them to this thread... unless there's one already set up?


----------



## Vanilla CokeHead

starship.paint said:


> yeah, I never introduced myself as well. But my name's obvious, isn't it? Methinks new members should have an automatic PM directing them to this thread... unless there's one already set up?


I don't think so, but I can't remember that far back.


----------



## Bully1

I signed up a few months ago but am now just getting around to posting. Some of you may know me from other sites where I go by Disturbed or Bully Disturbed. I have been on forums for over a year now. I am only 15 years old but I know my fair share about professional wrestling. My favorite wrestlers (Not entertainers)are CM Punk, The Miz, AJ Styles, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Ric Flair, The Rock, and I could go on and on. I haven't really found the "Right" forum yet so I hope this is it.


----------



## Pop Tatari

Bully said:


> I signed up a few months ago but am now just getting around to posting. Some of you may know me from other sites where I go by Disturbed or Bully Disturbed. I have been on forums for over a year now. I am only 15 years old but I know my fair share about professional wrestling. My favorite wrestlers (Not entertainers)are CM Punk, The Miz, AJ Styles, Triple H, Shawn Michaels, Ric Flair, The Rock, and I could go on and on. I haven't really found the "Right" forum yet so I hope this is it.


Hello and welcome.


----------



## Destiny

Welcome to all those that have joined recently.


----------



## bjpenn

Hi guys I'm new around here. I'm 16 and have been watching wrestling since about 2002. I think when Lesnar was champ. I am into WWE,TNA, but mostly MMA. I decided to join this forum because I just love talking about those three things.


----------



## Grubbs89

you have arrived at the right place for those three things bjpenn welcome


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


----------



## kywildman

Hey everyone. I've arrived from a board that crashes all the time so I've had enough and decided to land here. I like to use both sides of my brain when I post so there won't be any crap from me like usual noobs that destroy boards instead of helping them. I can't wait to get started here. I hope to meet good new people on here.


----------



## PeepShow

Yo, what's up. Finally decided to start posting after trolling the site for a good number of years. I recognize some people's names on here like Matt Reptar, Brye, JBWinner, etc. If you know me and you go by something I might not recognize, let me know. Hopefully I'll enjoy it here. Anyways...

- Age: 21
- Why you picked your username: Fan of Christian. Thought it was cool
- Favorite wrestler(s): Christian, Chris Jericho, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, Davey Richards
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?: America

Want to know more about me, just ask. Might be kind enough to tell you.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Hi to the both of you


----------



## starship.paint

welcome new users!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Hey guys! Long time browser, first time poster.

- Age: 19
- Why you picked your username: Favorite Basketball Player
- Favorite wrestler(s: Sheamus, CM Punk, The Miz, Christian, Alberto Del Rio, Kofi Kingston, Evan Bourne, John Morrison, Jack Swagger, Douglas Williams, Crimson, AJ Styles, Brodus Clay, Mr. Anderson and Kazarian
- Favorite wrestling company- WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?- The States


----------



## bellajessica

Hello wrestling fans!
I got referred here by Nitromalta 
My name is Jessica.. I am 22 years old and been a wrestling fan for 12 years. 
My favorite wrestlers are chris jericho, triple h, john cena, cm punk, Undertaker, Alberto Del Rio and kane. 
my favorite diva is Stephanie McMahon
Im the biggest steph fan out there!! 
if you have twitter, u can follow me @bellajessica89
thanks!


----------



## JimmyWangYang

I could have swore there was a bella jessica on here already? or am i imagining things...?
Or...you weren't on WWE Universe were you 8*D?


----------



## AMxPunk

bellajessica said:


> Hello wrestling fans!
> I got referred here by Nitromalta
> My name is Jessica.. I am 22 years old and been a wrestling fan for 12 years.
> My favorite wrestlers are chris jericho, triple h, john cena, cm punk, Undertaker, Alberto Del Rio and kane.
> my favorite diva is Stephanie McMahon
> Im the biggest steph fan out there!!
> if you have twitter, u can follow me @bellajessica89
> thanks!


Gave up on the forums eh 8*D


----------



## GloGirl

hey ppl.
i'm gloria i'm 20 yrs old.
i've been a wrestling fan since 2002. yaah too bad i missed the attitude, my fav wrestlers are HBK, under taker, CM punk and lita. i love hardcore matches and high flying maneuvers 
and i live in india.


----------



## noob1sm

Hello IWC. I've been a lurker for awhile and finally decided to join. My current WWE fav is Sheamus, and HHH is the best of all time!


----------



## jmm17

Hi all, im new too


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

Hello, all.

- 21
- SCSU are the initials of a name I've used in the WWE Universe site, it stands for Stone Cold Steve Urkel. This name was chosen at a time when I was just joining the site and couldn't think of a name, while the other tab of my web browser had a clip from Family Matters on YouTube. The name just flowed together (for me at least). I mean, who associates Steve Urkel with wrestling? Really? 
- Favorite wrestler(s) - Petey Williams
- Favorite wrestling company - N/A
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? Each country have their flaws.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome, fresh meat.


----------



## Calphurnia

Hellos there o/ I'm Helen and I was born in the 1970s. I have two children, two dogs two cats a hamster and a Lizard that hates me. 

Username is because I love me some Shakespeare. So hard to pick favourite wrestlers. I would go with HBK and Jericho in the past, CM Punk and this new and improved smackdown version of Orton in the present. 
I'm English but most of my family is Australian and America is one of the only places I have never been. I'm going to go with England as the best as we have less animals and insects that will happily kill you while you sleep. 

anything else? I have decent floor seats to raw when they come to the UK in November. I am taking my 60 year old mother with me for her birthday, she has never seen wrestling in her life but I rather suspect she will enjoy herself anyway.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## holycityzoo

- 22
- HCZ- My band...I selflessly promote wherever/whenever I can 
- Sting and the Undertaker were my favorite to watch growing up, love Flair, Piper, and Jericho as well. Current is CM Punk.
- WCW 94-99 WWF from there on out

Starting lurking around these forums back in May, and decided to check RAW out for the first time in years in June. I stopped watching around the time Benoit died, and the first RAW I watched was the late June CM Punk Promo. Watched every RAW in July, and decided to add to the discussion in August. Thanks!


----------



## Belgian_brawler

- Age ->> 23
- Why you picked your username ->> From Belgium 
- Favorite wrestler(s) ->> in the 90's Sting - Stone Cold...
- Favorite wrestling company ->> Grown up watching WCW so... 
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? Never been to one of them so i would say Belgium


----------



## jojo89

Age: 33

Why you picked your username: It's my late dogs name

Favorite wrestler(s): Steve Austin and AJ Styles

Favorite wrestling company(s): WWE

Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? Australia

Other things...Asides from pro wrestling, I make video games for a living so I am into them.. I like to blog too


----------



## ComicMikeCasey

Hello everyone, I'm mike as you could guess from my user name and I'm also a stand up comedian. I'm 32. I love wrestling, horror movies, comic books, boy meets world (yes I'm 32 and still watch that show,) writing, chicken tenders, and ninja turtles.


----------



## orph

Hello, I'm new.My name is Orph.

Please don't use all caps around me I may become disoriented and irritable.


----------



## Mind Probe

Hey all name is Mind Probe... well for the board anyway lol. Feel free to call me by my name Ryan or Mind Probe, which ever you feel comfortable with. Glad to be here on wrestling forum, looks like a great community with lots of nice people and great discussion going on. Proud to be here and look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## Don Pedro

Hi, I've been posting on various wrestling forums for over 10 years so I'm not really new to any of this. I'm generally a nice guy, slightly opinionated which eventually gets me in trouble. I'll probably be banned for something soon, but I hope not. This forum seems smart and very active which is unusual for wrestling forums these days. Why the hell do I only get 25 posts per page though?


----------



## starship.paint

Hello and welcome all!



Don Pedro said:


> Hi, I've been posting on various wrestling forums for over 10 years so I'm not really new to any of this. I'm generally a nice guy, slightly opinionated which eventually gets me in trouble. I'll probably be banned for something soon, but I hope not. This forum seems smart and very active which is unusual for wrestling forums these days. Why the hell do I only get 25 posts per page though?


25 posts per page seems to be the max for me (non-paid member), that's just how it is here. Er, if you don't do anything stupid like trolling or flaming you shouldn't be able to be banned. I haven't picked up a single warning.. I think.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## UberAirin

- Age: 18

- Why you picked your username: My name is Airin (actually spelled "Erin") and I'm Uber

- Favorite wrestler(s): Mickie James, CM Punk, Evan Bourne, Randy Orton

- Favorite wrestling company: WWE

- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?: I can't really say because I've never been to England or Australia.


----------



## coole emre

Hi. Im 19 yeard old and I love Hulk hogan 

Nice to join this forum~!!


----------



## TJChurch

I'm 28, tho that changes before he calendar year does.
Username is my real first 2 initials & last name... Planned pseudonym in the future.
Wrestlers: Punk & Rey
Company: WWE
Best country: Gotta say USA, since I've never flown & got lost solo in Canada
Others: If I'm offline for a while, probably health. I could run WebMD just based on my own medical history.


----------



## starship.paint

Welcome!

Some advice to new users here:
1. Read the rules http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rules.php
2. Don't post stupid stuff
3. Don't start too many threads at once
4. Don't post in the Rants section until you've lurked there enough and understand it's "culture" 
5. Try to use proper spelling and grammar


----------



## Near™

coole emre said:


> Hi. Im 19 yeard old and I love Hulk hogan
> 
> Nice to join this forum~!!





TJChurch said:


> I'm 28, tho that changes before he calendar year does.
> Username is my real first 2 initials & last name... Planned pseudonym in the future.
> Wrestlers: Punk & Rey
> Company: WWE
> Best country: Gotta say USA, since I've never flown & got lost solo in Canada
> Others: If I'm offline for a while, probably health. I could run WebMD just based on my own medical history.


Welcome to both of you.


----------



## Shaunyrules

Well after posting a introduction thread in the wrong part of this forum silly me ^^

Just like to say hey to everybody! 

- Age - 17
- Why you picked your username - My username is based on the fact I used it for bragging rights on Xbox Live ^^
- Favorite wrestler(s) - Steve Austin, Kurt Angle
- Favorite wrestling company - WWF/E
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? - America - I'm from Wales which is located next to England but i've never been there so I could be biased here


----------



## jsetzler

Age - 30.
Why you picked your username - First initial last name, lol.
Favorite wrestler - Rey Mysterio, Daniel Bryan
Favorite wrestling company - WWE. I miss WCW.
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? Having never been to the other two, America.
Other: Started watching again around Wrestlemania after a 12 year absence. Been catching up and having a blast.


----------



## xenon_

Hello all and welcome to the forum(Y) I look forward to hearing your thoughts and opinions on Pro Wrestling.

EDIT: :lmao hearing! I mean, _seeing_


----------



## PunkBasedGod

Hi everyone!

Age 17
(CM) Punk + Based God (can't link to it but if you're curious you could google it) = my username!
I dig a lot of em. PG era ain't so bad!
WWE by default. Last time I watched TNA was in 2007 and I have not seen much of ROH of NJPW.
America, only because I haven't been to the other two countries


----------



## Chajukin

I'm Andrew, 23 from Melbourne, Australia!


----------



## Near™

Chajukin said:


> I'm Andrew, 23 from Melbourne, Australia!


Welcome to the forum, Chajukin.


----------



## zachuum

- 16
- I use it as my Xbox Gamertag
- Zack Ryder, CM Punk, Evan Bourne
- WWE
- Is that even a serious question? America!


----------



## Marcus Blade

Hey everyone. Long time lurker finally deciding to create an account.

- Age
- Why you picked your username - a character I created for an e-Fed from ways back.
- Favorite wrestler(s) - Masked Kane, Eddie Guerrero, CM Punk
- Favorite wrestling company - WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? - America


----------



## Near™

zachuum said:


> - 16
> - I use it as my Xbox Gamertag
> - Zack Ryder, CM Punk, Evan Bourne
> - WWE
> - Is that even a serious question? America!





Marcus Blade said:


> Hey everyone. Long time lurker finally deciding to create an account.
> 
> - Age
> - Why you picked your username - a character I created for an e-Fed from ways back.
> - Favorite wrestler(s) - Masked Kane, Eddie Guerrero, CM Punk
> - Favorite wrestling company - WWE
> - Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? - America


Welcome zachuum and Marcus.


----------



## Grubbs89

welcome newbies! you have joined a good forum


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Welcome Fresh men hahahahhaa


----------



## Lady Eastwood

^ That didn't sound gay at all.

Hi, new people.


----------



## ratemycollection

Hello,

My name is Lee.

Wales, UK

I chose my username ratemycollection as it is a website that I run.

I love wrestling, was absolutely absorbed by it in my teen years. The days of Hulk Hogan and The Warrior but my favourite all time wrestler was Jake the Snake.

Obviously WWE.

Best Country - Wales, Uk


----------



## Guya

Hello,
Great forum you guys have here.
I think it will be great to be a part of your comunity.
I am a big puroresu fan and i also whatch some wwe and a bit of tna.
I like to write with arguments, don't like to fight and i can't ignore stupidity.


----------



## Mankycaaant

Guya said:


> Hello,
> Great forum you guys have here.
> I think it will be great to be a part of your comunity.
> I am a big puroresu fan and i also whatch some wwe and a bit of tna.
> *I like to write with arguments, don't like to fight and i can't ignore stupidity.*


This whole sentence wields a great deal of hypocrisy.


----------



## Guya

Well...i wouldn't call it hypocrisy, that would be harsh.


----------



## momentai94

hypocrisy isnt bad it lets people know you are better then them


----------



## Zyklon C

Hey there, just joined up. 

I'm 22, been a wrestling fan for as long as I can remember. I grew up during the Monday Night Wars. I've always loved wrestling, and wrestling history. Interesting as all hell.

My username is a horrible horrible tasteless joke. My old flat had an in-joke where we all hated jews. Zyklon B is the poison the Nazis used, and my name beings with a C.

Picking a favourite wrestler is like picking a favourite child. I can't do it. I like a lot of wrestlers.

I grew up on WWF, so that's my favourite company. I haven't really watched much WWE since I moved out of my parent's house. But I try to keep up with news. I used to watch the Chikara Podcast a Go-Go, and I really like what that company is offering. 

Not a fan of hardcore wrestling, but I understand how it fits into history. I love history, and seeing how everything fits.

Out of America, England, or Australia? pppprobably America. England is a complete shit-hole. It's like a factory with houses built around it where teenagers run around raping people. Australia is cool, especially if you're not Asian, or brown.

Ah, shit. I wrote an essay.


----------



## TJChurch

momentai94 said:


> hypocrisy isnt bad it lets people know you are better then them


Hypocrisy is often bad. Also, how do you let people know something you can't necessarily prove & can very easily disprove? (I know it's O-T, but just curious.)


----------



## brandiexoxo

Hi im Brandie  Im 19 and iv been a wrestling fan since the age of like two lol I never missed a show up until around 2008...kinda lost interest but i started to watch on and off again when i knew things that would interest me would happen(Bret returning, Trish cameo's, Edge retiring )lol.

I used to look at this website alot to see what everybody's opinion was so i decided to get my own profile 

Edge and Christian, Trish, Bret, Chris Benoit, Kurt Angle and Y2j are some of the favorites. I mostly watch WWE. 

Its, nice to be around people who share the same things as me!


----------



## Magic

Am I the only one suspicious of any person that signups and claims to be girl because of X1 Dante?

Nonetheless, welcome everyone.


----------



## brandiexoxo

oh ....il show myself to the door 

haha jk yea i promise i am lol. Someone pretended to be a girl wtf? why? 

And i have a pic on my profil page lol


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

brandiexoxo said:


> Hi im Brandie  Im 19 and iv been a wrestling fan since the age of like two lol I never missed a show up until around 2008...kinda lost interest but i started to watch on and off again when i knew things that would interest me would happen(Bret returning, Trish cameo's, Edge retiring )lol.
> 
> I used to look at this website alot to see what everybody's opinion was so i decided to get my own profile
> 
> Edge and Christian, Trish, Bret, Chris Benoit, Kurt Angle and Y2j are some of the favorites. I mostly watch WWE.
> 
> Its, nice to be around people who share the same things as me!


Holy shit, Chuck E. Cheese still exists?


----------



## brandiexoxo

of course it does


----------



## dgeneration-nexus

Howdy, the name's Chris and I'm a 22-year-old lad from Leeds, UK.

I picked my username because it's what I had at other forums. At the time of me signing up, Nexus were in full flow and "the bigger picture" was at the front of my mind. I had some theory Triple H was going to be revealed as the GM and leader of Nexus.

My favourite wrestlers of all time are The Rock, The Undertaker and Triple H. My current favourites are CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler and AJ Styles.

I mainly watch WWE, but have been watching TNA for around a year now.

I have a pretty cool CM Punk tattoo that I got done the day after MITB.


----------



## DontHitMeMommy

Helllllllo I Iz new here, mothers


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

DontHitMeMommy said:


> Helllllllo I Iz new here, mothers


I'm not your mommy.


----------



## Mankycaaant

dgeneration-nexus said:


> Howdy, the name's Chris and I'm a 22-year-old lad from Leeds, UK.
> 
> I picked my username because it's what I had at other forums. At the time of me signing up, Nexus were in full flow and "the bigger picture" was at the front of my mind. I had some theory Triple H was going to be revealed as the GM and leader of Nexus.
> 
> My favourite wrestlers of all time are The Rock, The Undertaker and Triple H. My current favourites are CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler and AJ Styles.
> 
> I mainly watch WWE, but have been watching TNA for around a year now.
> *
> I have a pretty cool CM Punk tattoo that I got done the day after MITB*.


In no parallel universe could this ever be considered 'cool'


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

Mankycaaant said:


> In no parallel universe could this ever be considered 'cool'


Repped

CM punk tattoos stopped being cool two years ago. Everyone's getting Riley tats now. 

That shit's permanent dumbass.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

dgeneration-nexus said:


> Howdy, the name's Chris and I'm a 22-year-old lad from Leeds, UK.
> 
> I picked my username because it's what I had at other forums. At the time of me signing up, Nexus were in full flow and "the bigger picture" was at the front of my mind. I had some theory Triple H was going to be revealed as the GM and leader of Nexus.
> 
> My favourite wrestlers of all time are The Rock, The Undertaker and Triple H. My current favourites are CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler and AJ Styles.
> 
> I mainly watch WWE, but have been watching TNA for around a year now.
> 
> I have a pretty cool CM Punk tattoo that I got done the day after MITB.


I have a tattoo of Punk's face on my pussy.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

Catalanotto said:


> I have a tattoo of Punk's face on my pussy.


Bet your boyfriend enjoys that.


----------



## Ghostly7777

- 16* (I am not 19, that was a typo)
- I love watching Ghost Hunters and similar shows.
- Eddie G. , Big Show, The Undertaker, Sabu.
- WWF
- America, England, or Australia are dumb. Planet Mars is the best country.


----------



## #Heel

i'm 23, love sport, mexican food and oreos - hate star wars, heath slater and ravioli #FollowThat


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

I've been here a while now and never knew there was an introduction thread, unless I posted in it. In that case, you never seen me, right?


----------



## TJChurch

Issues_Sunshyne said:


> I've been here a while now and never knew there was an introduction thread, unless I posted in it. In that case, you never seen me, right?


Actually, when I got the reply E-mail, first thought I had was I recognized the name.


----------



## JasmaniaTheAddict

-17
-My name is Jasmine, but people call me Jasmania. As for the addict part, I'm a wrestling addict.
-My favorites are The Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, Jimmy Snuka, Billy Kidman, Sting, Edge, Christian, and CM Punk. I also love Rowdy Roddy Piper, Stone Cold and AJ Styles. So many others I enjoy watching. All-time favorite is definitely The Undertaker.
-I've always been a fan of WWE but I occasionally watch TNA. I loved when they first started.
-I live in America, never been to Australia or England so I can't say. I would love to visit them, though.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

JasmaniaTheAddict said:


> -17
> -My name is Jasmine, but people call me Jasmania. As for the addict part, I'm a wrestling addict.
> -My favorites are The Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, Jimmy Snuka, Billy Kidman, Sting, Edge, Christian, and CM Punk. I also love Rowdy Roddy Piper, Stone Cold and AJ Styles. So many others I enjoy watching. All-time favorite is definitely The Undertaker.
> -I've always been a fan of WWE but I occasionally watch TNA. I loved when they first started.
> -I live in America, never been to Australia or England so I can't say. I would love to visit them, though.


I loved Kidman in WCW, otherwise not so much.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

JasmaniaTheAddict said:


> -17
> -My name is Jasmine, but people call me Jasmania. As for the addict part, I'm a wrestling addict.
> -My favorites are The Undertaker, Shawn Michaels, Jimmy Snuka, Billy Kidman, Sting, Edge, Christian, and CM Punk. I also love Rowdy Roddy Piper, Stone Cold and AJ Styles. So many others I enjoy watching. All-time favorite is definitely The Undertaker.
> -I've always been a fan of WWE but I occasionally watch TNA. I loved when they first started.
> -I live in America, never been to Australia or England so I can't say. I would love to visit them, though.


If you are the same Jasmine I am thinking about from other wrestling forums.....LOL

If not, hi and welcome.


----------



## Evolution

Welcome everyone, I will like you if you read the rules and follow them.

Common sense also goes a long way here


----------



## Knockouts own Diva

My name is Jason, I'm about to turn 31 on Dec 1'st. I love to sky dive and write, those are my two loves in life.

I picked my username because I know the TNA Knockouts own the Divas of the WWE and I have a strong amount of respect for women’s wrestling. 

Just some of my favorites would be Gail Kim, Lita, Roode, Kurt Angle, Sting, Hulk Hogan, James Storm, ADR, Punk. 

Impact wrestling and then Chikara followed by Shimmer. 

I’m an American so I would by habit say my country via USA, but I also love the UK. Can’t really say anything about Australia as I have never been there.


----------



## JasmaniaTheAddict

WordsWordsWords said:


> I loved Kidman in WCW, otherwise not so much.


That's where he was at his best.
And thanks Catalanotto. I doubt I'm her since this is my first wrestling forum.


----------



## StarPhoenix9241

*StarPhoenix9241*

Hello!

I'm a long time lurker of this place, thought it would be proper to finally make an account! StarPhoenix9241 comes from a passionate love of video games: "Star" from "Star Fox 64" [and my #1 pic for Smash], I went with the naming, Star Fox, Star Wolf, and Phoenix from Ace Attorney! The numbers are just a combination of my favourites, 9, 24, and 1.

Chris Jericho will always be my favourite. He's the first I ever saw, but the participants of the first ever Money in the Bank at WrestleMania 21 will always hold a place in my heart [my very first WrestleMania!]

I don't really have a favourite company. I love wrestling with the ability to tell a story, but I also appreciate the skill itself, except I'm not really into the Indy scene... just don't have the time 

I look forward to being a part of this community XD


----------



## matthollywood

Awesome post and thank you for sharing this article with your readers. I think you are a great illusionist in terms of writing because you bring magic when you create articles. I will be following you from now on and feel free to visit me as well.


----------



## Brown Hippy

Hello everyone I'm Brown Hippy doing it big. #ILikeWrestlingToo


----------



## Brown Hippy

Quick question! How do you access the list of smilies on this board? I'm a big fan of smilies.


----------



## MachoMadness1988

Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> - Age
> - Why you picked your username
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> - Favorite wrestling company
> - Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


 
-31
-Macho Man is my all time favorite
-All time top 5...Macho Man, Mick Foley, Bret Hart, Undertaker and Ted Dibiase (Million Dollar Man).......fav today besides Taker....CM Punk
-WWE
-America

I just found this board. I was a die hard wrestling fan when I was a kid and until HS. So from 85-98 I can hang with any conversation as far as pro wrestling. After Owen Hart's death (I had a few friends in the stands that night in KC) I became a pretty casual fan but Macho Man's death and CM Punk are bringing me back. Glad to be here and talking wrestling with you guys/gals.


----------



## jaw2929

- Age = 29
- Why you picked your username = I've used it for years now
- Favorite wrestler(s) = Dreamer, Guerrero, Bret Hart, Punk, Ziggler, Anderson, Jeff Hardy, Jerry Lynn, Foley 
- Favorite wrestling company = WWE 
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? Scotland.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

HI and welcome, everyone.


----------



## emma6998

hi am emma am 22 and i just made up my name one day. my favorite wrestlers are triple h and the undertaker and the wrestling i most enjoy is the old wwf wrestling. want to know anything else just ask.


----------



## Cipher(KTO)

Hi im John and "from the LI" tho i hate ryders gimmick. ive always loved CM punk being a fellow straightedge, i cant wait to meet people here so ask if u wanna know somethin


----------



## starship.paint

welcome new users!  

just remember, read the rules (top right corner), think before you post and try to use good grammar and punctuation


----------



## Near™

Cipher(KTO) said:


> Hi im John and "from the LI" tho i hate ryders gimmick. ive always loved CM punk being a fellow straightedge, i cant wait to meet people here so ask if u wanna know somethin


Welcome, Cipher. 

I, personally, don't know what other gimmick Ryder could run with, but it doesn't matter now, he has done an amazing job promoting _himself_.


----------



## ILuvRasslin'

Hey y'all!!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.

Your sig is ugly.


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger

Hello new users.


----------



## Shepard

*Re: New Users Introduction thread (SHEP SUCKS)*

I'd just like to say to any new people I do not suck and don't cross Mikey Damage :side:

Oh and welcome.


----------



## StarPhoenix9241

*Re: New Users Introduction thread (SHEP SUCKS)*



Shepard said:


> I'd just like to say to any new people I do not suck and don't cross Mikey Damage :side:
> 
> Oh and welcome.


You had me at the Gumshoe avatar.


----------



## thesuperred

*Re: New Users Introduction thread (SHEP SUCKS)*

Hey everyone. I've been posting on here for about 2 weeks and just now noticed this thread. Oops
I'm j. 35 years old and i've been watching wrestling pretty much my whole life. Never joined any forums before this one but i've got a lot of freetime on my hands as i just recently had to under go spinal surgery (loads of fun).
My fave of all time is Edge but i'm also a longtime Sting mark. Also a fan of Christian, Ricky Steamboat, AJ Styles, DBryan, Cody,Dolph and like a million others. Seems like there's a good amount of cool smart/people on here and I look forward to getting to know you all! p.s. my name is from the greatest imaginarry band of all time THESUPERRED.


----------



## kurib0hmultiply

- 18
- Other than WWE I also love Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters
- Randy Orton(very serious) and Santino Marella(very goofy)
- WWE
- uhhm, I guess I'd say "America", 'cuz that's were almost all talent in the world comes from...lol..

I love the WWE and I want to see Orton and Santino in person...back then, Santino wasn't a superstar yet and Randy was in RAW when SD! came to our country and vice versa. I don't like John Cena. And I want to see the US one day.


----------



## Near™

thesuperred said:


> Hey everyone. I've been posting on here for about 2 weeks and just now noticed this thread. Oops
> I'm j. 35 years old and i've been watching wrestling pretty much my whole life. Never joined any forums before this one but i've got a lot of freetime on my hands as i just recently had to under go spinal surgery (loads of fun).
> My fave of all time is Edge but i'm also a longtime Sting mark. Also a fan of Christian, Ricky Steamboat, AJ Styles, DBryan, Cody,Dolph and like a million others. Seems like there's a good amount of cool smart/people on here and I look forward to getting to know you all! p.s. my name is from the greatest imaginarry band of all time THESUPERRED.


Welcome to the forum, thesuperred. 



kurib0hmultiply said:


> - 18
> - Other than WWE I also love Yu-Gi-Oh! Duel Monsters
> - Randy Orton(very serious) and Santino Marella(very goofy)
> - WWE
> - uhhm, I guess I'd say "America", 'cuz that's were almost all talent in the world comes from...lol..
> 
> I love the WWE and I want to see Orton and Santino in person...back then, Santino wasn't a superstar yet and Randy was in RAW when SD! came to our country and vice versa. I don't like John Cena. And I want to see the US one day.


You seen Orton, Santino and Cena? Or you want to? Regardless, welcome to the forum and if you ever get a chance to visit the United States, stop by Canada as being a citizen of both I don't want you missing out.

And the United States doesn't produce the most talent. Maybe in NFL Football, Basketball and borderline when it comes to Baseball, but much more talent comes from outside the US when it comes to Football, Hockey, Cricket, Rugby and plenty of other things that don't involve sports.


----------



## TJChurch

NearSamcro™ said:


> And the United States doesn't produce the most talent. Maybe in NFL Football, Basketball and borderline when it comes to Baseball, but much more talent comes from outside the US when it comes to Football, Hockey, Cricket, Rugby and plenty of other things that don't involve sports.


1] That's largely because when discussing the US, you're only talking about one country; Whereas when discussing everywhere else, you're talking about hundreds more...

2] ...Not to mention it depends on whether you're talking about # of talented people, the amount of talent in each, or some mix of both... Also depends on your opinions of who is/isn't talented & how much.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome, new people.


----------



## Derry White

- 20
- Im from Derry, Ireland and support Leeds who are nicknamed the whites
- The Rock, Stone Cold, Jeff Hardy
- WWE
- Australia

Still trying to get 10 posts so I can put up a link on the IT BEGINS thread


----------



## ForThePeeps

*Hello Everybody*

a


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: Hello Everybody*

Welcome.

Heres the thread you should put this in: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/540067-new-users-introduction-thread.html


----------



## starship.paint

*Re: Hello Everybody*

hellooooooooo beautiful, welcome to the forum. Zack Ryder is the man!


----------



## ForThePeeps

I'm 16 years old . I take that username because of my favourite wrestler , Christian . My favourite wrestlers are Zack Ryder and Christian . I like WWE most in wrestling companies . Australia is the best between these three . Alsa I'm from Turkey . I've come here to share my ideas with you guys and take yours as well I am in a Turkish Wrestling forum as well and I'm a RPG booker there . I've been watching wrestling for 3 years ( It's short but I learned a a lot , I'm not a person who support faces and hate all heels ) There isn't any wrestler I hate .


----------



## Nitemare

*Re: Hello Everybody*

Welcome to the forums. I have a question. How do you feel about the American holiday of Thanksgiving? Every year, we eat millions of turkeys. Surely this greatly upsets you.

I personally love turkey sandwiches. I eat them every chance I get. yummy mmmmm


----------



## Nitemare

ForThePeeps said:


> I'm 16 years old . I take that username because of my favourite wrestler , Christian . My favourite wrestlers are Zack Ryder and Christian . I like WWE most in wrestling companies . Australia is the best between these three . Alsa I'm from Turkey . I've come here to share my ideas with you guys and take yours as well I am in a Turkish Wrestling forum as well and I'm a RPG booker there . I've been watching wrestling for 3 years ( It's short but I learned a a lot , I'm not a person who support faces and hate all heels ) There isn't any wrestler I hate .


Welcome to the forums. I have a question. How do you feel about the American holiday of Thanksgiving? Every year, we eat millions of turkeys. Surely this greatly upsets you.

I personally love turkey sandwiches. I eat them every chance I get. yummy mmmmm


----------



## TheVoiceless

- 20....21 in a few weeks
- Pretty obvious 
- Currently CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Zack Ryder, Cody Rhodes, Wade Barrett
- WWE, I'm too lazy to download ROH and TNA pissed me off a while ago so I tuned them out
- America


----------



## ForThePeeps

Nitemare said:


> Welcome to the forums. I have a question. How do you feel about the American holiday of Thanksgiving? Every year, we eat millions of turkeys. Surely this greatly upsets you.
> 
> I personally love turkey sandwiches. I eat them every chance I get. yummy mmmmm


Well , I didnt really understand that did you make a joke or tried it . I dont care if Turkey means that animal because actually it's Türkiye


----------



## TJChurch

ForThePeeps said:


> Well , I didnt really understand that did you make a joke or tried it . I dont care if Turkey means that animal because actually it's Türkiye


Maybe in Constantinople, but here, it's actually Turkey.


----------



## ForThePeeps

TJChurch said:


> Maybe in Constantinople, but here, it's actually Turkey.


There is not city such as Constantinople , there is Istanbul .


----------



## GOON

ForThePeeps said:


> There is not city such as Constantinople , there is Istanbul .


Are you saying that my teachers have lied to me?


----------



## JakeC_91

...I expect a load of 12ers to flood the gates soon.


----------



## Near™

TheVoiceless said:


> - 20....21 in a few weeks
> - Pretty obvious
> - Currently CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Zack Ryder, Cody Rhodes, Wade Barrett
> - WWE, I'm too lazy to download ROH and TNA pissed me off a while ago so I tuned them out
> - America


Welcome, TheVoiceless. I am rather surprised your username was available. 



JakeC_91 said:


> ...I expect a load of 12ers to flood the gates soon.


So do I, but they never last long.


----------



## Grubbs89

welcome all


----------



## TheVoiceless

NearSamcro™ said:


> Welcome, TheVoiceless. I am rather surprised your username was available.


Yea so was I lol


----------



## TJChurch

ForThePeeps said:


> There is not city such as Constantinople , there is Istanbul .


I KNOW THAT!!!

When I posted that, I almost added, "I am making a joke," but figured someone would reply saying they knew.


----------



## Near™

TJChurch said:


> I KNOW THAT!!!
> 
> When I posted that, I almost added, "I am making a joke," but figured someone would reply saying they knew.


Sarcasm doesn't always travel that well across the World Wide Web and depending on the member, here as well. My recommendation, be yourself.


----------



## TJChurch

NearSamcro™;10819900 said:


> Sarcasm doesn't always travel that well across the World Wide Web and depending on the member, here as well. My recommendation, be yourself.


It doesn't depend on the member... Here, anyway.

Also, I've stopped trying to guess what people want, act certain ways, etc.; It doesn't seem to matter. People agree with me on things, & I still get neg rep, called a "retard", banned for trolling, etc., so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Nitemare

NearSamcro™ said:


> Sarcasm doesn't always travel that well across the World Wide Web...


I agree.


----------



## Tater

Greetings all.

My name is Tate. I was raised in Alabama and I've been calling Hawai'i home for about 8 years now. I've been a wrestling fan since Hogan body slammed Andre way back at Wrestlemania III. Most all of us were marks as children but I have not been one since the MSG incident. Wrestling is much more interesting when you are not expected to buy all the bullshit that they present to you on TV.

Anyways, got my first post out the way.

Aloha.


----------



## Cerbs

Well I guess the pothead thread has a new member. 

Welcome, Kabuto.


----------



## Tater

In Hawai'i, we call it pakalolo. 

And thanks for the welcome. Been meaning to join a wrestling forum for a long time and finally got around to it.


----------



## BestInTheWorld'12

Age: 15
- Why you picked your username: Because I believe that i am the best in the world.
- Favorite wrestler: Undertaker
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? : England


----------



## starship.paint

12ers are here.... _and it will be the end of the world as you know it_

...

...

Anyway, welcome! Please do read the rules (top right hand corner) and please think before you post! 

Don't forget good spelling!


----------



## UsernameInUse

Greetings fellow lovers of the World Wrestling Entertainment.

My introduction is simple, I am UiU and I am here to discuss professional grappling at its finest.

I'm from the great nation of England, you know the language everyone speaks, yeah, thats where it came from, and I hope to have a jolly good time here.


----------



## aragonwwe

Hi 21 year old
- I pick my name years ago my last name is aragon and i like the the wwe so thats pretty much it
- Favorite wrestler are CM punk, Daniel bryan, Wade Barrett, Alberto Del Rio, and Zack Ryder
- WWE
- USA!! 
Started watching wrestling around 2004 and have not stop since


----------



## DrZoS

Hi Guyz 

My Name is DrZoS aka. Kevin, i'm from Eastern Germany and now a part of your Awesome Community.
I'm 19 Years Old and i love Indy Wrestling, so if you have any questions about German Indy's just ask me .
My Fave Company is the ESW (East Side Wrestling) and the wXw (I think this Company is also well known in the USA ).

If you have any Questions, just ask me


----------



## Ketamine

aragonwwe said:


> Hi 21 year old
> - I pick my name years ago my last name is aragon and i like the the wwe so thats pretty much it
> - Favorite wrestler are *CM punk, Daniel bryan, Wade Barrett, Alberto Del Rio, and Zack Ryder*
> - WWE
> - USA!!
> Started watching wrestling around *2004* and have not stop since


Welcome and uh those are really your favorite wrestlers yet you have seen wrestling since 2004. Maybe you meant currently. Yeah, its probably the latter.


----------



## Demandred

DrZoS said:


> I'm 19 Years Old and i love Indy Wrestling, so if you have any questions about German Indy's just ask me .



Is the referee from Jericho's book who has his own entrance music still active?


----------



## aragonwwe

Ketamine said:


> Welcome and uh those are really your favorite wrestlers yet you have seen wrestling since 2004. Maybe you meant currently. Yeah, its probably the latter.


yes currently those are my favorite. my all time favorite would be eddie guerrero,rey mysterio,jbl,and aj styles


----------



## Near™

aragonwwe said:


> Hi 21 year old
> - I pick my name years ago my last name is aragon and i like the the wwe so thats pretty much it
> - Favorite wrestler are CM punk, Daniel bryan, Wade Barrett, Alberto Del Rio, and Zack Ryder
> - WWE
> - USA!!
> Started watching wrestling around 2004 and have not stop since





DrZoS said:


> Hi Guyz
> 
> My Name is DrZoS aka. Kevin, i'm from Eastern Germany and now a part of your Awesome Community.
> I'm 19 Years Old and i love Indy Wrestling, so if you have any questions about German Indy's just ask me .
> My Fave Company is the ESW (East Side Wrestling) and the wXw (I think this Company is also well known in the USA ).
> 
> If you have any Questions, just ask me


Welcome to both of you.


----------



## AzureShark

- 16.
- Azure is my favourite colour. Sharks are my favourite animal.
- The Rock.
- WWE.
- Australia.

AzureShark is my name. Starting watching wrestling at the start of 2002. I went on hiatus at the start of 2008, but I got back into wrestling at the start of 2011. Watched bits and pieces of Raw, SmackDown, and ECW on The WWE Experience in between 2008 and 2011, but I couldn't keep up. Got busy with school and sport. The Rock has always been my favourite wrestler. Even though I was never watched most of the Attitude Era, I watched bits and pieces of it whenever I visited my cousin, since he had Foxtel. Looking forward to getting to know you all. Adiós.


----------



## OzPsych0

Hi guys OzPsych0 here hope you're all having a good time.

I'm 24, I chose my screen name as its my gamer tag and has been for the better part of 6 years. And obviously I live in Australia and have been known to go crazy from time to time :gun:

I can't exactly remember when I started watching wrestling but to be fair my interest in has come and gone in waves. For example after the rock left to do movies I stopped and I started watching again at MiTB last year (epic promo between cena and punk btw)

I'm a body builder but I'm currently sporting a rather nasty back injury ( 3 herniated discs, 4 crushed/squashed discs and that's trapping nerves to boot) :cussin:. 
And also I'm a writer in my spare time.... bit of a mix eh?

I've been reading the forums for a while so I decided to join.

I don't have any fave wrestlers that stand out, lets just say I like quite a few for my OWN reasons. Thank you


----------



## janice201149

Hi, My name is Janice and am a writer for Male Enhancement Guide.Org, as to help other men by providing very informative articles, product reviews, & tip that specifically for them.


----------



## map the soul

Hi! After lurking on this forum for the past couple of months, I've finally decided to join in order to share my feelings about wrassling. The only other person I know who still watches wrestling is my grandma and well, I can't really talk about kayfabe and heels with her. 

I sometimes watch TNA but my heart's with the WWE. Watched it as a kid and was always suspicious of the Undertaker being "dead" ("like...really? Really? Really?"). For a while, I watched WWE casually since my grandma always tuned in. But I'm back to watching and paying attention to the rosters again.

I don't really have a favorite, but I like Rey Mysterio's work and mourn for the diva's division.

And I dig America even though it never fails to disappoint me.


----------



## Mitsuharu

Long time fan since the 80s including the far east puroresu
Howdy peeps


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Cheap Pop

Hey! I'm Cheap Pop, but you can call me Greg! I've been a wrestling fan for about 3 years now. I'm a fan of CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Evan Bourne, Beth Phoenix and Natalya, AJ Lee, AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, MCMG, Colt Cabana, Chuck Taylor, Alissa Flash, and Portia Perez. Umm...yeah!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


If you get a sore ass easily, stay away from rants. Otherwise, have fun.


----------



## Nas

Hello everybody. Stay away from CATALANOTTO.


----------



## Near™

Welcome to the forums, Cheap Pop.


----------



## stunner2020

Hi people, I'm glad to finally be somewhere that I can discuss wrestling! Been very much out of the loop since around 2005, but the bug never left me and now I'm following once again!

Not quite sure what to say, 21-year old Briton, love music (I have a pretty eclectic, but mostly bizarre, taste in music!), football/soccer (support my local team Stevenage) and of course wrestling but there's a big hole in my wrestling knowledge at the moment so you'll have to forgive my ignorance in places.


----------



## RawIsWar1991

New guy here. I've been watching all my life and this is the first forum that I've joined. Hope to see you all around.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welcome to the forum, guys.

Beware of the pussy, some aren't real.


----------



## NexSES

I never introduced myself, I'm NexSES....my name is Brad. I like CM Punk. It's still real to me damnit. That is all.


----------



## Jack of Hearts

Hey, I've been a fan since about 2000 and this is the first time I've ever visited this forum. The one I used to frequent appears to be dying so I thought I'd give another one a shot. The sad thing is I'm probably not as much of a fan of wrestling as what I used to be, but I do find that a lot of the discussions that I read about tend to make me more interested in wanting to give things a look.

I'm 25! I live in Melbourne, Australia (It's quarter to 9 in the morning as I write this, and I'm not at home because I'm a bum, I'm away from work due to having the flu) - and it's currently Summer (somewhat). No, we don't have Kangaroos in our backyard.

I have a beautiful girlfriend whom I intend to propose to by the end of the year and do a lot of Volunteer work with a local youth group so that might explain my disappearing from time to time. I'm not your stereotypical never-see-the-sunlight, morbidly obese (although sadly I am developing a little beer belly), socially awkward internet nerd, although I am quite geeky as I love wrestling and comic books. Those two things constantly fight for the affection of my heart with my girlfriend, although when she's naked she tends to win!

Anyway, that's enough. Hey.


----------



## CMWit

Welcome dude, plenty of Aussies here...Fav comic?


----------



## Jack of Hearts

Hmm, that's a bit of a tough one.

At the moment it looks like Animal Man by DC is winning but I'll always have a soft spot for Spider-Man as it just seems so consistently good for a long-running comic.

I have a real love for stuff like Ex Machina, Y the Last Man, The Boys and especially 100 Bullets. The latter is just packed with all forms of badassery.

EDIT: Oh yeah, is there any way to change that "It's still real to me dammit" line underneath my name?

That thing sucks.


----------



## Dub

You cant unless you get a membership.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Jack of Hearts said:


> Hey, I've been a fan since about 2000


It's unfortunate that you have missed the Piper era.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Unknown Stuntman

Hey people. I'm new to this forum. Another one was quite shitty and not much freedom of speech. I was born in the 80s so I have a fair knowledge of wrestling and have seen quite a lot over the years so test me!!! Or I test you!

*I've been pounced on already, accused of being other users. I am not, I am new. So go easy!*


----------



## TJChurch

DubC said:


> You cant unless you get a membership.


... By which they mean a paid-for membership. (You're clearly a member here now.) Otherwise, you get stupid Usertitles, and rep that (pos or neg) actually has nothing to do with what you did or said...

...Not to mention some warnings/infractions/bans for breaking rules that others break far more severely without being punished in the least.


----------



## Near™

Jack of Hearts said:


> Hey, I've been a fan since about 2000 and this is the first time I've ever visited this forum. The one I used to frequent appears to be dying so I thought I'd give another one a shot. The sad thing is I'm probably not as much of a fan of wrestling as what I used to be, but I do find that a lot of the discussions that I read about tend to make me more interested in wanting to give things a look.
> 
> I'm 25! I live in Melbourne, Australia (It's quarter to 9 in the morning as I write this, and I'm not at home because I'm a bum, I'm away from work due to having the flu) - and it's currently Summer (somewhat). No, we don't have Kangaroos in our backyard.
> 
> I have a beautiful girlfriend whom I intend to propose to by the end of the year and do a lot of Volunteer work with a local youth group so that might explain my disappearing from time to time. I'm not your stereotypical never-see-the-sunlight, morbidly obese (although sadly I am developing a little beer belly), socially awkward internet nerd, although I am quite geeky as I love wrestling and comic books. Those two things constantly fight for the affection of my heart with my girlfriend, although when she's naked she tends to win!
> 
> Anyway, that's enough. Hey.


Welcome to the forums, enjoy.


----------



## Evolution

Welcome to the forum everyone. Take a moment to read the rules here and enjoy your time.

Don't listen to TJChurch. He's just bitter because he's a shit poster and everyone pays him out for it.


----------



## TJChurch

Evolution said:


> Welcome to the forum everyone. Take a moment to read the rules here and enjoy your time.
> 
> Don't listen to TJChurch. He's just bitter because he's a shit poster and everyone pays him out for it.


I agree you shouldn't listen to me... Thank goodness everything I say here can be *READ* instead. Maybe, unlike the others, you'll understand the things I say, & agree/respond properly. ("Rep" here is not short for your "reputation", but for the "repulsion" most of the members cause among people they meet away from the forums... Not true of all of us, but the majority.)

Welcome nonetheless.


----------



## Jack of Hearts

I might check out the options for payment, if it's a one-time thing I don't mind forking out a little bit of money.

EDIT: It seems that the Lifetime option for ten american dollars isn't too shabby considering the amount of activity on the forums.

And as for the warm welcome, cheers.


----------



## bearskinrug

hi everyone.


----------



## Evolution

Jack of Hearts said:


> I might check out the options for payment, if it's a one-time thing I don't mind forking out a little bit of money.
> 
> EDIT: It seems that the Lifetime option for ten american dollars isn't too shabby considering the amount of activity on the forums.
> 
> And as for the warm welcome, cheers.


I'd recommend the lifetime as opposed to the one-year membership. It's not that much extra cash and you (obviously) get much more time on it.


----------



## joshuaty2010

Great. So cool to be part on this kind community glad that you allow me. Thanks!


----------



## Near™

joshuaty2010 said:


> Great. So cool to be part on this kind community glad that you allow me. Thanks!


Troll. 

Also a disgrace to the 'Josh' legacy.


----------



## TJChurch

NearSamcro™ said:


> Troll.


People here say that all the time! I know it's been said about me, never correctly.


----------



## Near™

joshuaty2010 said:


> Sex Enhancement l Male Enhancement Pills





TJChurch said:


> People here say that all the time! I know it's been said about me, never correctly.


That's why...


----------



## TJChurch

NearSamcro™ said:


> That's why...


Care to finish that sentence? Or maybe you need to take some of those "enhancement" pills first.

Hey! Maybe then, instead of NearSamcro, we'll get the full one, & he won't be as much of a moron!


----------



## Near™

TJChurch said:


> Care to finish that sentence? Or maybe you need to take some of those "enhancement" pills first.
> 
> Hey! Maybe then, instead of NearSamcro, we'll get the full one, & he won't be as much of a moron!


Now I know why people call you a troll. 

But I will leave this thread to the people who use it properly and bleed some red on your established reputation.


----------



## EliteXC

*I feel I should introduce myself*

I am not entirely sure where to post this but I chose here.

I would like to introduce myself, my name is Chris (Christian is my actual name) I am 17 and have been avid WCW, WWF, WWE fan. Sadly I was fairly young when WCW was aired but I still remember the likes of NwO, Goldberg and Sting etc.

My favourite all time wrestler is Bill Goldberg, they don't make wrestler's like him anymore true legend.

The best era of wrestling had to be the attitude era, Road Dogg, Xpac the Mick Foley and HHH story line was most appealing.

I hope to enjoy my stay on here and hope I can gel well into the wrestling community.

If there is anything more you would like to know let me know :talk:


----------



## EliteXC

I didn't see this thread thank you for moving my post to here.


----------



## Hypno

Fresh meat :yum:

I mean, um, hi, welcome.


----------



## EliteXC

Apex said:


> Fresh meat :yum:
> 
> I mean, um, hi, welcome.


Hello Apex sadly I think I would be too chewy :argh:


----------



## exile123

EliteXC said:


> Hello Apex sadly I think I would be too chewy :argh:


Welcome to the forum, unless you are a John Cena fan.


----------



## EliteXC

exile123 said:


> Welcome to the forum, unless you are a John Cena fan.


Thank you exile, I dislike John Cena over any other wrestler such a wooden actor and wrestler :lmao


----------



## Brad_SLTD

New? Tell us a little about yourself.



- Age -29
- Why you picked your username - its my Twitter handle and links back to my blog SLTD Wrestling . blogspot .com 
- Favorite wrestler(s) - HHH, Billy Gunn, Santino Marella (fan since day 1 not just for the EC hype) 
- Favorite wrestling company - WWE 
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? - England 

- Looking for some good wrestling conversation and guest writers for my blog should anyone want to write a post or two.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Ron Paul 2012

My name is Jason and I am 29 years old

Why you picked your username – Because I love Ron Paul too death and I pray that he wins this year against Mitt and Obama

Favorite wrestler(s) - Hulk Hogan, Sting, Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Kurt Angle, Lita, Gail Kim, Mickie James, Drew McIntire

Favorite wrestling company – TNA

Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? America


----------



## BeastOfSweden

Hello, the name is Victor but I go under the name Beast of Sweden, because that is what I am. Some quick information about me

Name: Victor
Age: 15
Where do I live: In the icecold world of Sweden.
Why did I come here: Well, I'm a big wrestling fan and I really got tired of Telly-TV (another Wrestling forum for those that doesnt know) mainly because of the low standards. I was moderator a while there, but the site was out of rescue and so I abandonded them and found this site. Hopefully you can live up to my expectations of how a forum should be 

Questions?


----------



## Blade_Runner

omg hai2u!!!1!

In all seriousness, what's up everybody. Normally I go by Bladerunner, but that was taken. So Blade_Runner I am! What's crackin'?


----------



## Ruth

I'm 15
Picked this username as I'm a huge Y2J fan (T-Shirts, Fozzy albums and everything)
Favourite Wrestlers from first to last: 1) Y2J, 2) Jeff Hardy, 3) Austin Aries, 4) Randy Orton, 5) Scott Steiner
I've been watching WWE and TNA for the last 3 years. Never watched an episode of ROH, Japan or any indy product in my life.
Though I could really be indifferent about those three countries, I'd say England, just cause they're closest to me.


----------



## SPECIAL

Hi guys, new to the site. Been lurking for some time now. I'm happy to be here and excited to meet some new people. 
Thanks for having me.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME

Hey, my name's Johnny and I'm 20.
I've been visiting this forum for some time, and I finally decided to register. Already wrote few posts on this forum, and I think I'm addicted already 
First part of my nickname comes from my first name (not hard to guess), and XTREME is just something I added to it because I like extreme and hardcore wrestling.
I'm from Poland, and as for picking one of those three countries I can't really tell which country is the best, because I haven't been to all of them. Still, even if I had been, I don't think I would call any of them the best, I believe they're all awesome in some way 
As for my favourite wrestlers it's all in my sig. What's not there is that I'm a huge fan of Attitude Era, just like many people here, from what I've noticed. But I also think that the current product is actually improving for some time. I'm hoping that all this improvement will lead to a great WrestleMania, which should be much better than last two. It needs to, because in my opinion 26 & 27 were terrible. I think that's all I want to share right now. I'm happy to be part of this community


----------



## Dragon of the West

Hey, the name is Adam - but on here I guess I'll go by Dragon of the West.

Why "Dragon of the West"? It's actually a nickname of one of the characters from "Avatar the Last Airbender", which is a fantastic TV series (but a shitty movie). I'm also using it as a bit of a shout-out to one of my favorite wrestlers from back in the day Ricky the Dragon Steamboat.

I'm more or less a life-long fan at 30 years old, so some of my favorite wrestlers are from a time when performers had over the top larger than life gimmicks: Undertaker, Legion of Doom, Million Dollar Man, etc. As far as contemporary wrestlers go, I'm a pretty big fan of of Tajiri, Eddie Guerrero, and Shelton Benjamin in terms of in-ring ability.

Obviously, I'm a WWF/E man.

Don't get it twisted, Canada is the best.


----------



## BomaYe!

16.

I picked my username because I think Nakamura's Boma Ye is the most most devastating and best looking finisher I've seen.

My current fave 5: 
1.Dolph Ziggler
2.Shinsuke Nakamura
3.Hiroshi Tanahashi
4.Daniel Bryan
5.Katsuhiko Nakajima

Favorite company ATM is NJPW.

America.


----------



## zhzubair4

hello,,,,, i am new here


----------



## Pari Marshall

My name is Pari and I'm 27. 

I recently became a wrestling fan, middle of 2011, to be precise. I've been playing catch up and watching a lot of videos and such, and I'm probably still missing a few things, but for the most part I think I'm pretty caught up. I am, apparently, a rarity: a female fan who hates John Cena. Go figure.

... That's really all I have to say about myself.


----------



## Justin62000

Hey I'm Justin and I am new here. I love wrestling and wrestle a lot. I'm 13 and live at home with my parents and two brothers Ryan who is 19 and Kyle 21 and my baby sister Jen who is 5. I grew up wrestling or fighting with my brothers so I just grew to love it


----------



## Liana

*Hey guys!*

Sorry I didn't know where to post this, but I'm new to this forum... I used to be on 24forums but dunno what happened to the place but I can't log on anymore  So anyway I thought I'd come here... I'm a big fan of the WWE... been watching it since I was little back in the Nitro days... Gotta say I always loved Nitro and the Wolfpac! 
I freaking love Trish Stratus, since her debut. Her and Stephanie had an amazing feud!
I'm from Aus so show me some love 
Anywhoooo nice to meet you all !

- Liana


----------



## Liana

*Re: Hey guys!*

lol awkward moment when you didn't see the introduction thread above.. Oh well ^^


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Hey guys!*

Well WCW was 11 years ago. It's 2012 now a whole different ball game with no Nitro and no wolf pack..no NWO period, no trish and no active Stephanie. 

Yes everything has changed and everything you though was cool back in the day is gone. 

Yeah I know but somebody had to break it to you. 

These days it's all about top dags as John Cena, The Rock(short living), HHH, Undertaker(soon no more), CM Punk, Randy Orton and Kelly Kelly(unfortunately). 

Oh and:


----------



## ice_edge

Apex said:


> Fresh meat :yum:
> 
> I mean, um, hi, welcome.












The rookies might not known that but we veterans do. 

We know what you mean and where it will take place :side:.


----------



## Liana

Hahaha. Hey I can still youtube all this stuff, so I'm still entertained ... 1997 Kane FTW


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome, new people.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

BOSS said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> - Age
> - Why you picked your username
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> - Favorite wrestling company
> - Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


- Old enough
- I like the Rock, and the Chicago Bulls.
- The Rock
- WWE
- America, then Australia, then England. 

I've been a pretty long time lurker (day before WM 25 I believe) I'm pretty lazy, been wanting to make an account since WM25. I know all the Pyro's (huge fan), BBoy's, Capat's, SwaggerRocks, Starbuck, and others. I'm not a troll, but I will have my moments like you guys do. I'm a non-bandwagon Rock fan and I'm pretty unbiased when it comes to him, I guess you guys will find that out for yourselves later on. Oh and unlike the other Rock fans I can spell (I know, shocking. Gonna be new for you guys) and I'm not here to "ride on the Rock's strudel" or anything like that. Looking forward to getting into discussions with y'all soon. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Don't be like the other Rock fans and you will be fine.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

I won't, I usually tend to disagree with some of the other rock fans, not gonna name point on the first day. Really hoping to get into a discussion soon with BBoy while he's still himself. When I see him posting in threads not about Cena, somethings wrong. :kobe3


----------



## Jobberwacky

-Late 20's.
-I'm new-ish to this smark shit and a little wacky, so i'm a jobberwacky, jabberwocky, it just came to me, yeah real creative. 
-Austin/Rock tied for first.
-WWF.
-England.

I've been watching for approx 22+ years. Gone through phases of interest.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hello and welcome.


----------



## lukex3

BOSS said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> - Age
> - Why you picked your username
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> - Favorite wrestling company
> - Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


-22
-Dunno, just a nickname I guess
-Undertaker
-WWE
-Gotta be England. Only because I've never been to America or Australia ha


----------



## Mr:Awesome

hi everybody 
- Age *14 *
- Why you picked your username *The Miz*
- Favorite wrestler(s) *The Miz <3*
- Favorite wrestling company *WWE*
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? *England*!


----------



## AGT

I'm not new. I registered all the way back in 2002 but I never really posted here... but I'm pretty bored with my life at this point, so why not?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome, new people.


----------



## Jericho-79

I think I may have forgotten to introduce myself, even though I have almost 40 posts and registered back in 2010.

My name is Ken and I live in New Jersey.

I've been a *loyal *WWE fan ever since the 80s. And I won't stop.(Y)


----------



## Clutchdaddy

Hey guys, you'll mostly see me around BTB. I'm from Australia and yeah...


----------



## MonsterK

Well hello there all. I like WWE and TNA and ROH sometimes. CHIKARA is pretty cool too. Any CHIKARA fans in here?

Apparently it's "still real to me, dammit!"

I also like these emoticons as you can see.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi.

Piper rules.


----------



## The Marine

AGT said:


> I'm not new. I registered all the way back in 2002 but I never really posted here... but I'm pretty bored with my life at this point, so why not?


Kind of like this fella, except I registered back in 2003.


----------



## MOUNTAIN

*Hi I'm Mountain*

Whats up?

I am new to the forum and wanted to start off on the right foot and introduce myself.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Jaksonian224

*Re: Hi I'm Mountain*

Lol this is new! What's up?


----------



## Small Potatos

I'm pretty new and just found this thread.

Would like to introduce myself, as Small Potatos. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## The JAG

How's it going everyone? 

My name is Jacob Gutierrez
I am 24 years old
Live in Renton,WA
My screen name is my initials, the J A G- Jacob Andrew Gutierrez.
I work in retail.
I usually just watch WWE but somtimes TNA( Don't ask me why). Still think ECW was the greatest promotion ever.
I have lately been really enjoying the CM Punk stuff this past year, currently my favorite active wrestler
Others I admire who are fresh are- Daniel Bryan, Kenny Omega, Cody Rhodes, Davey Richards, A.J Styles & Alberto Delrio 

my Favorite of Alltime- Shawn Michaels

Also- Mick Foley, Bret Hart, Eddie Guerrero, Kurt Angle, Triple H, Rowdy Roddy Piper, Ric Flair, Stone Cold steve Austin, The Sandman, Tommy Dreamer, Terry Funk, Chris Jericho, Dean Malenko, Brian Pillman, Antonio Inoki, The Undertaker, Jeff Hardy, Edge, Rey Mysterio, Dusty Rhodes, Brock Lesner, Andre the Giant, Randy Orton, Goldust, Lou thesz, Antonio rocaa.

I am also an avid fisherman.
I am also a huge movie & Music buff


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi, I am adorable.

Love me.


----------



## LINK

Welcome All~


----------



## FoxSteiner

Catalanotto said:


> Hi and welcome, new people.





Catalanotto said:


> Hello and welcome.





Catalanotto said:


> Hi and welcome, new people.





Catalanotto said:


> Hi.
> 
> Piper rules.





Catalanotto said:


> Hi, I am adorable.
> 
> Love me.


 :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Is this the section where we take bets on what new username Ice Edge will take on?

I'm going with 'Furious Jimmy'


----------



## lobotaro

Uhm, hey guys!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welcome to my nightmare.


----------



## James Curran

Catalanotto said:


> Hi, I am adorable.
> 
> Love me.


Your an icon on the forum! The forum loves you!


----------



## JeNnEsiS

Hey gang! Glad to finally be a member of this forum! I've been exposed to wrestling since I was a child. When my mom had to work, my grandmother babysat me and had one of two things on TV: soap operas, the news or wrestling. Most of the time, it was the latter. I didn't start getting heavily into it til 99 though. One night, my grandma asked me to record Raw for her since she was going out with friends. I sat there doing my homework with the TV running in the background so I can pause for commercials, but I couldn't help scoffing at the fact there was going to be an actual marriage on wrestling. Kinda piqued my interest tho so I kept watching; it was the night Steph was supposed to marry Test (RIP) but HHH beat him to the punch. I was like, "Daaaaamn! What's gonna happen next?!" So I kept watching to follow the storyline and as a result, learned the names of the wrestling moves, learned about the different wrestlers, etc. and was beyond entertained. I was hooked! When things started going downhill in WWE is when I stopped watching but over the past several years, I've been getting back into it and am happy to say it led me to going to Wrestlemania this year. What a blast!!

**Age?*
_26_

**Why you picked your username?*
_If I were a wrestler/manager, I'd choose this name (real name's is Jennifer) for I'd want to be the beginning of the end for those Divas...gotta get to Kharma (Kong) tho, haha._

**Fav. wrestler(s)*
_Edge, Christian, Jericho, Cody Rhodes, Alberto del Rio and Chimaera/Ricardo Rodriguez_

*Fav. wrestling company?*
_WWE but I'm steadily getting into ROH (it only comes on once a week here) :/_

*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?*
_I'd say America cuz well, I was born here and it goes without saying  But my best friend of 15 years, who passed away last year, was obsessed with and LOVED England. She was also really into sports and adored Manchester Utd (even had the crest tattoo'd on her arm). So Taran, this is for you! ENGLAND! #1! ENGLAND! #1!_

Thanks for havin me and I look forward to being an active member up in here


----------



## TJChurch

James Wanker said:


> Your an icon on the forum! The forum loves you!


Speak for yourself, & with better English.

That said, welcome to all the new ones, & hope you enjoy it.


----------



## sammoran14

Hi all!

Sam.


----------



## TheIbar

Hello! My name is Maxim and I am from Soviet Russia. That's all !no!


----------



## TJChurch

TheIbar said:


> That's all !no!


Well is it or isn't it? It's entirely up to you; I'm just curious!


----------



## James Curran

TheIbar said:


> Hello! My name is Maxim and I am from Soviet Russia. That's all !no!


Hello and Welcome to the Wrestleforum.

My name is James Curran and I am a member of the forum. Here we have alot of great things and I'll admit it to you.. a lot of trolls. My only piece of advise to you is to not care about your reputation and stay clear of posting in the rant section. Most inportantly, have fun!


----------



## Jinn DMZ

Hello. 

US courts recently forbid me from accessing the internet after a trial I was recently found guilty on 3 separate counts of indecency in, but as long as my parole officer is unaware of my involvement with this forum, I should remain active here for a while. Hopefully the courts see my honesty as a sign of rehabilitation. 

I enjoy all forms of physical brutality, not strictly limited to competitive nature either. Especially the kinds that involve lots of blood, dismemberment, ambulance rides, and fun things like that. 

I have a daughter, her name is Sally. 

And I'm totally fucking with all of you. Wassup, folks.


----------



## Jobberwacky

Hutz ...er, welcome...


----------



## vamp1ro

*Re: New User to Wrestling Forum *



FantasticSMARK said:


> Be patient with me. Still Learning the Ins/Outs of this forum. Huge Pro-Wrestling fan since the early days of the attitude Era. Although I'm young (20), I am Very knowledgeable about the business. NOT A troll,. Despiseeee Them. , but I'm a laid back guy who loves discussing Wrassssslin. Favorite Wrestler of All-Time , The Rock. Someone take me under their warm wing, & i'll Greatly appreciate it !
> How do I post pictures on a thread? I see Kane/Taker/Sting different pictures. Also if you can give me tips of things i should, shouldn't do. What i should or shouldn't post. Random tips , appreciated.


First of all, be prepared to get a response to nearly everything you post bashing you for being a Rock mark. 

There's a link to the FAQ in the top right corner of the page for pictures, etc.

Don't post topics like "Who do you like more? X or X?" or "X is so amazing and here are 300 similar reasons why!".


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome, noobs.


----------



## javieljones

- Twenty
- Username spawned from... JVL = My initials. Smashed 'em all together and added Jones. Sounds like a crappy porn star name, right? .__.
- Favorite wrestler: Edge, CM Punk, Austin, Daniel Bryan 
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE
- America...England...then Australia >__>

Sooo my name is Jordyn. I've been watching WWF/WWE since I was a tot with my dad. I lurk a ton around here and finally decided to stop being a shady creep and get to posting.


----------



## Klemencas

Hello , my name is Rytis and I am from Lithuania.


----------



## Punkhead

Klemencas said:


> Hello , my name is Rytis and I am from Lithuania.


Labas!


----------



## Klemencas

TomasThunder619 said:


> Labas!


Labas! You from Lithuania? (Y)


----------



## The_Renegade

Hi! I'm The_renegade or La_renegada and I'm from Argentina 
Not gonna tell you me age (I'm a girl)
My Username it's from a song (renegades of funk - Rage against the machine)
Favorite wrestler: SCSA, DX (HBK-HHH), Jeff Hardy, Taker-Kane, CM Punk, and lita it's the only woman that I think it's worth it and don't remember another one at the moment.
Favorite wrestling company: WWF/WWE 
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?...Well I think America since this is the country where it comes all the wrestling that I watch. :cool2
Well I started to watch in the '98 and stopped in the 2000/2001 and not that I wanted to, WWE stopped to airs in my country in that year.
I started to watch again in the 2005/6, when finally my country started to airs Smackdown and ECW. Watched some TNA and ROH at that time.
Stopped again to watch, and a couple of months ago I saw on youtube a video that says tha Edge was retiring and that's how I come back.
I been stalking this forum for a while and decided to join. :agree:


----------



## wizard887

- Age 26

- Why you picked your username I like Wizards or the idea of them.

- Favorite wrestler(s) Past Bret Hard, Shawn Michaels present Cody Rhodes.

- Favorite wrestling company It was WCW when I was younger, WWE now.

- Which is the best country out of the following three: England Australia's a nice place but it's full or Australians and the U.S is a toilet.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

wizard887 said:


> Bret Hard


He certainly was when he saw me.


----------



## wizard887

Catalanotto said:


> He certainly was when he saw me.


:cuss: I don't even know how I managed that fpalm


----------



## HardNocks

And I can't wait to check out the place. It looks like I'll be right at home as I've been a longtime wrestling fan!
I always come here to check out random wrestling things my google searches link me to. I've finally signed up! My name is Tony. Nice to meet you guys! 

By the way, when I went to WrestleMania XXVIII in Miami last month, I got my hands on something pretty cool. I'd love to share it with a lucky wrestlingforum member 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22103768131...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_674wt_1198


----------



## DarksidePhenom

*- Age* 24
*- Why you picked your username* I love the Undertaker.
*- Favorite wrestler(s)* Undertaker, Edge, CM Punk
*- Favorite wrestling company* WWE
*- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?* America... FUCK YEAH!


----------



## solvemedia13

ur a god an I'm not ,i just tho8ht thtu iwd mow


----------



## YESYESYES!

Never introduced myself before. My name is Declan, from Scotland. I'm 17.

User-name reason - I like Daniel Bryan, wanted a wrestling related username and voila.

Favourite promotion - WWE, I like TNA though at times.

Favourite wrestlers - CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Christian, Drew McIntyre, Jericho, Kurt Angle and Bully Ray.

Favourite ex-wrestlers - Stone Cold, Shawn Michaels, Ric Flair, Triple H, Undertaker and The Rock (barely appear now.) Also Eddie Guerrerro and Chris Benoit.


----------



## kurdapya

*Lysco chimney....!!newbie here*

Lysco chimney newbie here..from Phillipines..Hi, friends I am new to this site but heard a lot for this site from my friends.I want to be a member of this 

site & want to participate in the group discussions with you all.I hope you will allow me & help me for it.


----------



## YaoGuai

*Re: Lysco chimney....!!newbie here*

Welcome to wrestlingforum.com!


----------



## FuzzyBrows

New? Tell us a little about yourself.

- Age: Shall not Disclose
- Why you picked your username: Naruto, Rock Lee's Nickname
- Favorite wrestler(s)aniel Bryan/ Bryan Danielson Shane O Mac
- Favorite wrestling company- WWE/F & ROH
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? 
ENG-ER-LAND for Euro 2012!!!


----------



## That Guy

To all of the new users in this thread.


----------



## ezuvgu

- Age: early 20s
- Why you picked your username: I actually got it from a random username generator, trying to get a unique name that nobody else had.
- Favorite wrestler(s): Bobby Roode, Austin Aries, Tetsuya Naito (my pick for best in the world right now), Hirooki Goto, Kota Ibushi, Prince Devitt, Daniel Bryan, Randy Orton, Alberto Del Rio, (heel) CM Punk, 2006 Edge, King Booker, (prime) Triple H, (prime) Ric Flair, Shawn Michaels, Brock Lesnar
- Favorite wrestling company: TNA/New Japan
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? I'm American and I guess my country is the least flawed, so I'll go with America.


----------



## cablegeddon

Long time reader

Watched WCW occasionally in the early 90s
Started watching Raw in 1997. Didn't watch every week, more like once a month.
Caught TNA Impact on tv for the first time in 2005 but I was never a big fan

- Age: 28
- Why you picked your username: It's an old movie
- Favorite wrestler(s): Kurt Angle
- Favorite wrestling company: WWF during the attitude era
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? America


----------



## Whap Me Jungles

Age - ?
Name Pick - random
Fav Wrestler - Daniels
Fav Company - TNA
Best country (USA/AUS/ENG) - England


----------



## makingutap

- Age: 40s
- Why you picked your username:Enjoy great submission wrestling
- Favorite wrestler(s): Dean Malenko, Daniel Bryan, CM Punk
- Favorite wrestling company: TNA, New Japan, ECW, WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? America I guess, lol.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welcome to the forum, everyone.


----------



## Fukasaurus

Hello everybody, I started watching WWE a few months ago and I'm loving it so far. I've been looking around this website for a few weeks looking at what people have got to say and I decided to join to see if I can learn new things about wrestling.

Favorite wrestler is obviously Brodus Clay but Randy Orton is a close second.


----------



## That Guy

Fukasaurus said:


> Hello everybody, I started watching WWE a few months ago and I'm loving it so far. I've been looking around this website for a few weeks looking at what people have got to say and I decided to join to see if I can learn new things about wrestling.
> 
> Favorite wrestler is obviously Brodus Clay but Randy Orton is a close second.


if you find current WWE amazing and that you 'love it' you should definately check out pre-2004 WWE on youtube. Attitude Era, Ruthless Agression Era and pretty much everything you can dig up will be as good or better than what it is right now. 

I can't even watch a full current show without fast forwarding to the end of it or going and doing something else. 

Welcome though (Y)


----------



## Fukasaurus

The Bad Guy said:


> if you find current WWE amazing and that you 'love it' you should definately check out pre-2004 WWE on youtube. Attitude Era, Ruthless Agression Era and pretty much everything you can dig up will be as good or better than what it is right now.
> 
> I can't even watch a full current show without fast forwarding to the end of it or going and doing something else.
> 
> Welcome though (Y)


Thanks, Before joining I read topics about people saying WWE has gone downhill from years ago so I might go and check it out.


----------



## 11rob2k

Fukasaurus said:


> Thanks, Before joining I read topics about people saying WWE has gone downhill from years ago so I might go and check it out.


there right wwe has gone down hill a lot from the 90's but its not as bad as a lot of people make it out to be. They have some real up and coming talent in the company right not. 

i just joined this forum like a week back (but iv been watching wrestling for years) and this is a good forum


----------



## Luther Blissett

- Age: 23
- Why you picked your username: I am Luther Blissett and the concept amuses me. 
- Favorite wrestler(s): Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Sin Cara, Undertaker, Kassius Ohno, Mick Foley and many more
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? Well England, I'm English

Just to add, I have watched wrestling on an off since before I can remember. I have known about this site for a while but never bothered to sign up. I use the GameFaqs wrestling boards and was reminded about here and so amused after someone there hinted at the "Hey Shannon" Skittle reveal which I then found, I thought I might just sign up.


----------



## Martelfan

Hi everyone. Decided I liked the look of this forum, I've been posting on 'The History of WWE' for many years, but have decided I'd like to join a second forum, no doubt there will be a few members here who will know me. Hope they remember the good things

I'm 30 years old, from the UK and have been a wrestling fan since 1991. My favourite era is 87-97 WWF, though I have an appreciation of NWA/WCW 87-93 too...before Hogan got there 

I picked my username as I'm a huge lover of Rick Martel's 89-94 heel gimmick, with the atomizer, the 'yes I am a model' badge and his overall class. I felt Rick should have been given the IC strap during this time. 

Favorite wrestler - Massive fan of the following - Rick Martel, Ric Flair, Randy Savage, Arn Anderson, Steve Austin, Chris Benoit, Kurt Angle, Ted DiBiase, Greg Valentine - but most of all - Davey Boy Smith, Brian Pillman, Owen Hart and BRET 'HITMAN' HART - Bret is definitely my number one, not only for his in-ring skills, but his intergrity, passion and absolute ceaseless brilliance in every area of his career. A man that has received a raw deal so many times, I am a Bret devotee for life - and yes, that means that I despise HBK, not that I don't respect his ring skills. 

Favorite wrestling company - WW'F' for the aforementioned 10 year period, although 1995 was pretty weak. I think the best wrestlers and angles were on display during this time, unlike most people, I switched off during the attitude era, bitter post-screwjob. Bret and Austin instigated the attitude era and other wrestlers picked it up and claimed the credit. Owens death was the absolute last straw. 

- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? - I wouldnt say any country is 'better' than another, I've always wanted to visit Australia, but cannot possibly sit on a plane for the best part of a day. Have visited the US twice and they are the two best trips I've ever made. Especially my two weeks in Orlando. My own country lets me down in so many areas - but its home. 

Really hope I can stick around here, I'm very forthright in my opinions, hope it doesn't wind people up too much. I loathe the current product so I wont have too much to say about that. 

Cheers

MF


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy

Lol, i've been here since january but i never got to introduce myself.
-21 years old
-favourite wrestlers:Sheamus,Miz,Dolph Ziggler,Daniel Bryan,Cm Punk,HHH
-IMO Current WWE>past WWE


----------



## I AM A MAAAAN

I've been a wrestling fan since the mid 80's. Stopped watching any wrestling over the past few years due to work commitments but now I've moved to Japan to work I am aiming to start watching wrestling again. Decided to look up a wrestling forum to view other wrestling fans opinions and this one came up first on google!


----------



## GetReady2Fly

I forgot to introduce myself...

Age: Old enough to know better, young enough to keep doing it anyway.
Username Pick: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX376GGhGoI
Fav Wrestlers: AJ Styles, The Pope D'Angelo Dinero, Austin Aries, Joey Ryan, Fire Ant and Jigsaw. Also have an unhealthy obsession with Velvet Sky.
Fav promotion: TNA
Best Country: The one I hate least? Australia
Anything Else: You will hate me, if you don't already.


----------



## Classy

Age: 24
Username choice: My surname is Class but that was taken so I just added a y and went with "Classy"
I'm not a mark for any wrestler and I like wrestling in general and not any specific promotion.
Favoured country: England, I'm British so I have to represent.


----------



## Derpy

- 18
- Because I like Derpy.
- Sheamus, John Cena, Santino Marella, and Hornswoggle(so glad he was the General Manager, he's the best!)
- WWE RAW>TNA
- None of them, Mars.


----------



## Rhawk

*Rhawk has arrived*

- 19
- An abbreviation of my real name.
- Christian, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Mason Ryan, Kharma, AJ Lee, AJ Styles, Rob Van Dam, Rob Terry, Mickie James, Rosita, Eddie Guerrero, Torrie Wilson, Becky James,
- Ring Of Honor
- Wales, UK... England.

I came here in hopes of getting more people to help out another forum I am apart of due to inactivity, the Wrestling Addicted Forum (WAF), but with these many active members, I will still be happy to be active here also.


----------



## erockstar_

Alright, definitely need to start posting on here so I can get some multimedia, hahaha. I haven't been here for years! lol


----------



## Whaddamaneuver!!!

21
To express my awe at said move.
Bret Hart, Austin, Angle
The E
England.


----------



## Near™

Rhawk said:


> - 19
> - An abbreviation of my real name.
> - Christian, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Mason Ryan, Kharma, AJ Lee, AJ Styles, Rob Van Dam, Rob Terry, Mickie James, Rosita, Eddie Guerrero, Torrie Wilson, Becky James,
> - Ring Of Honor
> - Wales, UK... England.
> 
> I came here in hopes of getting more people to help out another forum I am apart of due to inactivity, the Wrestling Addicted Forum (WAF), but with these many active members, I will still be happy to be active here also.





Whaddamaneuver!!! said:


> 21
> To express my awe at said move.
> Bret Hart, Austin, Angle
> The E
> England.


Welcome to the both of you.


----------



## Zankman Jack

Hm, weird, most forums have entire sub-forums for this.


----------



## Harbinger

- 87
- BC 4VK was taken
- Michael Cole
- Greasy Men Co.
- Korea

hai


----------



## Punkhead

3VK said:


> - 87
> - BC 4VK was taken
> - Michael Cole
> - Greasy Men Co.
> - Korea
> 
> hai


I don't think you're so ''New User'' lol.


----------



## Austin Chaos

Hey! What's up people? I'm a 28 year old father of three, who's watched wrestling all my life, but really picked it up again in 2000ish. Here to meet like-minded folk, and enjoy an active forum. I'm from Colorado US, near Denver.

I chose AC because its been a moniker and tag name of mine for years now, and is almost always the username I choose for whatever...even my first CAW in each game.

My very favorite is Kurt Angle, though I much prefer his earlier WWE work. At the moment, I'm into Aries and DB, of course some Punk action is good. I'm just afraid he'll fall victim to the E's main event scene...it seems to dull whoever is in that position. Also been a Ziggler fan for some time, but his current work has been great. To hard to start listing indie guys, but a lot of talent there too.

I'm back and forth between the big two, in terms of dedicated viewership, but for three weeks running, TNA has been better than WWE, imo. Aries has done some great work, and his post victory promo on Impact was damn good. If only Hogan and Sting could fade to the background...I don't even need them gone, just off tv, then I'd truly feel like TNA was back on track.

Anyway, hope this place rocks. Later!

Edit* Just noticed my "Still Real to me" noob rank...awesome lol. I can dig it.


----------



## O10101

Hello, Wrestling Forum. 

My name is of little importance, my age and location would fall into that same category of insignificance. However, despite the ambiguity, you can all rest assured that I have arrived. With my arrival comes hope. With my arrival comes change. With my arrival comes a new beginning, and an unfortunate but unavoidable end. 

I have arrived, and I will save us all.


----------



## MrRiickstaa

20
Because i'm cool 
The Rock
WWE
England


----------



## kregnaz

Hi

After years of passive leeching i decided to actually use my account. Lets see for how long ^^


----------



## Segio

*Re: Hi*

Yeah, Idk where to introduce myself either! But hi!


----------



## Segio

Wrestlingfan1337 said:


> Hi sergio you seem like a really nice person. Let's be friends?


SOunds great to me!


----------



## Stephen-

Hi people my names Stephen. I'm 18 from the Uk Love Football (Soccer, support Chelsea and Rangers) UFC and obvcourse Wrestling, current fav wrestlers are Dolph Ziggler and the Miz, .​


----------



## ECWRAWSMACKDOWN

19
just decided to put Raw , ECW and Smackdown together
Rey Mysterio and CM Punk
WWE
England


----------



## FutureBabyFaceDude

*I'm New Here I Wanted To Introduce Myself*

Hi you guys my name is FutureBabyFaceDude how are you guys? Hopefully I can meet a lot of good people here.


----------



## ChrisK

*Re: I'm New Here I Wanted To Introduce Myself*

Welcome!

How did you find the forum?

Nice to see another WCW ava


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: I'm New Here I Wanted To Introduce Myself*

Welcome. Enjoy your stay and don't get* humbled*. :cena


----------



## AEA

*Re: I'm New Here I Wanted To Introduce Myself*

Sup Bro


----------



## Headliner

*Re: I'm New Here I Wanted To Introduce Myself*



FutureBabyFaceDude said:


> Hi you guys my name is FutureBabyFaceDude how are you guys? Hopefully I can meet a lot of good people here.


lol [user]TheAmazingChamp[/user]. Bi bi.


----------



## ViolentPassion

Guess I should give a quick introduction. I'm 26 and from Canada, I've been watching WWE on and off since '99. All time fave is Stone Cold, current faves are Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, and Randy Orton. I've actually been reading these forums for a few months, figured it's time to stop creeping and start posting.


----------



## Zen

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ChrisK

Hola VP 

Have you ever checked out the pre-1999 stuff? 1996-1999 were great years


----------



## Embracer

Yo all,

My name is Emilis, i'm 23 year old wrestling fan since '96. I was really looking forward to find a forum where i can express my feelings on different wrestling related topics and give my thoughts, and also read other people thoughts an opinions. Really glad i find this forum (was not really hard to find tho lol) Looking forward to discuss different topics with you guys and just have fun.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Punkhead

Embracer said:


> Yo all,
> 
> My name is Emilis, i'm 23 year old wrestling fan since '96. I was really looking forward to find a forum where i can express my feelings on different wrestling related topics and give my thoughts, and also read other people thoughts an opinions. Really glad i find this forum (was not really hard to find tho lol) Looking forward to discuss different topics with you guys and just have fun.
> 
> Have a great day everyone


Welcome to Wrestling Forum!

Nice to see another Lithuanian .


----------



## Bro

alex1997 said:


> Sup Bro


What's up?


----------



## csg370

Hey everyone! I've been a major fan of wrestling for a long time, and I used to be a huge forum-goer. "Forum-goer"? 
Okay, I used to be on wrestling forums a great majority of my time. I look forward to becoming active here, and I'll put a bit of brief, funny information about me below:

Very much enjoying Ring Of Honor at this time
Big fan of Breaking Bad (I've seen a good amount of BB sigs/avatars, lol)
Plays WWE games on the Xbox 360
Wants John Laurinaitis back on TV
Am a large Ziggler and Rhodes mark
And last but not least....I'm nWo 4 Life.

Thank you, and I hope to see you around the boards.



[Oh, BTW, I know I registered in 09. However, I haven't been active on forums since 2007.]


----------



## ChrisK

An 09er with 9 posts?

You should visit the Rants section and see them implode as to whether you are a hated 12er or a bona fide 09er 

PS I'd say it's "Forumer"


----------



## PVP|FTW

Hey Everyone!

My name is PVP|FTW but you can call me Trent if you like. I love TNA but I don't really like WWE, not sure why, it's just a personal preference. I am English. My favourite sport is Football (Soccer) but I also like other American sports. My favourite Football (soccer) team are my local team, Scunthorpe United. In MLB, NHL, NBA and NFL, I support all of the Philadelphia teams.

I look forward in interacting with fellow members.


----------



## ForestCrush

Hello all,

I have been here for a week but am just posting this now. My name is Mike, Im 20 years old. Been a fan of WWE all my life and TNA/Independants since 2008. 

I am a huge sports fan, Packers, Red Sox, Predators, Longhorns, and Mavericks. 


Side note, I have lost over 160 lbs


----------



## PVP|FTW

ForestCrush said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been here for a week but am just posting this now. My name is Mike, Im 20 years old. Been a fan of WWE all my life and TNA/Independants since 2008.
> 
> I am a huge sports fan, Packers, Red Sox, Predators, Longhorns, and Mavericks.
> 
> 
> Side note, I have lost over 160 lbs


That weight loss is brilliant man, congrats.


----------



## ForestCrush

thanks, Im still going. Im 5'11 190 now


----------



## Jobberwacky

Warm welcome to all the noob guys


----------



## ForestCrush

Jobberwacky said:


> Warm welcome to all the noob guys




Its nice to be here with all you old guys!!!! :snrub


----------



## Jobberwacky

6 months feels like 6 years.


----------



## DOPA

Hey, sup guys. Bit late doing this considering I have a few posts already but here it goes. I'm Crusade or Rob, been a fan of wrestling since 1997 during the NWO angle in WCW. I didn't start watching WWE till the beginning of 2000 as I didn't have Sky TV (I'm English), so I was a big WCW fan until 1999 really. Took at break from 2005 till 2011 but now back to watching regularly. Right now TNA is the company im following the most as they been on a bit of a hot streak as of late. I still watch WWE though, I stopped watching ROH lately though as to me its been stale as fuck (just my opinion), liked it better in 2009-2010 (went back to watch those years).

I'll be looking forward to discussing wrestling on this forum. Some of my favourite wrestlers at the moment are Daniel Bryan, Austin Aries, AJ Styles, Bobby Roode, Bully Ray, Kevin Steen, CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler and Of course as my avatar states, AJ. Other than wrestling I'm an avid fan of music, I love too many bands to count but a few of them are Between the Buried and Me, The National, The Decemberists, Opeth, The Dear Hunter, Agalloch just to name a few.


----------



## PVP|FTW

Jobberwacky said:


> Warm welcome to all the noob guys


Thanks.


----------



## Gang

Nice to see so many new users! :flip


----------



## GunFactor007

I'm not really new, cuz I joined a while back but I haven't really made a formal intro post yet so I'm pretty much new anyways. Hello to all!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome, everyone.

Don't be a typical 12er. RISE ABOVE


----------



## Ziggler Mark

Catalanotto said:


> Hi and welcome, everyone.
> 
> Don't be a typical 12er. RISE ABOVE


Quality posting advice. Because fuck shitty12ers giving the rest of us a bad name



Oh and, welcome, new 12ers.

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## ChrisK

> A 10er posts
> A 06er and a 12er rag on 12ers

Really? Odd numbered years ftw 




GunFactor007 said:


> I'm not really new, cuz I joined a while back but I haven't really made a formal intro post yet


You still haven't


----------



## Damien

Hi All! 

I am vampyr (this comes from my love of True Blood) and I live in Sussex in the UK  I have been a wrestling watcher for over 22 years so thought why not join the fun! and here I am!


----------



## DrugFreeGeorge

What's up everybody?

-DFG


----------



## blur

Hey.

I'll answer this question for now.
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? 

Australia.


----------



## BULLY

blur said:


> Hey.
> 
> I'll answer this question for now.
> - Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?
> 
> Australia.


Correct.

Also welcome


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Hey, I'm from Vancouver and I'm a fan of Liverpool football club.Also I dislike magnets and elbow macaroni.


----------



## CM Buck

20 turnin 21
nickname and my 2 sports teams
WWE
most many wrestlers on the roster from slater to cena from hernandez to styles (tna) steen to edwards and most indy wrestlers
im an aussie/pommy


----------



## WWE FAN 999

Favorite wrestlers (now not ten years ago): Sin Cara, Primo, Epico, John Cena, Rey Mysterio
Favourite Wrestling company: WWE
Favorite country out of those three: America


----------



## ChrisK

Hello new folks!


----------



## AWR

Hey guys..Guess I should re-introduce myself since I haven't really been around for a long time!


----------



## El Dandy

My name is Finlay, an I love to fight


----------



## ChrisK

AWR said:


> Hey guys..Guess I should re-introduce myself since I haven't really been around for a long time!


So....


----------



## AWESOME!!

Hey guys, my name is Harry. I love wrestling and I love One Direction.


----------



## That Guy

Welcome everyone (Y)


----------



## Katkone

Well hello everyone 
I am new on this forum 
my age is 26
and My name is katkone my nickname is kat
My favorite wrestler is John Cena


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome, new playmates.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Katkone said:


> Well hello everyone
> I am new on this forum
> my age is 26
> and My name is katkone my nickname is kat
> My favorite wrestler is John Cena


Nickname is Kat .. Please tell me you're female, I need somebody else to pester around here.


----------



## Britanica

Hi everyone! I'm new here!I don't know where to start so I figured this would be a good spot! I came here from a different wrestling forum that I grew bored of.


----------



## Chef Pene Enorme

Hi there! Seeing as I'm new, I'm going to throw some fast facts at you to get this whole meet-and-greet process done smoothly:

- Julie Deely, eighteen, Virginia.
- Freshman in college.
- Cashier at a grocery store.
- Grew up a sports fan, specifically wrestling and football.
- Redskins fan through thick and thin - been bleeding burgundy and gold my whole life. ;D
- Some of my favorite wrestlers (in no order) are Christian, Sting, Scott Hall, (Miss) Brooke Tessmacher, CM Punk, Ryback, Angelina Love. There are more, but I don't want to bore you with a massive list. 

And, well... that's pretty much it, I suppose. xD If you have any more questions or just want to talk, feel free to message me on here!


----------



## ForestCrush

welcome!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just kind of went straight into replying to threads without even thinking of where an introduction thread might be. Usually that's the first place I shoot for when joining a forum.

- *Age:* 23
- *Why you picked your username:* It was just a random spur-of-the-moment thing that popped up in my head.
- *Favorite wrestler(s):* The Undertaker, hands down.
- *Favorite wrestling company:* I'd have to say WWE, but I haven't been exposed to many others. I've watched TNA, but I'm not too crazy for it.
- *Which is the best country out of the following three:* America, England, or Australia? This is a silly question but...America, just because I've never been to any other country to form an opinion.

I'm a part time college student getting close to my degree and I am an art major. I'm way behind in video games these days and I can barely keep up with movies coming out. I started watching wrestling in 2003 and drifted away from it by 2004. I missed out on far too much, but I try my best to get myself caught up here and there. While drifting through a few sections on here, I've had a few laughs and good conversations and I hope to encounter much more over time.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I have nothing to do so may as well do this shit.


*Age:* 20
*Why you picked your username:* I started with 'A Divorce Lawyer', as I joined during the whole Cena divorce malarky. Opted with Mozza now because of the infamous Moz incident.
*Favorite wrestler(s):* The Moz 
*Favorite wrestling company:* The WWF was most enjoyable(yes I know it's still WWE really), I only watch WWE and TNA though.
*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?:* Murika and Oz. England sucks ass.


----------



## Attitude3:16

*New member*

Hey everybody, i'm Nassim, i'm 25 years old and i'm Algerian living in Morocco (i'm not sure you know those 2 countries)

Im' a big fan of the attitude era, and my favourite wrestler is Stone cold Steve Austin. You may ask yourself, how can this guy know about the attitude era since he lives in a country where wrestling is not popular? the answer is this: thanks to my cousin who lives in the US. He used to bring with him some WWF VHS video tapes when he used to visit us. We used to watch raw together, he was a big rock fan (he was from miami, so...) he wanted me to be a rock fan too, but i liked Austin more, it pissed him off lol
Anyway, liked that and then i found some french tv channel who used to broadcast raw, So i kept in touch.

Nowadays it's easy to watch WWE with the internet, but i don't watch it a lot. Wrestling today ain't what it used to be... 

So, if you wanna know more about me, feel free to ask. Otherwise, wish me welcome


----------



## HiddenViolence

*Re: New member*



Attitude3:16 said:


> Hey everybody, i'm Nassim, i'm 25 years old and i'm *Algerian living in Morocco* (i'm not sure you know those 2 countries)
> 
> Im' a big fan of the attitude era, and my favourite wrestler is Stone cold Steve Austin. You may ask yourself, how can this guy know about the attitude era since he lives in a country where wrestling is not popular? the answer is this: thanks to my cousin who lives in the US. He used to bring with him some WWF VHS video tapes when he used to visit us. We used to watch raw together, he was a big rock fan (he was from miami, so...) he wanted me to be a rock fan too, but i liked Austin more, it pissed him off lol
> Anyway, liked that and then i found some french tv channel who used to broadcast raw, So i kept in touch.
> 
> Nowadays it's easy to watch WWE with the internet, but i don't watch it a lot. Wrestling today ain't what it used to be...
> 
> So, if you wanna know more about me, feel free to ask. Otherwise, wish me welcome


I've been to both of those countries :side:


----------



## killacamt

Britanica said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here!I don't know where to start so I figured this would be a good spot! I came here from a different wrestling forum that I grew bored of.


welcome Brit


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: New member*



Attitude3:16 said:


> Hey everybody, i'm Nassim, i'm 25 years old and i'm Algerian living in Morocco (i'm not sure you know those 2 countries)
> 
> Im' a big fan of the attitude era, and my favourite wrestler is Stone cold Steve Austin. You may ask yourself, how can this guy know about the attitude era since he lives in a country where wrestling is not popular? the answer is this: thanks to my cousin who lives in the US. He used to bring with him some WWF VHS video tapes when he used to visit us. We used to watch raw together, he was a big rock fan (he was from miami, so...) he wanted me to be a rock fan too, but i liked Austin more, it pissed him off lol
> Anyway, liked that and then i found some french tv channel who used to broadcast raw, So i kept in touch.
> 
> Nowadays it's easy to watch WWE with the internet, but i don't watch it a lot. Wrestling today ain't what it used to be...
> 
> So, if you wanna know more about me, feel free to ask. Otherwise, wish me welcome


And a welcome I shall wish for you. PS. I like Austin more than the Rock too. :austin


----------



## .Bob.

Hi everybody. I'm new.


----------



## HiddenViolence

.Bob. said:


> Hi everybody. I'm new.


Welcome to hell.


----------



## Jobberwacky

Welcome all 

http://www.sondakikahaberleri.info....46-alex-ferguson-al-sami-yen-i-unutamiyor.jpg


----------



## Gang

Katkone said:


> My favorite wrestler is John Cena



:lol


----------



## Lady Deathbane

Hello! I'm a new member to this forum, but I've been a WWE fan for awhile. I've been lurking and contributing (somewhat) to the WWE fanbase on Tumblr, but the fanbase on there isn't very huge. Just looking for other sites to appreciate the Superstars. I was timid earlier to write an intro (or anywhere else for what matter) since the threads I've viewed were pretty erm... not friendly, I s'pose? Thus, I probably shouldn't post my current favorite Superstars to get along with anybody as I'm pretty neutral when it choose to picking sides anyway. I guess I'm a pretty unorthodox fan. I haven't that many people to chat about WWE, so if I'm suppose to be picking sides or anything of the sort, please tell me. I'm pretty new to the WWE Universe overall. Anyway, this is probably the longest intro to _anything ever_, so I'll just cut it here, heh. :cool2

*TL;DR: I'm a new member who has no idea what she's doing, lol.*


----------



## Shadow_Boy1181

Hey guys I'm new to this forum, been watching wrestling for nearly 8 years now, but took a break form June last year until March this year, so I missed the whole Summer of Punk as it happened, but I watched it all online.
*Age:*15.
*Why you picked your username:*Same username I have been using for a few years.
* Favorite wrestler:*Superstar-The Miz Diva-Layla
*Favorite wrestling company:*WWE, only one I watch every week.
*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? *Even though I'm from Australia, I have to say America.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Lady Deathbane said:


> Hello! I'm a new member to this forum, but I've been a WWE fan for awhile. I've been lurking and contributing (somewhat) to the WWE fanbase on Tumblr, but the fanbase on there isn't very huge. Just looking for other sites to appreciate the Superstars. *I was timid earlier to write an intro (or anywhere else for what matter) since the threads I've viewed were pretty erm... not friendly, I s'pose?* Thus, I probably shouldn't post my current favorite Superstars to get along with anybody as I'm pretty neutral when it choose to picking sides anyway. I guess I'm a pretty unorthodox fan. I haven't that many people to chat about WWE, so if I'm suppose to be picking sides or anything of the sort, please tell me. I'm pretty new to the WWE Universe overall. Anyway, this is probably the longest intro to _anything ever_, so I'll just cut it here, heh. :cool2
> 
> *TL;DR: I'm a new member who has no idea what she's doing, lol.*


You just kind of have to take the threads as they are. If you lurk long enough you'll see some decent threads with some decent replies, but even then sometimes you'll get troll or hateful responses in those threads. That's just how some people know how to speak their minds. 

I don't see why you should be intimidated to make an intro, though. In spite of how some people are on here, there are a lot of friendly users as well.



Shadow_Boy1181 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to this forum, been watching wrestling for nearly 8 years now, but took a break form June last year until March this year, so I missed the whole Summer of Punk as it happened, but I watched it all online.
> *Age:*15.
> *Why you picked your username:*Same username I have been using for a few years.
> * Favorite wrestler:*Superstar-The Miz Diva-Layla
> *Favorite wrestling company:*WWE, only one I watch every week.
> *Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? *Even though I'm from Australia, I have to say America.


I wish I had kept watching WWE, but I was stupid and gave it up after a year. Now I have all kinds of catching up to do. 

Welcome to the forum both of you!


----------



## Darrius

*hello*

me newbie here my hobbies are to watch wrestling matches,games playing.joined here to get new ideas and suggestions here and to be an active member here


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: hello*

There's new users introduction thread for this in anything section.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

*Re: hello*

Ah, yes, you must be the new Maitre'd at Canel Bar?


----------



## Andy Mitchell

- Age 23
- Why you picked your username It is because that's my name.
- Favorite wrestler(s)Cm Punk
- Favorite wrestling company WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? England.


----------



## AriseChickenArise

Another new guy here. I have been around to many forums and this is my first time here. I was apart of NoDQ/TheMayhem, TBHforums, and GEforums. Thought I'd give this place a try. Not much into wrestling anymore, so I will post mainly in misc forum. I live a pretty basic boring life. And winter is upon us, so hideout/being lazy season is near. I will be posting much I assume. 

Age: 21
Why you picked your username: From the show Aqua Teen Hunger Force. 
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? 'MERICA!


----------



## gerstl

Age:21
-Favorite Wrestler: Cm Punk
-Interested in wrestling since 2008
-Best Storyline for me: Summer of Punk 2011
-Mother tongue: German ... I'm sorry for my english, if something is wrong  I appreciate your kindness to help me improving my english.

I have been here for quite some time, but I never introduced myself. There you go


----------



## BULLY

A big welcome to all the new members.


----------



## blur

gerstl said:


> Age:21
> -Favorite Wrestler: Cm Punk
> -Interested in wrestling since 2008
> -Best Storyline for me: Summer of Punk 2011
> -Mother tongue: German ... I'm sorry for my english, if something is wrong  I appreciate your kindness to help me improving my english.
> 
> I have been here for quite some time, but I never introduced myself. There you go



Will you laugh If I made a jew joke? 


I'm just joking, welcome mate.


----------



## Attitude3:16

willkommen bro


----------



## Hera

I've been lurking for a while so I finally decided to join. 

I'm from Louisiana. I've been a wrestling fan since I was a kid. My favorite was Doink not really joking. I marked out when he (well not the og doink but yeah) jobbed to the one man band hahaha. Probably tells you about how old I am. I stopped watching when I was a teen so I really missed the massive run of Cena, Orton, Batista, Summer of Punk and all of that. Only got back into it when The Rock came back for Wrestlemania. Picked up TNA shortly after. Don't really have a super favorite now. Sheamus is legit the worst however. Outside of wrestling I'm a really big sports fan. Football, football and hockey are what I watch. That's about it. America is the best.


----------



## buckatee

May I reintroduce myself? I haven't been on here since July 2010.

- Age: 21
- Why you picked your username: It's a corruption of "Booker T". Back in 2000 or so I didn't watch WCW but some kids at school did and I heard them mention this wrestler called "Buckatee"... such a name probably wouldn't be outta place in WCW in that era...
- Favorite wrestler(s): Raven, CM Punk, Ziggler, Miz, Christian, Rhodes Scholars...
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?: England


----------



## Dunk20

buckatee said:


> May I reintroduce myself? I haven't been on here since July 2010.
> 
> - Age: 21
> - Why you picked your username: It's a corruption of "Booker T". Back in 2000 or so I didn't watch WCW but some kids at school did and I heard them mention this wrestler called "Buckatee"... such a name probably wouldn't be outta place in WCW in that era...
> - Favorite wrestler(s): Raven, CM Punk, Ziggler, Miz, Christian, Rhodes Scholars...
> - Favorite wrestling company: WWE
> - Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?: England


Ahah the buckatee is gold xD rep1


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett

After a pretty crazy 4 months, i am back on the forum!


----------



## flbeachbumdude

I been browsing this site for a little while and just decided to join. I am 24 years old, a life-long wrestling fan. I'm a Florida boy, born and raised. My favorite wrestler has pretty much always been Kane. The late 90's is my favorite era of wrestling. And I love Layla and AJ :cool2


----------



## Bestia 666

'Sup foo'.

Twenty-one. Cool luchador. Prince Devitt is #1. Amurrica.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Hera said:


> I've been lurking for a while so I finally decided to join.
> 
> I'm from Louisiana. I've been a wrestling fan since I was a kid. My favorite was Doink not really joking. I marked out when he (well not the og doink but yeah) jobbed to the one man band hahaha. Probably tells you about how old I am. I stopped watching when I was a teen so I really missed the massive run of Cena, Orton, Batista, Summer of Punk and all of that. Only got back into it when The Rock came back for Wrestlemania. Picked up TNA shortly after. Don't really have a super favorite now. Sheamus is legit the worst however. Outside of wrestling I'm a really big sports fan. Football, football and hockey are what I watch. That's about it. America is the best.


welcome dude. IT will be nice to hear from someone who didn't have all the Cena shoved down their throat. What's your favorite football team? Hometown or other?


----------



## ADC

Hi, i'm Alex, 22 from England.


----------



## BULLY

Welcome to all the new users.


----------



## DTD

- 18
- Drunk Til Death
- CM Punk, Arik Cannon, Sami Callihan
- Dragon Gate USA
- Live in America, but would love to live in the UK just because most of my favorite bands are from there. 

So I've been a die hard wrestling fan since 6th grade (about 04-05). I'm pretty heavy into the hardcore music scene, the band Terror is one of my favorite (LA Hardcore representin). I screwed up in my school life, so I'm a 5th year senior about to graduate though, and the same time I'm training hard to get into the best physical shape I can so I can go to wrestling school in a few months. I've been on a few wrestling forums before, but I always left because they were to serious or uptight and I like to fuck around a lot.

So wassup!


----------



## StonecoldGoat

Abdullah from Pakistan.

Die hard Stone cold And Manchester united fan.


----------



## Meki

Age: 15
Favorite wrestler: current CM Punk alltime SCSA
Gender: Male
Favorite Promotion: WWE
Why the user name: Last name is Meki(yev). MrMeki is also my PSN if y'all wanna add me. 
Live in Belgium, I'm from Chechnya tho'. Came to Belgium in 1997 (basically a month after I was born). A war was going on in Chechnya at the time so we fled to Russia and from Russia to Belgium......and I like ice cream.


----------



## Life'll Kill Ya

- Age

23

- Why you picked your username

It's the name of a song by my favorite musician, Warren Zevon.

- Favorite wrestler(s)

Dean Malenko, Chris Benoit, Hulk Hogan

- Favorite wrestling company

WCW

- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? 

America is the only country that matters


----------



## Ian Collins

Age: 27
Favorite wrestler: Current: None are that good, but I enjoy Cm Punk. All-time: Finlay or Regal
Gender: Male
Favorite Promotion: WWE
Why the user name: That's my name.
I live in Ireland, in Clonmel, and my ideal time-off activity is reading or a good game of chess.
Or watching some old RAW matches.


----------



## wrestlingfigs1UK

Age: 24

Username: It's the name of my youtube channel where
i unbox, review and discuss everything related with
wrestling DVDs, Figures and anything wrestling related.
If you get the time please do check it out 
i could do with the subscribers 

Username on youtube: Wrestlingfigs1uk

Favorite Wrestler: Really hard question,,, Of all time i'd
have to say Ric Flair, currently i'd say CM Punk or Dolph
Ziggler. I've allways favoured Heels even as a young boy.
I think i was the only kid who wanted SGT. Slaughter to beat
Hogan at Wrestlemania 7 haha.

Favorite wrestling company: WWF/WWE since day one.

Best country: England .

This forum looks awesome, and i'm looking forward to 
posting and talking to some cool fans.


----------



## Turtlesauce

Age: 15 (Will probably be the youngest guy here)

Username: Two totally random words that have nothing to do with eachother.

Favourite wrestler: Hard choice really. I like Barret, Sandow, Sheamus, Punk and D-bry and Kane


So...yeah.


----------



## blur

Turtlesauce said:


> Age: 15 (Will probably be the youngest guy here)
> 
> Username: Two totally random words that have nothing to do with eachother.
> 
> Favourite wrestler: Hard choice really. I like Barret, Sandow, Sheamus, Punk and Hell No.
> 
> 
> So...yeah.


Hell No? Is he a new wrestler on NXT?


Anyways, welcome mate.


----------



## Turtlesauce

blur said:


> Hell No? Is he a new wrestler on NXT?
> 
> 
> Anyways, welcome mate.


Woops. My bad.

Changed it to D-bry and Kane 

And thanks btw.


----------



## Kenzhaze

Just signed up today.

Hey everyone!


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Hi


----------



## DarkerDays

Well... I'm 24, my username is a song title. tried thinking up something unique but failed haha. Favourite wrestlers are Kane, Undertaker, Edge, Billy Gunn and Bradshaw. Favorite wrestling company is WWE. And, which country do I prefer out of England, America and Australia? England.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## wazo_1612

Hey All the names Wazo thought i better introduce myself my favorite wrestler is Chris Jericho also enjoy watching the likes of Punk,Ziggler and Daniel Bryan my favorite tag-team ever will always be Demolition also can't get enough of that Eve an Kaitlyn both are mighty fine  Am sick to the back teeth of the likes of Cena,Orton,Ryback an i dont get all the AJ hype either.


----------



## Comrade Chico

Hey yo.


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Hi, you're going to have a lot of fun here.


----------



## Flint Kneecrepes

Hi Me llamo Flint Kneecrepes. I am boy and like wrestle. I have no restrictions. Pain is fear leaving the body, I BELIEVE that. :gun::gun::gun::gunY)(Y)

You all seem to be having fun times, I enjoy the heart making. I make a lot of hearts.:gun::gun:

I think we're done here.

Make no mistake, I will wrestle the whole internet, if thats what it takes. Starting with YOU...?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Any females joined lately?

I need somebody else to groom.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles

Can't you get by on feeling muscles?


----------



## BULLY

Can feel mine if you want

nohomo


----------



## MOX

Flint Kneecrepes said:


> Hi Me llamo Flint Kneecrepes. I am boy and like wrestle. I have no restrictions. Pain is fear leaving the body, I BELIEVE that. :gun::gun::gun::gunY)(Y)
> 
> You all seem to be having fun times, I enjoy the heart making. I make a lot of hearts.:gun::gun:
> 
> I think we're done here.
> 
> Make no mistake, I will wrestle the whole internet, if thats what it takes. Starting with YOU...?


:lmao


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

Flint Kneecrepes said:


> Hi Me llamo Flint Kneecrepes. I am boy and like wrestle. I have no restrictions. Pain is fear leaving the body, I BELIEVE that. :gun::gun::gun::gunY)(Y)
> 
> You all seem to be having fun times, I enjoy the heart making. I make a lot of hearts.:gun::gun:
> 
> I think we're done here.
> 
> Make no mistake, I will wrestle the whole internet, if thats what it takes. Starting with YOU...?


Oh my gravy. This is fucking spectacular. The '?' at the end made me completely lose it. And I'm not sure why.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Flint Kneecrepes said:


> Hi Me llamo Flint Kneecrepes. I am boy and like wrestle. I have no restrictions. Pain is fear leaving the body, I BELIEVE that. :gun::gun::gun::gunY)(Y)
> 
> You all seem to be having fun times, I enjoy the heart making. I make a lot of hearts.:gun::gun:
> 
> I think we're done here.
> 
> Make no mistake, I will wrestle the whole internet, if thats what it takes. Starting with YOU...?


I have a good feeling about this guy. iper


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Rejoiner? :troll


----------



## CALΔMITY

RevolverSnake said:


> Rejoiner? :troll


Maybe, but either way it's hilarious and I'm giving this guy the benefit of the doubt for the sake of funnies.


----------



## Dethdealer

- Age: Almost 19
- Why you picked your username: One of my favorite bands released an album by this name. 
- Favorite wrestler(s): Gunner
- Favorite wrestling company: TNA/CZW
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?: I don't care.


----------



## LovelyElle890

Hi. I've been a lurker for the past 6-7 months so I decided to register.


- Age: 27
- Why you picked your username: For my convenience.
- Favorite wrestler(s): I don't play favorites.
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?: There is no best country.


----------



## NoyK

Welcome, newcomers.


----------



## LovelyElle890

NoyK said:


> Welcome, newcomers.


Thanks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


----------



## PrincessEmily

Oh, I didn't see this threat before. Oh well, I have less than 100 posts so I am still a newbie! Deal with it 

I am a nineteen year old college student currently majoring in Computer Science. I use to be a studio art major but I had no motivation to actually do the work so I decided to switch my major. I am doing fantastic in my new major and will hopefully stick to it. I wouldn't mind getting a job within a wrestling promotion doing something, basically anything.

Why did I chose my nickname? Well, I never grew out of the phase where I wanted to marry Prince Charming, but I realized the chances of that happening are very very slim. So, I decided that since you can be anything on the internet I would be a Princess. 

My favorite promotion right now is WWE, mainly because I like a lot of the characters on it. As much as people criticize the current product I really don't have a problem with it. I like to analyze stories that different companies put on and will watch any wrestling. I have seen all kinds and will watch all kinds. I have a lot of favorite wrestlers, however, if I go to a live show I am a total mark and will cheer every face and give heat to all the heels. 

I said I like to analyze stories, so my favorite stories done in pro-wrestling are Ambrose and William Regal 'True Villains', the entire story of Triple H, Shawn Michaels, and The Undertaker also, I enjoyed the Ric Flair retirement story-line leading to HBK vs. Flair.

Currently on the forum, I am working on a BTB which I posted the roster for titled UpgradE wrestling, and I like lurking on the forums mostly still since I am really shy but want to get my post count up so I still post sometimes. I enjoy posting my opinions and beliefs on various WWE threads. And eventually I will get a signature and avatar. 

Thanks for reading <3


----------



## BULLY

You never know your luck, you might meet your prince on a wrestling forum :kobe


----------



## LovelyElle890

BULLY said:


> You never know your luck, you might meet your prince on a wrestling forum :kobe


I don't think you can meet Sheamus on a wrestling forum.:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PrincessEmily

LovelyElle890 said:


> I don't think you can meet Sheamus on a wrestling forum.:lmao :lmao :lmao


Do you ever wonder that though? I am always wondering when talking to people online that the person behind the username maybe famous.


----------



## LovelyElle890

PrincessEmily said:


> Oh, I didn't see this threat before. Oh well, I have less than 100 posts so I am still a newbie! Deal with it
> 
> I am a nineteen year old college student currently majoring in Computer Science. I use to be a studio art major but I had no motivation to actually do the work so I decided to switch my major. I am doing fantastic in my new major and will hopefully stick to it. I wouldn't mind getting a job within a wrestling promotion doing something, basically anything.
> 
> Why did I chose my nickname? Well, I never grew out of the phase where I wanted to marry Prince Charming, but I realized the chances of that happening are very very slim. So, I decided that since you can be anything on the internet I would be a Princess.
> 
> My favorite promotion right now is WWE, mainly because I like a lot of the characters on it. As much as people criticize the current product I really don't have a problem with it. I like to analyze stories that different companies put on and will watch any wrestling. I have seen all kinds and will watch all kinds. I have a lot of favorite wrestlers, however, if I go to a live show I am a total mark and will cheer every face and give heat to all the heels.
> 
> I said I like to analyze stories, so my favorite stories done in pro-wrestling are Ambrose and William Regal 'True Villains', the entire story of Triple H, Shawn Michaels, and The Undertaker also, I enjoyed the Ric Flair retirement story-line leading to HBK vs. Flair.
> 
> Currently on the forum, I am working on a BTB which I posted the roster for titled UpgradE wrestling, and I like lurking on the forums mostly still since I am really shy but want to get my post count up so I still post sometimes. I enjoy posting my opinions and beliefs on various WWE threads. And eventually I will get a signature and avatar.
> 
> Thanks for reading <3


:cheer Thank you. This made me smile and I am rooting for you! :cheer


----------



## LovelyElle890

PrincessEmily said:


> Do you ever wonder that though? I am always wondering when talking to people online that the person behind the username maybe famous.


Sometimes. I don't think Sheamus is the type of person to be on these forums but you never know since he is sort of a computer geek. If he is then...:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## RB3

- Age: 21

- Why you picked your username: Initials + my favorite number

- Favorite wrestler(s): The Rock and Stone Cold Steve Austin

- Favorite wrestling company: WWE (Even though the last time I watched it was around the time Eddie Guerrero past away. I'm trying to get back into it.)

- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? America.


----------



## DA

Joined this forum because of my love for the word GOAT :austin and for my love of smilies unk :lelbron

My life is now complete :cole3


----------



## cablegeddon

PrincessEmily said:


> Oh, I didn't see this threat before. Oh well, I have less than 100 posts so I am still a newbie! Deal with it
> 
> I am a nineteen year old college student currently majoring in Computer Science. I use to be a studio art major but I had no motivation to actually do the work so I decided to switch my major. I am doing fantastic in my new major and will hopefully stick to it. I wouldn't mind getting a job within a wrestling promotion doing something, basically anything.
> 
> Why did I chose my nickname? Well, I never grew out of the phase where I wanted to marry Prince Charming, but I realized the chances of that happening are very very slim. So, I decided that since you can be anything on the internet I would be a Princess.
> 
> My favorite promotion right now is WWE, mainly because I like a lot of the characters on it. As much as people criticize the current product I really don't have a problem with it. I like to analyze stories that different companies put on and will watch any wrestling. I have seen all kinds and will watch all kinds. I have a lot of favorite wrestlers, however, if I go to a live show I am a total mark and will cheer every face and give heat to all the heels.
> 
> I said I like to analyze stories, so my favorite stories done in pro-wrestling are Ambrose and William Regal 'True Villains', the entire story of Triple H, Shawn Michaels, and The Undertaker also, I enjoyed the Ric Flair retirement story-line leading to HBK vs. Flair.
> 
> Currently on the forum, I am working on a BTB which I posted the roster for titled UpgradE wrestling, and I like lurking on the forums mostly still since I am really shy but want to get my post count up so I still post sometimes. I enjoy posting my opinions and beliefs on various WWE threads. And eventually I will get a signature and avatar.
> 
> Thanks for reading <3


Your parents should be very proud of you. Never hook up with a wrestling fan.


----------



## PrincessEmily

cablegeddon said:


> Your parents should be very proud of you. Never hook up with a wrestling fan.


Thanks! I don't know if they are or not, most of the time it seems like they don't care like I won't get a job anyways. I plan to hook up with a wrestling fan, just not with one I meet online lol.


----------



## Headliner

This isn't the forum for roleplaying. Just be yourself. I will leave it at that.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan

Hi.


----------



## Dustin Destruction

*Hey guys*

im new on here so im not sure if this is the right spot. But is there anybody on here that wants to be an pro wrestler from Oregon?


----------



## Kenzhaze

Hey new people!


----------



## The_Scholar

Since I never formally introduced myself, I suppose it is the last time to do so. My name is James. I am here to rid you of your ignorance. You see, there is no place more filled with ignorance and stupidity than a wrestling forum. Being a wrestling fan myself, I feel it is my duty to infrom the uninformed and educate the uneducated. You might be common filth when you meet me but I will make sure you're at least of some use to the community when I'm done with you. I expect no praise, I expect no recognition, my sole job is to educate those less fortunate than I. Have a nice day, and I hope you're going to show yourself in a positive light when you cross my path.


----------



## BULLY

The_Scholar said:


> Since I never formally introduced myself, I suppose it is the last time to do so. My name is James. I am here to rid you of your ignorance. You see, there is no place more filled with ignorance and stupidity than a wrestling forum. Being a wrestling fan myself, I feel it is my duty to *infrom* the uninformed and educate the uneducated. You might be common filth when you meet me but I will make sure you're at least of some use to the community when I'm done with you. I expect no praise, I expect no recognition, my sole job is to educate those less fortunate than I. Have a nice day, and I hope you're going to show yourself in a positive light when you cross my path.


Start by educating yourself.


----------



## CALΔMITY

BULLY said:


> Start by educating yourself.


It was ALMOST like it was actually Sandow joining us for a second. :shaq I am disappointed.


----------



## The_Scholar

BULLY said:


> Start by educating yourself.


Oh my god, he made a typo, he must be an imbecile like all the others in the forum. Are you serious, my friend? That is all you have? You point out one typo and think that you had one over me? Are you that big of an imbecile that you though I wanted to type infrom? Are you seriously that daft? You're filth, just like all the others and you have got nothing to back up your filth spewing big mouth.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Rejoiner.


----------



## HeatWave

The_Scholar said:


> Oh my god, he made a typo, he must be an imbecile like all the others in the forum. Are you serious, my friend? That is all you have? You point out one typo and think that you had one over me? Are you that big of an imbecile that you though I wanted to type infrom? Are you seriously that daft? You're filth, just like all the others and you have got nothing to back up your filth spewing big mouth.


You do realize his name is Bully right?


----------



## OMalley

- 21 soon to be 22.
- OMalley, simple, my cat is called O'Malley 
- No specific 'favourite' wrestler right now. But if I had to choose, I do like Sheamus  
- Which is the best? America, England or Australia? Well, I live in England, have friends in America & family in Australia.. So that's a toughy.

Never a fan of Intro threads..
I tend to lurk, occasionally posting.

That's me


----------



## HitMark

Been watching wrestling for a long time. New here and not really tech savvy so bear with me. Are people here joined together in cliques? Been lurking as well.


----------



## NoyK

HitMark said:


> I'm 18. Been watching wrestling for a long time. New here and not really tech savvy so bear with me. *Are people here joined together in cliques?* Been lurking as well.


We have this "Jobbers" clique that has it's own thread (biggest of the forum right now I think), that initially was mainly recent users who were a part of it, but now it's become a little more generalized. 

It's where we have fun posting about the most random stuff you can ever imagine when you're bored. You can check it out if you want.

It's in the *Rants *section, so post count doesn't ...count there. Just a heads up.

Oh and of course, welcome.


----------



## HitMark

I mean I was reading the rants section. And someone insulted someone and then 3 people came to defend him/her and and then 2 or 3 people then insulted those people. Was just asking do some users stick together no matter what?


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave

Flint Kneecrepes said:


> Hi Me llamo Flint Kneecrepes. I am boy and like wrestle. I have no restrictions. Pain is fear leaving the body, I BELIEVE that. :gun::gun::gun::gunY)(Y)
> 
> You all seem to be having fun times, I enjoy the heart making. I make a lot of hearts.:gun::gun:
> 
> I think we're done here.
> 
> Make no mistake, I will wrestle the whole internet, if thats what it takes. Starting with YOU...?


This guy had potential. Where for art thou Flint Kneecrepes?


----------



## NoyK

HitMark said:


> I mean I was reading the rants section. And someone insulted someone and then 3 people came to defend him/her and and then 2 or 3 people then insulted those people. Was just asking *do some users stick together no matter what?*


Well you could say that, yes.


----------



## HitMark

Oh man, I have never been part of any clique. I am always outside of cliques.


----------



## MOX

There's only one Clique on this forum.


----------



## blur

OMalley said:


> - 21 soon to be 22.
> - OMalley, simple, my cat is called O'Malley
> - No specific 'favourite' wrestler right now. But if I had to choose, I do like Sheamus
> - Which is the best? America, England or Australia? Well, I live in England, have friends in America & family in Australia.. So that's a toughy.
> 
> Never a fan of Intro threads..
> I tend to lurk, occasionally posting.
> 
> That's me


I either think of you either this









or this


----------



## Dunk20

Anark said:


> There's only one Clique on this forum.


:lmao


----------



## DawnX

Age - 20
Why you picked your username - Its my name.
Favorite wrestler(s) - Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, Randy Orton, Roman Reigns.. I have a few.
Favorite wrestling company - WWE
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? - America since I have family there and I'm Scottish so England doesn't count as an option to me.

I'm a girl and I love wrestling, seems to be a problem to people I know? I've watched WWE since I was 7, Royal Rumble 98 being the first PPV I stayed up late to watch.. Look forward to speaking with you all!


----------



## LyricsMode

- 16. I've been watching wrestling with family since birth, and can hold an intelligent conversation unlike what most people assume about my youth. 
- I often quote Lyrics, I love music, and that's something that'll never change. 
- CM Punk, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Bad Ass Billy Gunn, Randy Orton. 
- WWE, ROH. 
- Hmm. America is where I live, but England does seem to have nice people, even though they can be stuck up at times... I don't know, you guys tell me.


----------



## Dunk20

DawnX said:


> Age - 20
> Why you picked your username - Its my name.
> Favorite wrestler(s) - Dolph Ziggler, The Miz, Randy Orton, Roman Reigns.. I have a few.
> Favorite wrestling company - WWE
> Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? - America since I have family there and I'm Scottish so England doesn't count as an option to me.
> 
> I'm a girl and I love wrestling, seems to be a problem to people I know? I've watched WWE since I was 7, Royal Rumble 98 being the first PPV I stayed up late to watch.. Look forward to speaking with you all!


Welcome to the family Dawn, next step, picture thread! (just kidding)



LyricsMode said:


> - 16. I've been watching wrestling with family since birth, and can hold an intelligent conversation unlike what most people assume about my youth.
> - I often quote Lyrics, I love music, and that's something that'll never change.
> - CM Punk, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Bad Ass Billy Gunn, Randy Orton.
> - WWE, ROH.
> - Hmm. America is where I live, but England does seem to have nice people, even though they can be stuck up at times... I don't know, you guys tell me.


Welcome, two users in a row with Randy Orton as a fav is always a plus. ;-)


----------



## muldwych

Age - 34 
Why you picked your username - Its a Doctor Who thing from the books Birthright & Happy Endings. Many believe him to be the last incarnation of the Doctor. Its my user name for everything though so just force of habit to use it.
Favorite wrestler(s) - Rock Star Spud, The Rock, Killer Bees, Brutus Barber Beefcake, CM Punk, Cody Rhodes and i could go on.
Favorite wrestling company - I watch both WWE and TNA.
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? - Scotland is greater than all three but if i had to choose i would go for America as i have a love of New York.

And anything else you would like to share with the forum. 

Been watching wrestling since i was 7 when my dads friend recorded Wrestlemania 1 for my brother and i, after seeing Rowdy Piper get beat we were both hooked. Parents then went to get cable for me, my brother and dad to all watch wrestling and so the fandom began in 1985/86.

Also my brother is on this forums somewhere but i dont know his username (Y)

Edit to say that i have been informed by him that he is 'LordLubo'


----------



## HitMark

Welcome


----------



## muldwych

HitMark said:


> Welcome


Thank you


----------



## NoyK

More Randy Orton fans joining, huh?

Excellent.










And welcome to all the new users.


----------



## Knees2Faces

Hey erbody

- Age: *18*
- Why you picked your username: *Best In The World
*- Current Favorite wrestler(s): *CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Daniel Bryan, Christian, Antonio Cesaro, Rhodes Scholars, The Shield(mainly Rollins and Ambrose), AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Austin Aries, Bobby Roode, Bully Ray, Mike Bennett, Briscoe Brothers, and Kevin Steen*
- All time favorite wrestler(s): *Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker, Stone Cold, Chris Benoit, Bret Hart, The Rock, Edge and Mick Foley*
- Favorite wrestling company: *I watch WWE the most, but I like IMPACT and RoH too.*
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? *Yes*

And anything else you would like to share with the forum. 
Finally found a forum to talk wrestling....I'm excited.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Welcome...13ers!!! HA HA HA !!!

no just kidding. Welcome new guys.


----------



## bountyhunter123

*HI*

A newbie welcome and hello to all site members.


----------



## get hogan out

*Re: HI*

:vince3


----------



## blur

*Re: HI*

https://www.google.com.my/#hl=en&sa...2a268335d6ba6f&bpcl=40096503&biw=1366&bih=696

:hmm:


----------



## HEELKris

*Re: HI*

Welcome to the forum


----------



## theDJK

*Re: HI*

Welcome! Can't wait to get to know you more Newb!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: HI*

This thread must go on FOREVER!!!!

PS> Hiya and welcome!


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

Good day fellow wrestling enthusiasts, I didn't know this thread was here and have already pissed off quite a few people by saying that I find the Rock annoying on my first thread. Oh well.


----------



## Monkeyboy2

I'm with the guy above, could do without the rocks tired old shtick. Probably annoyed some people in the Raw thread myself.


----------



## That Guy

Welcome to Narnia


----------



## The Dazzler

Age - *25*
Why you picked your username - *Daniel Bryan is my favourite wrestler*
Favorite wrestler(s) - *Daniel Bryan, The Rock, Damien Sandow, Cody Rhodes, Dolph Ziggler, AJ Styles, Austin Aries*
Favorite wrestling company - *WWE. I watch RAW. Smackdown rarely. TNA occasionally. Used to be TNA fan before HH arrived.*
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? - *I'm English, so I got to go with England.*

Long time lurker.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Wow been a member since 2007, and still got that new shoe smell. :agree:

Heh anyways, welcome to the discussion *The Dazzler*


----------



## The Dazzler

Thank you


----------



## Misty ShEryl

*Age*:19
*Why you picked your username*:It's my real name!
*Favorite wrestler(s)*:AJ Lee & Dolph Ziggler
*Favorite wrestling company*:WWE. 
*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?*:Europe. I would like to go there one day.


----------



## NoyK

Welcome, 13'ers.


----------



## lord megatron

Age:47 soon to be 48

Why you picked your username: my favorite decepticon and gladiator of kaon but my real name is Gary

Favorite wrestler(s)undertaker HHH ric flair list goes on

Favorite wrestling company: WWE

Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?: america


----------



## Boulle

well i've posted a little bit now so thought i'd say hi properly.

Why you picked your username: Well he's my fave off Made In Chelsea. Francis Maximilien Yvan Christophe Boulle. 

Favorite wrestler: Randy Orton.

I suppose you'll find out more as i post.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Hey


----------



## Boulle

ROUSEY said:


> Hey



Hiya Rousey.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Boulle said:


> Hiya Rousey.


How you doing then? :kobe3


----------



## Boulle

ROUSEY said:


> How you doing then? :kobe3


i'm good thanks, how about You?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Yeah, I'm good thanks.

Glad you came, Boulle. :jordan2


----------



## ShereKhan

Greetings one and all!


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro

Just joined a few minutes ago! An entire stickied thread dedicated to lucha libre? This has to be the best forum on the net! Viva!


----------



## Klee

MusculosoBarbaro said:


> Just joined a few minutes ago! An entire stickied thread dedicated to lucha libre? This has to be the best forum on the net! Viva!


Sounds like those few minutes were the best you've ever had, maybe we should call you the 'few minutes man'. It could be your cool new gimmick. 

Seriously though. 

*WELCOME!*

:generico


----------



## Nostalgia

Welcome new members.


----------



## II-Rivers-II

Hi I've had an account for a while and have commented on a few posts but never actually got a chance to say sooo umm yeah... Hi otatosmiley


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro

Cloverleaf said:


> Sounds like those few minutes were the best you've ever had, maybe we should call you the 'few minutes man'. It could be your cool new gimmick.
> 
> Seriously though.
> 
> *WELCOME!*
> 
> :generico


That sounds like a really bad condition... :lol


----------



## Klunderbunker

Yo.

- *Age:* 20
- *Why you picked your username:* Doesn't matter
- *Favorite wrestler(s):* 
Undertaker, The Rock, Booker T, Bruno Sammartino, Tony Atlas, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, Randy Orton, Ultimate Warrior, Mick Foley, and you can throw in Triple H, Kurt Angle, Lesnar, and Cena in there.

*- Favorite wrestling company:* WWE. Also big fan of Indy's. 

*- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?* Ummm... never lived in England, or Australia. Australia however has some hotties, England they play soccer and then later eat tea and crumpets. USA. 

*And anything else you would like to share with the forum.* I like mountain dew


----------



## Old Boy

Hello everyone from Greece.
I used to "troll" around here mostly on the chat(with the nickname Son a ma Gun) a couple of years back but I forgot my password.Now I'm here to participate in conversations and talk with wrestling fans around the world since in my country wrestling is ignored and very underestimated.

Sorry if my English isn't so good.First time writing in a national forum.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Klunderbunker said:


> Yo.
> 
> - *Age:* 20
> - *Why you picked your username:* Doesn't matter
> - *Favorite wrestler(s):*
> Undertaker, The Rock, Booker T, Bruno Sammartino, Tony Atlas, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, Randy Orton, Ultimate Warrior, Mick Foley, and you can throw in Triple H, Kurt Angle, Lesnar, and Cena in there.
> 
> *- Favorite wrestling company:* WWE. Also big fan of Indy's.
> 
> *- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?* Ummm... never lived in England, or Australia. Australia however has some hotties, England they play soccer and then later eat tea and crumpets. USA.
> 
> *And anything else you would like to share with the forum.* I like mountain dew


I also like the Undertaker and Mountain Dew welcome!



Old Boy said:


> Hello everyone from Greece.
> I used to "troll" around here mostly on the chat(with the nickname Son a ma Gun) a couple of years back but I forgot my password.Now I'm here to participate in conversations and talk with wrestling fans around the world since in my country wrestling is ignored and very underestimated.
> 
> Sorry if my English isn't so good.First time writing in a national forum.


A troll never reveals he trolls. Tsk tsk.
Just kidding. Welcome back anyway.


----------



## CMPunkBITW

Hi everyone! New around here. My names Nick & I've watched wrestling for as long as I can remember.

- 18
- Punk is my favorite wrestler
- CM Punk, Brock Lesnar, Chris Jericho, The Shield, Ziggler, Cesaro
- Right now, not too sure
- I haven't been to all 3


----------



## r3tr0gam3r

*- Age* 23, and been watching wrestling on and off for the last 12/13 years.
*- Why you picked your username* It's a name I've been using a lot online. I came up with it as it's a magazine I used to read about classic computer games/consoles.
*- Favorite wrestler(s)* Don't really have one anymore, but when I was younger I was a big Mick Foley fan.
*- Favorite wrestling company* WWE, though TNA is close behind.
*- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?*Well, I live in England and have never been to either America or Australia, so couldn't really give a fair answer.


----------



## Megalax5

Age: 14
Why you picked your username: Dunno. Just sounded cool to me! 
Favorite Wrestler: CM Punk
Favorite Wrestling Company: WWE

Great to be here guys! I had a bad experience over at Spoony's forums as I didn't really get along with anybody there, but I hope I can have fun talking with you guys!


----------



## Mr.Cricket

Megalax5 said:


> Age: 14
> Why you picked your username: Dunno. Just sounded cool to me!
> Favorite Wrestler: CM Punk
> Favorite Wrestling Company: WWE
> 
> Great to be here guys! I had a bad experience over at Spoony's forums as I didn't really get along with anybody there, but I hope I can have fun talking with you guys!


Lol, you must be the youngest member in this forum.


----------



## BULLY

Saw someone in the wwe section the other day who said he was 13


----------



## Megalax5

Mr.Cricket said:


> Lol, you must be the youngest member in this forum.


Ha ha. Yeah, I must be pretty close. I actually think thats part of why I didn't click with anybody over at Spoony's, but its been so far so good here!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE

-Age 18. 
- Why you picked your username: Chris Jericho is my idol. Writer, wrestler, and in a great band. Also due to him living his dreams. Followed him for a long time now, still remains my favorite even over people such as Dwanye, and Stone Cold. Would love to follow in his footsteps. 

- Favorite wrestler(s): Check my profile. I guess my top three currently in WWE? CM Punk, Chris Jericho, and Daniel Bryan. Kane is an honorable mention. Still waiting for Chris Hero to rise up.

- Favorite wrestling company: WWE. It gives something to talk about. It's not that I don't find PWG, Chikara, ROH and the other indies interesting. I love them. But to say I wasn't introduced to wrestling and talk about that the most would be a lie. 

- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? Wouldn't be fair for me to say. I've only lived in America. I love England culture as well. Each place has it's own positives and negatives. Not really overly proud of America, nor am I going to say I hate it. 

That's all. Anyway. Hey everyone. Just saw this was the most relevant wrestling board out there, so I thought I should join up. I already viewed this place many times to read debates, so I figured I'd put my thoughts into them now.


----------



## sXe Savior

*Hi, Guys!*

_Hi, guys! My name's Mert. I'm 17 years old. I'm Turkish.(My English isn't perfectly.) live in Istanbul. I like pro wrestling. My fav promotion is WWE and ROH. My fav wrestler is CM Punk, Edge, Undertaker, Chris Jericho. My fav indy wrestler is Kevin Steen, El Generico, American Wolves, Colt Cabana. And I like Kassius Ohno, too. I hate Triple H (because HHH ise very overrated), Christian, Jeff Hardy, Jeff Jarrett and the best botcher Sin Cara.

I like football and NBA. I'm Fenerbahçe fan(Fenerbahçe is a sport team.), Barcelona fan, Liverpool fan and LA Lakers fan._


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Hi, Guys!*

nvm


----------



## Jesus_Hong

Age:30ish
Why you picked your username: I'm a mark for Family Guy 
Favorite Wrestler: CM Punk
Favorite Wrestling Company: WWE

Now point me in the direction of the hottest females on here so i can start to slime them


----------



## APEX

Jesus_Hong said:


> Age:30ish
> Why you picked your username: I'm a mark for Family Guy
> Favorite Wrestler: CM Punk
> Favorite Wrestling Company: WWE
> 
> *Now point me in the direction of the hottest females on here so i can start to slime them*


----------



## CALΔMITY

Jesus_Hong said:


> Now point me in the direction of the hottest females on here so i can start to slime them


:drake1


----------



## StraightEdge91

Age: 20

Why you picked your username: Represents my life style.

Favorite wrestler(s): CM Punk, Brock Lesnar, Daniel Bryan, Randy Orton

Favorite wrestling company: WWE. 

- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? The land of the free and the home of the... well you know the rest.

And anything else you would like to share with the forum. I hate big brother.


----------



## MizFit™

Age: 31

Why you picked your username: Huge Miz fan, also considered World's Strongest Poster but it wouldn't fit.

Favorite wrestler(s): The Rock, The Miz. CM Punk, Mark Henry, Sting, Austin Aries, Joseph Park

Favorite wrestling company: WWE and TNA (I watch both)

- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? America

And anything else you would like to share with the forum. I love big brother and I MARK OUT FOR MARK HENRY!!


----------



## /v|ETALLICA

- Age: 25
- Why you picked your username: Because I'm drunk
- Favorite wrestler(s): Stone Cold (yesterday) / CM Punk (today)
- Favorite wrestling company: WWF
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?: None because Philippines is the best country only because of Anne Curtis


----------



## Die Borussen

Age- 16
Why you picked your username- Borussia Dortmund are my favourite Football team and it's there nickname in German.
Favorite wrestler(s)- Chris Jericho & The Miz
Favorite wrestling company- WWE
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?- England


----------



## ChrisK

/v|ETALLICA said:


> - Why you picked your username: Because I'm drunk



I like you already :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Metallica have sucked for a long time now.

Welcome, anyway.


----------



## TheShowOffUK

- I am 25 years old
- I liked the username I chose plus I am becoming a big Dolph Ziggler fan
- My favourite wrestlers are CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barret, Daniel Bryan and I have always been a massive fan of Shane McMahon
- Favourite company? Its WWE but I have started watching TNA also which I am impressed with.
- Best country is England because that's where I am from.

I used to post on this forum many moons ago under the name The_Destructor when I was about 14 I think. I used to help write matches for the E-Fed on here when posters such as TheFreakGuy, Stinger, Abyss etc used to be on this forum (not sure if you guys know who they are?)


----------



## APEX

Welcome to the form ShowOffUK! Good choice of wrestlers.


----------



## ChrisK

TheShowOffUK said:


> - I am 25 years old
> - I liked the username I chose plus I am becoming a big Dolph Ziggler fan
> - My favourite wrestlers are CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Wade Barret, Daniel Bryan and I have always been a massive fan of Shane McMahon
> - Favourite company? Its WWE but I have started watching TNA also which I am impressed with.
> - Best country is England because that's where I am from.


You seem cool. Welcome (back)!!


----------



## HEELKris

TheShowOffUK said:


> I used to post on this forum many moons ago under the name The_Destructor when I was about 14 I think. I used to help write matches for the E-Fed on here when posters such as TheFreakGuy, Stinger, Abyss etc used to be on this forum (not sure if you guys know who they are?)


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/1704-the-destructor.html why did you make a new account?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

That account hasn't been touched since 2007.

Not as if he'd forgotten his password to an account he made last week.


----------



## NoyK

Welcome to all the new users (Y)


----------



## TheShowOffUK

Thanks for the pleasantaries guys, much appreciated. 

As for a username change, I was a kid back then plus the username now makes me cringe haha. Also now I have my own thoughts and opinions rather than just accept and follow what was shoved down my throat the time. 

I look forward to debating and hearing your guys opinions throughout the board.


----------



## Nostalgia

Welcome. Good to see more Ziggler fans on here.


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries

Hello everyone,

I realize that I've never introduced myself though I've been here about a month. I'm American, but I just moved back to the U.S. after living/working in Japan over 4 1/2 years. I have a Bachelor's degree in Asian Studies and I'm a writer. I speak Japanese, but I want to start studying Spanish again. I love studying culture, history, science, etc. I love traveling, reading, movies, and I also enjoy playing video games. Out of the countries listed in the OP, I can only say that the country _I want to visit the most_ is England. Japan is the best country I've lived in as far as safety, opportunities, and a few other things. 

I love watching any promotion that's enjoyable, really, though I lean towards different products from time to time. My top favorite male wrestler right now is Austin Aries. The first wrestler I was ever a fan of is Sting (started back in his surfer gimmick days). My top favorite female wrestler is Sara del Rey, but MsChif always comes to mind too. 

The reason why I come to this forum is because it's become a habit since wrestling has become exciting for me again. Also, this forum is more interesting than the one I was previously on, so much so that I never go back to the old one. Oh, and I chose my username because one day he will be mine...tis only a matter of time. 8*D

よろしくお願いします！


----------



## Tony's Biggest Fan

- Age 20
- Why you picked your username I think the Robbie's are comedy gold
- Favorite wrestler(s) Test Y2J Edge Christian Robbie E & T Christian 
- Favorite wrestling company TNA
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? England for 3 reasons they have culture, they don't pick unnecessary wars with countries & they don't suck up to 'Murica

I was born in Greece but unfortunately my parents made the stupid decision to move to Sydney Australia:cussin:

Obviously I speak Greek & English but also I can speak basic Italian & Portuguese 

I like bands such as Oasis & the Stone Roses but I can listen to metal & some old-skool hip hop

Apart from Wrestling I love football I don't mind weather it's the English Premier League or the Serbian 3rd division I'll watch it

Just ask if you wanna know anything else ositivity


----------



## Mr. Giraffe

- Age- 17
- Why you picked your username- Who doesn't love giraffes??
- Favorite wrestler(s)- CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins, Kevin Steen and many more, notice a theme?
- Favorite wrestling- WWE but I've been an ROH fan since the late HDNet days
- Which is the best country out of the following three- America, England, or Australia? I'll say America to be patriotic but I would not mind living in England

I've been a wrestling fan since I can remember but my first real memory of wrestling was watching WrestleMania X-Seven with my half-brother. I'm a big Ring of Honor fan and have been for some time. The first episode I ever watched was when A Double was world champ and Tyler Black was challenging him. Black was wearing this attire that had a Nazi officer shooting himself in the head and I was astounded by that, been a fan ever since. I'm a history buff so it really stood out to me and that is my favorite period of history to study. I'm a big grunge fan and have been learning to play guitar for awhile now.


----------



## Zappers

Hello everyone:

Age - 30ish
Why you picked your username - It's my Uncles favorite name for TV remotes.

Favorite wrestler(s) - In no particular order All time: RVD , Steve Austin , Shawn Michaels , Curt Hennig, Mick Foley , Kurt Angle, Justin Credible. Female Trish Stratus, Beth Phoenix, Velvet Sky, Victoria.

Favorite wrestling company - WWE. Second place was ECW.

Which is the best country out of the following three: America. No disrespect to the other two.


----------



## JustTooSweeeet

Hello, my name is Tricia 
- I'm 23
- I picked my username because I've always had a place for the nwo in my heart since I was a small child
-favorite wrestlers currently: CM, Ryback, Jericho & all time: Kurt Angle, HHH, Kevin Nash, Undertaker
- I only watch WWE and I just got back into it. I had grown up watching WCW, ECW, and WWE and continued to watch WWE for years. Took a 4 year break and now I am back at it.
- Which is the best country out of the following three: I don't feel like I'm qualified to answer this question because I've only ever known America


----------



## jtyrone

^welcome (Y)


----------



## dumuh

Didn't see this thread when I first joined 7 days ago so here goes.

*Age?* 20
*Why you picked your username?* It's Hebrew and the Hebrew language is beautiful
*Favorite wrestlers?* Devitt, Kota Ibushi, Jericho, John Morrison, Ziggler, several others.
*Favorite wrestling company?* NJPW
*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?* That's an awfully WASPy question.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Welcome to the forum, guys. :vince5


----------



## Undercard

Age - 20
Why you picked your username - was once the best parts of most shows.
Favorite wrestler(s) Current CM Punk, Antonio cesaro, Christian. Past Chris Benoit:argh:,the godfather,Edge, The Rock.
Favorite wrestling company - WWE i have watched almost weekly since i was 5.

My memory starts from rumble 2000 and marking out hard for The Rock .


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

^^^ Don't mark too hard for The Rock on here, people may get upset. :lol

Welcome to the forum, yo. (Y)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Well I'm not really new around here anymore but as I haven't introduced myself properly to you (bad, bad me), I'll do it now.

*Age?* 19.
*Why you picked your username?* Because it was free and sounds cool IMO.
*Favorite wrestlers?* Now: Dean Ambrose, Antonio Cesaro, Samuray del Sol, AR Fox & Sami Callihan.
All-time; Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Curt Hennig, Brian Pillman, Chris Benoit, Undertaker and Mick Foley.
*Favorite wrestling company?* WWE. Started following CZW and DG-USA just recently and really liked them both so far. 
*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?* America, and not even close.

*Other:* I'm a huge fan of pro-wrestling (surprise) and MMA. I first started watching wrestling in late 2004, and got into MMA
five years later in 2009 just before UFC 97. Had a break from pro-wrestling that lasted from I think 2009 to 2012. 
Got back into pro-wrestling the day after WrestleMania 28 and got hooked into it again.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

- Age. 26
- Why you picked your username? well, my name is Elizabeth, but I do get called Liz or Lizzy. and its a Beatles song..
- Favorite wrestler(s? Morrison, AJ, Triple H, Cena, Cody Rhodes, ziggler
- Favorite wrestling company? WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? America.

Well, I've been creepin on here for some time, so I finally decided to register. I'll write more at a later date when I'm not half asleep. But ya, please feel free to pm me or whatever. Love making new friends who love wrestling as much as I do :

<3
Liz


----------



## gdfactory

Here is my intro:

Age? 19.
Why you picked your username? It's the name of my production.
Favorite wrestlers? CM Punk, Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Stone Cold, Undertaker, Kurt Angel, The Rock
Favorite wrestling company? WWE
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? I'm Russian lol 

Other: I've become a huge fan of pro-wrestling and recently i've decided to make a wrestling videos (you can check my first ever vid on youtube Nickname: gdfactorywrestling), so i hope this forum will give me some great fans for my upcoming videos.


----------



## The Big Boy

*- Age:* 23
*- Why you picked your username:* a tribute to Sexual Chocolate and Bubba Ray
*- Favorite wrestler(s):*Currently: Mark Henry, Bully Ray, Kevin Steen, Antonio Cesaro, Daniel Bryan
All time: Stan Hansen, Vader, Chris Benoit, Kenta Kobashi, Scott Steiner, Hayabusa
*- Favorite wrestling company:* Currently: TNA
All time: AJPW


----------



## Patrick Bateman

:sandow


----------



## The Big Boy

RevolverSnake said:


> :sandow


Not a Sexual Chocolate fan?


----------



## Riot

The Big Boy said:


> *- Age:* 23
> *- Why you picked your username:* a tribute to Sexual Chocolate and Bubba Ray
> *- Favorite wrestler(s):*Currently: Mark Henry, Bully Ray, Kevin Steen, Antonio Cesaro, Daniel Bryan
> All time: Stan Hansen, Vader, *Chris Benoit*, Kenta Kobashi, Scott Steiner, Hayabusa
> *- Favorite wrestling company:* Currently: TNA
> All time: AJPW


*TheListBro *said it best...



> Who's this Chris Benoit you speak of? you must mean Stevie Richards:vince5


(Y)You're Welcome... to the forum!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Hello everybody,My name is Deadman's Hand,and I have been reading a lot of threads for quite some time now,and I have finally decided to join this forum.I look forward to discussing with other wrestling fans.


----------



## Buttermaker

I've been a member for a long while and some of you may no me, but why not here goes. 

Age - 19

Why did I pick my username - I donno, Undertaker fan and I had just watched the Undertaker/ Mankind tilt from In Your House Takers Revenge, so I thought it would be fitting. 

Favourite Wrestler(s) Scott Hall, Undertaker, Stone Cold, Kane 

Favourite Country of the three - I'm Canadian so it's tough to say. Lets go with England due to there vast selection of pubs 

Favourite Wrestling Company - A fan of both TNA and WWE. Both have there moments but TNA gets the nod lately. Chikara's in there as well.


----------



## arob

Hi
I'm A Rob from Toronto
I wrestle my conscious all day long, and all night long in a rematch.


----------



## Vade Ancelot

Hi

My name is Adam and I'm from Toruń, Poland.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^Nostrovia


----------



## Weed Duck

I'm the Weed Duck


----------



## JLawls91

Been on the forum a while, only just stumbled across this


- Age: 21

- Why you picked your username: Boring, its my name. Should have done something along the lines of Jerry the King as Lawler is my surname, just with an O

- Favorite wrestler(s): The Rock, Kurt Angle, Bret Hart, Undertaker, D'Lo Brown, Mankind, The Dudley Boyz, Shane McMahon (not for his wrestling ability) and Trish Stratus (not for her wrestling ability either)

- Favorite wrestling company: WWF 97-2003, WCW 1997-2003, ECW


----------



## Zoso

Well im the newest member in this great forum......

I picked my name after Rumpelstinskin, for those that dont know he got his dark powers after killing the previous owner of them hense Zoso.....

I have to say Bobby Roode has to be it right now....

I enjoy wrestling as so, i like ALL wrestling WWE, ROH, TNA, ETC......

America all the way, no offence but i do live in Texas lol

I been a Prowrestler before, have worked for AAA/LLL/CMLL and had to pass a contract with WWE when it had an F at the end, i know lots of people working on Both main wrestling companies at the moment, i have trained with the likes of Alberto del Rio, Rey Mysterio, Konan, Shawn Michaels, HHH, Late Eddie Guerrero and Chavo Guerrero, Juventud Guerrera, well you get the poing many mexican wrestlers lol.

Im a very simple guy who enjoys wrestling, both in and out of the math.


----------



## Syntax_Error

Right, better do the whole introduction thing (=

- Age; 25

- Why you picked your username; Syntax is my ring name (should be making my debut next month), and the forum wouldn't allow just Syntax 

- Favorite wrestler(s); All-round favourite is Edge - the dude had it all. I've got a tattoo as tribute to him, he was one of my idols, along with Raven and Mick Foley

- Favorite wrestling company; Whilst I prefer the wrestling in TNA, nothing matches the big-night feeling of WWE.

- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?; England. But I've never been to America, so that may change!


----------



## CoffinFan

Hello there! I'm new here! How is everyone?

In answer to the questions:
Age: 47.

Why username: Partly as I actually like coffins!

Favorite wrestler: The Undertaker. He's magnificent & I also think he's absolutely 
gorgeous! :taker My late mother got me hooked on him all those 
years ago! 

Wrestling company: W.W.F all the way!

Best country: USA. :cheer:cheer


----------



## rks300

Hello there! Found this site a couple weeks back. Got some time now so I thought i'd join. 
Age: 19
Why you picked your username: Initials of my name + plus some random number. 
Favorite Wrestlers; Punk + the other part-timers like Rock, HHH, Brock, Taker, Jericho. Not a huge fan of the full-time guys for the most part. 
Favorite wrestling company: WWE 
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia. America. 

Anything else you'd like to share with the forum : First wrestling memory: Shane/Vince segment before Wrestlemania 17 where Shane told Vince how he owned WCW now. Kind of a crappy time to start watching now that I think about it.
Favorite Sports: Hockey and Basketball.


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_

Wad up, Lurker turned poster.

Age: 20 

Why did i pick my username - I hate generic Babyfaces like Cena, Sheamus, Delrio etc.

Favorite wrestler - Chris Jericho, Dean Ambrose, Austin Aries, Christian

Best Country - USA

Wrestling Company - i like TNA, but i've always watched WWE soooo


----------



## Fru

Oh, hi! I just posted "I don't see anywhere to introduce myself" in a thread then immediately found this thread, damn it Miz! Anyway, the challllllllllenger, weighing in at *muffled* poooooounds: FRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

- Age: 22

- Why you picked your username: It's what my family call me for a nickname.

- Favorite wrestler(s); Punk, Jericho, Rock, Ziggler, Miz, Cena. Those are my standouts, I generally like everyone in the company though(I only watch WWE, sorry!) with very little exceptions. I don't like Swagger, or Sheamus, or Mark Henry (or obvious ones like Khali or Hornswoggle. Yes, I'm Irish and hate the 2 Irish wrestlers, identity crisis!)

- Favorite wrestling company; WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?; America. I've grown up on American pop culture, an English woman broke my heart and Australia is hellish in that the nature there is pure, unfiltered evil. So easy choice!

So hi, nice to meet you! (you, personally)


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Zoso said:


> Well im the newest member in this great forum......
> 
> I picked my name after Rumpelstinskin, for those that dont know he got his dark powers after killing the previous owner of them hense Zoso.....
> 
> I have to say Bobby Roode has to be it right now....
> 
> I enjoy wrestling as so, i like ALL wrestling WWE, ROH, TNA, ETC......
> 
> America all the way, no offence but i do live in Texas lol
> 
> I been a Prowrestler before, have worked for AAA/LLL/CMLL and had to pass a contract with WWE when it had an F at the end, i know lots of people working on Both main wrestling companies at the moment, i have trained with the likes of Alberto del Rio, Rey Mysterio, Konan, Shawn Michaels, HHH, Late Eddie Guerrero and Chavo Guerrero, Juventud Guerrera, well you get the poing many mexican wrestlers lol.
> 
> Im a very simple guy who enjoys wrestling, both in and out of the math.




I am 100% disappointed that your name had nothing to do with Jimmy Page.


----------



## Joshi

Is the "best country" part really necessary?


----------



## StraightEdge420

- 18
- Picked the username because I couldn't come up with anything else that was clever
- If we're talking all time probably Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Eddie Guerrero and Stone Cold. Right now probably Punk and Bryan.
- WWE, but I'm starting to get into NJPW, and I'm really digging it.
- America


----------



## TommyDreamer

Hi! New here, here's my info! 

- Age: 26 
- Why you picked your username: Huge fan on Tommy Dream, and my name is Tommy. Also a HUGE fan of Rob Van Dam but decided to go for Tommy since, you know. 
- Favorite wrestler(s): Tommy Dreamer, Rob Van Dam, Brock Lesnar, Batista, Randy Orton, and Big Show. 
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE/WWF/ECW
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia: America 

Looking forward to this community :talk


----------



## SubZero3:16

Hi! Long time lurker, finally decided to join. Probably was reading this site since Elimination Chamber last year. I can't find any decent person to discuss wrestling with in real life so I decided to join.

Age:28
Username: Favourite Mortal Kombat player and a huge Stone Cold mark (I'm beyond bias, lol)
Favourite wrestler(s): Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Undertaker. Current era: CM Punk, Daniel Bryan,Chris Jericho and The Shield
Favourite Wrestling Company: WWE
Best country: None.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I <3 Mortal Kombat and they named one of them after me, lolololol


Welcome and, if you go in to rants, do NOT take it as seriously as some people here do. Take the piss and walk out with a smile.


----------



## Mr. Giraffe

Welcome! And sweet username. Sub-Zero and Scorpion are my favorite Mortal Kombat characters. Believe in the Shield!!


----------



## SubZero3:16

Mr. Giraffe said:


> Welcome! And sweet username. Sub-Zero and Scorpion are my favorite Mortal Kombat characters. Believe in the Shield!!





Catalanotto said:


> I <3 Mortal Kombat and they named one of them after me, lolololol
> 
> 
> Welcome and, if you go in to rants, do NOT take it as seriously as some people here do. Take the piss and walk out with a smile.



Hey thanks for the warm welcome! Glad you guys like the name, Mortal Kombat is my favourite game from a kid. Cat, I've read rants, all I can say is :lmao


----------



## biaancaaa

I found this site about a month ago but I've only decided to register today, but anyways
- Age: 16
- Why you picked your username: It's my name but just with lots of a's haha
- Favorite wrestler(s): Edge, Jericho, Lita, Dean Ambrose, CM Punk. 
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? England, because I used to live there and I've never been to America or Australia haha.


----------



## ItBeJoshYo

Been a lurker for a while, thought I'd finally join so here we go:

- Age: 22

- Why you picked your username: ItBeJoshYo is the username I use for nearly everything from game sites to forums to my username for work, so may as well use it for this as well.

- Favorite wrestler(s): Of all time, its got to Foley or Taker most likely, though you can't beat abit of Stone Cold. Currently though its got to be Punk for his mic work, Bryan in ring and Ziggy for his awesome selling.

- Favorite wrestling company: I only really watch WWE, though catch abit of TNA every now and then, if I'm bored and it happens to be on.

- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia: If by England you mean the UK, then the UK, if you just mean England then boooo, WWWWAAAALLLEESS WWWWWAAAALLEESSS, and I'll go with Aus, as although I've been to America it was years ago so can't really remember it, and I have relatives in Aus and they love it there.

Random other things about me: I work in a city centre bar in Cardiff, making cocktails, its good fun and a pretty awesome job really although the hours can be quite unsociable. Quite big into my football(soccer) and support Spurs and Cardiff City, also love my rugby and support Cardiff Blues. Obviously support both Wales football and rugby teams.

That's all for now, its good to be here.


----------



## kendoo

welcome


----------



## El Capitano

Been lurking for the last few months thought I'd sign up:

- Age: 22

- Why you picked your username: Random choice

- Favorite wrestler(s): Of all time its either Kane or Stone Cold. Right now Ziggler and Punk. They got me back into wrestling.

- Favorite wrestling company: Only ever watched WWE but been meaning to watch TNA and such.

- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia: UK, Wales.

Random other things about me: Currently looking for work so go too much free time.


----------



## Pratchett

I showed up here a few months ago, but never really thought to introduce myself properly.

Age: 41

Why username?: Been a member of a couple other forums, and had lame variations of my name on those. Decided to go with something different, so made mention of my favorite college team, the Cincinnati Bearcats.

Fav Wrestler(s): All time - Undertaker. Currently - CM Punk. As of this time I am sort of conflicted about Wrestlemania 29...

Fav Company: WWE. I try to watch TNA from time to time, but it keeps reminding me of WCW as it was dying at the end of the Monday Night Wars. Too painful to watch.

Best Country: Nothing against the UK, but I gotta give the nod to my country of origin America. I am not enough of a hard-ass to live in Australia, where nearly every creature on land or in the water will kill you.

Random: I probably read too much. I definitely do not go fishing enough. I see humor in almost everything, even the things most people might find innappropriate to laugh at. I would rather be a mark who enjoys what he watches instead of being a smark who bitches about everything and hates all he sees. Been married for over 17 years, and have a son. Oh, and I tend to take a while to make posts, since I have to think about what I write and proofread it for mistakes before posting it. I'm no English major, just a guy with Asperger's who can't stand bad grammer and punctuation. I can tolerate it from others, just not myself.

Hi. My name is Eric.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


I like bears.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

I love wrestling so I'm here :flip - but seriously

- 26

- Got my Username from Misawa's Emerald Flowsion move - but unfortunately the name's already registered so I picked this one. Sounds like the name of a song from a mid-90's MC

- Too many to list, as a kid I was a huge Sting & Stone Cold mark, but as I've gotten older & have become a fan of all styles/promotions it's hard to pick a handful. I'd say my current WWE favorites are Punk, Ambrose & Sandow & my TNA guys are Roode, Bully & Kaz/Daniels. Also a huge Minoru Suzuki & Great Muta fan, love 90's AJPW etc. Basically everything, lmao

- At this moment, NJPW. It gives me everything I truly love about wrestling. TNA has kept me interested & I enjoy a lot of what they do. WWE is hit & miss, I've come to think of it like a variety show. Some good, Some bad.

- I live in America, but honestly I'm not much of a patriot. :hmm:

Seems like a fun board though, look forward to having some decent discussion & a few good laughs.


----------



## ChrisK

Hello all  any big Retro gamers?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

ChrisK said:


> Hello all  any big Retro gamers?


I'll happily admit I'm one of the biggest old school game junkies there is. I still enjoy newer titles, but I prefer the stuff of the past. Maybe it's nostalgia, eh whatever. Still like the oldies better.


----------



## ChrisK

What consoles specifically? I'm a huge SNES nut


----------



## Brock

ChrisK said:


> What consoles specifically? I'm a huge SNES nut


Boooo , i was always a Mega Drive man.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

ChrisK said:


> What consoles specifically? I'm a huge SNES nut


Yeah I love the SNES, especially as far as RPGs go & the side scrolling beat em ups. 

Turtles in time FTW :gun:

And it's been a long time but I really wanna run through the Donkey Kong Country games, FF4 & Terranigma. The music in DKC1 & 2 :mark:


----------



## imortall38

new hope too have lots of fun.


----------



## no no no it's...

Finally decided to join after being a lurker for some time now...

- Age: 20
- Why you picked your username: FANNNNN DANNNN GOOOO
- Favorite wrestler(s): All-time: Stone Cold Steve Austin Current: CM Punk
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? 'Merica


----------



## The Dazzler

Welcome guys


----------



## #deathwish

- *Age:*
Nineteen, twenty in just over a month.

- *Why you picked your username:*
'tis my age-old typeface.

- *Favorite wrestler(s):*
Mick Foley, CM Punk, Randy Savage, Kevin Steen, Chris Jericho, Dolph Ziggler, Christopher Daniels, D-Bry, UltraMantis Black, Christian York.

- *Favorite wrestling company:*
Unsure. Split between ROH, WWE and OVW.

- *Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?*
Australialand.

*Anything else you would like to share:* Hi.


----------



## Floki

Wassup. I'm Floki and I make boats. I like homemade eyeliner that I usually just smear all over my face.

- 19
- Character in the show Vikings.
- Masada, Callihan, Sheamus
- DGUSA, CZW
- Scandinavia


----------



## the_crippler

I feel like a new user cos i've not been on here in a couple of years. I recognise some old names and i'm pleased some others are gone. Anyways.............................hello again


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi




----------



## the_crippler

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


>



Cheers. Repped for NI's finest


----------



## ChrisK

I feel like we need more questions for the newbies.

The intro doesn't really tell you much about them :/


----------



## 76davebar

Sup everyone, I got sick of the wwe section on the last forum i was a member of, hoping for better here.


----------



## APEX

76davebar said:


> Sup everyone, I got sick of the wwe section on the last forum i was a member of, hoping for better here.


Welcome mate.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Hello everyone, I'm not that new, but I figured I should post here anyway.


----------



## Ramsay Snow

Hi.

Age: 20
Why you picked your username: The name fit's me well. 
Favorite wrestler: CM Punk right now and Triple H for all time.
Favorite wrestling company: I only watch the WWE.
Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? That's a odd question. I think I prefer England since it is in europe.


----------



## SonoShion

Welcome.


----------



## Meki

Ramsay Snow said:


> Hi.
> 
> Age: 20
> Why you picked your username: The name fit's me well.
> Favorite wrestler: CM Punk right now and Triple H for all time.
> Favorite wrestling company: I only watch the WWE.
> Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? That's a odd question. I think I prefer England since it is in europe.


What country are you from?


----------



## Ramsay Snow

I'm swiss. You could say Cesaro is my people's champion.


----------



## Meki

Ramsay Snow said:


> I'm swiss. You could say Cesaro is my people's champion.


Goddamnit. 

WHY ISN'T ANYONE BELGIAN!?

Our countries both have great chocolates though 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ramsay Snow

Well, your country is pretty small you have to admit. ;D


----------



## Meki

Ramsay Snow said:


> Well, your country is pretty small you have to admit. ;D


Country of origin is even smaller, so I'll have to settle with it.


----------



## Ramsay Snow

Pope State?


----------



## Meki

Ramsay Snow said:


> Pope State?


Chechnya :side:

Don't judge me.


----------



## Ramsay Snow

Why should I judge you? Nothing wrong with being from there.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Ramsay Snow said:


> Well, your country is pretty small you have to admit. ;D












Ouch, take that Belgium, I bet Belgium`s bridges aren't even rigged with explosives, amirite?


----------



## Meki

jerichosjacket said:


> Ouch, take that Belgium, I bet Belgium`s bridges aren't even rigged with explosives, amirite?


Clever.


----------



## Chip Kelly

THE TEACHER said:


> Clever.


Switzerland is a fascinating , underrated country. Contrary to popular belief their not the weak , chocolate loving country most assume them to be. Their very heavily armed and the whole entire country is basically rigged with explosives. I jump at the opportunity to join any Swiss based discussion.


----------



## Meki

jerichosjacket said:


> Switzerland is a fascinating , underrated country. Contrary to popular belief their not the weak , chocolate loving country most assume them to be. Their very heavily armed and the whole entire country is basically rigged with explosives. I jump at the opportunity to join any Swiss based discussion.


Okay good for the Swiss


----------



## Chip Kelly

THE TEACHER said:


> Okay good for the Swiss


Agreed


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome, new victims.


I mean....


Ah, fuck it.


----------



## Ramsay Snow

Why victims?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It was a joke.


----------



## Ramsay Snow

iper


----------



## NoyK

*Welcome, jobbers.

Ah, feels good to call other users jobbers as a 2 year vet :kobe3*


----------



## Ramsay Snow

lol why jobber?


----------



## NoyK

*It's a long story, don't bother.*


----------



## Lm2

lol at the word jobber. like it matters how long you have been on this site for.


----------



## BULLY

legendmaker2 said:


> lol at the word jobber. like it matters how long you have been on this site for.


Yeah true. You're still a jobber and you've been here since 2008 :bron2


----------



## Lady Eastwood

:lmao


SO who's alt was the 'new' guy?


----------



## Lm2

BULLY said:


> Yeah true. You're still a jobber and you've been here since 2008 :bron2


lol says the kid who prob is the biggest tool on this site. edit your posts again try hard dipshit.


----------



## Meki

Catalanotto said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> SO who's alt was the 'new' guy?


RevolverSnake

Sent from my GT-S7500 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Felipe Yoshio

Hello guys, my name is Felipe Yoshio (reason of my nick), see my profile and calculate my age if you want to, I hope the Deadman's history becomes the best ever, my favorite company is actually WWE (Yeah, I don't have much patience to watch TNA), but one company I'd like to see more about it is the Brazilian Wrestling Federation (or BWF), as the best of the country, it has some potential. Actually, in terms of BW, I prefer the Australian one, and I don't remember many bad wrestlers in England, but I know much more in US. I still have to think about my favorite one.

Well, that's it. I hope there's not much trouble when I'm around, even from myself.


----------



## Roux

Hello.

I'm Roux, I was suggested to join by a friend, and as I'm always reading the forum for news I thought I would join.

*Age:* if I must...27

*Why you picked your username:* It's been my online moniker for years now. Always thought it sounded sexy, even though technically it's a base for a majority of sauces.

*Favorite wrestler(s):* AJ Styles, Austin Aries, Bobby Roode, Sting, the Undertaker, Alex Shelley, Rockstar Spud, and Nathan Cruz. 

*Favorite wrestling company:* TNA & Progress

*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?:* as an East Londoner, I'd have to say England.


----------



## MOX

Roux, welcome to the place of wrestling saying of that and this and other polite this and that.

We are not Serbian bad criminal franchise and do not be afraid of credit card detail giving for we are trusting two-legged types.


----------



## Roux

Oh good, because those four legged type are completely untrustworthy. one of 'em stole my breakfast this morning.


----------



## MOX

You can count my legs if you want.


----------



## Roux

Counting???...I never signed up for any counting!!!


----------



## MOX

Well _The Counting Championships_ begin next week and sign-ups close tonight, so get in quick.

First round is Seven Sausages. You have to count them all to progress. I'm not confident of my chances tbh.


----------



## Lilou

I'm awful at introductions, but I shall try.

- Age

I'm 21.

- Why you picked your username

It's a combination of the good parts of my first and middle name.

- Favorite wrestler(s)

My all time favourite is William Regal, but other favourites include Torrie Wilson, Dolph Ziggler, Noam Dar, Jimmy Havoc, Marty Jones, Natalya, Alberto Del Rio, Rhia O'Reilly and Klondyke Kate.

- Favorite wrestling company

At the moment I'd say Progress Wrestling in London, but WWE will always have a special place in my heart.

- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? 

As someone who lives in England, I should say England, however, the fact that it rains often irritates me. Australia has a lot of cool animals, and America has a nice national anthem and a lot of good television... I'll stick with England for now (while obviously carrying an umbrella just in case) but they're all very cool.


----------



## The One And Only D

- I don't share personal info like that on the internet.
- I often used "dylanderch", but that seemed boring to use al the time so I came up with this.
- Check my profile
- WWE (Also on my profile, but this was a short answer so, yeah, less searching.
- Australia. England are too posh and America, um, how to say without being racist xD.


----------



## Roux

Lilou said:


> I
> 
> 
> - Favorite wrestling company
> 
> At the moment I'd say Progress Wrestling in London, but WWE will always have a special place in my heart..


Hey. And welcome.

Progress fan here also, gonna be going to the next show.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lilou

Roux said:


> Hey. And welcome.
> 
> Progress fan here also, gonna be going to the next show.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thank you! 

Glad to meet another Progress fan.


----------



## bbremand2000

Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> - Age
> - Why you picked your username
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> - Favorite wrestling company
> - Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


um.....
Couldn't come up with anything else.

Too many to list.

WWF

Canada?

I like stuff and things.


----------



## Daveybird

Age: Born in 1991 (21 as of now)
Favorite Wrestlers: Wade Barrett, The Miz, John Cena, CM Punk, Kofi Kingston
Favorite Wrestling Fed: WWE
Favorite Country: USA
Why did you pick your username: Because I like birds and my name is David.

Hey y'all. Nice to meet you. Anyways, I have a unique talent. I make paper pro wrestling playsets, complete with crowds, Titantrons, rings, foreign objects, etc. What board do you think I can share photos and designs for these in?


----------



## ChocBM

Hey guys! I used to be a member on Gamingring which was a wrestling game coverage website. Decided to return to forum posting, and that place is literally dead. So I googled wrestling forum and here I am. I'm more or less here to talk about anything.

- Age
23 and counting

- Why you picked your username
For some strange reason, my nick name was Chocolate Booty Man.

- Favorite wrestler(s)
Ric Flair, but in terms of current wrasslers it's Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler

- Favorite wrestling company
I'll always have a soft spot for the WWE

- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? 
England, ptsch obviously.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welcome, I was Glamazon over there lolololololol


----------



## ChocBM

Catalanotto said:


> Welcome, I was Glamazon over there lolololololol


Oh hey! I remember you. How's it going? Anyother ex-GR-ers around? I would PM you, but I'm not allowed.  25 post minimum.


----------



## MOX

The One And Only D said:


> - Australia. *England are too posh* and America, um, how to say without being racist xD.


:lmao


----------



## JayBird3993

Hello!

jaybird3993 is just an old nickname I use to go by playing basketball. Favorite wrestler is the Rock but ECW is my favorite company. And MURICA!


----------



## Bushmaster

JayBird3993 said:


> Hello!
> 
> jaybird3993 is just an old nickname I use to go by playing basketball. Favorite wrestler is the Rock but ECW is my favorite company. And MURICA!


Favorite wrestler is the Rock? And fave company is ECW? Uh oh seems like an Attitude Era guy. Lol

Welcome to the site  its awesome well 90% of the time.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

Hello I am Ryan I am new to the forum but have been a long time wrestling fan. I am currently 23 years old. And my user name is tigermaskfan23 because I kind of suck at making really good user names thought I just thought it was good since I think Tiger Mask is a really good wrestler. Hard to say who my fav. wrestlers is I mean nowadays I have branched out the kind of wrestling I watch so its hard to choose. But I will say some I do like are Tiger Mask all of them since there have been like 5 or something, Undertaker, Hiroshi Tanahashi, AJ Styles, Sting and more because I like alot. And fav. wrestling organization is a toughy since I have discovered so many like NJPW, Perros del mal, Lucha Libre AAA. I mean those are new and different to me and are slowly making me like them more then WWE with how that is nowadays. I also do like TNA as well but hard to choose a fave. Sorry for a bit of rambling in my first post.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

tigermaskfan23 said:


> Hello I am Ryan I am new to the forum but have been a long time wrestling fan. I am currently 23 years old. And my user name is tigermaskfan23 because I kind of suck at making really good user names thought I just thought it was good since I think Tiger Mask is a really good wrestler. Hard to say who my fav. wrestlers is I mean nowadays I have branched out the kind of wrestling I watch so its hard to choose. But I will say some I do like are Tiger Mask all of them since there have been like 5 or something, Undertaker, Hiroshi Tanahashi, AJ Styles, Sting and more because I like alot. And fav. wrestling organization is a toughy since I have discovered so many like NJPW, Perros del mal, Lucha Libre AAA. I mean those are new and different to me and are slowly making me like them more then WWE with how that is nowadays. I also do like TNA as well but hard to choose a fave. Sorry for a bit of rambling in my first post.


Tiger Mask is awesome, well the first 2 incarnations were ... after that it's gotten kinda bleh. Check out the Other Wrestling section, the posters their are ace & usually post with knowledge, especially the Japanese wrestling sections. The WWE section is horrible, avoid it at all costs. :lol


----------



## iKyriaki

Hi everyone, I'm Demetri. I'm 19 years old and I've been a wrestling fan mostly my entire life, although I surely haven't watched it that long. The name Kyriaki comes from a game called Trauma Center: Under the Knife, and I thought it was pretty cool so I just stuck with it. The "i" came from apple products because I needed to make the name look cooler (at least to me (I don't own any apple products ironically)). My favorite wrestler... would have to be Shawn Michaels, but I really cannot choose just one. Favorite wrestling company is WWE although I've been trying to get into indie companies and international companies. Annnd all three countries are pretty cool. I'm just partial to Australia. Huge ass insects. Don't like em.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

Emerald Flow said:


> Tiger Mask is awesome, well the first 2 incarnations were ... after that it's gotten kinda bleh. Check out the Other Wrestling section, the posters their are ace & usually post with knowledge, especially the Japanese wrestling sections. The WWE section is horrible, avoid it at all costs. :lol



Thanks I should also mention I think masked wrestlers in japan are interesting like Jushin Thunder Liger and more. Just a bit of knowing more about me. I also recently saw a video of Kaguya wrestling which I think its kind of interesting to see a female masked wrestler even though she didnt start out that way.


----------



## Serving Justice

Hello, guys. Andy here, 18. Hope to enjoy my time here and be active.


----------



## Chip Kelly

I just realized i never properly introduced myself. Which was rude of me and i`d like to rectify this situation.


Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> - Age *That seems a little personal, but in the spirit of good will i will offer up that i am older than 25 but younger than 29*
> 
> - Why you picked your username *At the time i thought it was clever but now the lack of capital letters , spaces and apostrophes bothers me.*
> 
> - Favorite wrestler(s) *Jericho is probably my favorite, but since joining this forum my eyes have been opened to the gloriousness that is shark boy and he may have eclipsed Jericho.*
> 
> - Favorite wrestling company *WWE*
> 
> - Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? *Easily America for me. Everyone hates them but they just keep on keepin` on and i respect that.*
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.*Thank you*


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Age:19

Why you picked your username: I'm not very creative

Favorite wrestler(s): To many to post

Favorite wrestling company: WWE

Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?: I'm going to have to go with America


----------



## Lady Eastwood

If you have big balls, come hang with us in rants.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

Catalanotto said:


> If you have big balls, come hang with us in rants.


I go there sometimes, but man, I don't want to get on your, or anyone else's, bad side.

I wouldn't want someone making up a story about me.


----------



## Chip Kelly

Make_The_Grade said:


> I go there sometimes, but man, I don't want to get on your, or anyone else's, bad side.
> 
> I wouldn't want someone making up a story about me.


As long as you`re not a complete attention craving moron (my interactions with you in the games section suggests you are not) than you should be fine.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Make_The_Grade said:


> I go there sometimes, but man, I don't want to get on your, or anyone else's, bad side.
> 
> I wouldn't want someone making up a story about me.


It's all for fun, but, still funny when people take it seriously and have a meltdown.

As long as you're naked, we wont be having any problems.


----------



## Bob-Carcass

ChrisK said:


> I feel like we need more questions for the newbies.
> 
> The intro doesn't really tell you much about them :/


I second this.


----------



## Pratchett

Catalanotto said:


> It's all for fun, but, still funny when people take it seriously and have a meltdown.
> 
> *As long as you're naked, we wont be having any problems*.


That's not completely true. I post in my boxers from time to time, and nobody ever bothers me... :side:


----------



## The Anti Diva

*Age*
Old enought to know better, young enough not to care.

*Why you picked your username*
Its something my da used to say to me when I was younger, "you would be such and anti diva"

*Favorite wrestler(s)*
HBK, Edge, The Hardy Boys, Lita, Sheamus, CM Punk, The Rock,....... too many to mention

*Favorite wrestling company*
WWE

*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? *
Neither its Northern Ireland


----------



## SonoShion

welcome babe.


----------



## Roux

Hi, and welcome.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME

Hey guys, been here for a while but I thought this would be a good time to introduce myself as I've been more active lately.

This place seems pretty cool so far. 

Age: 19
Why this name: It's the title of one of my favourite episodes of LOST
Favourite wrestlers: CM Punk, Seth Rollins, Emma, Dean Ambrose, Fandango
Favourite company: I watch a bit of everything but WWE is the only company I follow attentively.
Best country out of those three: Well I don't know, never been to any of them but America I guess since they produce most of the stuff I watch.


----------



## Punkamaniac

Been here a few months but I've only seen this thread now.

*Age*
That's completely irrelevant. You're welcome. 

*Why you picked your username*
It's a piss take on people being a Hulkamaniac but I like CM Punk so that makes me a Punkamaniac.

*Favourite wrestler(s)*
CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Wade Barrett, AJ, Damien Sandow.

*Favourite wrestling company*
WWE

*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? *
It's definitely not America, England or Australia...it's Northern Ireland.


----------



## Jactis Cack

Wow just found out about this thread.

*Age*
19

*Why did you pick your username*
Inspired by youtubers Sandy Ravage and Fick Moley

*Favourite wrestler(s)*
Wade Barrett, CM Punk, Y2J, Mick Foley, Lita, Daniel Bryan and so much more

*Favourite Wrestling company*
WWE

*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?*
Australia


----------



## charlesxo

He guys I'm new

*Age*
18

*Why did you pick your username*
Googled funny names...

*Favourite wrestler(s)*
A lot

*Favourite wrestling company*
WWE

*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?*
Straya


----------



## Lady Eastwood

YOUR NAME IS MY CLITORIS LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## z7 Trevor 7z

*-Age*

16

*- Why you picked your username*

Just my first name with some filler.

*- Favorite wrestler(s)*

Edge, Christian, Sami Callihan, and Dean Ambrose.

*- Favorite wrestling company*

P Dubya G

*- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?*

USA USA USA
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, if you guys remember the rumor about Joey Splashwater I started that .


----------



## charlesxo

Catalanotto said:


> YOUR NAME IS MY CLITORIS LOLOLOLOLOLOL


I'm quite sure my name is indeed Mike Litoris.


----------



## z7 Trevor 7z

Mike Litoris said:


> I'm quite sure my name is indeed Mike Litoris.


What's your beef with Bo Dallas. Bo Dallas is GOD


----------



## Stipe Tapped

Age: 21
Reason I picked my username: My nickname is Jaffa and I tend to display heel-like character traits in my life!
Favourite wrestler: The Undertaker
Favourite promotion: WWE
Best country: I've only been in England and Australia so I can't choose.


----------



## ShadowLoom

*- Age*
17

*- Why you picked your username*
Came up with this since I was 9-10 and stuck with it
*
- Favorite wrestler(s)*
*TNA:* AJ Styles
*WWE:* Christian

*- Favorite wrestling company*
TNA, got into wrestling due to TNA and have never let go of it

*- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? *
Only been in England


----------



## mcpon14

Age - 30
Name - was in the U.S. navy
Favorite wrestler - CM Punk
Favorite company - WWE
Best country - only been to the United States


----------



## JOPACHKA

Sorry, but can i change my nickname? And where?


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh

Age-23
Name- Art Donovan KOTR
Favorite Wrestler: Stone Cold Steve Austin
Favorite Company: WWF
Best Country: United States of America


----------



## Lady Eastwood

JOPACHKA said:


> Sorry, but can i change my nickname? And where?


You have to buy a premium membership. It's only $10. Once you do, you can request a name change, but you must keep the name change for 3 months before being allowed to change it again.


----------



## Skylar19

*Age*
19

*Why you picked your username*
My nickname + my favorite number.

*Favorite wrestler(s)*
Chris Jericho, Austin Aries & Stone Cold Steve Austin are my top 3

*Favorite wrestling company*
WWE

*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? *

America.

Hi everyone


----------



## charlesxo

Young Jew said:


> you guys can just call me young. im here to show the world.


You're already one of my favourites :lol


----------



## Gretchen

DAMAGE ME RODGERS said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> - Age
> - Why you picked your username
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> - Favorite wrestling company
> - Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


OK. I'm relatively new.

I picked my username because I want Cody Rhodes to become WHC.
My favorite current wrestlers are Cody Rhodes, CM Punk, Y2J, Daniel Bryan, and Damien Sandow.
My favorite wrestling company is WWE.
The other country comparison question is pointless.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR

Hey, nice to meet you all.

Age-23
Fav wrestlers- Brock Lesnar, The Rock, Stone Cold.
Current- CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler.
Company- WWE


----------



## Boba Fett

Ok I'm somewhat new.

I'm 25
Favorite wrestlers - Brock Lesnar,Undertaker,Kane,Daniel Bryan,CM Punk,Dolph Ziggler,Y2J,Damien Sandow,Fandango.
Company-WWE


----------



## Bushmaster

Welcome Fett, great name and great list of favorite wrestlers. You'll fit in perfectly.


----------



## Boba Fett

SoupBro said:


> Welcome Fett, great name and great list of favorite wrestlers. You'll fit in perfectly.


Thanks for the welcome SoupBro.


----------



## SonoShion

Welcome brah. 1 more Lesnar mark (Y)


----------



## WBL Studios

The name is WBL, and the body was dead when I got there.

Obsessed with anime and obsessed with wrestling. The two don't always fit together, and the fans of one tend to loathe fans of the other. But when you hit that Venn Diagram sweet spot between the two, you'll find a fanfic-writing, fantasy-booking, ECW-loving fan of the old-school who lives in the kind of backwater hick town that's been featured in the recent Bray Wyatt promos. I've been around the internet for a good decade or so, and can honestly say that this will probably be my final wrestling forum.

I can only get online a couple times a week, so I hope I don't drown in a flood of posts.

So who here is into the old school? Who here wants to know if Tenchi ever hooks up with Ryoko? If someone is gonna call 911 to chokeslam the crap out of the McMahons? If Hulk Hogan will ever stop hogging the spotlight? If Sailor Uranus and Neptune are gonna move to Washington DC so they can finally get married?

I'll be mowing the grass at the Wyatt Compound if anyone needs me.


----------



## Punkhead

WBL Studios said:


> The name is WBL, and the body was dead when I got there.
> 
> Obsessed with anime and obsessed with wrestling. The two don't always fit together, and the fans of one tend to loathe fans of the other. But when you hit that Venn Diagram sweet spot between the two, you'll find a fanfic-writing, fantasy-booking, ECW-loving fan of the old-school who lives in the kind of backwater hick town that's been featured in the recent Bray Wyatt promos. I've been around the internet for a good decade or so, and can honestly say that this will probably be my final wrestling forum.
> 
> I can only get online a couple times a week, so I hope I don't drown in a flood of posts.
> 
> So who here is into the old school? Who here wants to know if Tenchi ever hooks up with Ryoko? If someone is gonna call 911 to chokeslam the crap out of the McMahons? If Hulk Hogan will ever stop hogging the spotlight? If Sailor Uranus and Neptune are gonna move to Washington DC so they can finally get married?
> 
> I'll be mowing the grass at the Wyatt Compound if anyone needs me.


Probably the best introduction I've ever seen. Welcome!


----------



## CMmark

What's up people! My name is CMmark because simply, I am a huge CM Punk mark, loved his style and mic work ever since his ROH and TNA days, especially his and Raven's feud in ROH (EPIC!). My favorite wrestlers of all time have to be Kevin Nash (more so Diesel than his WCW stuff), Raven, and Randy Savage. Right now, my favorites are CM Punk, Ziggler, Daniel Bryan, Kevin Steen, Sami Zayn (El Generico), Austin Aries and Magnus. I like WWE but I've really been into TNA lately, it has so much potential to be the anti PG era. And lastly, of course 'Merica is #1!
Anyways, look forward to jumping in soon!


----------



## Champagne Charlie

- Age *16*
- Why you picked your username *Drake is my favourite artist and it's one of his nicknames*
- Favorite wrestler(s) *Robbie E*
- Favorite wrestling company *TNA*
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? *England*

Hello everyone.


----------



## PerfectPlay

*Hello Wrestling Forum*

Hello! My name is Uygar.I'm from Turkey.I'm 15 years-old. I know English quite good.


----------



## cmcabana

* Age*: 28

*Why you picked your username*: Well I am not very creative but I am a CM Punk fan and I literally just got done listening to Colt Cabanas podcast plus I know they are both good friends and have a history together so I figure why not join the two names.

*Favorite wrestler(s)*Cm Punk, Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, The Shield, Damien Sandow. Also Hulk Hogan, Ric Flair, HHH, Sting, and Mic Foley.

*Favorite wrestling company*Right now WWE, but I am currently just getting into the Indy wrestling scene so I have been watching ROH, PWG, plus my hometown promotion Metro Pro Wrestling. 

*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?*Well I have only been to one of these country's so America.


----------



## XXAngeliqueXXX

Age:20
- Why you picked your username: I LOVE THE NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- Favorite wrestler(s)Kane, Undertaker, Hardy Boyz, Dudley Boyz, Edge, Christian, Eddie Guerro, a lot more.
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE and Shimmer.
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? America.

I love wrestling and Metal music.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

XXAngeliqueXXX said:


> Age:20
> - Why you picked your username: I LOVE THE NAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> - Favorite wrestler(s)Kane, Undertaker, Hardy Boyz, Dudley Boyz, Edge, Christian, Eddie Guerro, a lot more.
> - Favorite wrestling company: WWE and Shimmer.
> - Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? America.
> 
> I love *wrestling and Metal* music.


That's what I'm talking about, welcome.


----------



## bobbybeats

- Age: 56
- Why you picked your username: I'm a drummer
- Favorite wrestler(s) Roddy Piper, Dump Matsumoto
- Favorite wrestling company the old WWF
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? America

I used to be a HUGE wrestling fan -- had one of the largest VHS collections in the USA of WWF, MidSouth, NWA, UWF, Japan, etc., but sold most of them to another collector years ago. Now, I'm just a casual fan. Don't watch every week though.

So, hello everyone!


----------



## TriPixZ

- Age: 19
- Why you picked your username: Dont really know why, I just like it
- Favorite wrestler(s): Undertaker, Edge, Randy Orton
- Favorite wrestling company: WWF/WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? 
Havent been in any of them so I dont know


----------



## manning2379

- Age-34
- Why you picked your username-bc I use it for everything, I'm kinda old and forgetful
- Favorite wrestler(s)-Flair, Windham, HBK, Benoit, Hall, Kid, Anderson (Arn, although I do like Ken/Mr.), Blanchard
- Favorite wrestling company-NWA/WCW


And anything else you would like to share with the forum. 

I've been watching wrestling longer than I'd assume a lot of you have been alive. I've done some promo/marketing work for several smaller indies just because I enjoy being around it. I have opinions that differ from the majority of the IWC and I have no problem explaining them in a tasteful and tactful manner. I'm also a published author, but will never ever be on the line with the grammar police.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

manning2379 said:


> - Age-34
> - Why you picked your username-bc I use it for everything, I'm kinda old and forgetful
> - Favorite wrestler(s)-Flair, Windham, HBK, Benoit, Hall, Kid, Anderson (Arn, although I do like Ken/Mr.), Blanchard
> - Favorite wrestling company-NWA/WCW
> 
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> I've been watching wrestling longer than I'd assume a lot of you have been alive. I've done some promo/marketing work for several smaller indies just because I enjoy being around it. I have opinions that differ from the majority of the IWC and I have no problem explaining them in a tasteful and tactful manner. I'm also a published author, but will never ever be on the line with the grammar police.


Arn Anderson fan, awesome. Check out the Classic Wrestling section, I was born in 86 so I always enjoy reading people's opinions on things that were before my time & their perspective on the modern promotions.


----------



## BeardedGenius

Age - 17
Username - I am a fan of beards/geniuses and fully intend to grow a beard and become a genius
Favorite Wrestler(s) - HBK, Eddie, Ziggler, Bryan and Punk
Favorite Wrestling Company - WWF/WWE
Best Country - America

Anything Else?
I started watching wrestling from a young age and immediately fell in love with Shawn Michaels. Lost interest in the product for a few years but I have started watching Raw/Smackdown again regularly in recent weeks and I think my love for wrestling is rekindling.


----------



## XyK22

- Age - I am 20 (I feel like an old bastard though)
- Why you picked your username - I honestly don't know.
- Favorite wrestler(s) - Cm Punk, Aj Styles, Aries & Shelton Benjamin.
- Favorite wrestling company - Tough one, i'll say TNA but I like how the E is doing at the minute, who am I kidding I'm happy because Sandow is getting a push.
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? - Hmm difficult! Aussie. (That was sarcasm B.t.w!

Joined the forum after reading it for a while, joined for a laugh i'm not too serious so don't take too much offense if I say anything about you! lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Welcome lids and liddettes.


----------



## Pratchett




----------



## charlesxo

"I put the D in Australia" :clap


----------



## Laserblast

*Age:* 20
*Favorite wrestler(s):* Kane, Razor Ramon, Vampiro
*Favorite wrestling company:* I watch WWE the most, but I don't like picking favorites.
*Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?* As a literary scholar, I have to pay my respects to the home of one of my favorite English writers: William Shakespeare.
*And anything else you would like to share with the forum:*
Recently, after a day of playing DnD with some friends, I suggested that we watch WWE Money in the Bank. It just happened to be Sunday and I really wanted to watch it. The guys mostly took it as a joke but agreed to watch. I anticipated it to be a solid 3 hours of mockery and groaning, but by the end of the first ladder match, they were impressed and wanted more. It was very satisfying to finally hear another person say rational things like: "Yeah, I know it's scripted, but those bumps are insane." or just plain satisfying things like: "This is awesome!"

While in this day and age in the WWE, it's hard to expect most matches to legitimately elicit these kind of responses, I was glad to see that they also got into the the characters - perhaps even more than the ring work itself. They knew who exactly who John Cena was and had his M.O. down pat, knowing that he was going to win and hated every moment of it. Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan and Mark Henry were hugely over and everyone loved them. In the past I've shown these guys some classic matches and clips, but this was their first full show. They fully understand that the WWE is hardly what it used to be, but are satisfied to watch/enjoy it without taking it too seriously. In fact, the pay-per-view was so over with them we're getting even more people together to watch SummerSlam. Suffice to say, I am very happy to be a wrestling fan right now.


----------



## Roux

Hello and welcome, Beardedgenius, XyK22, and Laserblast.


----------



## Joshi Judas

- Age : 22, turning 23 in September
- Why you picked your username: Because Raven is awesome. And I love Edgar Allen Poe's poem.
- Favorite wrestler(s): Kazuchika Okada, CM Punk, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Daniel Bryan, Shinsuke Nakamura, Austin Aries
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE, NJPW
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? : USA USA USA!!

And anything else you would like to share with the forum. Quoth the Raven: Nevermore


----------



## SonoShion

Nice taste in rasslers. Welcome.


----------



## BeardTheFear

*- Age:* 25
*- Why you picked your username:* It just came to my mind during the registration...and also beards !
*- Favorite wrestler(s):* Hard to pick only some... Arn Anderson, Ricky Steamboat, Eddie Guerrero, Finlay, Bryan Danielson, Jay Lethal and Roddy Piper would I say.
*- Favorite wrestling company:* I follow WWE regularly, but sometimes I like to watch whats going on at TNA, ROH or in Japan.
*- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?:* I think all three countries have some positive and negative points about them.

I'm sorry for mistakes. English is not my native language, because I'm from Germany. I'm looking forward to nice discussions here and there with you all. :avit:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Should BeardTheFear get a corporate make over? yes? no?


----------



## STEVALD

Skyfall said:


> Should BeardTheFear get a corporate make over? yes? no?


*Would be worth a shot :HHH2*


----------



## SonoShion

That's Patrick Bateman.


----------



## Klee

BeardTheFear said:


> *- Age:* 25
> *- Why you picked your username:* It just came to my mind during the registration...and also beards !
> *- Favorite wrestler(s):* Hard to pick only some... Arn Anderson, Ricky Steamboat, Eddie Guerrero, Finlay, Bryan Danielson, Jay Lethal and Roddy Piper would I say.
> *- Favorite wrestling company:* I follow WWE regularly, but sometimes I like to watch whats going on at TNA, ROH or in Japan.
> *- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?:* I think all three countries have some positive and negative points about them.
> 
> I'm sorry for mistakes. English is not my native language, because I'm from Germany. I'm looking forward to nice discussions here and there with you all. :avit:


revolversnake?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

SonoShion said:


> That's Patrick Bateman.


wait...how do you know?


----------



## STEVALD

*So he's finally done returning videotapes?*


----------



## SonoShion

swagger_ROCKS said:


> wait...how do you know?


Because we're still in touch.


----------



## Macker

*- Age:* 23
*- Why you picked your username:* My first, middle, and last initials+ ker. I don't know why.
*- Favorite wrestler(s):* Sting, Brock, Stone Cold, and The Rock.
*- Favorite wrestling company:* I usually watch WWE, but I have TNA and ROH recording weekly so I sometimes check in.
*- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia?:* America...I suppose haven't been to the others, so I can't say.


----------



## Jade420

- 21
- Jade is my real name and 420 is my favorite day of the year if you catch my drift :
- Rock, Austin, HBK, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar
- WWE, TNA
- The best country would be America because I live there 

This is my 1st time on any forum so I am still not familiar with alot of the things. I still dont know how to upload my pic but will do so when i figure it out. 
I have been a huge wrestling fan for almost 17 years now and I am so excited to be joining the community and discuss alot of things. I got so much more to add but i gtg but will be back soon hahahah .

Thanks for the warm welcome! 
Nice to meet you all!

x


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welcome to the forum, Jade, take care because it gets a little messi around here at times.


----------



## brandiexoxo

Catalanotto said:


> Welcome to the forum, Jade, take care because it gets a little messi around here at times.


Lol, messi

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ariels

Hey guys, my username's Ariels but you can call me Curt. I found this forum while searching for a place to discuss wrestling and thought it would be a cool site. Wrestlers I'm liking at the moment are Dean Ambrose (even though he's not doing much lately since he won the U.S. title), CM Punk, Bray Wyatt and Austin Aries just to name a few. I guess that's it for now. I'm looking forward to having discussions with you all, see ya.


----------



## Buzzard.

Hey, what's up guys. I'm Buzzard. This seems like a good place to hold intelligent wrestling talks without the likes of trollish idiots (referring to people that comment on YouTube videos) I've had enough of listening to all of that bullshit, so I decided to come here. I look forward to discuss wrestling with all of you here


----------



## Wittie

Hi, i'm Wittie, and i'm an Alc...oh, sorry. But yeah, nice to see you all.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk

Ariels said:


> Hey guys, my username's Ariels but you can call me Curt. I found this forum while searching for a place to discuss wrestling and thought it would be a cool site. Wrestlers I'm liking at the moment are *Dean Ambrose (even though he's not doing much lately since he won the U.S. title), CM Punk, Bray Wyatt and Austin Aries* just to name a few. I guess that's it for now. I'm looking forward to having discussions with you all, see ya.


I like you already. (Y)


----------



## TheNewChampion

Hi, I'm TheNewChampion and well I don't have much to say.


----------



## RKO914

I've been on here for a little bit now but I've never really introduced myself: 

I'm 19-years-old and I picked my username because I had an account on here back in 2009 and my username was RKO9, so I just added another two numbers - nothing too fancy. My favourite wrestlers are listen in my signature, and you can probably see from that that my favourite wrestling company is WWE. Out of England, America and Australia, I'm not sure which is my favourite yet but my long-term plan is to emmigrate from Scotland to either America or Australia. 

With all that said, hello everyone. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DCR

Howdy

- I'm 23 years old
- DCR as in Dashing Cody Rhodes, one of my favorite wrestlers
- Kane (always has been always will be)
- WWE
- Amurica

I don't watch wrestling all the time, but I sure love to discuss it any time I can whether it be the current product or older stuff. I'm not overwhelmingly informed on the current product, I do watch Raw every now and then but it's impossible for me to have the time to stay updated on all of WWEs hours and hours of weekly programming, so bear with me if I don't know all that you guys know.


----------



## MissDavies21

Hey every one my names Hannah Davies hence my username, im 23 from Leicester Uk. I love Trish, Lita, Ashley, John Cena, and Randy Orton. My fav organisation is WWE. And i think they are all pretty great countries


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hi Masked Kane mark and Hot Girl ((Y)), welcome to WF. Have fun around here.


----------



## MissDavies21

Thank you i already am doing so, altho im a bit confused tbh haha x


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Welcome to the Wrestling Forum.


----------



## Sensesfail

I've never officially introduced myself ever since joining this forum, well hey I'm Sensesfail, I'm 28.

I used to run my own wrestling union (forum) on Gamespot.com called the WOTU (or WWE & Off Topic Union, then it was called Wrestling & Off Topic Union for short) under the name, killerband55. I've ran that wrestling union for over 6-7 years, then left because the Gamespot site in general has turned to utter and complete crap, and so many idiot people who are a part of that site also.

I also had many great friends on that site too, but the other trolls there make it too impossible to stay there.

I've joined this site back in May and so far, there are many great wrestling fans there (a few trolls here and there, which I've put in my ignored list already), but other than that, i love this place with many threads to post in and I hope to stay here for many years to come.


----------



## jediknight52501

i am jediknight52501. i also used to be at the same Union as sensesfail and i took over as Leader at the WOTU until i was banned at Gamespot. i have been a wresting fan since 1988 and i am 37 years old.


----------



## Gayfabe

Hey guys, I'm one of the dogs from the Dog Kennel From Hell match all growed up.


----------



## Tulf

Hello, been here a wee while but just found this thread,

19.
Tulf is my nick-name.
CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe, William Regal, Eddie Guerrero, Austin Aries.

From Scotland, Celtic(football/soccer), studying Sound Production, also do a bit of graphics. So yeah, that's it from me. :


----------



## Pratchett

Welcome aboard.

Watch out for the :trolls. They've been pretty active lately. 



jediknight52501 said:


> i am jediknight52501. i also used to be at the same Union as sensesfail and i took over as Leader at the WOTU until i was banned at Gamespot. i have been a wresting fan since 1988 and i am 37 years old.


Try not to get banned here. We need more Star Wars marks, imo. (Y)


----------



## samhunt391

Hey I am Sam Hunt, I am from a small country called New Zealand, I enjoy all sports and Wrestling promotions and I am looking forward to posting here.


----------



## amari

20
John Cena
my name...huh...not sure...


----------



## chaoskid

Hi I'm the Chaos Kid, and of course the greatest country is England because we discovered every other country 
I'm a long time wrestling fan for over 30 years, I'm an admin on another wrestling forum site, and I compete in wrestling trivia league and in wrestling debate matches


----------



## Locomotivelung

chaoskid said:


> Hi I'm the Chaos Kid, and of course the greatest country is England because we discovered every other country
> I'm a long time wrestling fan for over 30 years, I'm an admin on another wrestling forum site, and *I compete in wrestling trivia league *and in wrestling debate matches


Well, gee, that sure sounds like good clean fun. Count me in...


----------



## chaoskid

Now thats a name I know, so far the only one I know here, I'm not sure if you are good enough to compete in a wrestling trivia league


----------



## PXPI

- Age - 17
- Why you picked your username - It's a combination of Drake and The Weeknd's monikers.
- Favorite wrestler(s)- Robbie E and Chris Jericho
- Favorite wrestling company - WWE
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? - England of course.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

- Age : 28
- Why you picked your username : Saw it on a CZW shirt I want, & it fits
- Favorite wrestler(s) : Non-Negotiable Top 3 (Current) : CM Punk, Austin Aries, Kevin Steen
- Favorite wrestling company : All Time ~ ECW, Current : TNA (about to be bumped by PWG) 
- Which is the best country out of the following three: America, England, or Australia? : N/A


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

* Age: 21
* Why you picked your username: it was my nickname in high school and I didn't had any other inspirations.
* Favorite wrestler: Vampiro, Dean Ambrose and Antonio Cesaro
* Wich is the best country out of the following three: England


----------



## charlesxo

Is that a Yuno Mirai Nikki avi? take my rep sir(or madam).


----------



## Brock

chaoskid said:


> I'm an admin on another wrestling forum site


ANOTHER forum? How very dare you.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

BLEACH said:


> Is that a Yuno Mirai Nikki avi? take my rep sir(or madam).


Yes it is, I adore Mirai Nikki. And :lol I'm a woman.


----------



## Ambrose Bunny

And your attack on titan signature rocks btw


----------



## nitecrawla

_Age:_ *26*
_Why you picked your username:_ *I am a big fan of Nightcrawler from the X-men. To shorten it for use as usernames and gamertags I shortened it by 2 letters.*

_Favorite wrestler(s):_ 
CURRENT ROSTER
*John Cena
Daniel Bryan
The Uso's
Christian
Edge
Big Show
The Wyatt Family
Sheamus*

_Favorite Diva(s)_Kaitlyn
*JoJo
The Bella's
Naomi*

_Favorite wrestling company_
*RAW*


----------



## bigpike89

Hi guys, joined this forum because im pissed off at having no one to talk to about my love for wrestling. Everyone i know laughs at me for it or thinks i have mental issues which kinda annoys me.

Anyway look forward to posting here been reading the forum for a few weeks seems like its quite good. I've recently been out of work so been watching loads of old ppvs and shows. I watch Raw and SD! every week along with TNA, watch occasional ROH matches on youtube.

Going to the TNA show in Glasgow in January, its my first wrestling show ever so pretty excited.


----------



## Rettie

- Age: 19
- Why you picked your username: Came up with this name a while ago, not sure how
- Favorite wrestler(s)Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, Kane, Undertaker
- Favorite wrestling company WWE


----------



## jameslynch101

Hi all, I made this account ages ago but never got round to posting, I'm looking forward to getting to chat with others with a passion for Pro Wrestling.

- Nationality: British
- Why you picked your username: It's my name!
- Favorite wrestler(s) CM Punk, Dolph Ziggler, Daniel Bryan, Taker, Macho Man, Roddy Piper.
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE
- Age:28


----------



## Class316

*Hello all*

I see some of you were exposed to my blog thanks to SOR 

wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/955601-sunny-poses-bed-fans-photos-99.html#post24299689

So I thought I'd introduce myself 

My name is Steven. Some know me as Class316 on boards, or by my initials (SS). 

As you all know this is my blog were I document some of my (mis)adventures meeting actors/actresses, singers/musicians, wrestlers, and other famous people. 

I am a long time wrestling fan and used to do wrestling meets hardcore, but now my focus has moved away from wrestling because I've met almost every wrestler there is to meet (I have lots of dead ones too, but sadly I never got Savage). You will however see some wrestling reports every now and then. 

I'll be happy to answer any questions you may have that I'm able to answer.

Twitter is twitter.com/celebmeets (which also links to my blog)

For those wondering, the cover picture of my blog is none other than Neil Armstrong.


----------



## TheRealEnglishman

New? Tell us a little about yourself.

- Age: 18
- Why you picked your username: I'm a patriotic Brit.
- Favorite wrestler(s): Ugh ... CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Wade Barrett, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, Heath Slater, Los Matadores, Curt Hawkins, Curtis Axel, Dolph Ziggler, Alberto Del Rio, Ryback, Randy Orton, Antonio Cesaro, Jack Swagger. Did I miss anyone?
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE

And anything else you would like to share with the forum.

I am an 18 year old chap from the great country of England. I enjoy sipping tea and eating fish and chips, and if you have a problem with that, you're a wanker.

No, seriously. I'm 18, I'm from England, I'm into pretty much everything your average teenager is into; music, video games, girls and pro wrestling. I am studying Interactive Media (video game/graphic design etc.) in college and I am on my 2nd year, going onto university. I love rock music and my favourite band is Alter Bridge. I've never really been that into football, but if I had a favourite team it'd be Aston Villa. I've just turned 18 on the 19th September and it's pretty awesome, truthfully. I've administrated a few wrestling forums before and I can't wait to meet some new friends on here. 

Oops, did I mention professional wrestling is my life? I am a huge fan, I collect figures, DVDs, posters, magazines, I listen to wrestling theme songs, I watch it all the time etc. Hell, I wear CM Punk shirts in public. In public, yeah. I usually get a lot of slack for it because of how "gay and fake" it is, but whatever, I don't care. 



Welcome.
_________


----------



## Darren Dangerous

Hey guys! My name is Darren Frey. I am a lifelong wrestling fan (I am 32) and Tuesday I am finally getting to start wrestling school. I am coming up with a gimmick I call Darren Dangerous and I even have an idea for a finisher I call Stranger Danger which is like a stunner only before dropping down I squat down a few inches and then jump upward off the ground to put my force behind it. I am also a big horror fan. Some of my favorite wrestlers are Undertaker, CM Punk, RVD, Sabu, and a few others. I am happy to be here.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Age: 29
Why you picked your username: I've always liked the name Talon and I guess that's about it 
Favorite wrestler(s): UnderTaker, CMPunk, Sting, Legion Of Doom, John Cena (All Varieties XD. 
Favorite wrestling company: Was going to name some off but It would take forever... I like them all.

A little about myself:
I've been watching wrestling since I was pretty young and I'm still watching it to this day.
And I love video games and collecting sport card and so forth I'm a little nerdy...

But other then that I'm pretty normal I think I should get along here just fine.


----------



## DarkSide256

Been here for like a week now, but I just saw this so......

I'm 23
I picked my name because DarkSide is a cool name and 256 because im from Alabama (area code)
My favorite wrestlers right now are CM Punk (#1), DB, AJ Lee, Prince Devitt, and Chris Jericho if/when he returns.
I don't really have a favorite company, I just love wrestling. If wrestling is on my TV, I'm watching.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SonoShion

Welcome.


----------



## Mabus

My mission is to bring light in the TNA section once again, after all the shit it went through this year. The internet fans and the company deserve better, and it starts by discussing more relevant stuff such as the show itself (not how bad their flyer design is), and creating more fantasy booking.

I... will... become... the TNA Forums World Heavyweight Champion!


----------



## FBrizzle

Mabus said:


> My mission is to bring light in the TNA section once again, after all the shit it went through this year. The internet fans and the company deserve better, and it starts by discussing more relevant stuff such as the show itself (not how bad their flyer design is), and creating more fantasy booking.
> 
> I... will... become... the TNA Forums World Heavyweight Champion!


You have your work cut out for you...

But good luck and welcome!


----------



## Jive turkey

Yo my name is Jive turkey its my rapper stage name, im here to talk about wrestling, rap and xbox

buy my cd


----------



## iamyoupunk

Hi im Johnny the Bhnommy and I love wrestling. I want to kick ass on this forum and make friends. I will make you laugh like a lion in a pool. I am nice and love to eat eggs.


----------



## ChrisK

Mabus said:


> My mission is to bring light in the TNA section once again, after all the shit it went through this year. The internet fans and the company deserve better, and it starts by discussing more relevant stuff such as the show itself (not how bad their flyer design is), and creating more fantasy booking.
> 
> I... will... become... the TNA Forums World Heavyweight Champion!


I'd like to see that !! ^_^


----------



## Barry Horowitz

*Barry's here*

New to this forum! I've posted in other forums under the same user name. If anyone recognizes me, gimme a holla! :connery


----------



## Jobberwacky

..........But welcome anyway :agree:


----------



## HIGHLIGHT

Welcome anyway. WF will get to you eventually


----------



## Barry Horowitz

hbkdxhhh said:


> Welcome anyway. WF will get to you eventually


What does that mean?


----------



## Cappity

19, from Altoona, PA. I'm an avid fan of wrestling and have been since 2006. My favorite wrestlers right now are CM Punk, Davey Richards, KENTA and my all-time is a tie between Kurt Angle and Shawn Michaels. I've been around on forums since 2009 and have administrated/moderated/owned a good bit. My favorite promotion is TNA, and I am open to watching new stuff.


----------



## AJ Lee

Hola everyone! I signed up in the summer, but still lurked. I've only became active on here recently.

-Currently 20
-I'm a huge AJ Lee fan
-Undertaker, Sting, Kane, Austin Aries, Lita, Mickie James
-I love WWE, TNA & ROH. I don't think I have a favorite.

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Kenny89

*Am new*

Hey guys this my first day on this site.
I was previously a regular on PW discussion forums but sadly I got banned for life a couple of months ago. But don't worry I will not be any trouble here.
Anyway?


----------



## nikola123

*Re: Am new*

you seem familiar


----------



## RyanPelley

Anyway?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Am new*

What'd ya get banned for?


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Am new*

You better be entertaining.


----------



## Screwball

*Re: Am new*

Tell us a bit about yourself.


----------



## Kenny89

*Re: Am new*



ZOMBO said:


> What'd ya get banned for?


Over on PW they have this event called KOTF. Its a tournament where posters go head to head with each other. 
Anyway the reason I got banned was because i created a alter and voted for my buddy's team. So yeah I was pretty much cheating. 
I was on thin ice before that incident. So that is why I got such a harsh punishment.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Am new*



Kenny89 said:


> Over on PW they have this event called KOTF. Its a tournament where posters go head to head with each other.
> Anyway the reason I got banned was because i created a alter and voted for my buddy's team. So yeah I was pretty much cheating.
> I was on thin ice before that incident. So that is why I got such a harsh punishment.


You were on thin ice AFTER that incident, which means you were still there for some time. What was the final straw?


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Am new*

How big is that forum? 

I've been looking for a wrestling forum to post on but they are all either very small or have the same problems this one does. 

I wouldn't mind a stricter forum.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Am new*



RoosterSmith said:


> How big is that forum?
> 
> I've been looking for a wrestling forum to post on but they are all either very small or have the same problems this one does.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a stricter forum.


What exact problems are you referring to?


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Am new*



Rhodes_For_WHC said:


> What exact problems are you referring to?


General lack of civility. 

I think, and this is unfortunate, and I don't know why this is ...

... Anyone who starts and monitors a wrestling forum is gonna have to deal with a bunch of pricks. No idea why, it just is the way it is. 

But I think the way this forum is run, people don't get moderated for intent. They get moderated for weird reasons. 

I'm an intent guy. I ask myself, what is the intent of this poster? Is he just being a dick? Is he just kidding? 

That doesn't happen here, you can get away with murder for saying the most hurtful things, so long as you post it in the right section. 

The fact that there even is a rant forum speaks for itself I think. And I've seen some admins, not all, but some, and to my recollection all the mods and super mods are cool ... 

... but I've seen some admins just as bad as the forum posters themselves. The problem starts at the top with leadership.


----------



## Pratchett

*Re: Am new*



RoosterSmith said:


> General lack of civility.
> 
> I think, and this is unfortunate, and I don't know why this is ...
> 
> ... Anyone who starts and monitors a wrestling forum is gonna have to deal with a bunch of pricks. No idea why, it just is the way it is.
> 
> But I think the way this forum is run, people don't get moderated for intent. They get moderated for weird reasons.
> 
> I'm an intent guy. I ask myself, what is the intent of this poster? Is he just being a dick? Is he just kidding?
> 
> That doesn't happen here, you can get away with murder for saying the most hurtful things, so long as you post it in the right section.
> 
> The fact that there even is a rant forum speaks for itself I think. And I've seen some admins, not all, but some, and to my recollection all the mods and super mods are cool ...
> 
> ... but I've seen some admins just as bad as the forum posters themselves. The problem starts at the top with leadership.


So yeah, things can get a little rough around here. You either like it or you don't. You either let it get to you or you don't. I've been in some very tightly moderated forums, and it can get pretty boring. Besides, life isn't fair, why should an internet forum be?


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Am new*



Pratchett said:


> So yeah, things can get a little rough around here. You either like it or you don't. You either let it get to you or you don't. I've been in some very tightly moderated forums, and it can get pretty boring. Besides, life isn't fair, why should an internet forum be?


True. Very true. 

I don't prefer tight moderation anywhere but discourse. I think other forums have that problem. 

But life should be fair. And humanity has, throughout the years that followed the french renaissance, succeed and failed in many ways to make things fair. 

That's the one thing every nation and geographic region has in common is that there are people out there in someway trying to make things fair. 

It's in this spirit that I look for a new forum. 

Perhaps the new saying should be something to the affect of, "Life isn't fair. But we're trying."


----------



## fanchking

Ey, Justin here. I hail from the tip of America's cock. It's pretty hot down here, but I got good AC.

I wasn't always stuck in America's own third world country like I am today. Spent a lot of my youth in Lexington & Philly. I have great memories of ECW and I wish Mike Awesome wasn't dead.

Just now saw this thread and figured I better say hi. So huh hi.


----------



## Fitch3k

Hi, new mark from NJ. Found the forum a few months ago, just getting active.


----------



## NotoriousTCG

G'day Everyone, been browsing these forums for a while and thought I'd finally join. Been watching wrestling since I first found it in 2004, during the Guerrero vs JBL Steel Cage match in 2004.


----------



## Bushmaster

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MIDAS

Good Afternoon (well its in the afternoon where I am anyway) my name's Kyle. I'm from Durban in the East Coast of South Africa and I've been browsing around here for a few weeks and I decided to join 2 days ago. Hopefully being on this site could be a great way to kill time.


----------



## charlesxo

Welcome to the forum Midas. Simple name, I like it.


----------



## Luke88

Been browsing the forums for a while and thought I would sign up. Watched wrestling since I was a kid but just getting back into it properly. The name is Luke and I'm from the UK.


----------



## Pratchett

Welcome.


----------



## Brock

Ello. Be good.


----------



## GTYES

Hi I'm new here too


----------



## GTYES

I'm 20
I picked my username because CM Punk is my favorite wrestler
CM Punk
WWE


----------



## Klee

GTYES said:


> I'm 20
> I picked my username because *CM Punk is my favorite wrestler*
> CM Punk
> WWE


and Daniel Bryan by the sounds of it..?


----------



## Gretchen

Why do some of you lurk as guests for long periods of time, before actually signing up?


----------



## ELE

see how things go? foruminng is hard business


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

ELE said:


> see how things go? foruminng is hard business


So is spellinng.


----------



## ELE

Tori Spelling can't get the Business.


----------



## KnockEmOut

Santa For WHC said:


> Why do some of you lurk as guests for long periods of time, before actually signing up?


For me, I did so since I originally had no intentions of joining since I only browsed the forum when I google searched wrestling related questions and came upon the forum. Later on, I found myself lurking threads and getting to know the site better, then afterwards debated on joining since I had worries of being one of those members who are considered "trolls" and didn't want a bad rep. Overtime I just decided even if I were considered one, atleast there'd be more users worse than me... :lol 

Anyways, a little bit about myself. I've been a big fan of Wwf/Wwe ever since I was really young then around 2006 or 2007 I took a long hiatus from it, not because it got bad or anything but I simply didn't have time for it as much due to stuff going on in my life/ I eventually got too busy for it and lost interest in it. This year around summertime though, I randomly thought to myself how is Wwe doing and if it still went on since I legit knew no one who's a fan of it anymore. I then caught an episode of Raw/studied a bit more finding out it went pg (the idea of it being pg sucked) but I got used to it and been hooked ever since.


----------



## Gretchen

KnockEmOut said:


> For me, I did so since I originally had no intentions of joining since I only browsed the forum when I google searched wrestling related questions and came upon the forum. Later on, I found myself lurking threads and getting to know the site better, then afterwards debated on joining since I had worries of being one of those members who are considered "trolls" and didn't want a bad rep. Overtime I just decided even if I were considered one, atleast there'd be more users worse than me... :lol
> 
> Anyways, a little bit about myself. I've been a big fan of Wwf/Wwe ever since I was really young then around 2006 or 2007 I took a long hiatus from it, not because it got bad or anything but I simply didn't have time for it as much due to stuff going on in my life/ I eventually got too busy for it and lost interest in it. This year around summertime though, I randomly thought to myself how is Wwe doing and if it still went on since I legit knew no one who's a fan of it anymore. I then caught an episode of Raw/studied a bit more finding out it went pg (the idea of it being pg sucked) but I got used to it and been hooked ever since.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pratchett

KnockEmOut said:


> For me, I did so since I originally had no intentions of joining since I only browsed the forum when I google searched wrestling related questions and came upon the forum. Later on, I found myself lurking threads and getting to know the site better, then afterwards debated on joining since I had worries of being one of those members who are considered "trolls" and didn't want a bad rep. Overtime I just decided even if I were considered one, atleast there'd be more users worse than me... :lol


Welcome to the madhouse. All you really have to do is not worry what anyone else thinks of you and just have fun.


----------



## MaDriDiStaStaR

Hey all.. 

Just a bit about myself  .. 
im 24yrs old, im a big WWE and Real Madrid fan! (U can notice from my username) 
Fav wrestlers : CM Punk, The Shield, The Wyatt.. the list goes on an on


----------



## Mikey2Likely

Hello Everyone! 

New to the site, 25 yrs old, Huge fan of older independents, looking to get back into wrestling! Favorite wrestlers (when i stopped watching) Chris Hero, Trent Acid, RVD, Shane Helms, Sonjay Dutt, Ruckus, D'lo Brown. 

Very excited to be here!


----------



## Pratchett

Mikey2Likely said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> New to the site, 25 yrs old, Huge fan of older independents, looking to get back into wrestling! Favorite wrestlers (when i stopped watching) Chris Hero, Trent Acid, RVD, Shane Helms, Sonjay Dutt, Ruckus, D'lo Brown.
> 
> Very excited to be here!


I am pleased to see someone else from the great state of Ohio representing. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

The Hogfather said:


> I am pleased to see someone else from the great state of Ohio representing. Welcome aboard.


Thank You! Excited, Where ya from? Im in Dover/ New Philly area


----------



## Pratchett

Mikey2Likely said:


> Thank You! Excited, Where ya from? Im in Dover/ New Philly area


I'm in Cincinnati.


----------



## HJ23

Didn't see this thread until now but I am new!

I am 17, I picked my username because its my initials and my favorite number, my favorite wrestler of all-time is Shawn Michaels and today it would be Daniel Bryan, my favorite company is the WWE.

I'm from Kentucky and I play football, well I played my last season this year.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Welcome to Wrestling forum dot com brought to you by Motorcycle dot com (Y)


----------



## Eulonzo

HJ23 said:


> Didn't see this thread until now but I am new!
> 
> I am 17, I picked my username because its my initials and my favorite number, my favorite wrestler of all-time is Shawn Michaels and today it would be Daniel Bryan, my favorite company is the WWE.
> 
> I'm from Kentucky and I play football, well I played my last season this year.


Welcome!


----------



## Leather Rebel

Hi everyone. I'm Cristóbal from Chile. 22 Years, I always read this forum and finally decide to join it. All the shows are great just for the commentary of the users, so I want to be part of it. I picked my name for the song of my favorite band, Judas Priest (Leather Rebeld from the Painkiller album). My favorite wrestler of all time is Stone Cold Steve Austin and WWE is my favorite company.

Great for being part of the forum!


----------



## Gretchen

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Cristóbal from Chile. 22 Years, I always read this forum and finally decide to join it. All the shows are great just for the commentary of the users, so I want to be part of it. I picked my name for the song of my favorite band, Judas Priest (Leather Rebeld from the Painkiller album). My favorite wrestler of all time is Stone Cold Steve Austin and WWE is my favorite company.
> 
> Great for being part of the forum!


Welcome.


----------



## Pratchett

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Cristóbal from Chile. 22 Years, I always read this forum and finally decide to join it. All the shows are great just for the commentary of the users, so I want to be part of it. I picked my name for the song of my favorite band, Judas Priest (Leather Rebeld from the Painkiller album). My favorite wrestler of all time is Stone Cold Steve Austin and WWE is my favorite company.
> 
> Great for being part of the forum!


Welcome aboard. Great choice for a name.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Cristóbal from Chile. 22 Years, I always read this forum and finally decide to join it. All the shows are great just for the commentary of the users, so I want to be part of it. I picked my name for the song of my favorite band, Judas Priest (Leather Rebeld from the Painkiller album). My favorite wrestler of all time is Stone Cold Steve Austin and WWE is my favorite company.
> 
> Great for being part of the forum!



JP is one of my favorite bands.

Touch me in a dirty way.


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Hi everyone! I'm April! 23 years old, married with three children, live in KY, blah blah blah. I'm a huge wrestling fan, with my favorite being CM Punk. Total obsession there. I don't watch TNA because it just doesn't click with me. I look forward to being here!


----------



## Gretchen

Welcome to WF. You'll find something common w/ a lot of posters, w/ your favorite being Punk.


----------



## Bushmaster

CM Punk mark, doesn't watch TNA, and you're a female. I'm predicting you will be very popular on here. Welcome to the Forums.


----------



## B-Dawg

WarriorPrincess said:


> Hi everyone! I'm April! 23 years old, married with three children, live in KY, blah blah blah. I'm a huge wrestling fan, with my favorite being CM Punk. Total obsession there. I don't watch TNA because it just doesn't click with me. I look forward to being here!


Welcome!

My buddy Skins25 would like to have a few words with you. You should PM him. :lelbron


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I'm a very handsome man that would like to test your waters.

PM me and we'll discuss a meet up.


----------



## A$AP

Stretch marks welcome.


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Ha ha ha!!! I think you guys are awesome already!


----------



## A$AP

I don't mind weird birth marks or anything.


----------



## B-Dawg

23 with 3 kids, huh? You sure are a Warrior. 

In bed. :cena5


----------



## Lady Eastwood

It's okay if you're loose, my hand is small, anyway, so, everything is huge.


----------



## Skins

Dont pay these guys any mind, there just acting weird, WELCOME


----------



## Londrick

WarriorPrincess said:


> Hi everyone! I'm April! 23 years old, married with three children, live in KY, blah blah blah. I'm a huge wrestling fan, with my favorite being CM Punk. Total obsession there. I don't watch TNA because it just doesn't click with me. I look forward to being here!


I'm 24 with two kids and also live in KY. Wanna set up a play date for our kids?


----------



## A$AP

WarriorPrincess said:


> Ha ha ha!!! I think you guys are awesome already!


All I'm asking for is a date. Have some chicken. Maybe some sex. You know, see what happens.


----------



## Skins

Behave guys


----------



## Londrick

A$AP said:


> All I'm asking for is a date. Have some chicken. Maybe some sex. You know, see what happens.


You're talking to a mother of three. Have some fucking respect.


----------



## WarriorPrincess

I'm guessing there aren't many females here?


----------



## Vic

Warrior you dig the BBC (note: not talking about the network).


----------



## Rush

A$AP said:


> All I'm asking for is a date. Have some chicken. Maybe some sex. You know, see what happens.


Good idea, she probably has had enough of the roast beef


----------



## Skins

Not that many ladies here


----------



## A$AP

WarriorPrincess said:


> I'm guessing there aren't many females here?


Bring some friends. The more the merrier, baby.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Sorry for being offensive, I am just tired of fisting myself and wanted to try someone new.

Forever alone.


----------



## B-Dawg

GUYS, PIPE DOWN!

just because a beautiful female makes her presence known doesn't mean we have the right to be assholes! I'm sorry for their behavior, hun. My name is Brandon, what's yours?


----------



## H

New lady here?


----------



## WarriorPrincess

Catalanotto said:


> Sorry for being offensive, I am just tired of fisting myself and wanted to try someone new.
> 
> Forever alone.


I just spit Coke on my keyboard. Ha ha!


----------



## Londrick

WarriorPrincess said:


> I'm guessing there aren't many females here?


All kidding aside I'm a female too. There's a quite a few of us but this site is mostly a sausage fest.


----------



## Vic

Catalanotto said:


> Sorry for being offensive, I am just tired of fisting myself and wanted to try someone new.
> 
> Forever alone.


It's so haaaaaaaaard!


----------



## brandiexoxo

Catalanotto said:


> Sorry for being offensive, I am just tired of fisting myself and wanted to try someone new.
> 
> Forever alone.


Am I not enough for you, baby? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skins

Space Mountain ?


----------



## A$AP

WarriorPrincess said:


> I just spit Coke on my keyboard. Ha ha!


I can clean that up for you, sugar titties.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I spit coke on my keyboard all the time.

Then I snort it like Charlie Sheen.


----------



## H

SKINS25 said:


> Space Mountain ?


----------



## Rush

Catalanotto said:


> Sorry for being offensive, I am just tired of fisting myself and wanted to try someone new.
> 
> Forever alone.


She's a good girl and you know it


----------



## Obfuscation

brandiexoxo said:


> Am I not enough for you, baby?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


site just peaked


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Thinking it was more your dick that peaked.


----------



## WarriorPrincess

I'm gonna have to watch out for some people here, eh?


----------



## Vic

Nothing wrong with that in particular.


----------



## Obfuscation

100% apt, tbhayley.


----------



## B-Dawg

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> GUYS, PIPE DOWN!
> 
> just because a beautiful female makes her presence known doesn't mean we have the right to be assholes! I'm sorry for their behavior, hun. My name is Brandon, what's yours?


plz respond

I'm lonely.


----------



## Londrick

WarriorPrincess said:


> I'm gonna have to watch out for some people here, eh?


Pretty much. SKINS25 is a straight up perv and keeps bugging me about nudes once he found he out I was female.


----------



## A$AP

WarriorPrincess said:


> I'm gonna have to watch out for some people here, eh?


Avoid any black men wearing We The People shirts and you'll be okay.


----------



## H

This is Skins, BTW.


----------



## Skins

OLDEST RIDE, LONGEST LINE

Edit: not a pedo, their just busting your balls (oh wait you dont have any )


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

It's looking like craigslist personals in here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

WarriorPrincess said:


> I'm gonna have to watch out for some people here, eh?


You can watch me while lying on your back.


----------



## Obfuscation

HOW OLD IS SHE?


----------



## Skins

There are quite a few that you should steer clear of though seriously


----------



## brandiexoxo

WarriorPrincess said:


> I'm gonna have to watch out for some people here, eh?


I'll send you "the list".

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WarriorPrincess




----------



## A$AP

brandiexoxo said:


> I'll send you "the list".
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This tub has plenty of room.


----------



## Londrick

SKINS25 said:


> There are quite a few that you should steer clear of though seriously


Like you, you fucking perv. Quit asking be for pictures of my tits.


----------



## H

WarriorPrincess said:


>


----------



## Vic

WarriorPrincess said:


>



#thinkingofyou


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Can you take my picture down, please, Holly? I didn't give you permission to post it.


----------



## Skins

Londrick said:


> Like you, you fucking perv. Quit asking be for pictures of my tits.


You know you should stop lying dude, not funny


----------



## A$AP

Just gunna dial on some Barry White to set the mood.


----------



## H

A$AP wins. It's over.


----------



## Bushmaster

:lmao amazing.


----------



## B-Dawg

Roses are red
Violets are blue
You're the one I want
To stick my penis into​


----------



## brandiexoxo

A$AP said:


> This tub has plenty of room.


How did you know 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daiko




----------



## Rush

OLADIPO DA GOD said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are blue
> You're the one I want
> To stick my penis into​


i think you mean

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
I'm using my hand,
But I'm thinking of you.


----------



## TAR

ASAP wants some of dat..


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Okay, guys, lets be serious here for a bit, we are probably scaring her away.

This is me:










Post your pic, we just like to put faces to names.


----------



## Londrick

Catalanotto said:


> Okay, guys, lets be serious here for a bit, we are probably scaring her away.
> 
> This is me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your pic, we just like to put faces to names.


You look like the type that needs be put in the Heimlich maneuver.


----------



## TAR




----------



## H




----------



## charlesxo

WarriorPrincess said:


> Hi everyone! I'm April! 23 years old, married with three children, live in KY, blah blah blah. I'm a huge wrestling fan, with my favorite being CM Punk. Total obsession there. I don't watch TNA because it just doesn't click with me. I look forward to being here!


Hi










Yeah this is me btw, hopefully we can get a bit experimental hey? :rrose3


----------



## Pratchett

I swear to God all the best shenanigans go down around here while I am at work.


----------



## TheChubbyOne

Hey lads and lasses of the WF world, how's it going? TheChubbyOne here, pleased to meet you all!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Do you have a chubby? I currently do.


----------



## Role Model

WarriorPrincess said:


>


Who is that? I've seen it around on here often in avatars and signatures, haven't got a fucking clue who is it


----------



## Gretchen

Role Model said:


> Who is that? I've seen it around on here often in avatars and signatures, haven't got a fucking clue who is it


AJ Lee. Divas champion in WWE, right now.


----------



## Role Model

Interesting, very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## BruiserKC

WarriorPrincess said:


> Hi everyone! I'm April! 23 years old, married with three children, live in KY, blah blah blah. I'm a huge wrestling fan, with my favorite being CM Punk. Total obsession there. I don't watch TNA because it just doesn't click with me. I look forward to being here!


Welcome to WF. Pull up a chair and blade a while.


----------



## Gretchen

No problem.


----------



## Pratchett

WarriorPrincess said:


>


I think I remember seeing you somewhere... :hmm:

Nah, couldn't be.


----------



## Divine Arion

Hey guys and gals, forum newbie here but long time lurker! Finally gained the courage to sign up lol. Been a WWF/E fan for years, though I have dropped in and out with my viewership. Still a fan nonetheless. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Sylverstarr

`sup my fellow wrestling maniacs? A very very veeery long time wrestling fan over here. Got kind of referenced to you by the lovely lady right above me. I´m also a long time wrestling forum user, but recently I felt that the discussions on my old place all... well... they´re always the same, so I went out into the wilderness of the interwebz to find some new thoughts. Found you. We shall see where this is going.


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

Didn't even see this until now.

*Age* - 20

*Why you picked your username* - I'm a girl, my name is Violet (though I prefer Vi), and I was watching a Kobashi match on YouTube. (Miss. V. Kobashi)

*Favorite wrestler(s)* - Kenta Kobashi, William Regal, Chris Benoit, Chris Hero, Paul London, Delirious, Sami Callihan, Martin Kirby and Raven.

*Favorite wrestling company* - WWE, PWG


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

All of these very real female humans joining all at once?


----------



## Miss. V. Kobashi

ZOMBO said:


> All of these very real female humans joining all at once?


:rep.


----------



## Thunder Chief

Yeah, so I finally saw this. I really don't know what to say other than the Bray Wyatt saying "I'm Here."


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


----------



## ice_edge

Divine Arion said:


> Hey guys and gals, forum newbie here but long time lurker! Finally gained the courage to sign up lol. Been a WWF/E fan for years, though I have dropped in and out with my viewership. Still a fan nonetheless. Nice to meet you all!


*Hey there Arion. Welcome to WF. I hope you will enjoy your stay here. I'll start with giving you some rep for oldschool Jill Valentine avatar and sig.

Also a protip for all beginners. Tread lightly in the section called rants:angel.*



Sylverstarr said:


> `sup my fellow wrestling maniacs? A very very veeery long time wrestling fan over here. Got kind of referenced to you by the lovely lady right above me. I´m also a long time wrestling forum user, but recently I felt that the discussions on my old place all... well... they´re always the same, so I went out into the wilderness of the interwebz to find some new thoughts. Found you. We shall see where this is going.


*Welcome. 

Sin City huh? Now that's one movie I won't forget. *


----------



## Brogan

Hey guys! 
Not exactly a new user, but never really did an introduction and just ended up as a bit of a lurker. I'm a 20 year old art student that grew up watching wrestling with my older brothers. My username is my real life name, and my favourite wrestlers are in my sig. Joined the forum as irl I'm your typical girly girl, so it's hard to find people that like wrestling, and take my long term love of it seriously!


----------



## Pratchett

Belated welcome aboard then, Brogan.

:hmm: Sure are a lot of females joining up recently :hmm:


----------



## ChrisK

This thread has taken a strange swerve...


----------



## TheGodsOfWrestling

Hey everyone. 
We are The Gods of Wrestling.
The countdown begins.
Join us.


----------



## SmarkBusters

I am awesome, you should subscribe to my channel. Also, donate to my PayPal so i don't get evicted.


----------



## RyanPelley

SmarkBusters said:


> I am awesome, you should subscribe to my channel. Also, donate to my PayPal so i don't get evicted.


Where's your PayPal info? I am willing to help the cause.


----------



## GaTechGrad

I've been registered on this site since around 2010, but I haven't posted anything until I was browsing the TNA Genesis thread yesterday. It looks like there is a good community of TNA fans here.

I started out as a wwf fan in the late 80's when I was a kid. My favorites were The Mountie, Mr. Perfect, Repo Man, and Leaping Lanny Poffo/The Genius. I started watching WCW in the mid-90's after Hogan and the others arrived. WCW Saturday Night was essential watching for me every weekend, and I watched Nitro almost every Monday night. To be honest, I never cared for the whole "Attitude Era", and I thought that a lot of the stuff they did was really tasteless (like blowing up CNN center which is in my hometown of Atlanta). After I finished my college degree in 2002 I moved to Knoxville. I heard about TNA in Nashville around that time, and I went to a few shows at the TNA Asylum in 2003 after work on Wednesday nights at the Tennessee State Fairgrounds. After they started taping in Orlando, I wasn't able to go to many shows aside from road PPVs like BFG 2007, Slammiversay 2007 and house shows when they started touring in 2009. I'll occasionally watch raw or smackdown, and I'm just now learning more about Ring of Honor, since I went to the A.J. Styles return show in Nashville a few weeks ago.

In my spare time, I create games and gaming related videos. I currently have two games published on the XBox Live Indie Game marketplace, which are "Resistor" (electronic puzzle game) and TTY GFX ADVNTR (classic RPG with retro graphics). I frequently participate in the Ludum Dare game development competition, using the Unity 3D game engine and Blender for modeling.


----------



## RyanPelley

You liked Repo Man? That's seriously badass! Welcome dude.


----------



## Ninja-Kitty

Hello everyone!!! I usually just lurk around the threads. :ex:


----------



## SwedishChef

Hello Everyone! Nice to meet you all 

This is the second wrestling forum I have ever joined and I look forward to getting to know you all in the future. 

A UK fan, I like making gifs, I can't wait for Sami Zayn to get to the main roster, I am known to mark for the little things like promo video packages and ppv match graphics, I hope to go to Wrestlemania for the first time next year for 31 and it has always been a dream of mine to go to see it live. I like collecting WWE (Tagged Classics especially), PWG and ROH DVD's...erm yeah I hope that broke the ice enough.


----------



## Brock

Welcome. Be good and enjoy the forum. ; )


----------



## Pharmakon

What's Up
this is is the 3rd forums site I joined, the 1st 2 are YouChew and neoseeker
I'm happy to be on this site and a big fan of Botchamania 
Your Welcome


----------



## notheelkris

hey guys im new here i just wanna say i'm not heelkris so don't ban me please thx bye.


----------



## Pratchett

Welcome. Behave yourselves.

Or at least attempt to. 8*D


----------



## ChrisK

Welcome all


----------



## Kentobu

Yo, hows it going guys? (Obviously not too well after THAT rumble...) Anyways, I'm Kentobu. My parents occasionally turned wrestling on when I was younger, so I caught glimpses of the Undertaker, Rock and Stone Cold during the attitude era. After that, I remember a time when Cena, Kurt Angle and Lesnar were going after each other. I started following WWE again just before WM 23,and lost interest after a while. Started back the night after Wrestlemania 28 and have watched just about every Raw and Smackdown since. I would probably have lost interest again, but my grandma(of all people) started watching it with me. Watching with an eternal mark makes anything interesting! 

Aside from watching rasslin, I follow the NFL, NBA, and UFC. I play guitar and am a huge metalhead, though I listen to some rap as well. Disc Golf is one of my favorite sports to play, and I trained MMA with a Brazilian Jiu-jitsu base for a time. Glad to be aboard peoples.


----------



## ChrisK

That's a pretty cool intro.

What kind of music you into? Like, specific bands/artists?

PS What's your grandma's favourite wrestler?


----------



## Buttermaker

Welcome to the Forum everybody.


----------



## StrongLikeBull

Hello, I am StrongLikeBull

I am from Russian Federation today, but other days I be from wherever Headliner does not ban me.

My favorite wrestlers being Goldberg and BrocK Lesnar.

I make the youtubes much, thankyou.


----------



## AustinG78

*Hello, I am Austin*

Just wanted to introduce myself. I have always been a big wrestling fan and love looking around the internet for wrestling news. I used to be a member of wwe-club.com (AustinG if anyone else moved from there)and I used to post a lot there before slowing down because of things going on in my personal life. I then went to get back on it and it was deleted which is unfortunate cause WWE-CLUB used to be like a family. Anyways I look forward to contributing to this forum now. I think the WWE is moving in a good direction right now and I am especially loving the way they are playing with all of the fans heads at the moment. I currently love Damien Sandow and believe that guy is a future player. I also love the Real Americans. Dig CM Punk but not digging what he's doing right now. And Im not anti Cena, think the guy is great. Always and forever will love Stone Cold. Im also a Triple H fan believe it or not. I just love wrestling and glad to be here!


----------



## RyanPelley

Welcome Austin. I'm sure the two of us can become BFFs.


----------



## Continuum

i'm just gonna call you Steve.


----------



## IntellectualSavior

G'day folks!

Just your average Australian wrestling fan (yes, we have them down here, too!) who has been watching pro wrestling for over twenty years.

I'm ready to rant and rave until Kane is in the Hall of Fame and Sandow wins a title.

Might be here for a while, guys. :cool2


----------



## Lady Eastwood

StrongLikeBull said:


> I am from Russian Federation today, but other days I be from wherever Headliner does not ban me.




:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel

I don't wanna be a noob (I am) but... what is the purpose of reputation? :O


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I don't wanna be a noob (I am) but... what is the purpose of reputation? :O


Just for fun. 

Don't throw a tantrum if somebody neg reps you and you'll be alright.


----------



## Delbert Grady

Hey all, been reading the site for a while...may post here and there but mostly here to read.


----------



## JMD77

Hello wrestling forums, I play Total Extreme Wrestling and 5GWS and book cards.


----------



## Dween_Deedles

Hello friends from the arctic Chicago suburbs! I just joined today and am super excited to have such a large amount of people to talk about wrestling with. Hope to make some lovely friends and maybe even learn a thing or two... but not more than two!


----------



## Brock

Welcome. Enjoy the site.


----------



## ice_edge

*Welcome new folks. I'll hope you're gonna have a good time here. *


----------



## Pratchett

Welcome to the mad house. Looking forward to you proving your mettle.


----------



## mindsmack51883

Sorry to break this up. But, before anyone asks, no, I'm not Mikasa “blending in”. Ha.


Hi. I've been coming to wrestling forums for a long, long time now. More often than not, I've preferred reading other people's opinions more than chiming in with my own. But, in recent weeks, I've been really excited for the WWE Network (among other things), and besides my girlfriend and my parents, none of my local friends or family have a clue what I'm going on about. So I figured it'd be a good time to finally give in and register. Since Wrestlezone came across particularly rude and close-minded, I think I'll give this place a shot. It seems like a pretty good fit.


My favorite wrestling company's WWE. Even though I have good memories of wrestling going as far as the 80s, I started watching regularly in 1993. Other than watching a lot of TNA over a three year span (and ignoring WWE at the same time), I've always been a WWE guy first and foremost. I'd definitely say the Attitude Era was my favorite time period – particularly the years when Vince Russo was the head writer. But there's also a lot of good stuff happening right now.


My all-time favorite wrestler's Mick Foley. My current favorite's CM Punk. I'm a big fan of Steve Austin, Brian Pillman, Dean Ambrose, etc.


----------



## Pratchett

Welcome to WF, mindsmack. If that _is _your real name... :hmm:


----------



## mindsmack51883

Haha. You'd have to know my parents.


----------



## Pratchett

mindsmack51883 said:


> Haha. You'd have to know my parents.


My wife has family in Bloomington. It's a possibility.


----------



## dizzylizzy87

I'm reintroducing myself, I was here for a good month last year, now I'm back. I've been busy planning a wedding with the future hubs so its calmed down a bit here now. But my name is Liz and I'm from the Chicago area. My fiance got me into WWE about 4 years ago, so I'm still a "virgin" when it comes to older stuff but I enjoy talking about wresting as well as watching


----------



## Bushmaster

Welcome back to the forum and congratulations on your future wedding.


----------



## Jerichoholic Ninja

Hey all, new to the forums here. After taking a long break from watching wrestling I got back into last year again and have become a huge fan again. I served in the United States Navy from 2008 to 2012, the majority of my time being with amphibious units in Virginia Beach. I'm now a college student in Jacksonville, Florida going for a bachelors in computer science. I look forward to contributing to the forums and talking wrestling with y'all.


----------



## Poe7

Hello everyone, new here - was posting through RAW last night and probably will most weeks.

From Newcastle in England and I'm 23. Attend Northumbria University studying Business. Manage a bookmakers.


----------



## Callisto

Welcome fellas.


----------



## Poe7

Thanks mate.

Anyone ever need help with gambling - I'm your man


----------



## flubber.

Hi all, I've been lurking for awhile mainly because I haven't watched wrestling in over 10 years so I've been using the forum to catch up on the behind the scenes comings and goings.

I watched pretty avidly between the age of 12 and 16 (possibly because I went to an all girl school, the men in tights aspect was a little thrilling  ) but have recently spent an alarming amount of time on youtube catching up on what I've missed....a lot by the sounds of it.

I work as a sales and marketing manager, I'm an avid long distance runner but I've started to work out more with weights to build up my core for an ultra marathon challenge in august.


----------



## Pharmakon

Welcome TO Wrestling Forums :


----------



## Taker90

hello all from Scotland i have watched wrestling since late 1998.
Age 24
- Why you picked your username the first wrestler i saw on tv was undertaker.
- Favorite wrestler(s)undertaker, Nash, Hogan, Stone Cold, The Rock,
- Favorite wrestling company WWE enjoy watching TNA sometimes.
look forward to posting more on the site.


----------



## KozmicLuis

Yo! Came to introduce as I always do.

I'm a 21 (soon to be 22) year old senior Graphic Design student, Mexican born, bits of European blood somewhere in my system. I have been lurking around since last year and finally realised that it'd be cool if I registered and get to participate in the awesome threads I've seen.

I have 3 languages in my brain so don't be surprised if my English isn't that perfect, I apologise for that. You may see me on some chat boxes inside RAW stream sites joking around and engaging with the fun convos that unfold in front of me.

Well, I guess my username gives away my Name, Luis Smith, huge fan of women's wrestling (Manami Toyata and Bull Nakano are some of my faves) and even though I like indy darlings on the WWE's main roster, I don't go around complaining (not always) since I'm more like a casual/smart mark hybrid.


----------



## AEA

Welcome peeps


----------



## Adam Cool

KozmicLuis said:


> Yo! Came to introduce as I always do.
> 
> I'm a 21 (soon to be 22) year old senior Graphic Design student, Mexican born, bits of European blood somewhere in my system. I have been lurking around since last year and finally realised that it'd be cool if I registered and get to participate in the awesome threads I've seen.
> 
> I have 3 languages in my brain so don't be surprised if my English isn't that perfect, I apologise for that. You may see me on some chat boxes inside RAW stream sites joking around and engaging with the fun convos that unfold in front of me.
> 
> Well, I guess my username gives away my Name, Luis Smith, huge fan of women's wrestling (Manami Toyata and Bull Nakano are some of my faves) and even though I like indy darlings on the WWE's main roster, I don't go around complaining (not always) since I'm more like a casual/smart mark hybrid.


Hello, Nice to meet you


----------



## Toxicz

Hello everyone. I used to be a big time WWE fan but I'm not really into it anymore. I still enjoy the community though.


----------



## TheWK90

Long time lurker, fir.. erm, second time poster. After looking around since January of last year, I've finally decided to sign up.

I'm 23. 

As far as my username goes, 90 is the year I was born, WK are my initials, and "the" came from the fact that I liked how Brian Kendrick went by "The Brian Kendrick." I thought that was funny.

My favorite wrestler is Kurt Angle, but I admit that I'm probably biased due to location. He was one of the main faces when I first started watching though.

WWE is my favorite promotion right now, but I do watch TNA every now and then. I spent a combined total of 33 or 34 hours travelling by Greyhound to go to Slammiversary 2013 in Boston. Hardly got any sleep. Could barely see any of the Gail-Taryn match because I was on the hard camera side. Good times.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Hi there! 

Long time lurker, decided to sign up. Don't know how regularly I'll post. Intermittently come in and out of watching WWE but now taking a large interest in Indie Wrestling with a new promotion popping up in my region (North East England) brought over some great U.S Talent like Adam Cole, Colt Cabana, Chuck Taylor, Rich Swann and Johnny Gargano so far! As well as some of the top UK Talents. Also taken a small interest in Japanese Wrestling but I need to calm down on my Wrasslin' intake as I'm currently at Uni and need to get work done.


----------



## Chrome

^:lmao Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

I'm more of a dick person.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Chrome said:


> ^:lmao Welcome to the forum.


Huh?


----------



## Gretchen

He was refering to a troll post by some new gimmick poster that was deleted.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

SuperSaucySausages is the best username Ive heard in some time (Y)


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

RhodesForWHC said:


> He was refering to a troll post by some new gimmick poster that was deleted.


Ah, okay then :lol: I had to admit I was slightly confused.


----------



## jamesphaes

Hey everyone! Been checking out this forum for a while and decided to make an account and become active on here! So Here is a little about me. I am 21 years old. I began weight lifting and going to the gym at age 19 when I realized how overweight I was. I lost 65 pounds, and began my bodybuilding journey! I finished my first real bulk in February and now I am about 6 weeks in to my first cut and it is going awesome. My real plans are to pursue a career in professional wrestling and work for the WWE. In May I will be moving to Canada for three months to train with former WWE and ECW superstar Lance Storm at his wrestling school. I have fallen in love with bodybuilding and fitness and want to learn as much about it as I can. 

Currently I have some big stuff going on in my life! As many of you know, the supplement brand Cellucor has been hosting a contest to name their new "mystery" flavor for their pre workout C4. My submission of "DYNAMELON" has made it to the top 16! The public now votes for their favorite. It will be narrowed down to 8, 4, 2 and then a winner. The winner wins 25k. This is huge for me. I am up to my neck in student loan debt. This money would help more than anyone can imagine. I could pay off my student loans and really pursue my dream of wrestling and bodybuilding. If anyone reading this has the spare time, it only takes a second. Please go to cellucormystery.com and vote for my submission of "DYNAMELON". It only takes a second. You can vote once per round and the first round is ending soon! Thanks guys!

I look forward to talking to all of you and learning from/with you all. Thank you or having me! Take care.


----------



## Brock




----------



## Lady Eastwood

^ Besides loving NBA, are you the male version of me? Jesus, same loves.


----------



## LadyPhenom

Renae
26
I'm legit Undertaker's biggest fan....I've got his symbol tattooed on my chest. 
The Undertaker, Bret Hart, JBL, Ultimate Warrior, Scott Hall
WWE and I loved WCW


----------



## Adam Cool

Hey LadyPhenom. Welcome to hell


----------



## Joshi Judas

Welcome newbies. Have fun.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

For all new people: 

Pineapple on pizza. Yay or nay?


----------



## PrincessEmily

Hai~

I am not really new, but I have been away for so long that I figure I could post here again. (I am hoping maybe to change my username?) Some things about me: I turn 21 on the 29th of this month! Yay, drinks! ^^ I am finishing up my junior year at university; currently majoring in mathematics. I am in the honors program and hoping to get my Master's degree in 2 years. My current favorite wrestlers right now are Adam Rose, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, and Sami Zayn in that order. My favorite show is NXT.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Ninja-Kitty

Hello, I've posted a few times but I should finally post an introduction. I'm Ninjakitty, or Dani. I am 20 and I will probably stick to my lurking and/or posting stupid replies. 

^-^


----------



## Brock




----------



## Pharmakon

LadyPhenom said:


> Renae
> 26
> I'm legit Undertaker's biggest fan....I've got his symbol tattooed on my chest.
> The Undertaker, Bret Hart, JBL, Ultimate Warrior, Scott Hall
> WWE and I loved WCW


Welcome Renae :renee


----------



## Cashmere

*New here*

I'm a long time wrestling fan and I'm also into sports, etc...

This seems like a cool place and I just wanted to introduce myself


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: New here*

There is an introduction thread in this part of the forum. But either way, welcome, brother!


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: New here*



₵ash®;32684761 said:


> I'm a long time wrestling fan and I'm also into sports, etc...
> 
> This seems like a cool place and I just wanted to introduce myself


Welcome, cool username and sig :benson


----------



## Cashmere

Thx for the greetings


----------



## KicksToFaces!

Hello! Have been following the forum for quite some time now, so I decided to register. My favorite wrestlers are Daniel Bryan, Cesaro, Lesnar, Young Bucks, Sami Zayn, Devitt...
I watch WWE, NJPW and PWG, but i follow TNA and ROH sometimes, although they are not at there best right now (Especially TNA)
I come from Croatia and English is not really my first language so don't go harsh on me if I spell something wrong or somethin' like that.


----------



## ChrisK

If you like Devitt, you should check out ICW:

www.youtube.com/user/ICWOnline


----------



## Joey_Swoll

Hey hey hey. New to the forum but have been a member of thewweforum for a while and have been watching promotions outside of WWE in the last few years. Hoping the community here is as active as thewweforum too. 

Good day all.


----------



## witchblade000

- 23
- I've been using this username on other social media sites since 2008
- The Undertaker, The members of the Shield, The members of the Wyatt family, CM Punk
- WWE


----------



## ExplicitAmbrose

Hi, I've been watching WWE since 2008 and recently started to follow ROH and PWG. TNA's product gives me cancer tho.
I'm a big fan of Daniel Bryan, the late great CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, The Wyatt Family, Cesaro and Wade Barrett.
This place seems cool and it looks like it has a place to discuss for everything, so yeah, hope for the best.


----------



## StormRaver

*Hello everyone!*

Heya peeps. 

I wasn't sure where to post a "I'm new to this forum, I'm saying hello Thread", so I thought I'd introduce myself here. 

I have been a member here before, like back in 08 and I can't quite remember my username, but that doesn't matter. I'm finally back on this awesome forum. 

I hope everyone is cool and sorry if I'm taking up the space with this thread! 

Cheers!

:


----------



## SkandorAkbar

*Re: Hello everyone!*

a/s/l ?


----------



## StormRaver

*Re: Hello everyone!*

Didn't know this was OMEGLE! 

But I am a male, 22 and from the UK.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: Hello everyone!*


----------



## CupofCoffee

*Re: Hello everyone!*

Welcome to the forum, dude. ositivity


----------



## Klein Helmer

*Re: Hello everyone!*



StormRaver said:


> Didn't know this was OMEGLE!
> 
> But I am a male, 22 and from the UK.


I'm sorry, but the response we were looking for was:

Asian, Female, Lane Bryant


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Hi

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: Hello everyone!*



StormRaver said:


> Heya peeps.
> 
> I wasn't sure where to post a "I'm new to this forum, I'm saying hello Thread", so I thought I'd introduce myself here.
> 
> I have been a member here before, like back in 08 and I can't quite remember my username, but that doesn't matter. I'm finally back on this awesome forum.
> 
> I hope everyone is cool and sorry if I'm taking up the space with this thread!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> :


No problem bro, the welcome thread is in a really weird place. I think it's a sticky, if I recall correctly. 

WELCOME TO THE FORUM, FRIEND! There are a lot of people here who are cool, but it's also like the wild west. A lot of uncool people as well. Try to ignore 'em. 

Have fun. You're always welcome to join us at the "Other Wrestling TV and Internet Show" Thread. Located in the other wrestling section, we bitch about bad wrestling and make outrageous claims about the companies we do like. 

At least I do. 

We also try to play matchmaker and set you up with a nice girl you can settle down with. NO WAIT! That's my Aunt Lidia ...

WE try to set you up with a nice _wrestling promotion_ you can settle down with.


----------



## WWE

*Re: Hello everyone!*

sup my ******


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Hello everyone!*

Welcome Back to the WF, it's automatically better now than it was in 08 mainly because The Soup :kobe10


----------



## RyanPelley

You're gonna have to choose sides pretty soon... Might as well send me your dick pic and I'll protect you from the others.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: Hello everyone!*

Do you have a big dick?


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: Hello everyone!*

Welcome aboard, mate.

You'll hate wrestling within two weeks.


----------



## 189558

*Re: Hello everyone!*


----------



## Speedbird

Hey I just joined! I used to be on Wrestlezone but that site is so lame so I said fuck it and joined WF instead. :dance

I love indy wrestling, and I'm just now getting in to Puro & Lucha. I also watch WWE. My favorite wrestlers: Daniel Bryan, Kazuchika Okada, Rey Mysterio (before 2010), Paige, Prince Devitt, Ricoshet and more


----------



## LFC_Styles

Welcome to WF


----------



## Lariat From Hell

Speedbird said:


> Hey I just joined! I used to be on Wrestlezone but that site is so lame so I said fuck it and joined WF instead. :dance
> 
> I love indy wrestling, and I'm just now getting in to Puro & Lucha. I also watch WWE. My favorite wrestlers: Daniel Bryan, Kazuchika Okada, Rey Mysterio (before 2010), Paige, Prince Devitt, Ricoshet and more


Welcome!!!


----------



## Klein Helmer

Hi guys, my name is Klein Helmer and I like reptiles and table tennis. Just don't be mean to me I'm kinda shy lol.


----------



## Pratchett

Klein Helmer said:


> Hi guys, my name is Klein Helmer and I like reptiles and table tennis. Just don't be mean to me I'm kinda shy lol.


Welcome to the asylum run by the inmates. Just always remember not to be a BULLY, be a STAR.


----------



## wwffans123

Anna Kendrick


----------



## Pharmakon

Speedbird said:


> Hey I just joined! I used to be on Wrestlezone but that site is so lame so I said fuck it and joined WF instead. :dance
> 
> I love indy wrestling, and I'm just now getting in to Puro & Lucha. I also watch WWE. My favorite wrestlers: Daniel Bryan, Kazuchika Okada, Rey Mysterio (before 2010), Paige, Prince Devitt, Ricoshet and more


Welcome, and yes these forums are better than WrestleZone


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Welcome to the asylum run by the inmates. Just always remember not to be a BULLY, be a STAR.


ositivity


----------



## BEARHUG

I have just joined after quitting an old forum I used for 3 years. That forum turned into a war zone.(Just a place to argue with no moderation.):woolcock


----------



## TNAFan4lyfe

BEARHUG said:


> I have just joined after quitting an old forum I used for 3 years. That forum turned into a war zone.(Just a place to argue with no moderation.):woolcock


Welcome dude and be nice, I know I'm gonna be promoted to Mod soon. so careful what you say. peace.


----------



## StormRaver

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes! P.s, I have sent the appropriate dick pics to the people who requested! Peace!


----------



## RAB

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Welcome dude and be nice, I know I'm gonna be promoted to Mod soon. so careful what you say. peace.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Brock




----------



## Chrome

TNAFan4lyfe said:


> Welcome dude and be nice, I know I'm gonna be promoted to Mod soon. so careful what you say. peace.


It's nice that despite all the abuse you take, you still have a sense of humor.


----------



## Speedbird

CM Styles said:


> Welcome to WF


Thank you!



IWCsOnlyRybackMark said:


> Welcome!!!


Thank you!



Botchamaniac45 said:


> Welcome, and yes these forums are better than WrestleZone


Thank you, Captain Obvious.


----------



## BoiBoiDabik

Hey all! I've registered to this forum a couple of days ago but I've been reading it for about a month now. I've been a wrestling fan for over 14 years now and I'm currently 20 years old and I'm from Germany. My favorite wrestlers are the members of the Shield, Brock Lesnar, Bad News Barrett, Cesaro and I'm a Paul Heyman guy - my favorite wrestling company therefore is the WWE.


----------



## Spam1985

Hi guys, I've been lurking for a few years. Looks like I made an account a while back but never posted anything... until now! :bully4

I won't bother introducing myself properly here as it seems this thread doesn't get a whole lot of attention, so I'll probably head on over to the "Controversial Opinions" thread whereby I might start to make some new enemies and/or friends. :avit:


----------



## Klein Helmer

Spam1985 said:


> Hi guys, I've been lurking for a few years. Looks like I made an account a while back but never posted anything... until now! :bully4
> 
> I won't bother introducing myself properly here as it seems this thread doesn't get a whole lot of attention, so I'll probably head on over to the "Controversial Opinions" thread whereby I might start to make some new enemies and/or friends. :avit:


If that's your style, hurry up with your fifty posts and get in here!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/

In fact, all of you should jump into the fray.


----------



## Brock

Welcome.


----------



## Spam1985

Klein Helmer said:


> If that's your style, hurry up with your fifty posts and get in here!
> 
> In fact, all of you should jump into the fray.





The Hitman said:


> Welcome.


Ha ha, thanks guys.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Hi, my name is Shiki*










and I'm a noob. This forum is pretty difficult to figure out.

Please help me out until I get how things work here.

1) How do I visit my own profile?
2) How do I show my signature? I already uploaded one but it won't show up.
3) How would I know if someone "liked" my post? If there's even a like button here.
4) Is it possible to delete my own comments?

I'll be posting more questions in the near future. Thanks.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*

Shikiiii baby! Make them humble!

1. Quick Links>My Profile

2. Once in profile find signature and put what you want in the box that says signature.

3. UserCP, Green Rep means you made a good post, Red rep means you made a bad one

4. Not to my knowledge no but you can edit them.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*

@SOR

Thank you very much 

2) As I said, I already uploaded one but for some reason, it won't show up below my posts.

Look at this


----------



## Jerittude

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*

Click "Insert Signature Picture" and afterwards, "Save Signature" below.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*



Jerittude said:


> Click "Insert Signature Picture" and afterwards, "Save Signature" below.


That's what I did from the start. I think this forum is glitched to some users. I need help from the mods.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*



TheDeathGodShiki said:


> @SOR
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> 2) As I said, I already uploaded one but for some reason, it won't show up below my posts.
> 
> Look at this


Do not upload it through your pc. Host it on imgur and use the







tag.

edit wait, you actually can't. What's wrong with you wrestlingforum? Y u do dis?


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*

Any mod here who can help me out?


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*



TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Any mod here who can help me out?


PM one of the mods from the "staff" click through in the panel on the top right of the page.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*



Dib said:


> PM one of the mods from the "staff" click through in the panel on the top right of the page.


Thanks.


----------



## WWCturbo

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*

Whassuuuuuuup?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*



TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Thanks.


Wait wait I've done it.










See the "Insert Signature Picture" link? Click on it. It will put a tag in your sig. ([.SIGPIC] without the dot)

Do that and you're done.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*



RM Dandy said:


> Wait wait I've done it.
> 
> See the "Insert Signature Picture" link? Click on it. It will put a tag in your sig. ([.SIGPIC] without the dot)
> 
> Do that and you're done.


Wooooo!!! Thanks! 



WWCturbo said:


> Whassuuuuuuup?


Konnichiwa


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Coach

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*

*Hi*


----------



## teddygamer

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*

Shiki, you are GOAT in that 5th movie!


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*

Skiki baby break your back make you humble


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*

Hello, nice gentlemen 



teddygamer said:


> Shiki, you are GOAT in that 5th movie!


Araya's mistake FTW 
Easily my favorite scene in all of anime... ever


----------



## theswayzetrain

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*

welcome


----------



## Tater

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*

Wow. I guess posting a pic of an anime chick is enough to get the fanboys all excited.


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*

Welcome Fellow Shiki Baby :sheiky


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Hi, my name is Shiki*



Tater said:


> Wow. I guess posting a pic of an anime chick is enough to get the fanboys all excited.


I'm not even an anime fan, but anime fans attract me for some reason.


----------



## TheDarkKing

I thought i'd introduce myself here hello people


----------



## Brock

Welcome. Be good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheDarkKing

No need to worry i am a very good boy


----------



## Iambic

I'm new as well and I'm really liking it here so far!


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

I live in Japan so my love for anime and manga came naturally.

I really like and know a lot about combat sports as well. (MMA, boxing, kickboxing)

I only watch wrestling during WrestleMania season. I barely watch Raw and I totally stopped watching Smackdown 3 years ago. I even miss a lot of WWE PPVs too. Wrestling hasn't been interesting for the past 2 years.


----------



## Pharmakon

Welcome everyone in the previous page :messi


----------



## LALAH

Hi.  Too bad I didn't know about this site years ago...


----------



## Pratchett

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> I live in Japan so my love for anime and manga came naturally.
> 
> I really like and know a lot about combat sports as well. (MMA, boxing, kickboxing)
> 
> *I only watch wrestling during WrestleMania season. I barely watch Raw and I totally stopped watching Smackdown 3 years ago. I even miss a lot of WWE PPVs too. Wrestling hasn't been interesting for the past 2 years.*


I see you fitting in very well here, actually.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki

How do I "like" a post? And there are some nice comments on my page. What's up with that? How do I reply to them?


----------



## Stax Classic

Well, if you click on the scales next to a post <--- you can leave a positive or negative reputation score for the poster.

That's about as close as you can get to liking and replying, unless you sent off a private message to them.


----------



## Jessica_Bats

When I see a post I like on a forum that doesnt have a like option, I just quote and say "liked post", and add to it.

Haha, but hi Im new here. I used to like wrestling. I really liked wcw back some time ago. Im not too big into wwe, but tna can be cool sometimes. Though I honestly oly started watching cause they had Sting  But just joined and wanted to say hello.

Hello!


I seem to see the name Hoopy Frood on almost every site I join. Is the Hoopy Frood here one person named Hoopy Frood, or is it just a super common name?


----------



## Pharmakon

Welcome and also for liking post, you rep here.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Jessica_Bats said:


> When I see a post I like on a forum that doesnt have a like option, I just quote and say "liked post", and add to it.
> 
> Haha, but hi Im new here. I used to like wrestling. I really liked wcw back some time ago. Im not too big into wwe, but tna can be cool sometimes. Though I honestly oly started watching cause they had Sting  But just joined and wanted to say hello.
> 
> Hello!
> 
> 
> I seem to see the name Hoopy Frood on almost every site I join. Is the Hoopy Frood here one person named Hoopy Frood, or is it just a super common name?


Welcome to the forum


----------



## Ethan Johns

I like turtles.


----------



## __howdy__

Hey I'm __howdy__ 

I used to post back in the day on wwfwcw.com right through to The Mayhem etc. 

Any old school wrestling forum guys here?


----------



## Pharmakon

Howdy, welcome to WF


----------



## Joshi Judas

Welcome to all newbies. Enjoy the WF experience.


----------



## EzraBenjamin

Hi.


----------



## BodieBroadus

*The new guy!*

New guy here, been a wrestling fan for over 20 years now(kanenite since he debuted), took a break for awhile, came back about 4 years ago and havent looked back. Been lurking for awhile so I figured I'd join in on the fun.


----------



## Klee

*Re: The new guy!*

Not strictly the right section, in anyway, for introductions. 

BUT, welcome all the same (Y)


----------



## Xderby

*Re: The new guy!*

Welcome to our awsome forum ! We hope you will enjoy reading that big guys sucks,Batista get X-Pac heat,Cm punk should ended the streak,Dolph Ziggler would be a better face of the company than Cena,Daniel bryan is the best wrestler that ever was but suddently when he hav the titles he sucks ,Brock is ovverrated and he sucks dicks,every Diva except Paige and Aj sucks,everyone is getting buried by HHH and Cena,Sandow should be pushed and be a main eventer and everyone who is 40+ years old should retire !


----------



## Corporate Rock

*Re: The new guy!*



Xderby said:


> Welcome to our awsome forum ! We hope you will enjoy reading that big guys sucks,Batista get X-Pac heat,Cm punk should ended the streak,Dolph Ziggler would be a better face of the company than Cena,Daniel bryan is the best wrestler that ever was but suddently when he hav the titles he sucks ,Brock is ovverrated and he sucks dicks,every Diva except Paige and Aj sucks,everyone is getting buried by HHH and Cena,Sandow should be pushed and be a main eventer and everyone who is 40+ years old should retire !


Sums it up pretty well lol.


----------



## Jobberwacky

*Re: The new guy!*



Xderby said:


> Welcome to our awsome forum ! We hope you will enjoy reading that big guys sucks,Batista get X-Pac heat,Cm punk should ended the streak,Dolph Ziggler would be a better face of the company than Cena,Daniel bryan is the best wrestler that ever was but suddently when he hav the titles he sucks ,*Brock is ovverrated and he sucks dicks*,every Diva except Paige and Aj sucks,everyone is getting buried by HHH and Cena,Sandow should be pushed and be a main eventer and everyone who is 40+ years old should retire !



whut :renee


----------



## BodieBroadus

*Re: The new guy!*



Xderby said:


> Welcome to our awsome forum ! We hope you will enjoy reading that big guys sucks,Batista get X-Pac heat,Cm punk should ended the streak,Dolph Ziggler would be a better face of the company than Cena,Daniel bryan is the best wrestler that ever was but suddently when he hav the titles he sucks ,Brock is ovverrated and he sucks dicks,every Diva except Paige and Aj sucks,everyone is getting buried by HHH and Cena,Sandow should be pushed and be a main eventer and everyone who is 40+ years old should retire !


lol like I said, I've been coming here for a month or so, I pretty much know what to expect.


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: The new guy!*

Welcome to the forums, buddy .


----------



## MassiveDynamic

*Re: The new guy!*



Xderby said:


> Welcome to our awsome forum ! We hope you will enjoy reading that big guys sucks,Batista get X-Pac heat,Cm punk should ended the streak,Dolph Ziggler would be a better face of the company than Cena,Daniel bryan is the best wrestler that ever was but suddently when he hav the titles he sucks ,Brock is ovverrated and he sucks dicks,every Diva except Paige and Aj sucks,everyone is getting buried by HHH and Cena,Sandow should be pushed and be a main eventer and everyone who is 40+ years old should retire !


wow.. that about sums it up. -- welcome to the forums OP


----------



## Brandough

*Re: The new guy!*

I guess I'm no longer the new kid around here


----------



## alchecho

*Re: The new guy!*

Welcome buddy, i was a lurker too for a while until i decided to join, this forum keeps me entertained when im at work haha , hope you enjoy your time here:chrisholly


----------



## kurtmangled

*Re: The new guy!*

Welcome sir


----------



## TrainRekt

Hello everyone. New user here...or at least new user in this day and age. I am 26 years old. I picked my username because it's important to remain a hustler in this day and age. Money isn't easy and everyone needs to stay on their game. Even Vince still hustles to this day and that damn bastard is a billionaire! Favorite wrestling company is WWE only out of loyalty since WWF was my first wrestling company I kept up with as a kid in the 90s.

Great to MEET YOU ALL! Excited to be back and apart of these legendary forums once again. See everyone soon!


----------



## Sotsi!

*Hello all, i'm new here!*

Hi my name is Kevin and one of my favourite things is wrestling. 
I love John Cena and Randy Orton, and no don't give me hate, John Cena is the best!
My favourite film is Sotsi, I can't stress enough how amazing it is. 

Anyway thanks for listening
Sotsi!


----------



## Xderby

*Re: Hello all, i'm new here!*

Hi Sotsi...it should be tsotsi i think.


----------



## Pharmakon

Welcome Sotsi :cena3


----------



## H

*Re: Hello all, i'm new here!*



Design2Hustle said:


> Hello everyone. New user here...or at least new user in this day and age. I am 26 years old. I picked my username because it's important to remain a hustler in this day and age. Money isn't easy and everyone needs to stay on their game. Even Vince still hustles to this day and that damn bastard is a billionaire! Favorite wrestling company is WWE only out of loyalty since WWF was my first wrestling company I kept up with as a kid in the 90s.
> 
> Great to MEET YOU ALL! Excited to be back and apart of these legendary forums once again. See everyone soon!





Sotsi! said:


> Hi my name is Kevin and one of my favourite things is wrestling.
> I love John Cena and Randy Orton, and no don't give me hate, John Cena is the best!
> My favourite film is Sotsi, I can't stress enough how amazing it is.
> 
> Anyway thanks for listening
> Sotsi!


Welcome, brothers. Please keep all derogatory comments about Triple H to yourself and there will be no problems. Enjoy your stay.

:hhh2


----------



## ManMountainMantaur

.


----------



## eleventy1111

Hey all, new here.

Just getting acquainted with WWE again after about 10 years out of the loop. I was first a fan in '99 in the middle of the attitude era. Kane was (still is) my favourite. Boy have I missed a lot! Thankfully youtube is helping me catch up


----------



## BulletProofMonk87

^

Hey what's up brotha!


Hi everyone! BulletProofMonk here!

Diehard WWE fan for almost 22 years! I've been to many forums and thought I should give this one a try. I come from a tiny city in Uzbekistan and am now living Los Angeles. I hope to have fun on this site and meet many new people so to share my wreslting thoughts with, as well as bring forth the truth about the one who is no longer allowed to be here.

Sorry for my English! I look forward to meeting a bunch of cool people. So far I'm loving the site!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.

Don't worry about your English, most people who have it as a first language can't even speak it.


----------



## BulletProofMonk87

Catalanotto said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> Don't worry about your English, most people who have it as a first language can't even speak it.




Lol thank you. It's hard coming to merica from Uzbekistan and trying to piece together sentences. I'm actually a better typer than I am speaker of English thanks to the US english class system. If you heard me speak english wouldn't understand me lol.

Thank you for welcoming to the website. I think you and everyone else gonna like the humbler tomorrow afternoon. I'm not even sure if I spelled that right but I'm trying lol.


----------



## LOVEnGRACE999

-Name: Sophia
- Age: 19
- Why you picked your username: I chose my user name because it fits who I'am
- Favorite wrestler(s): none in particular; though I do have some that I love.
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE


----------



## Pharmakon

LOVEnGRACE999 said:


> -Name: Sophia
> - Age: 19
> - Why you picked your username: I chose my user name because it fits who I'am
> - Favorite wrestler(s): none in particular; though I do have some that I love.
> - Favorite wrestling company: WWE


Welcome to WF great username


----------



## ror23again

*hi*

my new screen name is ror23again. my old screen name was ror23 on hotmail i no longer have hotmail anymore. so i created a new one instead. i have been gone for a long time now.

im more of a reader type rather than talking. i basically lurk around. it is nice to be back on the forums again.looking foward to reading around once again.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: hi*

:maury

Hey CM Punk girl.


----------



## ror23again

you will have to excuse me i have been gone for a long time. i should have posted but it is done now. thank you person who did that for me.


----------



## Naka Moora

Hi everyone.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE

Welcome to the jungle, noobs


----------



## DojoBrother

- 17
- The Dojo Bros were my favorite team at the time I chose it so...
- Shinsuke Nakamura, Chris Hero, Dean Ambrose, Akira Tozawa, Seth Rollins, Tomohiro Ishii, Johnny Gargano, YAMATO, Luke Harper and Solomon Crowe.
- Three way tie between PWG, CHIKARA and NJPW. I'm also slowly getting into Dragon Gate as well.

That clears up most of it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*ShinsuKlee Nakamura* (user) will probably mark for your list. :banderas

also, hi.


----------



## JeriTest23

HELLO EVERYBODY,

I hope you guys are fine and your lives are very good and enjoy of that.

I'm not a english or american guy and my writes are not perfect sorry, but I will try the best of me. :agree:

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## Ozymandias

Hey everyone! 

I'm Mike, I live in Detroit. Big WWE fan. My favorite current wrestlers are Seth Rollins and Bray Wyatt, so I have someone to deeply root for in each ladder match. My favorite wrestler of all time is Edge. 

Some other things to know about me: I'm a huge fan of the Detroit Tigers and the MLB. I'm also a big fan of the Detroit Pistons. I watch the NFL and NHL casually. 

Huge fan of Breaking Bad. I believe it to be the best TV show of all time.

I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Pratchett

Ozymandias said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I'm Mike, I live in Detroit. Big WWE fan. My favorite current wrestlers are Seth Rollins and Bray Wyatt, so I have someone to deeply root for in each ladder match. My favorite wrestler of all time is Edge.
> 
> Some other things to know about me: I'm a huge fan of the Detroit Tigers and the MLB. I'm also a big fan of the Detroit Pistons. I watch the NFL and NHL casually.
> 
> Huge fan of Breaking Bad. I believe it to be the best TV show of all time.
> 
> I look forward to meeting you all!


Welcome to the forum. Cool name. (Y)


----------



## just_chelsey

Hi I'm new here! 

Oh wait. 

My wrestling interest has piqued again so I found myself back on the forums today. It's been 9 years? Seriously?


----------



## Nevermove

Hey guys, I go by Nevermove. Rep to whomever can figure out what the name is a reference to


----------



## Magic

welcome/welcome back. enjoy the forums before you realize how depressing the wrestling sections are on here. :side:


----------



## A$AP

just_chelsey said:


> Hi I'm new here!
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> My wrestling interest has piqued again so I found myself back on the forums today. It's been 9 years? Seriously?


Prepare yourself.


----------



## H

just_chelsey said:


> Hi I'm new here!
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> My wrestling interest has piqued again so I found myself back on the forums today. It's been 9 years? Seriously?


Most guys are like


----------



## Obfuscation

A$AP said:


> Prepare yourself.


offside (w/your bitch)


----------



## ChrisK

Quoth the Raven?


Also, hey all.


----------



## V. Skybox

Hi all. I'm into wrestling and a bit of football. I am a huge fan of Velvet Sky (about as far as it gets without entering Samuel-Shaw-creepy-bastard territory) and that's how I got my name. 

As for my favourite current male wrestlers, I like Austin Aries, Roman Reigns, EC3, Bray Wyatt, and TJ Perkins. Among my all-time favourites are Mr Perfect and Jimmy Snuka.

I seem to be in a tiny minority currently, in that I actually really like TNA. When I see people writing about how it's gotten worse, I get confused, because it actually isn't bad at all.


----------



## Chvnsey

Hi, I'm Joanna and I'm from the UK  I'm 18. I've liked wrestling since I can remember. Currently my favourites are Sami Zayn, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Adrian Neville, Bad News Barrett, Paige, AJ Lee, Emma and Bayley. I could talk about wrestling alllll day every day. A part from wrestling I really like horror films and I'm okay at baking. Not the greatest but I'll get there. Sooooo.. hey


----------



## Coach

Chvnsey said:


> Hi, I'm Joanna and I'm from the UK  I'm 18. I've liked wrestling since I can remember. Currently my favourites are Sami Zayn, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Adrian Neville, Bad News Barrett, Paige, AJ Lee, Emma and Bayley. I could talk about wrestling alllll day every day. A part from wrestling I really like horror films and I'm okay at baking. Not the greatest but I'll get there. Sooooo.. hey


*Bake me some brownies.
*


----------



## Chvnsey

PepsiPlunge07 said:


> *Bake me some brownies.
> *


I can try my best for ya


----------



## Coach

Chvnsey said:


> I can try my best for ya


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Chvnsey said:


> Hi, I'm Joanna and I'm from the UK  I'm 18. I've liked wrestling since I can remember. Currently my favourites are Sami Zayn, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Adrian Neville, Bad News Barrett, Paige, AJ Lee, Emma and Bayley. I could talk about wrestling alllll day every day. A part from wrestling I really like horror films and I'm okay at baking. Not the greatest but I'll get there. Sooooo.. hey


Who is your favorite pokemon Chans-Chynsey?


----------



## Chvnsey

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Who is your favorite pokemon Chans-Chynsey?


Hahaha well it's not Chansey  idk, maybe Lapras? Or Charizard? I can't choose hahaha.


----------



## Empress

Hey. I decided to stop lurking and make an account. 

I'm into wrestling, basketball and entertainment. My current favorites are Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan, Stephanie McMahon, AJ Lee, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Bray Wyatt and Ziggler. Some of my all time favs are Undertaker, HBK, The Rock, Stone Cold, Randy Savage and Mr. Perfect. 

Welcome to all the other newbies.


----------



## Brock

Welcome to the madhouse. Be good.


----------



## Pharmakon

Empress said:


> Hey. I decided to stop lurking and make an account.
> 
> I'm into wrestling, basketball and entertainment. My current favorites are Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan, Stephanie McMahon, AJ Lee, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Bray Wyatt and Ziggler. Some of my all time favs are Undertaker, HBK, The Rock, Stone Cold, Randy Savage and Mr. Perfect.
> 
> Welcome to all the other newbies.


:clap thank you for stopping the lurking, welcome Empress Dowager


----------



## CrayCray

Hey there guys long time lurker but new poster obviously. Anyway I thought it was about time I registered so I have. Anyway my real name is Adam, I am 30 and my interests other than the obvious are video game and Football. I am a big Ebbsfleet United supporter but I gather most of you would not know who they are. Anyway my fav wrestling promotion is TNA but I like wrestling in general so I try hard not to bash any promotion too much. Anyway fav wrestler now would be Davey Richards but my fav wrestler(Or wrestlers) of all time would be The Road Warriors. Anyway that is about it for my intro so hope to have many intresting debates and whatnot whilst I am here.


----------



## Pharmakon

CrayCray said:


> Hey there guys long time lurker but new poster obviously. Anyway I thought it was about time I registered so I have. Anyway my real name is Adam, I am 30 and my interests other than the obvious are video game and Football. I am a big Ebbsfleet United supporter but I gather most of you would not know who they are. Anyway my fav wrestling promotion is TNA but I like wrestling in general so I try hard not to bash any promotion too much. Anyway fav wrestler now would be Davey Richards but my fav wrestler(Or wrestlers) of all time would be The Road Warriors. Anyway that is about it for my intro so hope to have many intresting debates and whatnot whilst I am here.


Welcome Cray :jay2


----------



## ChrisK

Chvnsey said:


> Hi, I'm Joanna and I'm from the UK  I'm 18. I've liked wrestling since I can remember. Currently my favourites are Sami Zayn, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Adrian Neville, Bad News Barrett, Paige, AJ Lee, Emma and Bayley. I could talk about wrestling alllll day every day. A part from wrestling I really like horror films and I'm okay at baking. Not the greatest but I'll get there. Sooooo.. hey


You like any UK promotions?


----------



## 304418

Hello all. I’m Verbatim17. After lurking for about a year, I’ve decided to join the forum and try it out.

I started watching during the Monday Night Wars era around late ‘96-early ’97, and thus, am a fan of a lot of guys (and gals) during that period. I switched from WWE to TNA in 2005 and watched up until mid ‘07 when Benoit died. 

I started watching again in 2012 and I have been watching on and off ever since. After watching the WWE and TNA since my return and been left unimpressed with the overall product (even though I like a lot of the new talent), I mainly watch puro these days, more specifically NJPW, NOAH and some Joshi matches. I also tend to order a lot of ROH DVDs these days and will watch old classic matches as well.


----------



## Wishkah_33

Hey guys, just wanted to stop by and say hello


----------



## ChrisK

Hello


----------



## Mike Smalling

Hello. I'm kind of new here. I have not been a regular here in almost 3-4/5 years now. That's kind of like two decades in forum time is it not?

Not really sure how many of you people remember me (and don't really care if you don't), but I have fond memories of intellectual connections with several of the regular faces on here. I guess those connections and my interest in wrestling being slightly re-kindled are what have brought me back to this place.

I am a fan of movies/music, reading (LOTS of it), video games, and the obvious. (Wrestling.)

I'm also a corporate slave, a hindu, and the possessor of an identity crisis that could warrant it's own coming of age novel. Then again, who doesn't have a story like that?

People who know me in real life compare me to Sheldon Cooper. I've always thought of that as being a huge compliment as Sheldon and Penny are the only two people who make that show worth watching.

I will be staying here mainly for the entertainment/music, video games, TDL and WWE sections.

Looking forward to future correspondence.


----------



## Obfuscation

Barnabus Stinson, imo


----------



## Mike Smalling

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Barnabus Stinson, imo


You are definitely one of the remembered faces sir. Good to see TLK around as well.

Wonder if Pyro still virulently hates Orton 8*D

That was identity crisis/closed minded Orton-Radiohead mark time of my life. Now my interests have widened. Believe it or not, becoming older actually literally opens up your mind a lot more. It's one of those things you don't understand until it actually happens.


----------



## Empress

Welcome to the newbies.


----------



## Naka Moora

UltraMantis Black said:


> ^^
> - 22
> - It's an indy wrestler.. the name sounds cool (or i think it does )
> - Alberto Del Rio, AJ Styles, Shawn Michaels, The Rock, Davey Richards, Hiroshi Tanahashi, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Sin Cara (Mistico), Cibernetico, Steve Austin, Edge.. the list goes on and on.
> - WWE
> - Haven't been in all three to express an opinion..
> 
> *And anything else you would like to share:* Cool Sig bro! ;/


Good taste in wrestlers.

Hey.


----------



## Pratchett

Empress said:


> Welcome to the newbies.


You joined 2 weeks ago :hmm:


----------



## Empress

Pratchett said:


> You joined 2 weeks ago :hmm:


I lurked for almost a year. It feels like I've been here longer than two weeks. But I am technically a newbie too.


----------



## Devitt

Hey everybuddy im 21 annnd im a kiwi! I used to lurk like crazy on this site back in 2011 and idk but i just sorta randomly came back to it this year when i started watching wrestling fulltime again. I havent watched the product since 2001(aaages i know). Im an attitude era girl through and through? My favorite current wrestlers are the shield(roman,dean,seth in that order), bray wyatt and barrett. My all time favourite though is The Great One. Other random facts about me is that im a huge rugby fan as is the norm for nzders and Im part Argentinian so GO MESSI MAGIC! Looking forward to getting to know you all!

P.S my username is short for: d-dwayne d-douglas j-johnson and his birth year.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Welcome to the forum DDJ1972 enjoy your stay & enjoy posting!


----------



## Pharmakon

DDJ1972 said:


> Hey everybuddy im leila im 21 annnd im a kiwi! I used to lurk like crazy on this site back in 2011 and idk but i just sorta randomly came back to it this year when i started watching wrestling fulltime again. I havent watched the product since 2001(aaages i know). Im an attitude era girl through and through? My favorite current wrestlers are the shield(roman,dean,seth in that order), bray wyatt and barrett. My all time favourite though is The Great One. Other random facts about me is that im a huge rugby fan as is the norm for nzders and Im part Argentinian so GO MESSI MAGIC! Looking forward to getting to know you all!
> 
> P.S my username is short for: d-dwayne d-douglas j-johnson and his birth year.


Welcome, you made the right choice to stop lurking and join.


----------



## KEKOA_HAVANA

- 11, I am there for a long time, but previously, I was just a reader
- I tought it will sound cool
- John Cena, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns, The Undertaker, Bad News Barrett, Bo Dallas, Rey Mysterio.
- WWE
- I haven't traveled there, but maybe USA.


----------



## communitykid

My names Matt, I'm 21, been a wrestling fan since I was old enough to walk. All time favorite, HBK. Even before I was old enough to appreciate his in-ring ability, athleticism, and storytelling, I just idolized him. Current favorite is a little tough. Used to be Punk but now that he's gone, I'd have to say Ziggler. First time I remember jumping out of my seat and getting verbally excited about wrestling in a long time is when he cashed in post WM29. I live in between Pittsburgh and Cleveland so I've got some good options for live events and PPVs, and I'm close to a frequent house shoe venue as well. Just saw my first live PPV at the crazy Royal Rumble we had in Pittsburgh this past year, and I'm talking way too much for a post that no one's going to read.

Regardless, if you are reading this, I'm sure you'll see me around quite a bit, I'm very opinionated and passionate about WWE wrestling.


----------



## The Lady Killer

Jay :mark:


----------



## Skyeborne

Um...hi!

I decided to stop being shy and afraid and create an account. I've been lurking for awhile now [mostly in the Be the Booker section], but I wanna try to get involved a little more. ^-^ So...about me...? The name Skyeborne is something I have been using for awhile now. Skye is a different spelling of Sky, and borne is a French word meaning boundary. So, to me Skyeborne is a play on of "The Sky is the limit. I am 21 years old, I am going for my Master's Degree [and hopefully my Doctorate eventually] for mathematics. WWE is my favorite wrestling promotion, although I watch just about anything. My favorite wrestlers are in order Bo Dallas, Chris Jericho, Dean Ambrose, Kurt Angle, Emma, Jack Swagger. I enjoy discussing wrestling and thinking about maybe starting a thread in Be the Booker.

Thanks for reading


----------



## JohnTheSmarkBuster

Hello I am a real wrestling fan that likes wrestlers like Batista and Kurt Angle, My fav wrestling game was No Mercy,and I like waffles


----------



## Talking Pizza

i am a sentient slice of pizza, i feel love, sadness, pain, and joy. 

i'm here to remind you not all pizza is edible <3


----------



## MaybeLock

Talking Pizza said:


> i am a sentient slice of pizza, i feel love, sadness, pain, and joy.
> 
> i'm here to remind you not all pizza is edible <3


:maury That's gotta break some kind of record.


----------



## imfromchicago

Holy fuck, I didn't see this thread. Sorry I'm late!

I've been a pro wrestling fan since around 1997-1998, a perfect time to start getting into wrestling. I only watched WWF, very rarely did I tune into a WCW show. What made me get into wrestling was my brothers watching it, and being the little brother and not being able to control the TV remote, I kinda had to watch it along with them, and that was not a problem at all. I got hooked instantly. Have been addicted to WWE ever since. The only years were I wouldn't see every RAW, PPV, SmackDown was between 2009-2010.

My favorite wrestlers in no order: Randy Orton, CM Punk, Stone Cold. 

Half of my posts will be me making a joke or poking fun at something. I am not a troll. Sorry if I offend anyone!


----------



## Obfuscation

UltraMantis Black has an account on here? :mark:


----------



## CreativePandas

Okay wow, it took me a lot longer to find this thread than it should have lol. 
My name is William, I'm a socially awkward 14 year old kid with a passion for professional wrestling.
My current favorite wrestler's are Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, and Sami Zayn. Divas would have to be Paige, AJ, and Alexa Bliss 
My favorite wrestling promotion is probably the WWE, but I watch some indy wrestling from time to time.
I live in Tampa, FL. I've been to a few WWE events such as Raw, NXT, and Battleground was my first PPV. 
I'm not entirely sure what else to say so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## FalseKing

CreativePandas said:


> Okay wow, it took me a lot longer to find this thread than it should have lol.
> My name is William, I'm a socially awkward 14 year old kid with a passion for professional wrestling.
> My current favorite wrestler's are Seth Rollins, AJ Styles, and Sami Zayn. Divas would have to be Paige, AJ, and Alexa Bliss
> My favorite wrestling promotion is probably the WWE, but I watch some indy wrestling from time to time.
> I live in Tampa, FL. I've been to a few WWE events such as Raw, NXT, and Battleground was my first PPV.
> I'm not entirely sure what else to say so I'll just leave it at that.


hello and have fun here


----------



## O ( + >

Hello people


----------



## Knocks

imfromchicago said:


> Holy fuck, I didn't see this thread. Sorry I'm late!
> 
> I've been a pro wrestling fan since around 1997-1998, a perfect time to start getting into wrestling. I only watched WWF, very rarely did I tune into a WCW show. What made me get into wrestling was my brothers watching it, and being the little brother and not being able to control the TV remote, I kinda had to watch it along with them, and that was not a problem at all. I got hooked instantly. Have been addicted to WWE ever since. The only years were I wouldn't see every RAW, PPV, SmackDown was between 2009-2010.
> 
> My favorite wrestlers in no order: Randy Orton, CM Punk, Stone Cold.
> 
> Half of my posts will be me making a joke or poking fun at something. I am not a troll. Sorry if I offend anyone!


Where you from?

:dozy

Welcome, everyone.


----------



## imfromchicago

Knocks said:


> Where you from?
> 
> :dozy
> 
> Welcome, everyone.


I'm from... wait a minute...

:haha


----------



## Binky

Hi. I'm a Canadian chick. From somewhere unique. Almost 30 years old. I like Terry Prattchet. So my name is Binky if you read disc world then you'd understand.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Binky said:


> Hi. I'm a Canadian chick. From somewhere unique. Almost 30 years old. I like Terry Prattchet. So my name is Binky if you read disc world then you'd understand.


Hi.


----------



## Binky

Hello


----------



## Klein Helmer

Binky said:


> Hello


May I offer you some shreddies, or perhaps some store-bought rum?


----------



## Binky

Jäger bombs, rum and cokes, then some Jack Daniels.... just to start.

Then eat some grapes cause raisins scare me cause they're shrivelled up icky.


----------



## Klein Helmer

Binky said:


> Jäger bombs, rum and cokes, then some Jack Daniels.... just to start.
> 
> Then eat some grapes cause raisins scare me cause they're shrivelled up icky.


I like it.


----------



## ChrisK

Klein Helmer said:


> May I offer you some shreddies, or perhaps some store-bought rum?



Anyone ever done the Trailer Park Boys drinking game? I have *shudders*


----------



## Pratchett

Binky said:


> Hi. I'm a Canadian chick. From somewhere unique. Almost 30 years old. I like Terry Prattchet. So my name is Binky if you read disc world then you'd understand.


Welcome to the forum you who may possibly become my newest favorite member :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bucky Barnes

Pratchett said:


> Welcome to the forum you who may possibly become my newest favorite member :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


I love the Eric Nally Avatar.


----------



## Pratchett

Attila The Fun said:


> I love the Eric Nally Avatar.


Yet another newer member exhibiting good taste and sound judgment. There may be hope for the 14'ers after all.


----------



## ThaLegendXO

Whats up guys. Been looking around the forum for a few days now so I finally made an account. 

My favorite wrestling company is WWE. Its the only one I watch besides TNA from time to time. Some other things about myself, I'm really into sports, mostly NBA. SPURS NATION !! Also really into shoes and clothes. 

Anyway I look forward to being a regular here on these forums


----------



## I.Am.AWESOME

Hey there! 

I love WWE and I really wanted to find other people to talk wrestling with so hopefully this forum works for that. 

I'm 23. My favorite wrestlers are Sheamus, The Miz, Cena, Y2J, Stone Cold, and Piper. Recently, I learned who Prince Devitt was from the Japanese circuit and became a huge fan of his. Now he's signed with NXT so I'm really excited for his debut.

I'd love to talk WWE with anyone so feel free to message me


----------



## Callisto

Welcome all. 



ThaLegendXO said:


> Also really into shoes and clothes.


Another fashion enthusiast? Deal sealed. Favorite 14er already. :tucky

Who are your favorite designers, if you have any?


----------



## ThaLegendXO

Callisto said:


> Welcome all.
> 
> 
> 
> Another fashion enthusiast? Deal sealed. Favorite 14er already. :tucky
> 
> Who are your favorite designers, if you have any?


I'm into streetwear clothing so I could say some of my favorite brands like Supreme and 10 Deep.

As far as actual designers tho, Ralph Lauren, John Elliott, oh and of course Kanye West


----------



## Pharmakon

I.Am.AWESOME said:


> Hey there!
> 
> I love WWE and I really wanted to find other people to talk wrestling with so hopefully this forum works for that.
> 
> I'm 23. My favorite wrestlers are Sheamus, The Miz, Cena, Y2J, Stone Cold, and Piper. Recently, I learned who Prince Devitt was from the Japanese circuit and became a huge fan of his. Now he's signed with NXT so I'm really excited for his debut.
> 
> I'd love to talk WWE with anyone so feel free to message me





ThaLegendXO said:


> Whats up guys. Been looking around the forum for a few days now so I finally made an account.
> 
> My favorite wrestling company is WWE. Its the only one I watch besides TNA from time to time. Some other things about myself, I'm really into sports, mostly NBA. SPURS NATION !! Also really into shoes and clothes.
> 
> Anyway I look forward to being a regular here on these forums


Welcome to WF, make sure to be Regulars on WF and enjoy your time


----------



## Homediycoka

that is exactly why. Canada is awesome. nobody hates them, nothing ever goes wrong there, they are never really in wars, no george bush, no sarah palin.


----------



## imfromchicago

Homediycoka said:


> that is exactly why. Canada is awesome. nobody hates them, nothing ever goes wrong there, they are never really in wars, no george bush, no sarah palin.


Alrighty then... Welcome to WF!


----------



## Freckles

Hey guys. Long time wwe fan here. Just want to introduce myself. My name is Mike.


----------



## Brock

Welcome To The Jungle.

Be good.


----------



## Freckles

I'll try me best lol.


----------



## CynthiaG01

Hi everyone. I've been lurking around for awhile. I finally decided to join up. I currently only watch WWE. My favorites are: CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Christian, Stone Cold, Undertaker, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, and many more.

I'm 34 and from Louisiana. Pardon any southern slang that comes your way. I can't wait to get chatting with everyone.


----------



## Pratchett

CynthiaG01 said:


> Hi everyone. I've been lurking around for awhile. I finally decided to join up. I currently only watch WWE. My favorites are: CM Punk, Dean Ambrose, Christian, Stone Cold, Undertaker, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, and many more.
> 
> I'm 34 and from Louisiana. Pardon any southern slang that comes your way. I can't wait to get chatting with everyone.


Welcome to the forum. You have a nice list of favorites there, and more fans of Ambrose are always welcome. : Worry not about throwing your southern slang our way. There is plenty tossed around here from all parts of the world. I encourage you to add to any confusion already present.


----------



## SophieK92

I'm not really a new guy here, signed up about WM29 time then stopped posting but I wanna be more active again. 
So hiya


----------



## Loquacious

Hi everyone

new guy here

from Connecticut..wrestling fan back after sometime away

I also like tacos


----------



## Babyadelic

I'm 19, I picked my username because I couldn't come up with anything better at 4 AM, my favorite wrestlers are Jeff Hardy, Cesaro, Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Jack Swagger, Paige and Bayley at the moment, I haven't really watched any other shows besides WWE so I can't really say. I'm from Long Island but moved to Florida this year. My name is Kara lol.


----------



## Brock

Welcome to the Jungle.

Be good.


----------



## Babyadelic

The Fab Four said:


> Welcome to the Jungle.
> 
> Be good.


Got it.


----------



## The Jones

Hello peeps!


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to the jungle.

Be good.


----------



## The Jones

I will try :agree:


----------



## H

Freckles said:


> Hey guys. Long time wwe fan here. Just want to introduce myself. My name is Mike.


AKA Klein Helmer.


----------



## UKPunk1

Hello guys.

UKPunk1 has joined the forum, although I have actually been reading a lot of discussions on this forum over the past year without actually signing up. I used to actually be a member of this forum over a decade ago under the username "The Destructor" when we had the E-Fed on here with members such as "The Freak Guy" and "Stinger" who were excellent posters. 

Looking forward to getting back into old habits.


----------



## SexualBehavior

Just a average Wrestling Fan who has faith the product can improve


----------



## Boba Fett

Welcome to the site !!!


----------



## ChrisK

UKPunk1 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> UKPunk1 has joined the forum, although I have actually been reading a lot of discussions on this forum over the past year without actually signing up. I used to actually be a member of this forum over a decade ago under the username "The Destructor" when we had the E-Fed on here with members such as "The Freak Guy" and "Stinger" who were excellent posters.
> 
> Looking forward to getting back into old habits.



You a fan of UK wrestling?


----------



## DeeGirl

UKPunk1 said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> UKPunk1 has joined the forum, although I have actually been reading a lot of discussions on this forum over the past year without actually signing up. I used to actually be a member of this forum over a decade ago under the username "The Destructor" when we had the E-Fed on here with members such as "The Freak Guy" and "Stinger" who were excellent posters.
> 
> Looking forward to getting back into old habits.


Things have changed my friend.


----------



## Shagz

*Sup Guyz I'm Shagz*

Sup Mother Duckerz,It's your resident shark Shagz and i don't know what to post so i thought i would say sup yole to all ya playerz down at WrestlingForum.:


----------



## Shagz

Oh i did not see da introduction thread sorry yole modz.


----------



## Brock

Welcome.


----------



## Dirt Sheet

Hey everyone, my name is Daphne, I'm a 22 year old Canadian. 
My favourite wrestlers are Edge/Christian/Y2J/Orton
My username is inspired by the greatest tag team to ever grace the WWE ring. 

Looking forward to a lot of good discussions


----------



## WBL Studios

I'm back.

I was here for a little while, a yearish ago, and I guess I was overwhelmed by just how many people there are and how I'll never keep up with all the posts and discussions. But after a seriously bad experience on another board, I'm gonna try to shake off my post envy and try to become more of a semi-regular contributor (as regular as this job search will allow... I'm deleting several accounts on several places in order to make more time for the job search.

So I'm back for a little while. I know I did little to nothing here so I'm pretty sure I did nothing to make people miss me, but for anyone who was wondering, I'm back.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Dirt Sheet said:


> Hey everyone, my name is Daphne, I'm a 22 year old Canadian.
> My favourite wrestlers are Edge/Christian/Y2J/Orton
> My username is inspired by the greatest tag team to ever grace the WWE ring.
> 
> Looking forward to a lot of good discussions


Your name has nothing to do with Money Inc., though.


----------



## HBK 3:16

*Enter character* Hello everyone. I am the newest, greatest and toughest sob to ever hit this forum in it's history. That's right. I am the one and only HBK 3:16. If you got a problem with me then I don't care cause I am the toughest sob on this forum. And that is the bottom line because HBK 3:16 said so!. *Exit character*

On a more proper note, hello all. I'm new. I haven't watched WWE regularly in several years but I am trying to catch up on shit I missed now, and I still have a great love for sport and the entertainment as a whole so I hope to have some nice discussions with you all and just have a good time.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

HBK 3:16 said:


> *Enter character* Hello everyone. I am the newest, greatest and toughest sob to ever hit this forum in it's history. That's right. I am the one and only HBK 3:16. If you got a problem with me then I don't care cause I am the toughest sob on this forum. And that is the bottom line because HBK 3:16 said so!. *Exit character*
> 
> On a more proper note, hello all. I'm new. I haven't watched WWE regularly in several years but I am trying to catch up on shit I missed now, and I still have a great love for sport and the entertainment as a whole so I hope to have some nice discussions with you all and just have a good time.


You're like a very polite GlassShatters.


----------



## HBK 3:16

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> You're like a very polite GlassShatters.


I'll take that as a compliment. :vince4: 

:agree:


----------



## Darkness is here

HBK 3:16 said:


> *Enter character* Hello everyone. I am the newest, greatest and toughest sob to ever hit this forum in it's history. That's right. I am the one and only HBK 3:16. If you got a problem with me then I don't care cause I am the toughest sob on this forum. And that is the bottom line because HBK 3:16 said so!. *Exit character*
> 
> On a more proper note, hello all. I'm new. I haven't watched WWE regularly in several years but I am trying to catch up on shit I missed now, and I still have a great love for sport and the entertainment as a whole so I hope to have some nice discussions with you all and just have a good time.


:vince2


----------



## PearlJam

Hey everyone, I've been looking and reading on this forum for a while know, and decided to finally sign up.

I'm 19 years old and I'm from the Netherlands(In Europe, as I bet most of you don't know) and probably the biggest Dutch Pearl Jam mark you'll find on this forum.
I'm kinda new to wrestling and only started watching regularly since last year. Of course I love the attitude era as much as most people here do, but I never grew up watching wrestling.


----------



## BreakTheGame

Hi guys. Nice to meet you. My name is Ziggy, I'm 25 years old. I'm a french guy currently living in Vietnam ( So please forgive if I do mistakes while speaking english, nobody's perfect.
I'm actually the moderator of the biggest french wrestling board, that's fun, but I'm ready to discover other forums. I remember I tried few years ago a german board but my level of german was too bad and half of the community shat on me. They thought I was a troll. At least my english is fair enough to have a correct conversation.

Otherwise, well, my username came from the contraction of the Break The Walls for Jericho, and The Game for HHH. I can't remember how it crossed my mind anyways but I kept it.

I don't watch wrestling sooo much nowadays. A little, when something really catches my attention. I watch a little of WWE, and TNA, even though TNA makes me puke these days. I love old school wrestling, NWA and WCW times, and I start to get into Chikara.

About my fav wrestlers, I like Scott Steiner, HHH, Luger, Sting, and the Godfather of US Pro Wrestling, Hulk Hogan. There were a time I used to love technical and mat wrestling stuff, Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero or Malenko, well that was fun but I got bored. Now, I prefer Big Men fighting each other and just let myself entertained by that.

I love football too ( Soccer ? I assume that's an US board ) Rugby and some stuff like that. And music.


----------



## imfromchicago

BreakTheGame said:


> Hi guys. Nice to meet you. My name is Ziggy, I'm 25 years old. I'm a french guy currently living in Vietnam ( So please forgive if I do mistakes while speaking english, nobody's perfect.
> I'm actually the moderator of the biggest french wrestling board, that's fun, but I'm ready to discover other forums. I remember I tried few years ago a german board but my level of german was too bad and half of the community shat on me. They thought I was a troll. At least my english is fair enough to have a correct conversation.
> 
> Otherwise, well, my username came from the contraction of the Break The Walls for Jericho, and The Game for HHH. I can't remember how it crossed my mind anyways but I kept it.
> 
> I don't watch wrestling sooo much nowadays. A little, when something really catches my attention. I watch a little of WWE, and TNA, even though TNA makes me puke these days. I love old school wrestling, NWA and WCW times, and I start to get into Chikara.
> 
> About my fav wrestlers, I like Scott Steiner, HHH, Luger, Sting, and the Godfather of US Pro Wrestling, Hulk Hogan. There were a time I used to love technical and mat wrestling stuff, Chris Benoit vs Eddie Guerrero or Malenko, well that was fun but I got bored. Now, I prefer Big Men fighting each other and just let myself entertained by that.
> 
> I love football too ( Soccer ? I assume that's an US board ) Rugby and some stuff like that. And music.


Welcome to WF.


----------



## Brock

Welcome. Be good.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm actually not so new, I've just limited myself to posting mostly in the Wrestlemania 31 Travel Thread up until now :lol

My name is Megan, I'm 27 and I live in New Zealand. That's me in my avatar btw.

As my sig says my favourite wrestlers are Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns. Yep, I was a total Shield fangirl and I adore them as singles wrestlers too, obviously. Plus I'll forever be an unashamed John Cena fangirl too 

I collect wrestling DVDs, I have 295 :lol I also collect wrestling shirts and spend too much money buying stuff off WWEShop haha. I'm heading to Wrestlemania 31 next year, and I spend most of my time posting in the Travel thread about it, it's where you'll usually find me!


----------



## Pratchett

weatherwarden said:


> I'm actually not so new, I've just limited myself to posting mostly in the Wrestlemania 31 Travel Thread up until now :lol
> 
> My name is Megan, I'm 27 and I live in New Zealand. That's me in my avatar btw.
> 
> As my sig says my favourite wrestlers are Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns. Yep, I was a total Shield fangirl and I adore them as singles wrestlers too, obviously. Plus I'll forever be an unashamed John Cena fangirl too
> 
> I collect wrestling DVDs, I have 295 :lol I also collect wrestling shirts and spend too much money buying stuff off WWEShop haha. I'm heading to Wrestlemania 31 next year, and I spend most of my time posting in the Travel thread about it, it's where you'll usually find me!


Welcome as you travel abroad in the forum. I'm curious about the username you have chosen.


----------



## Mox Girl

Pratchett said:


> Welcome as you travel abroad in the forum. I'm curious about the username you have chosen.


Thank you 

It's the name of my favourite book series, the Weather Warden series by Rachel Caine. They're a fantasy series about a woman who can control the weather. I've been obsessed with the books for years, and I just love the name!


----------



## Pratchett

A username inspired by a favourite books series. I can certainly understand that.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

Pratch quit hitting on the impressionable new females in McQueen's absence. He will return.... eventually. :kappa


----------



## SenyacGames

Hi I am Al Caynes, former WWE Raw Deal top player from Australia. Yes, we all drink Fosters and ride Kangaroos....
I run a tabletop game company and have been a rabid wrestling fan since the 80s. Yeah, 36 and ffeeling it. 

Currently have kickstarter for a Mexican luchadore tabletop game, but can't link you due to link restrictions below 10 posts >.>


----------



## Worldbreaker

Sup Guys. 

I'm just a 33 year old wrestling fan who is looking for a wrestling forum where I can talk wrestling with my fellow posters. I hear this is the best wrestling forum there is so I thought I'd give this forum a shot.

Looking forward to chatting with you guys.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

I'm 18 years old and I picked my username because I am a fan of the divas and want to be a wrestler and go to wrestling school. My favorite wrestlers in no particular order would be Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels, The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Seth Rollins, Sami Zayne, Paige, AJ Lee, Natayla, Bailey and Charlotte Flair and to many others to name. My favorite company would be WWE. I also like to play video games and draw.


----------



## Punkholic

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm 18 years old and I picked my username because I am a fan of the divas and want to be a wrestler and go to wrestling school. My favorite wrestlers in no particular order would be Chris Jericho, Shawn Michaels, The Rock, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Seth Rollins, Sami Zayne, Paige, AJ Lee, Natayla, Bailey and Charlotte Flair and to many others to name. My favorite company would be WWE. I also like to play video games and draw.


Welcome to WF. If you ever need anything, you can PM me.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

Punkholic said:


> Welcome to WF. If you ever need anything, you can PM me.


Thanks I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Punkholic

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Thanks I will keep that in mind.


Have fun. It's a really cool place to talk about pro wrestling.


----------



## NasJayz

Hi new members go here & enter and you might win a Lifetime membership.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/1475705-2014-wf-kotr-membership-tournament-sign-up.html


----------



## ChrisK

Welcome new members  a nice, varied bunch.


----------



## Fleox

*Hello ! I'm new member !*

Hello ! I'm Fleox and...I'm french ! Yes, i speak English with my school. But Google helps me build some hard words to tell you
Why i am not a French Wrestling forum ? It's simply, i want to find a other mentality.
Well ! 

My favorite superstar is: Sylvester Lefort (No, it's joke.) Stardust *-*, Daniel Bryan, Rusev (Excuse Me America !) Brock Lesnar, Jack Swagger, Bray Wyatt, Randy Orton,Baron Corbin,Mick Foley,Edge,Undertaker,CM Punk.

I don't like : The Miz,Big Show,Kofi Kingston,Bo Dallas,Tyson Kidd,Adam Rose.

I think that's all. 

I hope to spend a good times with you !

Bisous ! Oh it's truh ! Kiss !


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Welcome!

Jims top tip: Develop a thick skin


----------



## SinisterHydraCP

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Welcome, beware of the trolls.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Hi!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Salut, mon'ami.


----------



## *Eternity*

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Welcome to the forum. As you can see I'm *Eternity* but my enemies call me ''That Ugly Bitch'' :cry. If you have any question feel free to contact me.:cool2




Also quick questions?
What is your opinion on John Cena, The Rock and Stone Cold?

How are the girls in France?

How do the French people view us Americans? ~be honest~


----------



## Coach

:cudi


⚡


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

What's up dude, welcome.

Bouse de vache, best french word I learnd in school! (...in 10 years.)

What do you think about Ambrose?
I'm a very important person on this forum, so answer the right way.


----------



## Gandalf

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

i like french fries, and pussy.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Welcome to the jungle....


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Do you have a neckbeard or planning to have one? If not, what are your ideas to integrate into this forum?

Thanks.


----------



## Allur

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Just get in good terms with elhijodelbodallas and you'll do fine bro man. That's what got me where I am today.


----------



## Fleox

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Think You everebody !

1)John Cena...I respect this man but it's not my favourite superstar. I don't like his style wrestling.

2)The Rock: I like his charisma and it's electries me in each passage ! 

3)Stone Cold: This guy is just amazing but I like using his wrestling style but her finisher!

4)The French girls is most beautiful of the world ! How are the girls in USA ? 

5)Oh..You have one of the best language ... You have WWE ... We are jealous! 
But we are still better than you! : D: p

6) I like Dean Ambrose. I like his gimmick but i dont' know i don't like his manner of Speaking. His level in ring is amazing and i prefer this guy in Heel. I find super heel !

Bouse de vache ! French fries or French kiss ?


----------



## Fleox

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

MaybeLock: I look for how to put a profile photo since earlier. :/


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Welcome to mentalforum.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Bonjour, je ne parle pas francais.


----------



## WBL Studios

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

American girls are... well... they're a mixed bag.


----------



## Dirtnose

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Welcome to the site


----------



## dan the marino

Well going off of your favorites and hated lists I think you'll fit in just fine.

There are no French commentators right? So you must watch with subtitles?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zen

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*



Jimshine said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Jims top tip: Develop a thick skin


Put that block feature to good use (Y)


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Welcome to the Forum. There are a lot of great people on here which makes for some great discussion and a few laughs, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## KastellsPT

Hello everyone! My name is John,I'm 18 years old and I'm from Portugal. I started to watch WWE back in 2004 in the good old Rutheless Agression days(how I miss them),I was 8 years at that time but I remembered how awesome it was. My favourite wrestlers are The Rock,Stone Cold,The Undertaker,Kurt Angle,Seth Rollins,Dean Ambrose,Triple H,Randy Orton,Jericho,Ziggler and Barrett. The name that I´ve chosen was a random name,so I came up with that and it fits well. My favourite company is WWE and if they continue,it will still be,but I'm starting to like Lucha Underground also.


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: Hello ! I'm new member !*

Welcome


----------



## WWE

Stay away from tyrion lannister and you'll be just fine.


----------



## KastellsPT

Thanks,I will.


----------



## Sugar/Sucre

Hi I'm Sugar but you can call me Sucre or Sweetie or Dummy Girl, 'cause my dummies are always with me, and I like wrestling, and I like meeting new people, and I like you  I was told you can download shows here, but I can't find where, do you have to be premium for that because making money off of other peoples shows is wrong :-( But if it's free then we can all dance together in the sugar  Anyway I like Curry Man but he's too spicy for me, I like Los Ice Creams they're silly, but Ryback is scary I dun wanna feed him more :-(


----------



## DaRealNugget

ay yo im darealnugget and i like wrestlin. i used to discuss wrestlin on a stream site, but now i got hooked up w/ cable so i can watch dat shit on tv, so i needed a new place to talk, so i went to google and typed in 'wrestlin forum' and dis site popped up, so i joined.

hope i have a good time here.


----------



## Shagz

DaRealNugget said:


> ay yo im darealnugget and i like wrestlin. i used to discuss wrestlin on a stream site, but now i got hooked up w/ cable so i can watch dat shit on tv, so i needed a new place to talk, so i went to google and typed in 'wrestlin forum' and dis site popped up, so i joined.
> 
> hope i have a good time here.


Let's be friends you can be my wrestling buddie.


----------



## PandaPawPaw

Hi, I joined this site due to viewing the art thread and decided to join myself. I like F1, Wrestling, Anime/Manga, Japanese culture, music and like lots of other stuff.

I like to drawing too and my favourite wrestler is the Great Muta.


Nice meeting you all.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Hi, sugar/nugget/panda have fun mates.
P.s: stay away from wwe section.*


----------



## DemBoy

Darkness is here said:


> *Hi, sugar/nugget/panda have fun mates.
> P.s: stay away from wwe section.*


Why? Thats where friendships are born.


----------



## PandaPawPaw

Darkness is here said:


> *Hi, sugar/nugget/panda have fun mates.
> P.s: stay away from wwe section.*


Thank you. 

What's wrong with the WWE section?


----------



## Darkness is here

That's where the idiots live.


----------



## PandaPawPaw

Darkness is here said:


> That's where the idiots live.


LOL OK thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DemBoy

Darkness is here said:


> That's where the idiots live.


Yeah, well, thats where most of the Ryback fans lure, but i wouldn't call everyone an idiot in there.


----------



## Sugar/Sucre

Darkness is here said:


> *Hi, sugar/nugget/panda have fun mates.
> P.s: stay away from wwe section.*


ppl from the WWE threads say the TNA section is for idiots, and ppl from the TNA section say WWE section is for idiots, mebbe we can all be dummies together and dance in the sugar instead of being mean to everyone.


----------



## VIPER

My name is Tequila 
I'm 20.
I picked my username because RKO is my favorite wrestler and it's a little tribute to V For Vendetta.
My favorite wrestlers, my top 5; RKO, AJ Lee, CM Punk, Paige, and Wade Barrett but I love a lot of them.
My favorite company would be WWE only because it's the one that's caught and kept my attention for a while.


----------



## Pratchett

Premium right off the bat. I like that early commitment, jumping right into the deep end of the pool. (Y)

Behave yourself.


----------



## Gretchen

VForViper said:


> My name is Tequila
> I'm 20.
> I picked my username because RKO is my favorite wrestler and it's a little tribute to V For Vendetta.
> My favorite wrestlers, my top 5; RKO, AJ Lee, CM Punk, Paige, and Wade Barrett but I love a lot of them.
> My favorite company would be WWE only because it's the one that's caught and kept my attention for a while.


You seem cool 

Hopefully me instinct is correct :fuckedup


----------



## VIPER

Pratchett said:


> Premium right off the bat. I like that early commitment, jumping right into the deep end of the pool. (Y)
> 
> Behave yourself.


Thank you, I'll try 



Superkick said:


> You seem cool
> 
> Hopefully me instinct is correct :fuckedup


Thanks


----------



## 20083

*Re: Hello Guyz, I am new to the forum.*

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Sykova

*Re: Hello Guyz, I am new to the forum.*

You spelled guys with a Z. The whole WF is going to shit on you now. Have fun.

And welcome, try not to leave so quickly.


----------



## TKOK

:hi newbies.


----------



## Addychu

So ive been here for a few days...
My names adelaide, im nearly 24 and my username is my nickname (addy) and I love pokemon so I decided to make it into a pokemon name...
My favourite wrestlers at the moment are dean ambrose, ziggler and aj... barrett too! I use to be into CM Punk ALOT!
I goto every RAW show that comes to the uk, so im a big fan!

Er yes interesting aye.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Welcome to the forums Addy.


----------



## Addychu

thank you!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

You welcome!


----------



## Volmornu

Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> - Age
> - Why you picked your username
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> - Favorite wrestling company
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


Thanks.

I'm 23 years old.
I'll keep the reason why I chose my username a secret for now.
My favorite wrestlers are The Undertaker and Brock Lesnar.
Favorite company would be WWE.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Welcome to the forums Volmornu, hope you have fun on here. Follow the rules and you will be fine.


----------



## Volmornu

Thank you.


----------



## chasku

Hi, im chasku and im an alcoho...I mean wwe fan

Hi chasku!!


----------



## Kailola

- Age
18

- Why you picked your username
It's my real name (Taylor) in Hawaiian 

- Favorite wrestler(s)
Chris Jericho/Stone Cold

- Favorite wrestling company
Overall WWE but I love NJPW.

Hi everyone!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Kailola said:


> - Age
> 18
> 
> - Why you picked your username
> It's my real name (Taylor) in Hawaiian
> 
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> Chris Jericho/Stone Cold
> 
> - Favorite wrestling company
> Overall WWE but I love NJPW.
> 
> Hi everyone!


Welcome to the site Kailola. Nice to have you aboard.


----------



## Jamjam22

Hello new members of WF! Looking for something fun to join on the forums? Look no further than WF's official e-fed, Premier Wrestling Circuit (PWC). Don't know what an e-fed is? That's fine, just click the link in my signature and open the spoiler tag entitled "HOW IT WORKS" and you it should tell you all you need to know about an e-fed. Still have more questions? Shoot me a PM! But don't forget, you need to get to 25 posts before you are able to send PM's.

Join PWC today!


----------



## Becky

Alreet? I've never actually introduced myself here, despite the fact I've been lurking and occasionally contributing for well over a year now. So here I am.

Name: Scott
Age: 26
Location: Leeds, England
Why I picked my username? God knows. I am legit the worst at picking usernames that I cringe at like hours later. Might invoke this name change thing soon since I upgraded.
Favourite wrestlers: It changes on a match to match basis, but all time I'm gonna go with SCSA and Y2J. Chuck Punk in there as well since he got me back into the product in 2008/9.
Favourite company: WWE, ROH, ICW. 

Owt else? Nothing interesting, I would imagine. Between 9 and 5 I write news about mortgages and house prices and that. Sounds a bit dull but I love it. 

Anyway, hello.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Welecome to WF, great to have you hear Scott.


----------



## Becky

Cheers, buddy


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Vest In The World said:


> Cheers, buddy


:kermit, buddy


----------



## Alsadan

Afternoon all, I'm going to be lazy and use the original post template;

Age: 22
Why you picked your username: Button-mashed the keyboard one day and here we are. Inspirational stuff
Favorite wrestlers: Goldberg, Kane, Ric Flair, Rikishi
Favorite wrestling company: ECW. Starting to get really into ICW now. Never been a fan of WWE/TNA but I'll watch it due to its accessibility. 

Decided to join up to expand my horizons. I do a lot of work in coding, graphics and web/app dev and figured putting my love of both together wouldn't be a bad thing!


----------



## Becky

Hola and welcome  Your blooming love of ICW can only be a good thing


----------



## VIPER

Welcome new members


----------



## Jhunt

Hey guys, just discovered this forum and figured I'd stop by the post 

I'm Bruno, i'm from Portugal and i'm 20 years old.
My favourite wrestlers are Chris Jericho, Edge, Seth Rollins, CM Punk and Sami Zayn.
I follow NXT, Raw and I've gotten into Lucha Underground lately, pretty cool !
Have a nice day, Foley style !


----------



## Mattney

Hey all, I used to frequent this site some years back (during the Smarkschoice days) and since my interest in wrestling has been renewed I figured I'd return to posting. My name is Matt, 26 from Watford, England. So um, yeah, hey.


----------



## VIPER

Helllllooo


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Hello*

:WTF


----------



## Allur

*Re: Hello*

You're not new you're breaking the rules


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Hello*

:homer2


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: Hello*

An excellent start to this new, bright section.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Hello*

I'm introducing myself you utter mutant.

Say hello or piss off.


----------



## AWESOM-O

*Re: Hello*

Hello, welcome to the board, i hope you enjoy your time here and make lots of new friends.

Do you like Roman Reigns?


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: Hello*

Hello :sansa


----------



## Magic

*Hello guys, this is in my introduction post.*

My name is Avi and I like basketball and stuff.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: Hello*

Welcome bro.  Enjoy your stay :trips2

COME ON YOU GUISEE! we have to make him look strong :vince3


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: Hello guys, this is in my introduction post.*

Welcome Avi 

Enjoy your stay, where are you located? What's your favourite team in the NBA?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Hello guys, this is in my introduction post.*

Aviiiiii


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: Hello guys, this is in my introduction post.*

Liked & Subscribed


----------



## Magic

*Re: Hello*

aw man, you had my idea before me. :jose


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Hello*

#raw 
#cesaro 

like dis if u cry everytime u watch Raw


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Hello*

Hello there. You seem nice. Hope you are not one of those ghastly Everton fans


----------



## Death Rider

*Re: Hello guys, this is in my introduction post.*

Welcome to the forum it is nice to meet you


----------



## HeartBreakLegend

*Hi! Got a few questions*

I'm not a new member but its been over 2 years since I've been on this site. How do I put a sig and and those faces in my comments or threads. Personally I think the layout is too bright.


----------



## ShadowWolf7X

*Hey guys!*

Long time wrestling and MMA/UFC fan here. Favorite wrestler of all time is a tie between the Rock and the Undertaker. Favorite WWE era is the Ruthless Aggression Era.


----------



## 2Slick

*Re: Hey guys!*

New? Says you've been a member for almost four years lol good to have you, been here going on ten years. Can't get rid of me.


----------



## cmase

*Hello*

Hello,

Figured I'd post here after lurking for a wee while.

Ask me anything you like and I'll answer as can't really think what to put.


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: Hello*

Why isn't Titus O'Neil being pushed?


----------



## cmase

*Re: Hello*



Captain Edd said:


> Why isn't Titus O'Neil being pushed?


Because he hasn't slept with half the locker room like a Bella.

Or he has but is a shit fuck.


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: Hello*



cmase said:


> Because he hasn't slept with half the locker room like a Bella.
> 
> Or he has but is a shit fuck.


THX for sharing


----------



## Allur

*Re: Hello*

How can I fix my chair?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: Hi! Got a few questions*



HeartBreakLegend said:


> I'm not a new member but its been over 2 years since I've been on this site. How do I put a sig and and those faces in my comments or threads. Personally I think the layout is too bright.


Hello bro.
___________________________________

To have a sig you must put this at the end of your posts:










___________________________________

To use those faces in the comments or threads all you have to do is type ":"+"nameofthepersonyouwanttouse".

For example:
:lana ":"+"lana"
bama ":"+"obama"
:jose ":"+"jose"

wrestlingforum.com welcomes you


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: Hello*

"Join Date: May 2012"

BUSTED


----------



## HeartBreakLegend

*Re: Hi! Got a few questions*

Thanks! bama


----------



## cmase

*Re: Hello*



Matt Hardy's xmas package said:


> How can I fix my chair?


Superglue and weight-loss so it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Hello*

Can you smell what the Rock is cooking?


----------



## V. Skybox

*Re: Hello*

Nearly the end of 2014 and still no GF. Why?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: Hello*



cmase said:


> Superglue and weight-loss so it doesn't happen again.


You've got a bright future, lad.

:clap


----------



## Tangerine

*Re: Hello*

Are you a rejoiner?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Hello*

*Welcome, brother. 




8*D*


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Hello..*










How y'all doin'? 
I was bored so I thought I'd join a wrestling forum since I've been a fan for so long, and this one looks cool so yeah..


----------



## cmase

*Re: Hello*



Jimshine said:


> Can you smell what the Rock is cooking?


:rock1



Velvet's Sexy Skyboxing Day said:


> Nearly the end of 2014 and still no GF. Why?


Phil Jones, is that you? :jones



Townes Van Zandt said:


> You've got a bright future, lad.
> 
> :clap


:saul


----------



## cmase

*Re: Hello*



Tangerine said:


> Are you a rejoiner?


Not even sure what a rejoiner is so I'll go with no?


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Hello..*

*Hello and welcome to WF! 

Do you like Roman Reigns?*


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Hello*

*I like this guy already.







*


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Re: Hello..*



Jon Snowman said:


> *Hello and welcome to WF!
> 
> Do you like Roman Reigns?*


Eh not that much, but I used to when he was with The Shield.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Hello..*

Hello.


----------



## Blackbeard

*Re: Hello..*


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: Hello..*


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Hello..*

Welcome to the party.


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Re: Hello..*



House Blackbeard said:


>


This song is the G.O.A.T.


----------



## JM

*Re: Hello..*

Hello @JafarMustDie


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Hello..*

Hello @JafarMustDie @Jon Snowman @ROUSEY @House Blackbeard @Captain Edd @BtheVampireSlayer @Barefoot J(ohn) M(cClane) Saves Xmas


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Hello..*

@BANTER CLAUS

@Andre


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Hello..*

@BANTER CLAUS
#ROUSEY 


*I think I finally managed to understand how this works*


----------



## Spazzmatazz

*Hey my name is Terry*

I love men in tights. Is that wrong?:laugh:


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: Hey my name is Terry*

Tell me more about it Terry. How do you feel about fat men in tights?


----------



## HBK 3:16

*Re: Hey my name is Terry*

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Eyepoke

Found this forum googling 'TLC HORRIBLE COMMENTARY AMBROSE WYATT'. I am a critical fan but a fan nonetheless. It's a hate/love relation with enough love to endure the cringe-worthy stuff! Take the Ambrose Wyatt match, hated the dull comentary, but loved the match! Besides watching wrestling at 3.00 AM i make music, do dishes, travel the cosmos before i go to sleep. I live in The Netherlands. Hope this forum is lively enough to keep me interested here!


----------



## Captain Edd

Eyepoke said:


> Found this forum googling 'TLC HORRIBLE COMMENTARY AMBROSE WYATT'. I am a critical fan but a fan nonetheless. It's a hate/love relation with enough love to endure the cringe-worthy stuff! Take the Ambrose Wyatt match, hated the dull comentary, but loved the match! Besides watching wrestling at 3.00 AM i make music, do dishes, travel the cosmos before i go to sleep. I live in The Netherlands. Hope this forum is lively enough to keep me interested here!



Wyatt......Ambrose.....:cole .....What is going on John :cole Wyat.....The movement is spreading :cole ....He is a false prophet :lawler .....And Ambrose setting up the table....both men through the table OOOOOH MYYYY :cole


----------



## Eyepoke

Michael Cole can call a match but the three of them portraying both men like plain goofs do not do the wrestlers justice. But maybe i just have to accept Jim Ross is not around anymore. It's a slow process sometimes. Lawler blabbering 'THATS NOT HOW YOU FLOSS YOUR TEETH' when Wyatt pressed a kendo stick across the mouth of Ambrose doesnt help.


----------



## Captain Edd

Eyepoke said:


> Michael Cole can call a match but the three of them portraying both men like plain goofs do not do the wrestlers justice. But maybe i just have to accept Jim Ross is not around anymore. It's a slow process sometimes. Lawler blabbering 'THATS NOT HOW YOU FLOSS YOUR TEETH' when Wyatt pressed a kendo stick across the mouth of Ambrose doesnt help.


All three of them should get hit by a bus. And I used to love JBL.


Anyway, welcome to the forum


----------



## Eyepoke

Thanks! I admit i can enjoy JBL's talk sometimes. His annoyance with The Bunny and maniacal hype for EL TORRITO made me laugh. 'FEAR THE BUUUWLL! FEAR THE BUUUWL!'


----------



## Pratchett

Welcome to the forum! Don't behave yourself.


----------



## The Lion Tamer

Eyepoke said:


> Thanks! I admit i can enjoy JBL's talk sometimes. His annoyance with The Bunny and maniacal hype for EL TORRITO made me laugh. 'FEAR THE BUUUWLL! FEAR THE BUUUWL!'


Welcome to the forum, just as long as you aren't an asshole you'll do fine.


----------



## WBL Studios

*Re: Hey my name is Terry*

But do they run around the forest looking for fights?


----------



## BBally

*Not a new member but lost account*

I'm not a new member to the forum, I used to be known as Bennu but when the forum got it's new look I got logged out, I tried logging in again but it seemed that I didn't remember my password and what's worse, my account was connected to an old email that got hacked recently so I couldn't request a new password.


----------



## ChrisK

Welcome everybody!!

We need some new British fans on this forum


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: Not a new member but lost account*

Welcome back friend :bo


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Re: Not a new member but lost account*

كيف الحال؟


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Not a new member but lost account*

I PM'd you.


----------



## Eyepoke

*Hoi. Hello. Ola.*

Hi everybody, more or less introduced myself already in another topic but hey, i like introductions. I am from The Netherlands, aged 30. Sadly, wrestling isn't too popular in here. I honestly also liked it better when it was more crazy 10-15 years ago, but the good feuds and anticipation of new talent still keep me watching. I work in a restaurant to pay my rent and decorate my days with making music, rhyming, honing my flirting-skills, playing videogames and trying to have lucid dreams.

Besides wrestling i love to watch football, nba and ufc. My silly wrestling fantasy (besides banging AJ Lee in the lockerroom) is to have a wrestler's entrance, with fireworks and all, entering a packed stadium that goes nuts after my frantic thememusic hits. Anyway, I hope this forum can keep me interested, because I like to talk wrestling but also appreciate having people around with a broad outlook on life. Any philosophically minded people and musicians out here?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Hoi. Hello. Ola.*

Is your username a reference to Jon Jones and him always eyepoking people? :evil


----------



## Eyepoke

*Re: Hoi. Hello. Ola.*



Mr. Hankey The Christmas Poo said:


> Is your username a reference to Jon Jones and him always eyepoking people? :evil


haha no, could have been though.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

*Re: Hoi. Hello. Ola.*

There is another poster on here called Bearo who is now known as TJARONN CHERY'S EARLY PRESENT, who is from Groningen. Also a similar age IIRC, so you're not the only wrestling fan from there at least 

Hello, BTW!


----------



## Mike Smalling

*Re: Hoi. Hello. Ola.*

Welcome to WrestlingForum.

I LOVE Philosophy. Very underrated subject.


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: Hoi. Hello. Ola.*

:waffle


----------



## johnmangala

*Ideal WM31 Card*

My ideal card would be:

Lesnar(c) v Reigns
Taker v Sting
Cena V HHH
DB v Cesaro
Ambrose v Rollins 
Orton v Wyatt
Ziggler vs Rusev 
Brie v Nikki(c)

/ alt card
Rollins(c) v Reigns v Ambrose
Brock v Rock
Taker v Sting
Cena v HHH
DB v Cesaro
Orton v Wyatt
Ziggler v Rusev 
Nikki(c) v Brie 


your cards?


----------



## Clique

*Re: Ideal WM31 Card*

Check out the WWE PPV section for WM31 card predictions - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-ppv/


----------



## Role Model

just_chelsey said:


> Hi I'm new here!
> 
> Oh wait.
> 
> My wrestling interest has piqued again so I found myself back on the forums today. It's been 9 years? Seriously?


Hello friend.


----------



## jackbhoy

The Lion Tamer said:


> Welcome to the forum, just as long as you aren't an asshole you'll do fine.


Only assholes survive on this forum


----------



## Supreme Being

Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> - Age
> - Why you picked your username
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> - Favorite wrestling company
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


Hi guys

19
B/c I am a supreme being
Of all time: Flair, Angle, Evolution HHH, "BITW" Punk
Current: Rollins, Ziggler, Brock when he shows up
WWE. I v rarely watch TNA and I don't watch ROH etc


----------



## Juwan Barnes

*New to the Thread.*

Im Juwan, been a wrestling fan literally since birth. I grew up watching wrestling, favorite wrestler is the Deadman himself. Wont change even after he's retired. However I am developing a new favorite as the company brings up developing talent, my favorite active wrestler today being Bray Wyatt. Follow the buzzards...


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: New to the Thread.*

welcome


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Re: New to the Thread.*

Welcome, you'll have fun!


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: New to the Thread.*

I'm new to this thread as well hello everyone in the thread


----------



## MillionDollarProns

*Re: New to the Thread.*

Hi camille


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Hoi. Hello. Ola.*



Eyepoke said:


> Hi everybody, more or less introduced myself already in another topic but hey, i like introductions. I am from The Netherlands, aged 30. Sadly, wrestling isn't too popular in here. I honestly also liked it better when it was more crazy 10-15 years ago, but the good feuds and anticipation of new talent still keep me watching. I work in a restaurant to pay my rent and decorate my days with making music, rhyming, honing my flirting-skills, playing videogames and trying to have lucid dreams.
> 
> Besides wrestling i love to watch football, nba and ufc. My silly wrestling fantasy (besides banging AJ Lee in the lockerroom) is to have a wrestler's entrance, with fireworks and all, entering a packed stadium that goes nuts after my frantic thememusic hits. Anyway, I hope this forum can keep me interested, because I like to talk wrestling but also appreciate having people around with a broad outlook on life. Any philosophically minded people and musicians out here?


*Welcome! Wrestling isn't that popular where I'm from as well, but you'll find plenty of stuff to discuss here, also outside of wrestling. *


----------



## Shishara

*It is humanly to post this sh*t*

Hello guys and my fellow future rasslin' collegues! :thecause

I'm 19,love pro wrestling,started watching it in 2008 I think. Since then I've been in love with this "fake shit" like my friends say here in this wrestling conservative country I live in(CROATIA).
Almost no one know about it,maybe only Dwayne for obvious reasons.:rock5

My favorite wrestlers right now are probably are Zayn,Ambrose and Rollins.
All time favorite CM Punk.

And Cena is cunt.Reigns is starting to piss me off too.

So that's it for start. :EDWIN5


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: It is humanly to post this sh*t*

welcome to the forum brother :hogan2

enjoy your time here, get a thick skin


----------



## Shishara

*Re: It is humanly to post this sh*t*

Thanks man,I appreciate it. 

You're cool.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: It is humanly to post this sh*t*

you damn right


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: It is humanly to post this sh*t*

I already love you


----------



## Shishara

*Re: It is humanly to post this sh*t*

I love you too buddy.
Moxley is the shit.

Damn ppl are nice here!


----------



## MR-Bolainas

*Hello Everybody!*

Hi everybody

I'm Mr-Bolainas and well this is my first post in this great forum, i have read for months but now i decided to write in it

my favorite sport is wrestling and i have watched a lot of wrestling from WCW to the old IWA in Puerto Rico

Well
Regards

Bolainas


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Hello Everybody!*

*Welcome!







*


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Hello Everybody!*

sup :homer2


----------



## xerxesXXI

*Re: Hello Everybody!*



MR-Bolainas said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I'm Mr-Bolainas and well this is my first post in this great forum, i have read for months but now i decided to write in it
> 
> my favorite sport is wrestling and i have watched a lot of wrestling from WCW to the old *IWA in Puerto Rico*
> 
> Well
> Regards
> 
> Bolainas


I knew I know you. You were in on the Bruiser Brody murder.

Nah, jk. Welcome dude


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Hello Everybody!*










Salutations, good sir.


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Hello Everybody!*

Bienvenido. (Y)


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Hello Everybody!*

*Hello Bolainas, Welcome to WF family . *


----------



## Blackbeard

*Re: Hello Everybody!*


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Hello Everybody!*

:hi


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: Hello Everybody!*

Hey hey hey... Welcome


----------



## Renegator

*Re: Hello Everybody!*

Welcome my man


----------



## Tyrell.

*Hey*

Just getting back into watching wrestling regularly after like a year long hiatus , thought I better find somewhere to discuss it again.

I'm sophie , nice to meet you all ...


----------



## Gay Daniel Bryan

*Re: Hey*



Tyrell. said:


> Just getting back into watching wrestling regularly after like a year long hiatus , thought I better find somewhere to discuss it again.
> 
> I'm sophie , nice to meet you all ...


Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Kailola

*Hello!!*

I'm Taylor from NYC and my favorite wrestlers are Stone Cold Steve Austin & Chris Jericho.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## MR-Bolainas

*Re: Hello Everybody!*

Thanks everyone for the Welcome!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Hello!!*

*Welcome! *


----------



## VIPER

*Re: Hello!!*

Hellooooo :grin2:

Lovely avi


----------



## SMCM

*Old Member*

Haven't been on here in a few years. I was the Miley Cyrus fan with the Seamus avi. I've really disliked the man for several years now though.

Good to be back.


----------



## Social butterfly

*Re: Old Member*

Hello I'm new as well


----------



## Social butterfly

*Re: Old Member*

I agree he is gross he re minds he of test a guy who seems unhappy with himself and try's to hurt guys and kisses ass


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Old Member*

ello guvna


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Old Member*

What was the name of your old account?


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Old Member*



Chrome said:


> What was the name of your old account?


He said it:

the Miley Cyrus fan with the Seamus avi


----------



## The_It_Factor

*Re: Old Member*



Social butterfly said:


> I agree he is gross he re minds he of test a guy who seems unhappy with himself and try's to hurt guys and kisses ass


:confused


----------



## SMCM

*Re: Old Member*



Chrome said:


> What was the name of your old account?


The Miley Cyrus fan with the Sheamus avi.


----------



## SMCM

*Re: Old Member*



The_It_Factor said:


> :confused


Chloe! My Queen and current fav. Miley Cyrus is an old lady now, but she's still the GOAT. Chloe's the 2nd GOAT.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Hello!!*

Welcome to the party.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Old Member*

Welcome back!!


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Old Member*

Welcome back!


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Hello!!*

*welcome! . *


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: It is humanly to post this sh*t*

*shit on cena/reigns and ppl will love you more. *


----------



## dumpster

*Hi*

Greetings from sunny uk


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Hi*

greetings from equally sunny UK

don't forget sun cream when you go out today

happy new years eve


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Hi*

*welcome, sunny.
Btw care to explain your username? *


----------



## Klee

*Re: Hi*

Duke Droese is that you?


----------



## DrewCBosack

*I'm Back!*

Hey, guys! I'm Drew. I was on this forum many, many years ago. I'm not sure I even remember what my username was. But I'm back! I used to do BTB and post frequently in the WWE sections. I had close to 1,000 posts. Well, now I'm back! I had stopped watching the product for a while to focus on school and what-not. I'm still in school. It's actually Christmas break, and I have tons of free time. I may not use the forums as much when school kicks back in to gear, but for the time being, I'm here! And it feels great!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: I'm Back!*

what do you think about Cesaro's consistent burial?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: I'm Back!*


----------



## Maul_Slasher

*Re: I'm Back!*

Welcome back! Prepare to cringe and have fun all at the same time!


----------



## NoyK

*Re: I'm Back!*

*Welcome back! And happy new year while we're at it *


----------



## Chrome

*Re: I'm Back!*

Welcome back OP.


----------



## DrewCBosack

*Re: I'm Back!*



cesaro_ROCKS said:


> what do you think about Cesaro's consistent burial?


Haha, my friend.

Go to any of the 15,000 Cesaro threads in the WWE section, and you will see my thoughts.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: I'm Back!*

Hello, bruh.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: I'm Back!*


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: I'm Back!*

Welcome back, It would had been better if you were WF's first 2015'er


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: I'm Back!*







...ERRR.... I misread the OP. Good to have you back.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: I'm Back!*



Keepin It Stylish said:


>


LOL i forseriously didn't know that mase came back to music in 2004, assumed his career dead after harlem world and haven't looked into it since then.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: I'm Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> LOL i forseriously didn't know that mase came back to music in 2004, assumed his career dead after harlem world and haven't looked into it since then.


*Don't worry, you didn't miss much. His career died again shortly after that :maddox*


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: I'm Back!*

his legacy will be forgotten, but his contribution to HONEY sure as hell won't






:banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: I'm Back!*



SVETV988_fan said:


> his legacy will be forgotten, but his contribution to HONEY sure as hell won't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


*
OMG YES :tucky! I just downloaded the original and the remix on my ipod a few weeks ago. You have excellent taste in music. Unfortunately it didn't translate to wrestlers  kidding*


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: I'm Back!*



Keepin It Stylish said:


> *
> OMG YES :tucky! I just downloaded the original and the remix on my ipod a few weeks ago. You have excellent taste in music. Unfortunately it didn't translate to wrestlers  kidding*


mariah carey and daniel bryan are only the two best things in the world, but hey no shame in being that guy who halfway disagrees!


----------



## Herotionthend

*Hello Brothers*

Hello my brothers I live in Brooklyn, United States of America and Tomy Charister forum became a new record to your my age 19 and extreme WWE fan.


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: Hello Brothers*

Welcome 15'er :rollins


----------



## evilshade

*Re: Hello Brothers*

Welcome aboard, brother


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Hello Brothers*

:hi


----------



## 10krunner

*Hello from Longtime Wrestling Fan*

Hello and Happy New Year! I just wanted to introduce myself to the community.

I'm in my mid-30s and grew up watching wrestling - WWF (WWE), NWA, AWA, WCW, GWF, and ECW. I collected the old WWF Magazine, had the old WWF rubber figures, and bought wrestling-related t-shirts and hats. I even made wrestling characters out of MASK action figures (I destroyed many of these figures by having one bend another in a figure-four or scorpion deathlock). The point is I was crazy about wrestling.

Today I still watch wrestling programming, though it's limited to NXT and an occasional viewing of RAW or a WWE PPV. I find myself reading PW Torch and this forum for results of RAW, Smackdown, and WWE PPVs, and the banter between members, more so than actually watching the shows.

Looking forward to participating in discussions!


----------



## HBK 3:16

*Re: Hello from Longtime Wrestling Fan*

Welcome to the site man! glad to always have another guy join in the banter.


----------



## I wanna be negged

*Hi I'm new*

I liked to be negged. Also huge wrestling fan sometimes I eat fries but only when I watch a Lance Storm match. I'm a fun poster hope to have a good time here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Hi I'm new*

This isnt a BDSM forum.


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Hi I'm new*

Welcome to the forum, masochist with spooky avatar.


----------



## Tweener ken

*Re: Hi I'm new*

REJOINER!!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: Hi I'm new*









ok


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Hi I'm new*

Is this what you need, worm?


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Hi I'm new*



IDONTSHIV said:


> This isnt a BDSM forum.


Yea, only cuckold and feet in this forum plz.


----------



## I wanna be negged

*Re: Hi I'm new*

Thanks everyone for the laughs that's one thing I like doing making people smile. I hope to put more smiles on people's faces on here. I just love to have fun i'm never serious. 

Mark my words this forum will have a great year.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

*Re: Hi I'm new*

I gave you your first neg! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## frenchguy

*Bonjour*

Hi, i'm French.

i watched WWE Raw until WM 17 (the RAW after when Stone Cold destroyed the Rock), i did not know that was scripted so i was shocked.

But, when Bret Hart returned to WWe, so did I. I like Miz and Lesnar, Bella Girls and Rock, Tag Teams... i''m not very fan of Paige, Cena et compagnie. Bryan rocks.


----------



## Gandalf

*Re: Bonjour*

welcome french guy

we have another french guy named bruce, i'm sure you two will get along great


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Re: Bonjour*

*As a resident of Paris, I would like to welcome you by saying what Cesaro used to say about USA during one of his early gimmicks:

I like the country, but hate the people

/heel turn :rock1*


----------



## DanielWyatt

*Re: Bonjour*



frenchguy said:


> Hi, i'm French.
> 
> i watched WWE Raw until WM 17 (the RAW after when Stone Cold destroyed the Rock), i did *not know that was scripted so i was shocked.*
> 
> But, when Bret Hart returned to WWe, so did I. I like Miz and Lesnar, Bella Girls and Rock, Tag Teams... i''m not very fan of Paige, Cena et compagnie. Bryan
> 
> How shocked were you when you found out it was fake?


----------



## frenchguy

*Re: Bonjour*



Mr. Wrestling 1 said:


> *As a resident of Paris, I would like to welcome you by saying what Cesaro used to say about USA during one of his early gimmicks:
> 
> I like the country, but hate the people
> 
> /heel turn :rock1*



Paris is a cursed town, Parisian people are not like the other French



DanielWyatt said:


> frenchguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i'm French.
> 
> i watched WWE Raw until WM 17 (the RAW after when Stone Cold destroyed the Rock), i did *not know that was scripted so i was shocked.*
> 
> But, when Bret Hart returned to WWe, so did I. I like Miz and Lesnar, Bella Girls and Rock, Tag Teams... i''m not very fan of Paige, Cena et compagnie. Bryan
> 
> How shocked were you when you found out it was fake?
> 
> 
> 
> a good friend told me the truth. i was disappointed. it takes away the magic when you know it's scripted, you begin to analyse everything and you enjoy nothing.
> Now, when i watch RAW or SD!, i think "yeah he wins, it's because someone behind the scene likes him" and it's unfair for what he does.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gandhi

*Re: Bonjour*

Welcome my dear chocolate croissant.


----------



## Tangerine

*Re: Bonjour*

Bienvenue sur le WrestlingForum!

Welcome to hell . Abandon all hope ye who enter here, so on and so forth...

But seriously, I hope you will enjoy your stay. Be careful, though, there are A LOT of Paige marks here. They are rather unstable, to say the least. If you dislike Paige, just ignore them, they will get to you pretty fast with their bullshit.

Cena is OK to hate, there are 2-3 Cena fans here that have lasted more than a month before getting banned. Not saying the admins are biased, but rather that Cena fans are usually bad trolls.

You will find many trolls here but normal people also like to mess around once in a while. Many of us are quite decent folk with strong opinions on different matters. If you have some wrestling knowledge, stick to your beliefs and throw in some humor, you will fit in just fine.


----------



## Cheb Mami

*Bonjour, Salam, Hello.*

Hey bitches, sourri for my anglich but its becuz i am algerian but i liv in frense.

I luv WWE and bad bitches too bout it dousen't matter no. I love watchin' wwe since I'm child, I used to watch WWE on NT1 (avant le porno), today I'm watchin' WWE on internet but I stopped for a long.

I was sad when I learnt that WWE was fake like Fuck her right in the pussy bout it's still real to me dammit.

I'm a big fan of football (soccer for bitches), algeria is the best team in the world, 1 2 3 VIVA LALGERIEEEEEEEEE;


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Bonjour, Salam, Hello.*

Dat french revolution :mark: we're taking over


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Bonjour*

Salut mon pote! :mark: omelette du fromage :mark:


----------



## Cheb Mami

*Re: Bonjour, Salam, Hello.*

Yeah we gonna break all these bastards and morons like ALgeria did with Corea during the world cup.


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: Bonjour, Salam, Hello.*

Lad gimmick was better imo


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Bonjour, Salam, Hello.*



Cheb Mami said:


> Yeah we gonna break all these bastards and morons like ALgeria did with Corea during the world cup.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: Bonjour*





HOHOHOHOHOH!


----------



## frenchguy

*Re: Bonjour*

Ah ah dès qu'on parle de la France, vous pensez nourriture ! 

Thanks guys, have a nice day.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1

*Re: Bonjour*



frenchguy said:


> Paris is a cursed town, Parisian people are not like the other French


*I know, I was just having fun with you 

Here's something for you to ease the tension:
*


----------



## frenchguy

*Re: Bonjour*

Les élèves parlent mieux que le prof... Le coup des bérets ! quel cliché !

French women love the way English people and American people talk...


----------



## Believe in the NWO

*Hey yo.*

Recent new member... Long time fan first time wrestling forum.


----------



## NasJayz

*Re: Hey yo.*

Hi welcome to WF.


----------



## Believe in the NWO

*Re: Hey yo.*

Thannks


----------



## Believe in the NWO

*Re: Hey yo.*

So who are the top members with stroke beside moderators?


----------



## Coach

*Re: Hey yo.*



George Shattuck said:


> So who are the top members with stroke beside moderators?


[USER]Allur[/USER]


----------



## JM

*Re: Hey yo.*

Hello @George Shattuck


----------



## JM

*Re: Bonjour*

Hello @frenchguy


----------



## Believe in the NWO

*Re: Hey yo.*

I read the sticky section on name changes and maybe I missed it, but I did not see any specific time for when a name change is approved (other than the 3 month rule). The only thing I saw was to be patient?


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Hey yo.*

You should say Hello back to JM when he takes the time to acknowledge you like that. It's good practice.

Hello JM.


----------



## frenchguy

*Re: Bonjour*

Bonsoir !

Last year, in France, we saw WM for free on TV, it was cool ! i hope it will be the same this year


----------



## JM

*Re: Hey yo.*

Hello @Kappa AKA ZOMBO.


----------



## Believe in the NWO

*Re: Hey yo.*

Hello @JM

Hello @Kappa AKA ZOMBO


Hello @Kill Coach Kill


Hello @NasJayz 

Thank you so much for all of your responses!


----------



## Disco Spider

*Hi guys*

Being meaning to join a site like this for a while, it seems all my friends have stopped watching wrestling , so I need to branch out a bit , find some new guys to complain about stuff with!

Quick little bio , started watching WWE in late 1999 , god i miss those days but there you go. Still watch now for some reason , blind loyalty I guess.

Did watch TNA for a while but gave up for my own sanity last year , and just recently started to get into NJPW.

So that's that , hope to get into some good discussions/ debates with you guys


----------



## JM

*Re: Hi guys*

Hello @Disco Spider


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: Hi guys*

Welcome to the forum, you will have a lot of fun here.


----------



## Tangerine

*Re: Hi guys*

Great, I welcome you here with open arms!

I have a similar background to you. It seems a lot of people have quit watching WWE or wrestling in general. At the current state of the product, I am ashamed to admit that I am a wrestling fan in real life. 

This website is a great place to complain. Hell, that's what we do 90% of the time here. That's what I do 99.9% of the time. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Hi guys*



Disco Spider said:


> Being meaning to join a site like this for a while, it seems all my friends have stopped watching wrestling , so I need to branch out a bit , find some new guys to complain about stuff with!
> 
> Quick little bio , started watching WWE in late 1999 , god i miss those days but there you go. Still watch now for some reason , blind loyalty I guess.
> 
> Did watch TNA for a while but gave up for my own sanity last year , and just recently started to get into NJPW.
> 
> So that's that , hope to get into some good discussions/ debates with you guys



How's your cousin,Stu,doing? 

Hope you have a good experience here.


----------



## Disco Spider

*Re: Hi guys*

Thanks for the welcomes guys , should be a good time here


----------



## KnockedOut

*New Member.*

Hi there, The setup thing wanted me to do this. I am a big fan of WWE (Like most of you.) and i'm also opening up to watching other promotions out there. I look forward to participating in your forum games, and wrestling discussions. 

Have a great rest of the day! - K.O


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: New Member.*

Welcome to the party!


----------



## NasJayz

*Re: New Member.*

Hello & Welcome.




Have some welcome rep.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: New Member.*

welcome


----------



## YsoSirius

*Why so serious?*

Hi there 

I'm a huge fan of wrestling, watching wwe since attitude era and now tuning in to NXT.

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Why so serious?*

Hello, can you please explain what your name means. It's very interesting.



:kappa


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Why so serious?*

Hope you have a good time here, OP.


----------



## YsoSirius

*Re: Why so serious?*

Y (why) so Sirius (serious) <-- meaning

just that xD


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Why so serious?*

:confused


----------



## Tweener ken

*Re: Why so serious?*

:kappa2


----------



## StevenB14

*I'm new*

Hi all. New guy here from Scotland. Been a wrestling fan for years and looking forward to getting involved in the discussions.


----------



## GOON

*Re: I'm new*

Welcome. Vote UKIP.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: I'm new*

welcome


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Re: I'm new*

Welcome to WF. You'll enjoy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: I'm new*

Hope your experience here is an enjoyable one.


----------



## StevenB14

*Re: I'm new*

Cheers guys!


----------



## 9hunter

*behold the king. the king of kings (sorry if that sounded douchey lol)*

hey everyone.

been watching wrestling since 1999 but had a histus from 02-07 but youtubes worked wonders lol

favs in wrestling Sable, Stephanie McMahon, HHH, HBK, Steve Austin, Chris Jericho, Jeff Jarrett, Brock Lesnar

currently fan of Seth Rollins, Nikki Bella, Paige,Dean Ambrose, Lana, Miz & Mizdow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: behold the king. the king of kings (sorry if that sounded douchey lol)*

good for you. Hope you like the forum.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah

*Just joined yesterday*

Hey, so I joined yesterday because I've known someone who's a member here for 11 years and honestly? I needed to try and communicate with said person due to finding it difficult to contact her through more conventional means.

So anyway, I'm a musician, I'm a writer and I spent a few years as a staff member at Dave Bautista's official site until late 2009. I'm just coming back from a self-imposed hiatus from pro wrestling (had an online summer fling with Daffney in 2012, she started ignoring me without warning and it hurt pretty bad, as stupid as it may sound so I ditched wrestling from my life for a couple of years).

I like listening to metal music, I like comic books (DC is my fave though I'm also a fan of Judge Dredd and Tank Girl) and I love movies and TV. A lot.


----------



## Punkhead

*Re: Just joined yesterday*



ChaoticMessiah said:


> Hey, so I joined yesterday because I've known someone who's a member here for 11 years and honestly? I needed to try and communicate with said person due to finding it difficult to contact her through more conventional means.
> 
> So anyway, I'm a musician, I'm a writer and I spent a few years as a staff member at Dave Bautista's official site until late 2009. I'm just coming back from a self-imposed hiatus from pro wrestling (had an online summer fling with Daffney in 2012, she started ignoring me without warning and it hurt pretty bad, as stupid as it may sound so I ditched wrestling from my life for a couple of years).
> 
> *I like listening to metal music*, I like comic books (DC is my fave though I'm also a fan of Judge Dredd and Tank Girl) and I love movies and TV. A lot.


That's all you had to say as far as I'm concerned. Welcome to WF!


----------



## ChaoticMessiah

*Re: Just joined yesterday*

Haha, thanks.

Yeah, total metalhead here. Trying not to write completely hard-ass thrash songs these days, did that in my teens and I'd like to expand that. Hopefully we'll see each other more on any metal-based threads and exchange opinions, etc.


----------



## xxREXxx

*Hello*

Hello everyone!
I'm new here.
I've been a wrestling for a decade now.
I'm mainly a TNA Impact Wrestling fan.
I've been to 2 RAWs, Smackdowns and Live events. 
Anything else? Ask away!


----------



## Blackbeard

*Re: Hello*


----------



## Becky

*Re: Hello*

Hello and welcome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Hello*

Hola!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: Hello*

*Hello.
Hope you enjoy yourself.
*


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Hello*

Welcome Rex.


----------



## xxREXxx

*Re: Hello*

Thanks guys!


----------



## The Lion Tamer

*Re: Hello*

Just stay away from the TNA section and you'll be fine


----------



## Drago

*Re: Hello*



The Lion Tamer said:


> Just stay away from WF and you'll be fine


FIFY


----------



## LaMelo

*What's up WF?*

I'm new here. I like The Miz, Sami Zayn, and Mizdow of course. It's Great to be here.


----------



## JM

*Re: What's up WF?*

Hello @Zayniac


----------



## The_It_Factor

*Re: What's up WF?*

With those 3, you're set around these parts.


----------



## NasJayz

*Re: What's up WF?*

Hell and welcome to WF.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: What's up WF?*


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: What's up WF?*

Excellent choices. (Y)


----------



## Zanmato

*Hello there!*

My name is Christian and I'm from Poland.

I'm a fan of professional wrestling since 2008 and now I'm into Puroresu thanks to Kenta (I still can't get used to "Hideo Itami") and Finn Balor and because I love Japan - simply.

I love many wrestlers, so I won't list them here - it'll be TL;DR, haha! XD


----------



## Kiwi_Ben

*New Round Here*

Hi all,

Relatively new around here. Joined a few months back to partake in the Wrestlemania 31 Travel thread as I'll be travelling up from New Zealand for my first Wrestlemania. Super excited to be making the trip - childhood dream of mine.

Favourite wrestler growing up was Goldberg, wish he was attending Wrestlecon though. Would have loved the chance to meet him and grab a snap.


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: Hello there!*

Hey Christian, welcome to WF


----------



## LFC_Styles

*Re: New Round Here*

Ello, welcome mate.


----------



## Lil Mark

*Re: New Round Here*

Welcome. Don't worry, we won't stab you in the back and try to hold you down or anything.


----------



## Biogoji

*Greetings BABY!*

GREETINGS BABY it's the number 1 Dusty Rhodes Mark Biogoji Baby and the Fruity Booty has sent me to do his dirty work baby!

Nah I kid, Anyway been a pretty big wrestling fan for a few years and only this did I get to watch the Attitude Era due to a torrent that I got after a week of doing nothing but playing WWE 13.

Oh and before someone asks no Dusty is not my favorite nor is WCW my favorite promotion, I was just doing my Dusty impression when I was setting up my account.

My real favorite wrestler is Jericho and my Favorite promotion is the WWF.... most of the time some times it gets shared around.

Anyway I'm here because I got banned off the forum I used to go on due to my account being hacked and the hacker did some freaky stuff like making my signature this image.

https://40.media.tumblr.com/19cec2466af68135b9af5db4453eb053/tumblr_mtvdj2p6ye1rxenr3o9_250.png

Which he also liked to post in random threads and he also sent a few people porn.

Anyway I got my friend to explain the situation but the mods stopped doing anything and another of my friends on there who had porn sent to him by the hacker didn't reply to the email I sent him and from what my friend Lachlan told me as he was on the site at the time, Despite the fact that my account got hacked last year, my friend who had porn sent to him fed me to the wolves, he didn't email me, he didn't try to ask me/the hacker why these events were happening just fed my account to the wolves.


----------



## NasJayz

*Re: Greetings BABY!*

Hello & Welcome to WF .


----------



## The Lion Tamer

*Re: Greetings BABY!*

Hope your experience here is better. And fuck that asshole that hacked your account


----------



## Biogoji

*Re: Greetings BABY!*



The Lion Tamer said:


> Hope your experience here is better. And fuck that asshole that hacked your account


The real kick in the nuts is the fact that Alex the guy who the guy sent porn to, didn't send me an email during or after the hack and hasn't replied to the email I sent him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Greetings BABY!*

Good to have you here... again.


----------



## JM

*Re: Greetings BABY!*

Hello @Biogoji and welcome to www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## Biogoji

*Re: Greetings BABY!*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Good to have you here... again.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Greetings BABY!*



Biogoji said:


> What do you mean by that?


Nothing. I sincerely welcome you here. Poorly worded attempt at humor.


----------



## JM

*Re: New Round Here*

Hello @Kiwi_Ben

Enjoy WF as well as Wrestlemania 31 live a Levi Stadium about an hour outside of San Francisco, California.


----------



## The Lion Tamer

*Re: Greetings BABY!*



Biogoji said:


> The real kick in the nuts is the fact that Alex the guy who the guy sent porn to, didn't send me an email during or after the hack and hasn't replied to the email I sent him.


What was the forum you frequented before coming here? Don't mean to pry just being curios


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: Greetings BABY!*

Welcome back, bebby


----------



## Jimshine

*Re: New Round Here*

Welcome to the mad house


----------



## Biogoji

*Re: Greetings BABY!*



The Lion Tamer said:


> What was the forum you frequented before coming here? Don't mean to pry just being curios


The Toho Kingdom Forums


----------



## JM

*Re: Hello there!*

Hello @Zanmato

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Hello there!*

Hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## The Lion Tamer

*Re: Greetings BABY!*



Biogoji said:


> The Toho Kingdom Forums


Never heard of it  again welcome to WF


----------



## Kiwi_Ben

*Re: New Round Here*

Thanks all.



JM said:


> Hello @Kiwi_Ben
> 
> Enjoy WF as well as Wrestlemania 31 live a Levi Stadium about an hour outside of San Francisco, California.


Looking forward to visiting a new stadium. I was in SF a few years back and saw a 49'ers game at Candlestick park. Wish it was NFL season to see them at Levi's, but I'm sure WM will be better.


----------



## @PolarNigel

*Oreyt!*

New member so i thought i'd come say eyup. I'm Nigel, 22, from Sheffield (England). Used to watch WWE on Channel 5 as a kid, but then stopped for quite a while. Was brought back in to it when my mate had a free ticket going spare for a Smackdown recording in Manchester back in Nov 2013 and been hooked again since.

How we all doing?!


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Oreyt!*

You must be the only person in the world that has actually been brought back to the product in the last 3 months, congratulations! 

You are like Ellie in TLOU, you are immune to WWE's diseased programming. Keep your secret quiet or Triple H, Kevin Dunn and Finlay will track you down and eventually use your blood for vaccinations.


----------



## Kanwulf

*Aloha*

Hello all,

My name is Blake and I used to love watching WCW from 1998 until its close. I was quite young when I started watching it was the only night a week my parents would let me stay up just to watch lol. I am 22 in May 2015.

I went off wrestling for a while and have just recently gotten back into TNA. I watched it religiously for a few years then stopped watching wrestling altogether.

I play a lot of TEW but at current I do not have a save. Although I am testing a database where I have Georgia Smith who has re opened Stampede Wrestling so I am interested to see how that goes.

Aside from wrestling I support Glasgow Rangers and Fulham. I like to fllow Calgary Flames and Tampa Bay Rays from NHL and MLB respectively.

Lastly I am a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge Black Metal fan. 1349 being my favourite of said genre. My overall favourite band is Paradise Lost though.

Sorry, I've spoken too much about myself here lol


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Re: Aloha*

what's up m8

stay active


----------



## @PolarNigel

*Re: Oreyt!*



Daemon_Rising said:


> *You must be the only person in the world that has actually been brought back to the product in the last 3 months,* congratulations!
> 
> You are like Ellie in TLOU, you are immune to WWE's diseased programming. Keep your secret quiet or Triple H, Kevin Dunn and Finlay will track you down and eventually use your blood for vaccinations.


I said 2013 brah, not 2014. I rode in on the wave of Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Oreyt!*

Sorry bro I forgot it was 2015!

Anyways.. welcome and hope you enjoy it around here


----------



## Kanwulf

*Re: Aloha*

I plan on being active


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Aloha*

Good to have you here.


----------



## Captain Edd

*Re: Aloha*

Kanwulf calls himself Ash now or whatever :draper2


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: What's up WF?*

Thanks everyone!

I have posted other places but this forum always seems active where any others seem to peak on the RTW and then die.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: What's up WF?*



Zayniac said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I have posted other places but this forum always seems active where any others seem to peak on the RTW and then die.


Welcome mate.

And yes the superstars of World Wrestling Forum post all year round there is no off season for the sports entertainers of this business. 

Some call these guys the greatest posters on earth, posting with no internet, defying idiotic limitations but the risks these men take are great, users have been broken, reps have been broken, careers banned in an instant. Yes this is an internet forum but the hazards are real, no matter who you are, where you are, whatever you do please don't take everything seriously on this forum.


----------



## Shagz

*Re: What's up WF?*

Hello


----------



## Tha Pope

so what's going on


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to WF, Tha Pope!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Whattup, Pope?


----------



## Chrome

:hi Pope. Enjoy my "special" rep. :evil


----------



## Tha Pope

I usually don't see a foot fetish gif this early into the usage of a site.


----------



## Chrome

Consider yourself lucky then! :maisie


----------



## Javier C.

Hey my name is Javier, wrestling fan since 6 years old (I'm 20), Mexican, don't speak English but can read it very well... My passion is wrestling and lucha libre, favorite wrestlers in order: Chris Jericho, CM Punk, Kurt Angle, Chris Benoit, and L.A. Park (WCW's La Parka).

I'm stale with WWE's current product, don't watch it anymore but I check news and stuff to know whats going on. You cannot watch epic matches like Shawn Michaels vs Kurt Angle and be excited about 2015's RAW. I watch Lucha Underground and WWE nostalgic PPV's from my favorites years (2000 - 2008). I like MMA as well.

Sorry if I got bad grammar or something, hope we can discuss about this _*awesome *_sport.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good to see you, Javier!!! La Parka is the GOAT!!!!


----------



## Javier C.

Yes it is :laugh:


----------



## Overcomer

Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> - Age
> - Why you picked your username
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> - Favorite wrestling company
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.




29

It was between Overcomer & Hellhammer. I chose Overcomer because the latter might've sent the wrong message.

I like Hardcore Holly, Dean Ambrose, Paige, Raven, Chris Jericho. I like mostly edgy brawler type wrestlers but I respect pretty much all of them.

WWE/WWF


----------



## JRmark

Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> - Age
> - Why you picked your username
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> - Favorite wrestling company
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


24
JR is GOD
Jericho, Bryan, Punk, Rocky
WWF/WWE - Need to start watching ROH by the sounds of it.


----------



## MissMoop

*- Age:* 26
*- Why you picked your username:* Moop's my nickname 
*- Favorite wrestler(s):* Too many, but one of my all time favs is Goldust
*- Favorite wrestling company:* boring, but wwe

Started watching wwf as a little girl and always found it awesome. Lost track of it for quite a long time since it disappeared from the dutch television. Got back into it again about 2,5 years ago now! 

I'm from the Netherlands, any more euro's on here or mainly Americans? 
Hope i can make some friends here


----------



## VIPER

Welcome new people :cheer


----------



## ChrisK

Hello all!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

To all the new people, welcome! You may be an unbiased 'normal' wrestling fan now, but in a few weeks; after spending time among the opinionated, entitled marks and smarks who call this website home (God love em'); you will become 'one of us', for better or worse. There are plenty of cool people here though so its all good, enjoy you're stay; and welcome to the front line.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

Hi all my name is Craig.

- Age: 23
- Why you picked your username: I love the tv show Sons Of Anarchy and 91 is the year I was born.
- Favorite wrestler(s): All Time: 1. Shawn Michaels 2. The Undertkaer 3. Randy Savage 4. CM Punk 5. Triple H
Current: 1. Seth Rollins 2. Bray Wyatt 3. Kevin Steen/Owens 4. Dean Ambrose 5. Paige
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE, mainly due to NXT

Been watching wrestling my whole life besides WWE I watch TNA and ROH. Other than wrestling I love video games, comics, movies and music.


----------



## She's Not Into You

Age: 16
- Why you picked your username: Trying to come up with a long unique emo band name inspired name.
- Favorite wrestler(s) WWE: Roman Reigns TNA: Ethan Carter III NJPW: Kazuchika Okada NXT: Sami Zayn
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE
- Favourite movies: 21/22 Jump Street, Beyond the Mat, The Wrestler, Waynes World, Scarface.
- Favourite food: Pizza


----------



## Mike Beehan

*Hey all*

Hey all huge wrestling fan,  I'm Mike 25 and Live in the UK! :nerd: New to the forums, been lurking for a while thought I'd join!


----------



## Coach

*Re: Hey all*

*Welcome*


----------



## Mike Beehan

*Re: Hey all*

Thanks Coach


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Hey all*

Hope you enjoy yourself here. I like your avatar. (Y)


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Hey all*

Hello there.


----------



## The Dark Warlords

*Re: Hey all*

Welcome brother man. Enjoy it here.


----------



## Mike Beehan

Thanks all and cheers I thought it was a good avatar too


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to WF Mike Beehan.


----------



## Shagz

Hello all I'm Shagz


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome home Shagz!


----------



## Ignacio

Greetings.


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to WF Ignacio!


----------



## SonnenChael

Greetings, I'm SonnenChael.
Realstuff: 25 years, germany, named Adrian.
Took the name because I came from wrestling to MMA and Chael was just hilarious and pretty entertaining. 
Also like soccer(football), Formula 1, NBA (just as entertainment, not much knowledge about it), Middleweight boxing, music like opera and stuff.

For further questions, just ask.

Regards.


----------



## ChrisK

Do you like Layla Rose?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome sonnenChael


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum SonnenChael.


----------



## People Power

Hello everyone, I'm People Power

I'm Age 24, and have been watching wrestling for 20+ years now. I picked my username not really based off of John Laurinaitis, more so because I like the concept of People Power when it comes to the running of the WWE. Current 3 faves are, Ambrose, Rollins and Bryan.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

People Power said:


> Hello everyone, I'm People Power
> 
> I'm Age 24, and have been watching wrestling for 20+ years now. I picked my username not really based off of John Laurinaitis, more so because I like the concept of People Power when it comes to the running of the WWE. Current 3 faves are, Ambrose, Rollins and Bryan.


*Welcome to Wrestling Forums, People Power. Nice to have you on the site.*:eva2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

People Power said:


> Hello everyone, I'm People Power
> 
> I'm Age 24, and have been watching wrestling for 20+ years now. I picked my username not really based off of John Laurinaitis, more so because I like the concept of People Power when it comes to the running of the WWE. Current 3 faves are, Ambrose, Rollins and Bryan.


Hi, People Power. I like your three favorites and I just liked your post. Hope you enjoy your experience here. (Y)


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum People Power.


----------



## Julie_Anne

Hi all. I'm Julie Anne. Originally from Ireland, I'm now going to University and working in Spain. I've always been a fan of wrestling.


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum Julie Ann.


----------



## TheDazzler

*- Age:* 22
*- Why you picked your username:* because it`s cool.
*- Favorite wrestler(s)*: look at my siugnature
*- Favorite wrestling company:* Ring of Honor


----------



## Sex Ferguson

Welcome to you.....


----------



## 50ShadesOfKayfabe

Hey.

I'm 25 years old and I started to watch wrestling again last Feb after quitting in about 2002 when I was 12 or 13, so I've missed A LOT of stuff. I spent the last year catching up on stuff, reading, learning and lurking here. Not fully sure why I decided to register but I did, and I hope to learn a lot more and catch up on plenty of stuff I missed.

I used to watch WWF a lot as a youngster, and plenty of WCW too. My favourites were SCSA, Mick Foley, Undertaker & Kane (sad to see the way he's used these days) and Sting, DDP & Booker T. Kind of marking out for Sting being in WWE as I'd of loved to of seen that as a kid. It's never too late I guess.

Well that enough for now but one last thing is I know I don't know nearly enough about wrestling to be arguing and be a 'smark' so I'm not here to piss anybody off, just here to learn mostly and ask questions and find out more about a world I find even more fascinating as and adult then as a child.


----------



## SonnenChael

ChrisK said:


> Do you like Layla Rose?


Didn't see anything yet but by her looks, nope. And I honestly don't care, if she's from Germany or Timbuktu. It's all about the E.


Regards


----------



## Sex Ferguson

50ShadesOfKayfabe said:


> Hey.
> 
> I'm 25 years old and I started to watch wrestling again last Feb after quitting in about 2002 when I was 12 or 13, so I've missed A LOT of stuff. I spent the last year catching up on stuff, reading, learning and lurking here. Not fully sure why I decided to register but I did, and I hope to learn a lot more and catch up on plenty of stuff I missed.
> 
> I used to watch WWF a lot as a youngster, and plenty of WCW too. My favourites were SCSA, Mick Foley, Undertaker & Kane (sad to see the way he's used these days) and Sting, DDP & Booker T. Kind of marking out for Sting being in WWE as I'd of loved to of seen that as a kid. It's never too late I guess.
> 
> Well that enough for now but one last thing is I know I don't know nearly enough about wrestling to be arguing and be a 'smark' so I'm not here to piss anybody off, just here to learn mostly and ask questions and find out more about a world I find even more fascinating as and adult then as a child.


Welcome my fellow Brit :hi


----------



## Scarlett

Hi all, I'm 19. I've only been watching Wrestling since early 2013 when a friend showed it to me, and initially I just wanted to bang Dean Ambrose XD and I caught Raw on and off. I actually started paying attention to the WWE around Summer of 2013 when Daniel Bryan was facing John Cena, and CM Punk faced Brock Lesnar, and absolutely fell in love with the product since Summerslam of that year. I don't know as much as some of you that have been watching for 10 or 20 years, but I'm trying to watch some of the old stuff via the Network(kind of annoying since they only have the PPV's and only some of the Raw shows), so I'll catch up eventually!

Happy to join the forum!


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

Hey guys! I'm new here so I guess I'll introduce myself. I'm a 21 year old college student, who just got back into wrestling pretty recently actually. Lol. Umm...I've been lurking around here a lot until I finally decided to join. I mean what the hell why not? Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Welcome to the site Scarlett and Kitana. Great to have you both joined this palace.*


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to the family new guys. I'm sure you'll all be excellent additions.


----------



## Tangerine

A special message to all the newcomers on Wrestling Forum:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

50ShadesOfKayfabe said:


> Hey.
> 
> I'm 25 years old and I started to watch wrestling again last Feb after quitting in about 2002 when I was 12 or 13, so I've missed A LOT of stuff. I spent the last year catching up on stuff, reading, learning and lurking here. Not fully sure why I decided to register but I did, and I hope to learn a lot more and catch up on plenty of stuff I missed.
> 
> I used to watch WWF a lot as a youngster, and plenty of WCW too. My favourites were SCSA, Mick Foley, Undertaker & Kane (sad to see the way he's used these days) and Sting, DDP & Booker T. Kind of marking out for Sting being in WWE as I'd of loved to of seen that as a kid. It's never too late I guess.
> 
> Well that enough for now but one last thing is I know I don't know nearly enough about wrestling to be arguing and be a 'smark' so I'm not here to piss anybody off, just here to learn mostly and ask questions and find out more about a world I find even more fascinating as and adult then as a child.





Kitana said:


> Hey guys! I'm new here so I guess I'll introduce myself. I'm a 21 year old college student, who just got back into wrestling pretty recently actually. Lol. Umm...I've been lurking around here a lot until I finally decided to join. I mean what the hell why not? Nice to meet you all!


:hi

Welcome to you both. I hope you enjoy your time here and have a positive experience.


----------



## 90sKid

Hello dear WF users:smile2:
Long time wrestling fan but I was never a part of a wrestling forum/board and it looks like this is the right place to startOnce again hello everybody:smile2:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

90sKid said:


> Hello dear WF users:smile2:
> Long time wrestling fan but I was never a part of a wrestling forum/board and it looks like this is the right place to startOnce again hello everybody:smile2:


*Welcome to the site. Nice to have you aboard. *


----------



## mansofa

I'm a dude with a beard, that's all you need to know.


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to WF 90sKid!


----------



## DeeGirl

I'm really hoping we get some good 2015 joiners soon, about 99% of them have been annoying trolls so far. Hopefully some of these very newest additions add to the forum.


----------



## The Tempest

Okay, I'll try to introduce myself.

Hello, my name is Alex. I'm 21 years old and I'm from Italy. When I was a kid I used to watch wrestling with my brother, and back then the only wrestling show that was broadcast was SmackDown in 2002-2003. I loved watching Mysterio, Big Show, Taker, John Cena when he was entertaining, Eddie and so on..., all those guys doing crazy stuff in the ring. But then when you-know-who killed his family and himself in 2007, SmackDown was no longer broadcast.

So from 2007 to 2011 I removed wrestling from my mind, y'know I grew up, had other things to do in life, but then one day I was wondering if WWE was still a thing and so I caught a random match on YouTube and returned to watch since the night after WrestleMania 27.

As for my current faves, I like Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Seth Rollins, Cesaro, Dean Ambrose, Sasha Banks, Owens, Finn Balor, Zayn and Bayley. Ok I'll stop lol.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

@The Tempest *welcome to the site. *


----------



## The Tempest

Thanks


----------



## Nattie

Alright,

My name is Jade (or NattieJade) and I have been a longtime fan of wrestling and in particular women's wrestling.
I have a vast accumulation of wrestling memorabilia as well as many books from autobiographies to wrestling federation histories. I have the old rubber figurines and probably 15 years worth of WWE/Raw/SmackDown magazines. I also have the old Colosseum videos of ppv's and other fantastic wrestling matches.
When I was a kid I got to see Andre the Giant wrestle, that's amazing and awesome at the same time!

I am Canadian, born and raised so it's no surprise that I am a fan of most Canadian wrestlers. My number one being Bret Hart, I have a lot of Hart Family related memorabilia. I've read Bret Hart's book which is a good read, his ex wife Julie Hart's book which has a lot of controversy and I own the banned book by Diana Hart. I have been following Nattie Neidhart's career before she was in the WWE, friended her on MySpace before Twitter, where she follows me (just like anyone else but I am star struck haha jk).

I have been a member of several different forums and wrestling related sites. Since one of my favorite forums closed down it's been a hard road to find a forum to fit into. I was a part of Bleacher Report and wrote some fantastic articles regarding women's wrestling, especially the history related ones. I no longer frequent Bleacher Report as I found a lot of lurking members to be really nasty and hateful. I was also a part of the WWE Universe forum and that was a blast. I still manage to talk to some of the members there who I was friends with and even one who we just never got a long and were always at each other. But we're efriends now I guess which is a good thing because people do change. LOL

I'm very outspoken. Sometimes misunderstood. But I give an open invitation to anyone to message me and get to know me a little more.


----------



## DeeGirl

Nattie said:


> Alright,
> 
> My name is Jade (or NattieJade) and I have been a longtime fan of wrestling and in particular women's wrestling.
> I have a vast accumulation of wrestling memorabilia as well as many books from autobiographies to wrestling federation histories. I have the old rubber figurines and probably 15 years worth of WWE/Raw/SmackDown magazines. I also have the old Colosseum videos of ppv's and other fantastic wrestling matches.
> When I was a kid I got to see Andre the Giant wrestle, that's amazing and awesome at the same time!
> 
> I am Canadian, born and raised so it's no surprise that I am a fan of most Canadian wrestlers. My number one being Bret Hart, I have a lot of Hart Family related memorabilia. I've read Bret Hart's book which is a good read, his ex wife Julie Hart's book which has a lot of controversy and I own the banned book by Diana Hart. I have been following Nattie Neidhart's career before she was in the WWE, friended her on MySpace before Twitter, where she follows me (just like anyone else but I am star struck haha jk).
> 
> I have been a member of several different forums and wrestling related sites. Since one of my favorite forums closed down it's been a hard road to find a forum to fit into. I was a part of Bleacher Report and wrote some fantastic articles regarding women's wrestling, especially the history related ones. I no longer frequent Bleacher Report as I found a lot of lurking members to be really nasty and hateful. I was also a part of the WWE Universe forum and that was a blast. I still manage to talk to some of the members there who I was friends with and even one who we just never got a long and were always at each other. But we're efriends now I guess which is a good thing because people do change. LOL
> 
> I'm very outspoken. Sometimes misunderstood. But I give an open invitation to anyone to message me and get to know me a little more.


Welcome to the nuthouse, hopefully you are a good addition to the forum and are better than the poor standard of 2015 poster we've had so far.


----------



## _jml_

I'm new, hi. Actually had an account here like 10 years ago back when it was weforums but I have no idea what the login was so I decided to make a new one. I'm 25, lifelong wrestling fan from Chicago, blah blah blah. 

I know Sephiroth pretty well from another forum but I don't know if anyone else from that forum is here (doubt it). 

*Why you picked your username:* They're my initials and I'm hella uncreative.
*Favorite wrestler(s):* Karl Anderson, Sasha Banks, Kevin Owens, Tyson Kidd, Seth Rollins, Christopher Daniels, The Young Bucks
*Favorite wrestling company:* NXT if that counts. Been watching more NJPW lately too.

I'll be a good addition to this forum no worries


----------



## WWFSoldier

Hello I have been a WWE Fan since the Ruthless Aggression Era (Watched WCW during the Monday Night Wars),I like talents such as Seth Rollins and Daniel Bryan because I have supported them since they were in ROH and I know they can put on good matches,

*Favorite Wrestlers*: Seth Rollins,Daniel Bryan,Dolph Ziggler
*Favorite Divas:* Nikki Bella,Brie Bella,Paige,AJ Lee


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Welcome to the site,* @WWFSoldier, @_jml_, and @Nattie .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome you all; @WWFSoldier, @_jml_, and @Nattie .[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shagz

Welcome to the fucking forum everybody.


----------



## ChrisK

Yo, welcome newbies  any British wrestling fans?


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to WF everyone!


----------



## wrestling Rs

25 - Training to be a pro wrestler - favourate wrestler CM Punk but obviously that is now over so will go with Dolph zig - fav company wwe then Lucha underground


----------



## suckeRPunch

Hey yall, I'm suckeRPunch, but feel free to call me RP or Joe. Twenty years old, currently working as a fry cook in a fish and chip shop and waiting for next year to go to University to study to become a High School English teacher. Favourite wrestler is Jeff Hardy, promotion is WWE, and if you'd like to know anything else about me or just have a chat feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to WF!


----------



## RobinMask

Hey everyone, I'm RobinMask. I actually have lurked about for a few years for my fill of Wrestling news and joined in 2013. Finally decided to at least contribute once in a while!

I've always had a thing for choreographed violence when I was little and thus WWF/WWE was a big part of my childhood. Took a break around 2009 and picked it up again around 2011. The current fuckery has turned me off again but I at least try to keep up with my favorites (Daniel, BORK, Ziggler, Seth, Ambrose, etc.) Otherwise I'm more into ROH, PWG, and NJPW.

Nice to meet y'all. :grin2:


----------



## The Tempest

Welcome to the forum @RobinMask :Vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Great to have you @RobinMask


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Hey, yo.

I'm 24 years old. My username is a reference to what I feel Brock Lesnar was in 2002, and a nod to my status as a newbie on this forum. Hopefully, over time, my username becomes ironic as I share my depth of knowledge and wisdom.  

Favourite wrestlers- I'm cursed by my favourite wrestlers being part-timers, Brock Lesnar and Chris Jericho. Of the full time guys, Bray Wyatt and Sami Zayn. The lack of TNA mentions should show that WWE is my favourite company- holding out hope that Jeff Hardy and Kurt Angle get another run in the big leagues before they call it a day.

Looking forward to chatting to you all. I spent 12 years on another forum, but the vibe there wasn't great, I was basically signing on and posting out of habit. I decided enough was enough and it's time for a change!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Rookie of the Year. I hope you enjoy your experience here. (Y)


----------



## Dr. Middy

I never knew this was here. I was actually looking for something like this when I first signed up, but for some reason didn't check here. Oh well, never too late I guess.

So I'm 21 as of right now, and the username I chose has a bit of a history. I'm a long time member of a U2 forum, where I was one of the people who everybody seemed to know or recognize in some way. My original username there was "Midnight is Where the Day Begins." So I ended up creating a venting/psychiatrist thread that would have me helping people with their problems. Eventually, people started calling me Dr. Middy, and I just liked the ring of it.

For my favorite wrestlers, originally it started as Stone Cold, then changed to Chris Benoit. Following a lull I had in watching, I came back near Punk's pipebomb promo and loved what the guy did. As of now I'm a huge fan of Ambrose, Cesaro, Rollins, Lesnar, Bryan, Harper, Jericho, and Paige. 

Favorite company is easily WWE. I started watching when I was around 5 years old, and except a lull between 2007-2008, I've followed and watched the program most of my life. 

As for other things, I'm big on music, so feel free to drop me a line if you'd like to talk favorite artists or something. I'm a massive baseball fan and Nascar fan as well, so ditto on those things.


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to WF Rookie of the Year and Dr. Middy.


----------



## Shagz

Welcome to WF Rookie of the Year and Dr. Middy.


----------



## Melons

Hi guys, joined the other day and can easily say this is the most welcoming forum I've been in. Stepping up to premium was a straightforward choice.

- 23 years old.
- CM Punk is my favourite wrestler even though I never got back into wrestling in time to see him perform.
- My surname is nonsense; Melons is the only thing close to English that sounds like it.
- WWE, though I used to love that ludicrous Backyard Wrestling game to death.


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum Melons.


----------



## Melons

CJ said:


> Welcome to the forum Melons.


Thank you. Just to be sure, is that Rousey as your avatar?


----------



## CJ

Melons said:


> Thank you. Just to be sure, is that Rousey as your avatar?


No, that's Leanna Decker.


----------



## Melons

CJ said:


> No, that's Leanna Decker.





















My bad.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*@Rookie of the Year and @Melons, welcome to the forums. *


----------



## Antetokounmpo

Started getting back into wrestling over the past couple of weeks. I watched it a lot when I was younger. I had a huge collection of wrestling figures and went to a few house shows when the superstars came to Australia. The earliest I can remember from when I started watching was around WrestleMania 22. I was really into it until around late '09/early '10 when I lost interest. I started watching TNA for a bit then stopped altogether, so here I am a few years later.

Comparing the match card from WrestleMania 22 and tomorrow's WrestleMania, a lot has changed. I'll try and read over some of the more recent boards so I don't seem like I'm talking nonsense, but I'm really looking forward to getting to know people on these forums and getting myself back into the WWE.


----------



## LaMelo

Antetokounmpo said:


> Started getting back into wrestling over the past couple of weeks. I watched it a lot when I was younger. I had a huge collection of wrestling figures and went to a few house shows when the superstars came to Australia. The earliest I can remember from when I started watching was around WrestleMania 22. I was really into it until around late '09/early '10 when I lost interest. I started watching TNA for a bit then stopped altogether, so here I am a few years later.
> 
> Comparing the match card from WrestleMania 22 and tomorrow's WrestleMania, a lot has changed. I'll try and read over some of the more recent boards so I don't seem like I'm talking nonsense, but I'm really looking forward to getting to know people on these forums and getting myself back into the WWE.


Welcome to WF!


----------



## Chrome

Welcome Antetokounmpo, enjoy the rep I gave you! :drose


----------



## CJ

Welcome to WF Antetokounmpo.


----------



## Achilles

Cool name, Antetokounmpo. :ti2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to WF Antetokounmpo.


----------



## suckeRPunch

Howdy ya'll, I'm suckeRPunch, I'm 20 years old and I'm from England but I live in Australia. I used to love wrestling when I was younger, but I lost interest in it for a while, getting into it again recently at the beginning of this year. I watched WrestleMania with a couple of buddies at my place last night with some beers and it was one of the greatest nights of my life.


----------



## benighted

Hey everyone, long time wrestling fan from the UK here. Thought I'd come and join in on the community here!


----------



## CJ

Welcome to WF benighted.


----------



## Chrome

Welcome suckeRPunch and benighted, left ya some special rep. Gave you one too CJ. :wink2:


----------



## CJ

Chrome said:


> Welcome suckeRPunch and benighted, left ya some special rep. Gave you one too CJ. :wink2:


Seems no part of the forum is safe from TeamFeet :no:


----------



## Chrome

Team FEET runs this site now. :cudi


----------



## LaMelo

Team Feet is the best Team!


----------



## Empress

Welcome to the new members.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Hello new people or rejoiners. I'm the Ultimate New Black, formerly Soupman Prime, Soupbro, Turbo Man Prime and Sith Rollins.

I hope none of you are anti smarks or those who wish death on strangers on the internet* :cudi





Spoiler



*Join the Rollinites *:rollins


----------



## Blackbeard

The Ultimate New Black said:


> *Hello new people or rejoiners. I'm the Ultimate New Black, formerly Soupman Prime, Soupbro, Turbo Man Prime and Sith Rollins.
> 
> I hope none of you are anti smarks or those who wish death on strangers on the internet* :cudi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Join the Rollinites *:rollins


And I hope all of you are Nolanites! :drose :drose :drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chrome said:


> Team FEET runs this site now. :cudi


Was the







*W*elcome *F*eet *E*verlasting?


----------



## Blackbeard

Chrome said:


> Team FEET runs this site now. :cudi


Not if I have anything to say about it :thecause


----------



## Darkness is here

@Chrome is trying his best to get me on TEAM FEET too with dem gifs.


----------



## LaMelo

Everybody should be on Team Feet.


----------



## Mr. Socko

House Blackbeard said:


> And I hope all of you are Nolanites! :drose :drose :drose


Snyderites however can :gtfo


Also stay away from Team Feet and Team Trap :side:

They are the Oddities and Boricuas of WF


----------



## Blackbeard

mr.socko2101 said:


> Snyderites however can :gtfo
> 
> 
> Also stay away from Team Feet and Team Trap :side:
> 
> They are the Oddities and Boricuas of WF


Watching a Zack Snyder movie with Bailey Jay is my dream :zayn3


----------



## LaMelo

You know you want to ioin the team Blackbeard!


----------



## 2 Ton 21

Skinhead Nazi 666 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I chose my username in honor of my heritage. My great grandfather was a founding member of the Church of Satan and fought for the Nazis in WW2. My dad is a retired drug lord and a member of the KKK and the local Skinhead gang.


Todd?


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome Skinhead Nazi.


----------



## Addychu

:hi

And its all about #TEAMPALE .


----------



## Blackbeard

Addychu said:


> :hi
> 
> And its all about #TEAMPALE .


unkout 

Team Pale is midcard nonesense. #TEAMTRAP on the other hand are the main attraction :vince2


----------



## Chrome

House Blackbeard said:


> unkout
> 
> Team Pale is midcard nonesense. #TEAMTRAP on the other hand are the main attraction :vince2


Main attraction....


















On the pre-show.


----------



## Blackbeard

Chrome said:


> Main attraction....
> 
> 
> 
> On the pre-show.












How very dare you! #TEAMTRAP are red hot right now, we're Austin during his peak.

Team Feet are the equivalent of a Hornswoggle and El Torrito feud.


----------



## LaMelo

Chrome is the best!


----------



## Chrome

Zayniac said:


> Chrome is the best!


----------



## EWR4.2

*New Member*

Hi guys,

I figured that I should introduce myself here as I am new. I just want to say that I have always somewhat 'lurked' as a guest on the forums but never wanted to join one. I used to be a member of a Godzilla forum (GojiStomp) ten years ago and made a lot of friends - when that went down I was pretty upset at losing a lot of friends. That was followed by other sites like Tokyo Kingdom. 

Anyway I just wanted to say that I joined this forum because it has been around for a long time and I am not expecting it to disappear anytime soon. 

Say hi!


----------



## CJ

*Re: New Member*

Welcome to WF. Here is the actual new user introduction thread.


----------



## TheBOAT

*Re: New Member*

Let me be the first to welcome you to WF 


EDIT- Aaah son of a bitch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: New Member*

@EWR4.2


Welcome. May your tenure here be a prosperous one!


----------



## Chrome

*Re: New Member*

Welcome to the forum EWR4.2.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*@EWR4.2, welcome to the palace of the nut house. Just kidding mods.  Anyways, welcome to Wrestling Forums. Hope you love it here and if you got any questions and concerns please go to the mods. They will help you out. *


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife

*For New Users*

I'm new. I want to see how many new people sign up everyday, so it would be cool if everyone who's new to come say they're new.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: For New Users*

I'm new.


----------



## freezingtsmoove

*Re: For New Users*

Seth Rollins needs to wear the belt on his shoulders it just doesnt fit around his waist


----------



## jackbhoy

*Re: For New Users*

Yeah that would be cool wouldn't it unk2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: For New Users*

In geological terms, I am very green.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: For New Users*



IDONTSHIV said:


> In geological terms, I am very green.


IDONTSHIV

I have a brilliant plan in mind for you. :vince2

We're going to put you in the ring with Funaki on Velocity :vince5

If you impress me, maybe I'll give you a chance on one of the real shows :vince

Don't take this chance lightly IDONTSHIV, I'm counting on you :vince3


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: For New Users*

Im new sorta


----------



## Nine99

Welcome to the land of Reigns and Cena bashing. Where only your most mark-able Daniel Bryan comments will get you good reputation. Enjoy your stay.

Also...have you accepted Seth Rollins as your personal lord and savior?


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: For New Users*

Here ya go, kiddo!


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/540067-new-users-introduction-thread.html


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: For New Users*



Nikki Bella said:


> IDONTSHIV
> 
> I have a brilliant plan in mind for you. :vince2
> 
> We're going to put you in the ring with Funaki on Velocity :vince5
> 
> If you impress me, maybe I'll give you a chance on one of the real shows :vince
> 
> Don't take this chance lightly IDONTSHIV, I'm counting on you :vince3


If it meant I could get on Sunday Night Heat or the lamented Shotgun Saturday Night, I would face all of Kaientai in a loser gets his pee-pee chopped match. :shocked::mark:


----------



## Łegend Ќiller

*Re: For New Users*

I'm the Legend Killer.


----------



## Molfino

*Re: For New Users*

Well this turned into a troll thread pretty quickly :booklel

Guys, y u do dis. :suzanne


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

*Re: For New Users*

Rider >>> Sakura > Rin >>>>>>>>>>>>> shit >>>> Saber.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to any new members I may have missed.(Y)


----------



## Vader Bomb

-Age:I'm 35 years old.
-Why you picked your username:Because it sounds catchy and badass.
-Favourite wrestler(s):1.Leon White 2.Bill Eadie 3.Don Muraco 4.Paul Roma 5.Curt Hennig.
-Favourite wrestling company: 1.WWF 2.WCW 3.ECW.

Howdy fellas!! I'm a pro-wrestling fan from Greece. The forum looks perfect. I don't know from were to start.

:smile2::wink2:


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome new arrival, @Vader Bomb I hope you can contribute well to the forum and you enjoy your experience here. (Y)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Welcome to Wrestling Forums, @Vader Bomb , I hope you love it here and can contribute a lot of knowledge here. Plus enjoy your stay on here.*_


----------



## Vader Bomb

Zico said:


> Welcome new arrival, @Vader Bomb I hope you can contribute well to the forum and you enjoy your experience here. (Y)





BtheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Welcome to Wrestling Forums, @Vader Bomb , I hope you love it here and can contribute a lot of knowledge here. Plus enjoy your stay on here.*_


Thank you for your warm welcome.

:smile2::wink2:


----------



## Kenny

Welcome to the forum all of you wonderful people, enjoy your stay, but remember that LOLCENAWINS.


----------



## Vader Bomb

Hi @*KENNY * :smile2::wink2:


----------



## Kenny

Vader Bomb said:


> -Age:I'm 35 years old.
> -Why you picked your username:Because it sounds catchy and badass.
> -Favourite wrestler(s):1.Leon White 2.Bill Eadie 3.Don Muraco 4.Paul Roma 5.Curt Hennig.
> -Favourite wrestling company: 1.WWF 2.WCW 3.ECW.
> 
> Howdy fellas!! I'm a pro-wrestling fan from Greece. The forum looks perfect. I don't know from were to start.
> 
> :smile2::wink2:


You might enjoy yourself here mate.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...read-tradition-continues-bobby-eaton-321.html


----------



## Vader Bomb

Thanks for the redirection @*KENNY* :smile2::wink2:


----------



## Greatsthegreats

26

Variation of my Steam username

Don't have a fav' wrestler or promotion, been out of the loop for a while ya know...


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to WF Greatsthegreats!


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to any new arrivals that I've missed. May you enjoy your stay here. (Y)


----------



## Lazer

Greetings. I have been lurking around this forum for like 3 years and just now decided to make an account. I mainly watch WWE. Anyways see you all.


----------



## CJ

Welcome to WF @Lazer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Lazer. I hope you enjoy your stay here. (Y)


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome new arrival, may your stay here be a pleasant one. (Y)


----------



## LaMelo

Lazer said:


> Greetings. I have been lurking around this forum for like 3 years and just now decided to make an account. I mainly watch WWE. Anyways see you all.


Welcome to WF!


----------



## Jynxmazed

I joined about a month ago. I haven't posted much yet. 

I have been a fan of wrestling since Monday night wars. I watch Raw every now and then. Is this a good community? Some of the threads I lurked had some backseat modding going on.


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to WF Jynxmazed!


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome new arrival, may your stay here be a pleasant one (Y).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hope you like it here @Jynxmazed


----------



## Empress

Welcome to the new members.


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @Jynxmazed


----------



## NotGuilty

25
similar but not exact to my current XB360/ONE GT


taker/scsa/goldberg/hbk
hmm ECW/WCW probably.

been lurking here a long while as its how i keep upto date since i gave up watching the crap product years ago but signed up to play mafia and chit chat.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome new arrival, may your stay here be a pleasant one (Y)
If you ever get bored with the wrestling discussion there are plenty of other sections which may interest you on WF.


----------



## BMFozzy

I'm a bit late but I never introduced myself here, so I thought why the hell not.

*Age:* 18
*Username:* Being made in Britain, I spread the thoughts and ideals of the one true martyr Fozzy! As his second incarnation it is my duty to make sure his 'Fozist' ideology is past onto our future generations and will have a place in saving a once proud nation from its slow decline.
*Favourite Wrestlers:* CM Punk, Paige, Ambrose, Rollins, BNB and Cesaro
*Favourite Wrestling Company:* WWE (I only watch wrestling outside of the WWE when I'm feeling exotic).
*Other Things:* I was named after Boy George, I'm a self proclaimed expert on North Korea and I believe Leighton Baines is the most beautiful human being to ever grace God's green Earth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @BMFozzy!


----------



## BMFozzy

IDONTSHIV said:


> Welcome @BMFozzy!


Thanks for the warm welcome, man who doesn't shiv.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BMFozzy said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, man who doesn't shiv.


I love The TARDIS and the Fantastic Four cracked me up.


----------



## BMFozzy

IDONTSHIV said:


> I love The TARDIS and the Fantastic Four cracked me up.


Who doesn't love the TARDIS? Did you get the Fantastic Four reference? A lot of people don't get it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BMFozzy said:


> Who doesn't love the TARDIS? Did you get the Fantastic Four reference? A lot of people don't get it.


Oh yeah, Pope John Paul II, Gorbachev, Thatcher, and Reagan. Besides their obvious importance during and near the end of The Col War, I'm unsure if there is any more significance of the Fantastic Four label.


----------



## BMFozzy

IDONTSHIV said:


> Oh yeah, Pope John Paul II, Gorbachev, Thatcher, and Reagan. Besides their obvious importance during and near the end of The Col War, I'm unsure if there is any more significance of the Fantastic Four label.


No, that's exactly it. Where I live anyone I've shown it to, unless they study History, haven't understood it and only know of Thatcher. It's good to know the image isn't wasted and some people do understand it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BMFozzy said:


> No, that's exactly it. Where I live anyone I've shown it to, unless they study History, haven't understood it and only know of Thatcher. It's good to know the image isn't wasted and some people do understand it!


I was alive then, so it's no biggie. I did see an interviewer asking college age kids if the recognized Reagan's picture, and a disturbingly high number couldn't.


----------



## BMFozzy

IDONTSHIV said:


> I was alive then, so it's no biggie. I did see an interviewer asking college age kids if the recognized Reagan's picture, and a disturbingly high number couldn't.


I weep for the majority of my generation. When Kim Kardashian is given more publicity than talented individuals and sex and promiscuity sells more music than actual talent you know the world's heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to WF new people!


----------



## DeeGirl

It seems things in this thread went a little off topic, so just incase I missed anyone - Welcome to WrestlingForum


----------



## ChrisK

Any noobs here into female wrestling?


----------



## ChrisK

BMFozzy said:


> I'm a bit late but I never introduced myself here, so I thought why the hell not.
> 
> *Age:* 18
> *Username:* Being made in Britain, I spread the thoughts and ideals of the one true martyr Fozzy! As his second incarnation it is my duty to make sure his 'Fozist' ideology is past onto our future generations and will have a place in saving a once proud nation from its slow decline.
> *Favourite Wrestlers:* CM Punk, Paige, Ambrose, Rollins, BNB and Cesaro
> *Favourite Wrestling Company:* WWE (I only watch wrestling outside of the WWE when I'm feeling exotic).
> *Other Things:* I was named after Boy George, I'm a self proclaimed expert on North Korea and I believe Leighton Baines is the most beautiful human being to ever grace God's green Earth.


18 and British and only watch WWE? You're really missing out dude.

Where abouts in Britain do you stay? We have the best talent in the world right now.


----------



## LaMelo

I like female wrestling.


----------



## ChrisK

You're not new ;P


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Zayniac Glad to hear of your passion for women's wrestling.


----------



## BMFozzy

ChrisK said:


> 18 and British and only watch WWE? You're really missing out dude.
> 
> Where abouts in Britain do you stay? We have the best talent in the world right now.


I'm about 30 minutes outside of Liverpool. I dabble occasionally outside of WWE. I've seen little bits of ICW and almost went to one of their shows in Liverpool but my friends only occasionally watch WWE so they wouldn't go. I also seen another show in advertised in Liverpool, TNT I think it was called but it was advertised as Extreme Wrestling (they capitalised the extreme) and I'm not really fond of extreme wrestling so that put me off. I've always wanted to see more of ICW and other such promotions like PCW but I don't really know where to see more of their stuff.


----------



## DeeGirl

Zayniac said:


> I like female wrestling.


Welcome to WF 'new' arrival


----------



## LaMelo

I am new to premium. :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Zayniac said:


> I am new to premium. :banderas












*IT'S STILL NEW TO ME, DAMMIT!!!*


----------



## CJ

Zayniac said:


> I am new to premium. :banderas


And you're already taking full advantage of the gif thread :mckinney


----------



## LaMelo

CJ said:


> And you're already taking full advantage of the gif thread :mckinney


It didn't take me long to see you do such a Great job! :nerd:


----------



## ChrisK

BMFozzy said:


> I'm about 30 minutes outside of Liverpool. I dabble occasionally outside of WWE. I've seen little bits of ICW and almost went to one of their shows in Liverpool but my friends only occasionally watch WWE so they wouldn't go. I also seen another show in advertised in Liverpool, TNT I think it was called but it was advertised as Extreme Wrestling (they capitalised the extreme) and I'm not really fond of extreme wrestling so that put me off. I've always wanted to see more of ICW and other such promotions like PCW but I don't really know where to see more of their stuff.



Aww dude, hate to be the barer of bad news but you missed out. Having gone to ICW for almost 3 years now, the two Liverpool shows were two of the best ever.

Nobody is alone at ICW. Just start speaking to folk in the queue or in the crowd. I'll definitely be going to the next Liverpool show and you owe to yourself to do so too.


----------



## LaMelo

ICW is Awesome.


----------



## MKick

Hello. I'm MKick... pro wrestling fan for just under 30 years (and for as long as I can remember). My favorite wrestler presently is Sami Zayn, but all time goes to Scott Hall. Quite a difference between the two, I know. I used to watch a bunch of other wrestling, but lately just WWE. Particularly NXT though. That show hits all the right buttons.


----------



## slickg

Hello,

Another Newbie here! I have been a wrestling fan since I was 6 years old and grew up watching both WCW and WWF/E. Grew up a huge fan of the Road Warriors/Legion of Doom, Sting, Stone Cold/Stunning Steve Austin, Bret Hart, Steiner Brothers, and Undertaker. My favorite more current wrestlers are CM Punk, Lesnar, and Dean Ambrose. Anyways this place seems cool glad I found it. Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Brock

Welcome. Be good.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to any new arrivals (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @MKick and @slickg

Hope you both enjoy your time here!


----------



## Chrome

Welcome new people. :hi


----------



## CJ

Welcome to all the new arrivals :mckinney


----------



## Addychu

:hi
Welcome newbies, enjoy WF... but here's some advice - rants isn't really for rants.


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to WF!


----------



## Empress

Welcome to the new members.


----------



## Codename Bags

*Taking Over This Town*

I'm new around here and I couldn't find a section where you go to introduce yourself, and momma always told me it was rude not to introduce yourself. So hi everybody, my name is Aaron Kendrick, AKA Bags(because I bring in the bags of money).

I am a member of the first and only 24/7 online wrestling radio station on the web, which you can find all the information for on my profile. I won't use this forum to shamelessly plug anything but it would be greatly appreciated if anyone would want to check out my show on Thursdays. I wanted to find the top wrestling forum on the web because frankly I'm tired of not being able to have in-depth discussions on pro wrestling with anyone, and this most definitely looks like the place to do it. 

I look forward to joining the debate league, doing my own bookings, and discussing anything and everything with you all. Thank you for having me.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Taking Over This Town*

There is a new user introduction thread here:http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/540067-new-users-introduction-thread.html

But welcome to the board, anyways. I hope your stay here is a peasant one.


----------



## Chrome

:hi Bags, welcome to the forum.


----------



## slickg

Thanks all for the welcoming!


----------



## Addychu

Welcome.


----------



## dictainabox

I guess I should do one of these, since I never did.

33 yo male. I graduated from a T10 US law school, and now work in health care. Before that, I was and Army Ranger an spent some time competing in MMA. I've been interested in wrestling as long as I can remember, and now I bond over it with my son. We mark out for Lesnar and Bo Dallas at the moment.


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @dictainabox


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome dictainabox!


----------



## Tiger Driver '91

yo! long time guest viewer here. place seemed chill enough to shoot the shit with fellow wrestling minds. hope to get along with the family. peace.


----------



## PrettyPincessOrton

Hey, I'm new here this is my first forum and I like Randy Orton, John Cena, and Lady GaGa. I also like classic wrestlers like The Undertaker, andre the giant, and bob backlund ( i met him at a wwe event once). I hope to talk to new people and make some new friends, don't be afraid to hit me up .


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

PrettyPincessOrton said:


> Hey, I'm new here this is my first forum and I like Randy Orton, John Cena, and Lady GaGa. I also like classic wrestlers like The Undertaker, andre the giant, and bob backlund ( i met him at a wwe event once). I hope to talk to new people and make some new friends, don't be afraid to hit me up .


Welcome to the forum, broski! I hope you have a good time here!


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome PrettyPincessOrton!


----------



## CRayChosen1

I should have already posted this, but since I'm relatively new here, might as well do it.

- Age: 28

- Why you picked your username: I like to mix my nickname (C-Ray) and Chosen1 is something I feel that I am, for what remains to be seen.

- Favorite wrestler(s)
(I've got a lot, so bear with me)

Current Male: Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan, Kofi Kingston, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Neville, John Cena, Stardust, Bray Wyatt, The Lucha Dragons, Cesaro, Tyson Kidd, AJ Styles, Samoa Joe, Christopher Daniels, Adam Cole, The Briscoes, Jay Lethal, Brock Lesnar
Current Female: Sasha Banks, Bayley, Alexa Bliss, Dana Brooke, Emma, Charlotte, Brooke, Nikki Bella, Natalya, Madison Rayne, D'Arcy Dixon, Paige
Past Male: Stone Cold Steve Austin, CM Punk, Goldberg, Ultimate Warrior, Macho Man Randy Savage (May they both rest in peace), Million Dollar Man Ted DiBiase, 
Past Female: Lita, Jamie Keyes, AJ Lee, Torrie Wilson, Terri Runnels, Jacqueline, Ivory, Victoria/Tara
Favorite Male Wrestler of All Time: The Rock
Favorite Female Wrestler of All Time: Trish Stratus

- Favorite wrestling company: WWE, especially the NXT brand right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Belated Welcome to:@dictainabox

Welcome to @PrettyPincessOrton and @CRayChosen1

I sincerely hope you all enjoy your stay here!


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @CRayChosen1


----------



## Chrome

Welcome CRay and PPO! :hi


----------



## henery

I know I am a bit late to this, but I didn't notice this thread before.

-Age- 29
- Why you picked your username- Picked a random name.
- Favorite wrestler(s)- Bret Hart, Owen Hart, British Bulldog, Jim Neidhart
and Brian Pillman.
-Favorite wrestling company- WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @henery

Great favorite wrestlers selection. Hope you have a long and enjoyable run here. preferably as a face. have a good day!


----------



## henery

IDONTSHIV said:


> Welcome @henery
> 
> Great favorite wrestlers selection. Hope you have a long and enjoyable run here. preferably as a face. have a good day!


Thanks a bunch, man :smile2:


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @henery


----------



## henery

CJ said:


> Welcome to the forum @henery


Thanks, man :smile2:


----------



## Brock

Welcome, Be good.


----------



## henery

Brock said:


> Welcome, Be good.


Thanks, man! :smile2:


----------



## thelegendkiller

Hi,

I am Tej - the most legit WWE fan from India to have ever laced a pair of sports shoes.

Favourite promotion: WWE

Favourite wrestler(s): All 3 members of Shield, Brock Lesnar, Kevin Owens, Rusev

Reason for choosing username: I liked Orton in his legend killer gimmick, but now he is dull as fuck. Too bored to change it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good to see you @thelegendkiller I like your favorite Divas list, especially:mark:


----------



## doseofstyle

Hello!!

My name is Daniel from Manchester England. I am 28 and work in retail!

Mt Favourite wrestlers at the minute are Neville, Ambrose and Owens


----------



## 3MB4Life

doseofstyle said:


> Hello!!
> 
> My name is Daniel from Manchester England. I am 28 and work in retail!
> 
> Mt Favourite wrestlers at the minute are Neville, Ambrose and Owens


I think we'll get along just fine. Enjoy yourself DoS, and don't let the trolls get to you cause


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @doseofstyle


----------



## Brock

Welcome. Be good.


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome doseofstyle!


----------



## midnightmischief

OK, not really a newbie but first time I have seen this thread so thought what the hell....

I am 38 years old, female from new zealand
My cat is called midnight so the username is a play on that and I tend to use it for other sites such as twitter, Tumblr etc
Favorite wrestlers:
Current - Roman reigns, dean ambrose, Dolph zinger, wade Barrett, Paige, Sasha banks, Naomi
Past - ultimate warrior, Eddie Guerro (never can spell that right), the bushwackers, Shaun Michaels, batista, Chyna, Trish stratus, lita and I suppose I would have to list a as past since she has now retired

WWE is favorite though I did like tna for the short time it was shown on nz tv. Just starting to enjoy lucha underground but don't always have the time to stream it on the net

So that's me for anyone who wanted to know


----------



## CJ

Welcome to WF @midnightmischief


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Belated Welcome to WF @midnightmischief


----------



## sscomp32

Hi, I am Suyash from India. 

Been a wrestling fan since 2005 but just found this forum. 

Also i am more of a silent reader and rarely post. 

Fav wrestlers: Roman reigns, Dean Ambrose, Jeff Hardy, Rey mysterio, The Rock, Paige.


----------



## Muhammad

Hello


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @sscomp32 ! Enjoy your time here!


----------



## Jakks

- Age 45 
- Why you picked your username Throwback to the days of JakksPacific Action Figures.
- Favorite wrestler(s) Currently, Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn. Of all time Edge & Stone Cold
- Favorite wrestling company Currently TNA.


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the fourm @sscomp32

Welcome to WF @Jakks TNA fan (Y)


----------



## Chrome

Welcome Jakks. Love the avy.


----------



## Klucero1713

My name is K. Lucero. lol 


I'm from Albuquerque, New Mexico, U.S.A

Few Quick Facts (Literally) . 


Age: 28 (29 next month) 

Been a wrestling fan since I can remember (which is around 3 or 4)

Been a lurker on this board since 2012, so I decided to finally create an
account and participate in discussions, and what not. 

All Time Fav Wrestler: Sting


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to all new arrivals.


----------



## Chrome

Welcome Klucero1713. :hi


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome Klucero1713!


----------



## Klucero1713

Thanks everybody!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Jakks and @Klucero1713. I hope you both enjoy your stay on this forum!


----------



## Addychu

Jakks said:


> - Age 45
> - Why you picked your username Throwback to the days of JakksPacific Action Figures.
> - Favorite wrestler(s) Currently, Kevin Owens and Sami Zayn. Of all time Edge & Stone Cold
> - Favorite wrestling company Currently TNA.





sscomp32 said:


> Hi, I am Suyash from India.
> 
> Been a wrestling fan since 2005 but just found this forum.
> 
> Also i am more of a silent reader and rarely post.
> 
> Fav wrestlers: Roman reigns, Dean Ambrose, Jeff Hardy, Rey mysterio, The Rock, Paige.





Muhammad said:


> Hello





Klucero1713 said:


> Thanks everybody!


Welcome, I hope you all enjoy yourself on WF.


----------



## hopeful cubs fan

Hello I'm new here love all wrestling. All I want is for the Cubs to win the world series.


----------



## CJ

Welcome @hopeful cubs fan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @hopeful cubs fan. I pray you do not have to wait another 108 years for a World Series win because the city and those long suffering fans deserve it.


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to WF!


----------



## The Tempest

Welcome to WF everybody! Yeah, 50% of you is already Humbled so :ha


----------



## sscomp32

Thanks Everybody.:smile2:


----------



## Franco7

I knew there had to be and introduction thread around here somewhere.

My name is Dylan.

I've been a wrestling fan for as long as I can remember and grew up in the Attitude Era. My older brother gets credit for showing me wrestling when I was a wee lad, as he had a tremendous collection of tapes and action figures from the Golden Age. He has long since stopped watching, but I keep on keeping on.

I was born with Cerebral Palsy and didn't take my first steps until the age of 7 thanks to leg surgery and never giving up on my dream of walking. I'll never forget leaving the hospital with big huge casts on my legs dressed in a Stone Cold Steve Austin t-shirt. Even with the surgery I wasn't expected to walk, but on February 8, 2001, it happened.

I chose my username because......idk...I'm a fan of the Philadelphia Phillies and really like Maikel Franco. He has been one of the few bright spots this season. My all time favourite wrestler is Stone Cold Steve Austin. 

Good to be here. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @Franco7


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to the forum @Franco7. I hope you enjoy you stay here.


----------



## A-C-P

Welcome to the forum @Franco7

Sorry about your Phillies this season, but I feel your pain as a Milwaukee Brewers fan :mj2


----------



## Brock

Welcome. Be good.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome new arrivals, don't get humbled.


----------



## Empress

Welcome to the new posters.


----------



## Franco7

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Mick & Brie

Hey guys,

I'm Mick and I've been a fan of wrestling since I was about 8 years old (17 years). A friend put me onto this site and I thought it might be fun to make some posts. I live in Turkey and I chose my username because I love Brie Bella. I'm a bug Bryan fan but I sometimes damn him for marrying her. lol


----------



## Chrome

:hi Mick & Brie.


----------



## CJ

Welcome to WF @Mick & Brie


----------



## Mick & Brie

Thank you @CJ and @Chrome! Happy to be here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to WF @Mick & BrieHope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Mick & Brie

Thanks! I'm sure I will!


----------



## 666-KKK-666

Age 28
- Why you picked your username: Fellow member of the KKK and long time member of the Church of Satan.
- Favorite wrestler(s) Kevin Sullivan and Cesaro.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

666-KKK-666 said:


> Age 28
> - Why you picked your username: Fellow member of the KKK and long time member of the Church of Satan.
> - Favorite wrestler(s) Kevin Sullivan and Cesaro.


:what?

Enjoy what I'm sure will be a long-term and fulfilling stay here. 

:mj4


----------



## CJ

@666-KKK-666 Welcome to WF & enjoy your stay :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@666-KKK-666 Have fun with whatever it is you hope to accomplish here.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Hi guys, I'm Joshua, I'm 18 and I've been a wrestling fan for about 10 years


----------



## Callisto

Welcome to WF @Mick & Brie and @Count Vertigo. Hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## CJ

Welcome to WF @Count Vertigo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Good to see you @Count Vertigo. Hope you enjoy the site! (Y)


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome new arrivals, don't get humbled. Please.


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to WF new people!


----------



## CM Skittles

Hey guys i forgot the password to my CM Skittles account and i thought i'd give this another try by starting fresh with everyone.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @CM Skittles


----------



## Flesh Fest

New here and testing signature.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Flesh Fest Hope the site treats you well. (Y)


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the site @Flesh Fest


----------



## DeeGirl

Flesh Fest said:


> New here and testing signature.


Your username makes me uncomfortable, welcome to the forum


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome Flesh Fest!


----------



## Kentron

31
been my nickname for over 15 years
i love Kane and Undertaker...they should have let him go out undefeated...just saying
i was a huge WCW fan until about 99...then i converted to wwf

God bless the attitude era


----------



## HiddenFlaw




----------



## KD2837

Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> - Age
> - Why you picked your username
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> - Favorite wrestling company
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


Just seen this thread!

Age: 28
Name: Because KD are my initials, 28 is my age, 37 is my lucky number, and I have no imagination!
Favorite wrestler(s): Undertaker all time fave/Daniel Bryan modern fave (don't make me update it..he'll be back..he WILL!)
Favorite wrestling company: WWF/E. Much as they blow there still isn't any I prefer. Maybe if New Japan was in English.


----------



## DeeGirl

KD2837 said:


> Just seen this thread!
> 
> Age: 28
> Name: Because KD are my initials, 28 is my age, 37 is my lucky number, and I have no imagination!
> Favorite wrestler(s): Undertaker all time fave/Daniel Bryan modern fave (don't make me update it..he'll be back..he WILL!)
> Favorite wrestling company: WWF/E. Much as they blow there still isn't any I prefer. Maybe if New Japan was in English.





Kentron said:


> 31
> been my nickname for over 15 years
> i love Kane and Undertaker...they should have let him go out undefeated...just saying
> i was a huge WCW fan until about 99...then i converted to wwf
> 
> God bless the attitude era


Welcome new arrivals, enjoy the forum, don't get humbled


----------



## Chrome

:hi new people.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @KD2837 and @Kentron I wish you both the best here. May you both have long and storied tenures here!


----------



## AmbiguousEin

Age: 17 (but I started watching wrestling when I was 6)
Why you picked your username: I can't help but type them as my username because the idea just popped in my head for an unknown reason
Favorite wrestler(s): Undertaker and Eddie Guerrero for all time, Dean Ambrose and Kevin Owens for current.
Favorite wrestling company: WWF/E, but I'm starting to love NJPW as well.


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @AmbiguousEin


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to the forum @AmbiguousEin I hope you enjoy your stay here! (Y)


----------



## MirandaDL

- Age - 25
- Why you picked your username -Its my name...

I need everyone's help if you don't mind. My husband is a HUGE fan of Sting, and has been since he was a kid. I was hoping that someone could help me find out where I can get Sting merch, or a signed picture or something? Please? 

Thank you!


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to the forum @MirandaDL! Try WWEShop.com for some Sting merchandise.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @MirandaDL! I would search EBay. here is a link to WWE Sting Merch: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=Rve0viARU2UwuQTFdyEx6Q&bvm=bv.98476267,d.cGU and TNA Sting merch just as a start:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=xdqPd-jqY-JrVn6zHpgwvA&bvm=bv.98476267,d.cGU

Ebay:https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...=Xda6tP_5g1lBPwXO_c0snQ&bvm=bv.98476267,d.cGU

Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## Pratchett

Welcome new members.

Don't behave yourselves. :


----------



## Chrome

Welcome @deadeyes :hi


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome deadeyes!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Greetings @deadeyes. i hope you find this forum to your liking!


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @MirandaDL & @deadeyes


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome new arrivals, enjoy the forum and don't get humbled.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to all new arrivals, you know who you are :cudi


----------



## Black Widow

Welcome new members!


----------



## Ya Ya

Hi, my name is Mariah but call me YaYa because everyone does. I am new here which is obvious. I am 18 years old and about to start a new chapter in my life called college. I am going to study Speech Pathology. My favorite current Wrestler is the NXT Champ Finn Balor and I also like former WWE Superstars Rey Mysterio & Shawn Michaels. I have been watching wrestling for awhile now and also enjoy watching old classic WWE stuff from decades before. Some other things that I enjoy are going to the beach, dancing, playing & watching soccer, classic rock music, classic movies, & classic T.V. Sitcoms.


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to the forum @Ya Ya! :hi


----------



## Ya Ya

Chrome said:


> Welcome to the forum @Ya Ya! :hi


Thanks @chrome. I'm liking this place.


----------



## CJ

Welcome to WF @Ya Ya


----------



## TCE

Hi. I'm new here, just ignore my join date 

Anyways, welcome to the forum everyone that's new who has posted.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to the best place on the internet @Ya Ya! See you around the forum


----------



## Ya Ya

Thanks everyone for the welcomes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Ya Ya

I hope you enjoy yourself here. You have a great list of favorites.


----------



## Ya Ya

IDONTSHIV said:


> Welcome @Ya Ya
> 
> I hope you enjoy yourself here. You have a great list of favorites.


Thanks, so far I am enjoying it here a lot. BTW I love your signature.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ya Ya said:


> Thanks, so far I am enjoying it here a lot. BTW I love your signature.


Thank You. I like your Yaya avatar and Balor is always awesome. :mckinney Have a good day.


----------



## Ya Ya

IDONTSHIV said:


> Thank You. I like your Yaya avatar and Balor is always awesome. :mckinney Have a good day.


You too, hope you're having a great weekend.


----------



## Empress

Ya Ya said:


> Hi, my name is Mariah but call me YaYa because everyone does. I am new here which is obvious. I am 18 years old and about to start a new chapter in my life called college. I am going to study Speech Pathology. My favorite current Wrestler is the NXT Champ Finn Balor and I also like former WWE Superstars Rey Mysterio & Shawn Michaels. I have been watching wrestling for awhile now and also enjoy watching old classic WWE stuff from decades before. Some other things that I enjoy are going to the beach, dancing, playing & watching soccer, classic rock music, classic movies, & classic T.V. Sitcoms.


Welcome to the board. :smile2:

Hi to the other newbies as well.


----------



## Ya Ya

Thanks @Crazy Eyes. Glad to be here.


----------



## DeeGirl

Ya Ya said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcomes.


Good to see another Rey Mysterio fan on WF . I've always though he's been under appreciated on here.


----------



## Ya Ya

Mr. Fusion said:


> Good to see another Rey Mysterio fan on WF . I've always though he's been under appreciated on here.


Rey is amazing. He did so many great things in the ring. Most of his moves were so dynamic.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


----------



## l-lulk l-logan




----------



## Ya Ya

Catalanotto said:


> Hi and welcome.


Thanks, I love your avatar.


----------



## JaymeN

Hey all! So I'm Jayme, 27 years old (28 next month...scary age)... I'm originally from Sarasota FL but live in Southwest VA with my boyfriend. Not really sure how to make an introduction but seems like a good place.

I consider myself a pretty wrestling savvy kind of person... Been watching since I was little..first match I can remember that really stood out was Sting VS Flair VS Luger in '95... 

I'm a huge NXT fan - Zayn, BAMF, Alexa Bliss and Balor are all favorites. 

Other then wrestling, I'm a huge gamer.. all platforms...Anyhow, looks like a good place to talk wrestling and more! Hopefully it's as good as it seems!


----------



## Ya Ya

JaymeN said:


> Hey all! So I'm Jayme, 27 years old (28 next month...scary age)... I'm originally from Sarasota FL but live in Southwest VA with my boyfriend. Not really sure how to make an introduction but seems like a good place.
> 
> I consider myself a pretty wrestling savvy kind of person... Been watching since I was little..first match I can remember that really stood out was Sting VS Flair VS Luger in '95...
> 
> I'm a huge NXT fan - Zayn, BAMF, Alexa Bliss and Balor are all favorites.
> 
> Other then wrestling, I'm a huge gamer.. all platforms...Anyhow, looks like a good place to talk wrestling and more! Hopefully it's as good as it seems!


Welcome Jayme, great to see another female wrestling fan. My name is Mariah and have been watching Wrestling for what seems like most of my life. Have fun around here and I'll see ya around the boards.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Why is 28 a scary age?


----------



## JaymeN

Catalanotto said:


> Why is 28 a scary age?


I'm not even sure, haha. I feel like all of my friends have life figured out and I'm like ehhhhh... I'll get to it.


----------



## Addychu

JaymeN said:


> I'm not even sure, haha. I feel like all of my friends have life figured out and I'm like ehhhhh... I'll get to it.


Getting older is pretty scary tbh...


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @JaymeN


----------



## LaMelo

JaymeN said:


> Hey all! So I'm Jayme, 27 years old (28 next month...scary age)... I'm originally from Sarasota FL but live in Southwest VA with my boyfriend. Not really sure how to make an introduction but seems like a good place.
> 
> I consider myself a pretty wrestling savvy kind of person... Been watching since I was little..first match I can remember that really stood out was Sting VS Flair VS Luger in '95...
> 
> I'm a huge NXT fan - Zayn, BAMF, Alexa Bliss and Balor are all favorites.
> 
> Other then wrestling, I'm a huge gamer.. all platforms...Anyhow, looks like a good place to talk wrestling and more! Hopefully it's as good as it seems!


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to the forum @JaymeN


----------



## JaymeN

Thanks guys! So far really liking it here. Most people seem pretty intelligent which is a good thing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JaymeN said:


> Thanks guys! So far really liking it here. Most people seem pretty intelligent which is a good thing


Spend some more time in the WWE section and see if that opinion still holds. 

Seriously, I'm glad you are enjoying it here!


----------



## DeeGirl

Hello @Jay men, see you around the forum


----------



## Addychu

Girls girls girls... Welcome, more girls on here. :yes


----------



## BrayRollins

What's going on guys? new guy here. That's all, good bye.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @BrayRollins. Hope you enjoy the site!


----------



## CJ

Welcome to WF @BrayRollins I hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to WF @BrayRollins! :hi


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to the best part of the internet @BrayRollins


----------



## Pratchett

Welcome to the new members. Don't mind the riff raff. They'll go away if you ignore them.



Addychu said:


> Getting older is pretty scary tbh...


You have no idea :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Stevenplayz May your stay here be enjoyable!


----------



## Stevenplayz

IDONTSHIV said:


> Welcome @Stevenplayz May your stay here be enjoyable!


Thanks, nice to meet you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @ReginaLeopold. I hope this site treats you well.


----------



## ReginaLeopold

IDONTSHIV said:


> Welcome @ReginaLeopold. I hope this site treats you well.


So far not great...

Why do mods lock threads that are not offensive?

Is it in an effort to keep things moving? I guess I just don't get it. Must be having a blonde moment.


----------



## wkdsoul

ReginaLeopold said:


> So far not great...
> 
> Why do mods lock threads that are not offensive?
> 
> Is it in an effort to keep things moving? I guess I just don't get it. Must be having a blonde moment.


Depends....

Topic - offensive, likely to start arguments (usually these get moved to rants)
Recent posts - if the posts/argument start to repeat and go nowhere
Offensive - images posted.
Age of thread - you cant reopen thread over a certain time frame, 5 days i think from the last post.

usually they are fine though, you can just ask, they'll let you know.

but apart from that... helllo


----------



## ReginaLeopold

wkdsoul said:


> Depends....
> 
> Topic - offensive, likely to start arguments (usually these get moved to rants)
> Recent posts - if the posts/argument start to repeat and go nowhere
> Offensive - images posted.
> Age of thread - you cant reopen thread over a certain time frame, 5 days i think from the last post.
> 
> usually they are fine though, you can just ask, they'll let you know.
> 
> but apart from that... helllo


Thanks for clarifying. I just don't want to make a social faux pas so early in the game. 
I'm quite well thank you.
How do you do yourself?


----------



## wkdsoul

ReginaLeopold said:


> Thanks for clarifying. I just don't want to make a social faux pas so early in the game.
> I'm quite well thank you.
> How do you do yourself?


Great, finished work early. So Beer, Boston Legal, PS4&Thief and debating on recording a song for y/t over the weekend, jsut cant decide on one..

Ohhh and awaiting the football this evening.


----------



## ReginaLeopold

wkdsoul said:


> Great, finished work early. So Beer, Boston Legal, PS4&Thief and debating on recording a song for y/t over the weekend, jsut cant decide on one..
> 
> Ohhh and awaiting the football this evening.


You sing???

COOL!

want to hear/ see a link!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Welcome to the insane institution aka Wrestling Forums @BrayRollins !! *_


----------



## wkdsoul

ReginaLeopold said:


> You sing???
> 
> COOL!
> 
> want to hear/ see a link!


....


----------



## Caleb Rivers

Hi everyone, I'm 26 years old and I've been watching wrestling since I was 8. I picked my username because Caleb is my favorite character in my favorite tv show, Pretty Little Liars (no I'm not a girl ). My favorite wrestler right now is probably Cesaro or Aj Styles; shout-out to The Boss as well. My fav company is WWE, even though it's bad right now.

I look forward to chatting with you all, I can be pretty opinionated so hopefully I don't get on your nerves :lol

Peace.


----------



## CJ

Welcome to WF @Caleb Rivers I hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## Evolution

Caleb Rivers said:


> Hi everyone, I'm 26 years old and I've been watching wrestling since I was 8. I picked my username because Caleb is my favorite character in my favorite tv show, Pretty Little Liars (no I'm not a girl ). My favorite wrestler right now is probably Cesaro or Aj Styles; shout-out to The Boss as well. My fav company is WWE, even though it's bad right now.
> 
> I look forward to chatting with you all, I can be pretty opinionated so hopefully I don't get on your nerves :lol
> 
> Peace.


I'm a big fan of your modeling work.


----------



## Caleb Rivers

Evolution said:


> I'm a big fan of your modeling work.


I just wanted a fresh start :crying:


----------



## Rush

I hear Milan is nice this time of year


----------



## DeeGirl

Caleb Rivers said:


> I just wanted a fresh start :crying:


Welcome to WF, I hope you enj... Oops too late.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Jared Fogle. I hope you enjoy your time here before the Big House beckons.


----------



## Jared Fogle

Thank you for the welcome IDONTSHIV! 

I looked into it and fortunately the placement I'll get with my plea deal should give me internet access during my stay!


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome Jared Fogle!


----------



## DeeGirl

All these new guys getting insta-humbled :mj2


----------



## WrestlingBearFan94

Hi everyone, my name is Achim Apophis Kern I'm 21 years old and I'm from Germany. I hope that you'll understand my terrible english,if something what I said isn't clear, please don't hesitate to ask,then I'll try to explain it. I found this forum because I was looking in Google for english wrestling forums because I wanna improve my english skills. As you can see in my nickname, I'm fan of the old wrestling bears of the 1940s-1980s (Victor the Wrestling Bear, Gentleman Ben the wrestling Bear, Terrible Ted the Wrestling Bear, Gorgeous Gus the Wrestling Bear and -last, but not least- Ginger the Wrestling Bear, and so on) since I was 11 years old (from the 04-24-2006 to be exactly),but I'm sure that I'm the only fan of these at this board ^^. I wish that I would had lived in this timespan of 40 years, and my most fervent wish is to wrestle with a trained bear in RL, too.But this will never come true, due to dumb laws which prohibited this till today .

Perhaps I'll find here the answer on the question which interests me most about the Wrestling Bears: Why had Ben the Wrestling Bear the Nickname "Gentle Ben/Gentleman Ben"?

Some of my hobbies: Writing Fanfictions (but only in German, because I know that my english will NEVER be good enough to translate them into English.), Playing the Yu-Gi-Oh Trading Card Game, and collecting the cards also,reading books,and many more.
If you have any questions to me,please ask them to me, I don't bite ^^.
Greetings from Germany
Achim Apophis Kern aka WrestlingBearFan94


----------



## dashing_man

I think I never introduced myself. 

Hi, I'm dashing_man

I'm hot as hell. So girls get in Line unkout


----------



## LaMelo

dashing_man said:


> I think I never introduced myself.
> 
> Hi, I'm dashing_man
> 
> I'm hot as hell. So girls get in Line unkout


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to @WrestlingBearFan94 and hide yo' women because @dashing_man is on WF now!


----------



## DeeGirl

WrestlingBearFan94 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Achim Apophis Kern I'm 21 years old and I'm from Germany. I hope that you'll understand my terrible english,if something what I said isn't clear, please don't hesitate to ask,then I'll try to explain it. I found this forum because I was looking in Google for english wrestling forums because I wanna improve my english skills. As you can see in my nickname, I'm fan of the old wrestling bears of the 1940s-1980s (Victor the Wrestling Bear, Gentleman Ben the wrestling Bear, Terrible Ted the Wrestling Bear, Gorgeous Gus the Wrestling Bear and -last, but not least- Ginger the Wrestling Bear, and so on) since I was 11 years old (from the 04-24-2006 to be exactly),but I'm sure that I'm the only fan of these at this board ^^. I wish that I would had lived in this timespan of 40 years, and my most fervent wish is to wrestle with a trained bear in RL, too.But this will never come true, due to dumb laws which prohibited this till today .
> 
> Perhaps I'll find here the answer on the question which interests me most about the Wrestling Bears: Why had Ben the Wrestling Bear the Nickname "Gentle Ben/Gentleman Ben"?
> 
> Some of my hobbies: Writing Fanfictions (but only in German, because I know that my english will NEVER be good enough to translate them into English.), Playing the Yu-Gi-Oh Trading Card Game, and collecting the cards also,reading books,and many more.
> If you have any questions to me,please ask them to me, I don't bite ^^.
> Greetings from Germany
> Achim Apophis Kern aka WrestlingBearFan94





dashing_man said:


> I think I never introduced myself.
> 
> Hi, I'm dashing_man
> 
> I'm hot as hell. So girls get in Line unkout


Welcome new arrivals, to the virtual paradise of WF!


----------



## WrestlingBearFan94

Why can I only read the posts till Post 2012 of 2017 posts? Where are the posts 2013-2017?
I'm a little bit confused now oO
Perhaps can you explain this to me...
Greetings WrestlingBearFan94


----------



## LaMelo

WrestlingBearFan94 said:


> Why can I only read the posts till Post 2012 of 2017 posts? Where are the posts 2013-2017?
> I'm a little bit confused now oO
> Perhaps can you explain this to me...
> Greetings WrestlingBearFan94


I think they may have been deleted.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## WrestlingBearFan94

What do you think about my most fervent wish?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

WrestlingBearFan94 said:


> What do you think about my most fervent wish?


I think you are better off emulating Daniel Bryan. It's safer. :


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome WrestlingBearFan94!


----------



## Chrome

Welcome @WrestlingBearFan94 . :hi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @ItsaNewDay Enjoy RAW. Hope the site teats you well! (Y)


----------



## The Masked One

Hi, I'm The Masked One aka Charlie (Charles). I'm 22 (23, in October) and I joined the forum recently. I've been watching the wwe since 2000 or something.
I'm from Belgium (half Greek though) and I speak French, English, Greek and a bit German. My hobbies are working out (Cycling, Boxing, Fitness) and drawing.

Besides the WWE, I also watch Lucha Underground and sometimes AAA. My absolute favourite wrestlers are in my sig. I picked Cody/Stardust as my ava because
it's unique and I think he's really underrated. For the people who aren't convinced by the Stardust gimmick, check this out:


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to the forum @The Masked One. Enjoy this wonderful online paradise


----------



## Chrome

Welcome @The Masked One. :hi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @The Masked One May your tenure here be long and storied!


----------



## Piers

Hello everyone. 

Just a French 24 year old wrestling fan who wants to share his passion for wrestling with true fans.

I watch WWE and TNA (a bit less lately). I especially like NXT :squirtle

My favourite wrestlers are :


Chris Jericho
Cody Rhodes
Test
Cesaro
A.J. Styles


My favourite female wrestlers are :


Sasha Banks
Layla
Madison Rayne
Becky Lynch
Gail Kim


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to the forum @Jerichoholic62 . :hi


----------



## CJ

Welcome to WF @Jerichoholic62 Good to see you're a Becky fan :mckinney


----------



## UntilDawn

Hello forum members all across the world and all who inhabit it, we're all here for our true passion for wrestling and I'm here to share that with all of you and I'm truly grateful to be here! 

Favorite wrestlers:
Cesaro
Neville
Kevin Owens
Chris Sabin
AJ Styles
Seth Rollins
Dean Ambrose
Sami Zayn
Tyler Breeze
Tyson Kidd

Favorite female wrestlers:
Sasha Banks
Becky Lynch
Charlotte 
Paige 
Athena 
Gail Kim
Madison Rayne 
Angelina Love 

Again, happy to be here!


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to the forum as well @UntilDawn . :hi


----------



## UntilDawn

Chrome said:


> Welcome to the forum as well @UntilDawn . :hi


Thanks, Chrome! @Chrome


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Greetings @UntilDawn. I hope you enjoy this site.


----------



## UntilDawn

IDONTSHIV said:


> Greetings @UntilDawn. I hope you enjoy this site.


Will do, @IDONTSHIV!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to WF @Jerichoholic62 I like your favorite wrestler list and I hope you have an enjoyable experience on this site.


----------



## Piers

Thanks everyone.



IDONTSHIV said:


> Welcome to WF @Jerichoholic62 I like your favorite wrestler list and I hope you have an enjoyable experience on this site.


Thanks, I've been dying to know who the girl on your sig is btw


----------



## Chrome

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Thanks, I've been dying to know who the girl on your sig is btw


That's Leanna Decker. You should Google her, you won't be disappointed. :wink2:


----------



## Piers

My right hand might be though :jericho3


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to Wrestlingforum @UntilDawn and @Jerichoholic62, I hope both of you new recruits enjoy the site 


Now go out there and build your WF legacy!


----------



## UntilDawn

Mr. Fusion said:


> Welcome to Wrestlingforum @UntilDawn and @Jerichoholic62, I hope both of you new recruits enjoy the site
> 
> 
> Now go out there and build your WF legacy!


Thank you my good man, I'll try and contain my excitement to build my legacy! @Mr.Fusion


----------



## Master Bate

Already started posting but never posted in here so I thought might as well.


Age- 21

Why did I pick the username.
- I love all three members, my favorite tag team, so it just felt right.

- Favorite wrestler(s)

Mick Foley
Cactus Jack
Mankind
Dude Love


- Favorite wrestling company
PWG or WWE.


----------



## Count Vertigo

ItsaNewDay said:


> Already started posting but never posted in here so I thought might as well.
> 
> 
> Age- 21
> 
> Why did I pick the username.
> - I love all three members, my favorite tag team, so it just felt right.
> 
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> 
> Mick Foley
> Cactus Jack
> Mankind
> Dude Love
> 
> 
> - Favorite wrestling company
> PWG or WWE.


 @ItsaNewDay yes it is :thecause

Welcome and enjoy the site :grin2:


----------



## Chrome

Welcome @ItsaNewDay . Enjoy your stay here. (Y)


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to the forum. New Day Rocks!


----------



## DeeGirl

UntilDawn said:


> Thank you my good man, I'll try and contain my excitement to build my legacy! @Mr.Fusion


Best of luck, don't wind up as a forum jobber like me :mj2 



ItsaNewDay said:


> Already started posting but never posted in here so I thought might as well.
> 
> 
> Age- 21
> 
> Why did I pick the username.
> - I love all three members, my favorite tag team, so it just felt right.
> 
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> 
> Mick Foley
> Cactus Jack
> Mankind
> Dude Love
> 
> 
> - Favorite wrestling company
> PWG or WWE.


Welcome new arrival, I hope you have settled in nicely and have enjoyed your stay so far, make yourself at home and if there is anything I can do to enhance your WF experience then please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Trublez

@UntilDawn @ItsaNewDay

Welcome to the forum my fellow New Day marks.


----------



## UntilDawn

Mr. Fusion said:


> Best of luck, don't wind up as a forum jobber like me :mj2



Thank you, you're far from a forum jobber to me. :smile2:


----------



## UntilDawn

Trublez said:


> @UntilDawn @ItsaNewDay
> 
> Welcome to the forum my fellow New Day marks.


Trublez! Thank you, aye we want some New Day!


----------



## Trublez

UntilDawn said:


> Trublez! Thank you, aye we want some New Day!


You're welcome! 

We do want some Neeeeeeeeeeeeew Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @ItsaNewDay Hope you enjoy your stay here!


----------



## DeeGirl

UntilDawn said:


> Thank you, you're far from a forum jobber to me. :smile2:


I appreciate the kind words, I guess I'm more a lower mid carder


----------



## UntilDawn

Mr. Fusion said:


> I appreciate the kind words, I guess I'm more a lower mid carder


And you're getting a push.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @DKnobius. I hope this board treats you well and that you have a good time here.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WrestlingForum, @DKnobius. Hopefully we will see you posting on this wonderful site for years to come


----------



## Coyote Smith

Hi guys, I am Coyote Smith. I am sort of new here, but I never post. I like wrestling and stuff.

My favorite wrestler of all time was Steve Blackmon.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to Wrestling Forum @Coyote Smith, hopefully you start posing more regularly


----------



## Coyote Smith

Mr. Fusion said:


> Welcome to Wrestling Forum @Coyote Smith, hopefully you start posing more regularly


Haha thanks. I plan on posting a ton more.


----------



## DeeGirl

Coyote Smith said:


> Haha thanks. I plan on posting a ton more.


Good to hear 

See you around the forum (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Coyote Smith Have a good day!


----------



## DKnobius

Thanks for the welcome guys! Liking the board so far.


----------



## DeeGirl

DKnobius said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys! Liking the board so far.


The board likes you to ositivity


----------



## Emanuele Vetta

w


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Emanuele Vetta! Hope your stay here is a long and fruitful one.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to the virtual paradise of WF, @Emanuele Vetta

I hope we get to watch you develop into a well loved member of this forum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @GentlePigeon I hope you find this site to your liking!


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to all of the new posters!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

[email protected]. Have a great time on the site!


----------



## misterxbrightside

Heyyo! Forgot where I was reading and got linked to this forum and decided to join after a couple of days of creepin'. 
24 year old guy here. Picked my username because I'm a pretty optimistic person and I'm a fan of The Killers, so why not..

- Favorite wrestler(s)
-- Zayn, Evan Bourne, Bayley, Daniel Bryan, Melina, Beth Phoenix, Eddie Guerrero


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to the internets answer to heaven @misterxbrightside 

Now go out there and make a name for yourself on this forum ositivity


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @misterxbrightside , hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to the forum @misterxbrightside ! :hi


----------



## LaMelo

misterxbrightside said:


> Heyyo! Forgot where I was reading and got linked to this forum and decided to join after a couple of days of creepin'.
> 24 year old guy here. Picked my username because I'm a pretty optimistic person and I'm a fan of The Killers, so why not..
> 
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> -- Zayn, Evan Bourne, Bayley, Daniel Bryan, Melina, Beth Phoenix, Eddie Guerrero


Welcome to the forum. Listen to everything Chrome says and you should be alright!


----------



## nucklehead88

Hey everyone. So I know I'm not new per se but I've pretty much just been a lurker with throwing a few quips in here and there. But I'm going to make an effort to post more and contribute more...plus I never actually introduced myself. So yea...belated hello.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to the forum @misterxbrightside Excellent favorite wrestler list! !Have fun here! and to @nucklehead88 here's a belated, better late than never, welcome to you sir! Have a good night!


----------



## :OPJAKE

_Hello everyone! I'm OPJAKE! I have lived in Canada before, so there's my pick. (_I wish I still lived there, tbh...)
You may know me from TWF, But that doesn't matter. It seems that I have a LOT of favorite wrestlers, but here they are.
(No Order)
AJ Styles
CM Punk
Edge
Christian
Kurt Angle
Kazuchika Okada
The Miz
and many more!

My favorite diva is either Becky Lynch or Paige, but Lita is a _very_ close second.

So, yeah! Sup! Hi! Hello! Salutions! Greetings! However you spell the Chinese word for hi! Anyways, hey dudes.


----------



## LaMelo

:OPJAKE said:


> _Hello everyone! I'm OPJAKE! I have lived in Canada before, so there's my pick. (_I wish I still lived there, tbh...)
> You may know me from TWF, But that doesn't matter. It seems that I have a LOT of favorite wrestlers, but here they are.
> (No Order)
> AJ Styles
> CM Punk
> Edge
> Christian
> Kurt Angle
> Kazuchika Okada
> The Miz
> and many more!
> 
> My favorite diva is either Becky Lynch or Paige, but Lita is a _very_ close second.
> 
> So, yeah! Sup! Hi! Hello! Salutions! Greetings! However you spell the Chinese word for hi! Anyways, hey dudes.


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF @:OPJAKE 

I hope I'll see you around the forum (Y)


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @:OPJAKE


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to the forum @:OPJAKE . Great city you're from btw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Greetings @:OPJAKE. You have a great list of favorite wrestlers, especially the Divas. I hope this board treats you fairly and you enjoy yourself.


----------



## ThatOneDude

Hi.


----------



## CJ

Hi @ThatOneDude welcome to the forum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @ThatOneDude Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## TheGimmickKiller

I'm a few days old, but I think I still count as a new user, haha.

I'm 18 and I chose my name as a fill-in actually. I thought TheGimmickKiller would be taken, and so it was just used to fill in space while I thought of another name. When I saw it wasn't taken I kind of jumped at it because I thought it was really good, you know? Even though my avatar, signature, and name might lead you to believe Randy is my favourite superstar -- it's actually Rey Mysterio. I grew up loving him and ironically hating Randy. I warmed up to Randy around Rated RKO (because Edge is another favourite of mine). Now I think of him as my favourite current wrestler, followed by Ziggler, Kingston, and Bryan. Other all-time wrestlers I consider my favourites are Lita, He-Who-Shall-Not-Be-Named, Punk, RVD, Shawn, Trips, Mick Foley (Mankind in particular was a great gimmick), Christian, Goldust, Booker T, Stone Cold, Matt and Jeff Hardy, Angle, and Shane McMahon (he counts, right?). Lastly, my favourite company is WWE kind of by default. I haven't been exposed to too many other companies barring TNA (which I watched around 2006-08ish), ROH (which I've recently started watching), and CZW (which I can't stand at all).

I guess that's about it though.


----------



## The Tempest

TheGimmickKiller said:


> I'm a few days old, but I think I still count as a new user, haha.
> 
> I'm 18 and I chose my name as a fill-in actually. I thought TheGimmickKiller would be taken, and so it was just used to fill in space while I thought of another name. When I saw it wasn't taken I kind of jumped at it because I thought it was really good, you know? Even though my avatar, signature, and name might lead you to believe Randy is my favourite superstar -- it's actually Rey Mysterio. I grew up loving him and ironically hating Randy. I warmed up to Randy around Rated RKO (because Edge is another favourite of mine). Now I think of him as my favourite current wrestler, followed by Ziggler, Kingston, and *Bryan*. Other all-time wrestlers I consider my favourites are Lita, He-Who-Shall-Not-Be-Named, Punk, RVD, Shawn, Trips, Mick Foley (Mankind in particular was a great gimmick), Christian, Goldust, Booker T, Stone Cold, Matt and Jeff Hardy, Angle, and Shane McMahon (he counts, right?). Lastly, my favourite company is WWE kind of by default. I haven't been exposed to too many other companies barring TNA (which I watched around 2006-08ish), ROH (which I've recently started watching), and CZW (which I can't stand at all).
> 
> I guess that's about it though.


Long live the GOAT :yes Welcome to the forum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @TheGimmickKiller. Hope this board is everything you thought it would be.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF @TheGimmickKiller. I wish you all the best for your time on this forum


----------



## CJ

Welcome to WF @TheGimmickKiller Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to WF @TheGimmickKiller . :hi


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Welcome to the palace of WF. Hope you enjoy your time on here. @TheGimmickKiller :eva2*_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

welcome @DonaldMr Enjoy your tenure here!


----------



## LaMelo

TheGimmickKiller said:


> I'm a few days old, but I think I still count as a new user, haha.
> 
> I'm 18 and I chose my name as a fill-in actually. I thought TheGimmickKiller would be taken, and so it was just used to fill in space while I thought of another name. When I saw it wasn't taken I kind of jumped at it because I thought it was really good, you know? Even though my avatar, signature, and name might lead you to believe Randy is my favourite superstar -- it's actually Rey Mysterio. I grew up loving him and ironically hating Randy. I warmed up to Randy around Rated RKO (because Edge is another favourite of mine). Now I think of him as my favourite current wrestler, followed by Ziggler, Kingston, and Bryan. Other all-time wrestlers I consider my favourites are Lita, He-Who-Shall-Not-Be-Named, Punk, RVD, Shawn, Trips, Mick Foley (Mankind in particular was a great gimmick), Christian, Goldust, Booker T, Stone Cold, Matt and Jeff Hardy, Angle, and Shane McMahon (he counts, right?). Lastly, my favourite company is WWE kind of by default. I haven't been exposed to too many other companies barring TNA (which I watched around 2006-08ish), ROH (which I've recently started watching), and CZW (which I can't stand at all).
> 
> I guess that's about it though.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Game

Hey wrestling fans. I don't know why I never joined this forum considering the amount of times I've actually visited over the years, but I finally couldn't resist and made an account. 

I'm a pretty young fan, I guess you could say. I'm 18 years old, and have been watching WWE for about 11 years now. So I was 7 years old when I was first exposed to this amazing form of entertainment. I've had many fond memories watching wrestling growing up. I hope to post lots on here - I'm very opinionated haha. This is a forum, and I'll be glad to get my opinions out there.  

Just thought I'd say hello!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Scavet. I hope you have a good time here!


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @Scavet


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF @Scavet. I hope the forum meets your expectations


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Welcome to the forums @Scavet*.


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to the forum, scavet!


----------



## Black Widow

Welcome to the forum,Scavet.


----------



## Chrome

Welcome aboard @Scavet .


----------



## Chris Bale

Just joined and wanted to say hi!


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @Chris Bale


----------



## Chris Bale

Thank you!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hope you enjoy the forum @Chris Bale.


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to the forum @Chris Bale . :hi


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to Wrestling Forum @Chris Bale. I'll see you around the forum


----------



## SarahZstatus

Hey All!

My name is Sarah im 25 yrs old from Cleveland, OH. My username is nothing special just online alias. Huge Rock and Roman Reigns fan. Love all WWF/WWE classic and current roster(Grew up on the Attitude Era) When I'm not watching Monday night Raw or the WWE network- I invest a lot of my time working for the non profit organization- The National Association for the Preservation of Skin Art/Save My Ink.com. (Yes, We preserve tattoos for your loved one after you pass!) 

Cheers!!


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @SarahZstatus


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to paradise @SarahZstaus, enjoy the forum and have a good Back To The Future day


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @SarahZstatus I hope this board is to your liking and that you have a wonderful time here.


----------



## Chrome

Welcome aboard @SarahZstatus . :hi


----------



## LaMelo

SarahZstatus said:


> Hey All!
> 
> My name is Sarah im 25 yrs old from Cleveland, OH. My username is nothing special just online alias. Huge Rock and Roman Reigns fan. Love all WWF/WWE classic and current roster(Grew up on the Attitude Era) When I'm not watching Monday night Raw or the WWE network- I invest a lot of my time working for the non profit organization- The National Association for the Preservation of Skin Art/Save My Ink.com. (Yes, We preserve tattoos for your loved one after you pass!)
> 
> Cheers!!


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @kimi88


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Enigmatic One

Hello all!

I've been lurking through the forums for a couple of months and finally decided to join up. Mainly because of the Women of wrestling thread. My goodness! 

I grew up watching wrestling in the late 80's and it stuck with me till the early 2000's. As with life, things happen and kids and responsibilities take over and you forget about the things that you once loved. 

I recently started getting back into wrestling again and have spent a considerable amount of time catching up to the years that I've missed.

I enjoy reading all of your posts and hope to be able to contribute to this forum as I think it's absolutely awesome! Thanks for reading this!


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @Enigmatic One


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome @Enigmatic One. Enjoy the forum


----------



## Enigmatic One

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Welcome [USER]Enigmatic One[/USER]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Enigmatic One May this forum be to your liking.


----------



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH

Hey guys!

Been lurking for five years, but rarely posted  So throught I would start. Nice to meet you all! I am from the UK and been a wrestling fan for about sixteen years now


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @Shawy

Roode fan :mckinney


----------



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH

Thanks @CJ ! You have always been a quality poster


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Shawy. Glad to see you are going to take a more active role in our hallowed forum. Have a good time!


----------



## Baby K's Grown Boy BITCH

Thanks @SHIV You have always had good input on the topics on this forums, thanks for the welcome


----------



## Chrome

Welcome aboard @Enigmatic One & @Shawy . :hi


----------



## Doctor X

I'm Kody a.k.a. Doctor X I'm a hardcore wrestling fan and an up and coming blogger. Check out my blog:
http://doctor wrestling.blogspot.com/


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to the forum @Doctor X . :hi


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome new arrivals @Doctor X & @Shawy (even if you aren't Really a 'new' arrival )


----------



## Doctor X

http://doctorxwrestling.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Doctor X Welcome to the site. Thanks for the blog link.


----------



## AnghellicKarma

Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> - Age
> - Why you picked your username
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> - Favorite wrestling company
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


Hey there! newbie here. 

- 35 
- Been my username for years. Anghellic combines "angelic" and "hell" and is the title of my favorite Tech N9ne album, which leads into Karma, combining both words. 
- CM Punk 
- TNA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @AnghellicKarma. I like your username. Hope you find this site satisfactory to your user needs.


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to the forum @AnghellicKarma ! :hi


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to the site @AnghellicKarma 

I'm sure the TNA section will be glad to have you on board, as that place always seems to be a little low in numbers.


----------



## CJ

Welcome to the forum @AnghellicKarma


----------



## LaMelo

Hello AnghellicKarma. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CarmellaFTW

*Hello,playas!Are you ready for some tag matches?*

Hi.My name is Radu and I'm a certified G and a bonafied stud.
My favourite companies : WWE (despite the fact that it is very stale now),
NJPW and Indyz promotions like Progress,Evolve.
My favorite wrestlers : Dean FUCKING Ambrose (first),Seth Rollins,Dolph Ziggler,
Kevin Owens,Tyler Breeze,SAMEH Zayn,Neville,BROAAACK LESNAR,New Day,
Ethan Carter III,Mahabali Shera,EI GEI STAILS, Tanahashi,Nakamura,Okada, Ibushi (gold),Uhaa Nationa,Enzo Amore & Big Cass etc.
My favorite divas : Sasha Banks,Becky Lynch,Paige,Eva Marie,Angelina Love,
Taeler Hendrix (top 6) etc.

And don't forget :


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to the forum @CarmellaFTW. That's quite an array of favorite wrestlers you have there.


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to the forum @CarmellaFTW . Enjoy your stay. :hi


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF @CarmellaFTW. All the best in building your internet legacy.


----------



## Lil B

Whats up guys this is my first real post here I have been lurking for a while 
- 18 years old
- I made my account name Lil B because Based god demanded it
- Favorite Wrestlers Current - Kevin Owens, Big E, Seth Rollins (ouch), Sasha Banks, Becky Lynch, Asuka. Past - Chris Jericho, The Rock, CM Punk, Edge, AJ Lee, Eddie Guerrero (RIP) 
- WWE is the only company I could tolerate right now. Maybe I should Watch NJPW with english subtitles
Hope you all treat me well here


----------



## Chrome

Welcome @Lil B . :hi


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome @Lil B. I hope you are a good addition to the forum


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Lil B . Glad you finally decided to join.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Welcome to the forums @Lil B !!*


----------



## Balane44

Hello forum i'm new


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF @Balane44. I hope this forum is to your liking


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hello @Balane44. I sincerely hope you find all that you are looking for on this hallowed forum. Have a good day. :mckinney


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Welcome to WF Palace @Balane44 . I hope you love this forum. *


----------



## LaMelo

Balane44 said:


> Hello forum i'm new


Welcome to Wrestling Forum! wens2


----------



## LesnarGuy

Hello everyone, I've been lurking here for around 2 months and love it. Looking forward to discussions about everything!


----------



## Innocence

Hello, everyone! I'm Innocence  joined this forum thanks to my good friend Dell's recommendation. 

Recently got back into WWE, but I'm obviously not as knowledgeable and up to date as the rest of you, so I do look forward to becoming part of the community and having a good time with everyone. I'll probably hang around the general section for a while, until I become a bit more accustomed to the place.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Innocence. I hope you enjoy this site and have a good day!


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to the virtual paradise that is WF @LesnarGuy and @Innocence. I hope you both have enjoyable stays on the site


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to he forum @LesnarGuy. I didnt see your post. I hope you have a good time here.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Welcome to Wrestling Forms @LesnarGuy & @Innocence . Hope you enjoy this place and your future discussions.  *_


----------



## NakNak

I have been on this forum since the earlier part of this year, but fuck it lol:

17
Because of Shinsuke Nakamura (NakNak)
Favorite Wrestler(s): Current -> Cesaro (since he isn't injured) All Time -> Undertaker
Favorite Wrestling Company -> Lucha Underground (I guess it counts)
Somebody here knows something from Chile? Or has visited my country?LOL

Greetings!


----------



## TheArchitect

Hi guys! 

- I'm 18
- Because Seth Rollins is THE MAN
- My fav wrestlers are Euro Trash (Marty Scurll, Tommy End and Zack Sabre Jr) but I also love Daniel Bryan, Rollins, Pentagon Jr, Nakamura, AJ Styles, Okada, Kevin Owens, Cesaro, etc. My all time favorite is Bret Hart.
- Fav company: LU, NJPW, PWG, PROGRESS.

Hope to have a great time here!


----------



## Chrome

Welcome aboard @NakNak & @TheArchitect . :hi


----------



## EBuzzMiller

Well I'm new, so ok.

Name's Dom, I'm 37 and living in London, but originally from NYC.
Username is what I comment under on other sites, so I try and use it everywhere.
Favorite wrestler; too many to choose, favorite all-time company would be ECW for nostalgia reasons.


----------



## Draykorinee

This place will take your love for wrestling and turn you in to a sour, grumpy bitter mark. Welcome though.


----------



## Mox Girl

TheArchitect said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> - I'm 18
> - Because Seth Rollins is THE MAN
> - My fav wrestlers are Euro Trash (Marty Scurll, Tommy End and Zack Sabre Jr) but I also love Daniel Bryan, Rollins, Pentagon Jr, Nakamura, AJ Styles, Okada, Kevin Owens, Cesaro, etc. My all time favorite is Bret Hart.
> - Fav company: LU, NJPW, PWG, PROGRESS.
> 
> Hope to have a great time here!


Yes, a Seth fan! (Y) Welcome!


----------



## EBuzzMiller

draykorinee said:


> This place will take your love for wrestling and turn you in to a sour, grumpy bitter mark. Welcome though.


Nah, I love wrestling as a thing, but watching and critiquing it is also fun. It's important to me not to let one dominate the other so I can't enjoy it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to @NakNak & @TheArchitect Hope you enjoy this site. Also just saw this, so welcome as well to @EBuzzMiller.


----------



## 3MB4Life

TheArchitect said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> - I'm 18
> - Because Seth Rollins is THE MAN
> - My fav wrestlers are Euro Trash (Marty Scurll, Tommy End and Zack Sabre Jr) but I also love Daniel Bryan, Rollins, Pentagon Jr, Nakamura, AJ Styles, Okada, Kevin Owens, Cesaro, etc. My all time favorite is Bret Hart.
> - Fav company: LU, NJPW, PWG, PROGRESS.
> 
> Hope to have a great time here!


I like this guy's choice in wrestling, welcome aboard.


----------



## ReginatuBs

*вакуумный шейпер для губ*

накачать губы
шейпер для губ
вакуумный плампер для увеличения губ
увеличить губы
как увеличить губы

"nqwie1np24 eu5 org/plamper-dlya-gub html"]плампер для губ
"tmovqyp0waw noads biz/sdelat-puhlie-gubi html"]сделать пухлые губы
"a29o1l16x2 coolpage biz/vakuumniy-nasos-dlya-gub html"]вакуумный насос для губ
"8flzioazep eu5 org/sdelat-puhlie-gubi html"]сделать пухлые губы
"49qm3vbnsma 6te net/kak-sdelat-gubi-bolee-puhlimi html"]как сделать губы более пухлыми
"tit7k3ivla coolpage biz/kak-bistro-uvelichit-gubi html"]как быстро увеличить губы
"vws7g791p1b noads biz/plamper-dlya-uvelicheniya-gub html"]плампер для увеличения губ
"h547ztxl6x freevar com/chem-sdelat-puhlie-gubi html"]чем сделать пухлые губы
"599yuk1xk3a noads biz/uvelichenie-obema-gub html"]увеличение объема губ
"5xui8jmcty eu5 org/pompa-dlya-uvelicheniya-gub html"]помпа для увеличения губ

как увеличивают губы
как быстро увеличить губы
колпачек для увеличения губ
средство для увеличения губ
чем можно увеличить губы в домашних условиях


----------



## riveting

Age
- Why you picked your username
- Favorite wrestler(s)
- Favorite wrestling company

Hello all, riveting here..

i'm 39 years old been a wrestling fan for about 30 plus years
my favourite wrestlers(possibly all time) are in no particular order..randy "macho" man savage, bret hart, razor ramon/scott hall, shawn michaels, big john studd, big boss man, edge, chris jericho, stone cold steve austin, and the rock. many others..
wwe is the only one i watch. miss ecw and wcw a lot. ring of honour i'll watch from time to time. tna was a fan for the first few years of its existence than..just stopped following it lost interest in much of their product and got sick of jeff jarrett


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF new arrivals @ReginatuBs and @riveting. Riveting I imagine you must have a great wrestling knowledge after all those decades of watching. RetinatuBs, get google translate ASAP.


----------



## Yusuke Urameshi

This introduction is a few days late

You can call me Crim. I am 24 years old.

My grandpa used to get drunk and try to get in the ring to fight Freddie Blassie and my mom used to party up with Ric Flair. Hearing these tales at a young age, I became a pro wrestling fan.

Been lurking this forum for years. Been apart of many wrestling forums and many communities, first starting on IMDb in 2001. Last on All Wrestling Talk.

Lately I've been itching to find a forum to talk about the business so I decided to give in and register.

Great to be here. Looking forward to the hijinks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @riveting. Hope the forum treats you well. @Crimsonz Glad you finally took the plunge. Freddie Blassie was awesome from what little i have seen of him as a younger man.Have a good evening!


----------



## Black Widow

Welcome new members.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to the site @Crimsonz. I hope you enjoy it's features


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Welcome to Wrestling Forums @Crimsonz and @riveting , hope you both like your time on here. *_


----------



## Steve Black Man

Yo. New here. Total smarc and proud of it. Just figured this was the right place to pop my wrestlingforum cherry.

I look forward to getting into arguments with all of you 

Cheers


----------



## adamclark52

Hey, I'm adamclark52. I'm also a member of a couple other wrestling and music forums so if you recognize me from them...you're probably PM'ing the MODS right now.


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to the forum @Steve Black Man & @adamclark52 . :hi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to the forum @Steve Black Man & @adamclark52 I hope you can survive the harsh killing fields that this forum embodies.  Seriously, I hope you both enjoy your respective tenures here.


----------



## OSDM4LIFE

Brand new here. Been lurking for quite some time. Grew up watching wrestling from the early mid 90s through the Attitude Era and took a break for a while. Came back when CM Punk was gaining steam and have been on and off since. Favorite wrestlers at this time are: Kevin Owens, Dean Ambrose, Sasha Banks, Paige, Becky Lynch, Cesaro and The New Day. My username stems from the fact I am a huge old school death metal fan and have been since I was in my early teens, many years ago, haha. So, hello everyone!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @OSDM4LIFE You have a great favorite wrestlers list. I used to listen to Celtic Frost and they are pretty old school. Have a good day.


----------



## OSDM4LIFE

SHIVVY POO said:


> Welcome @OSDM4LIFE You have a great favorite wrestlers list. I used to listen to Celtic Frost and hey are pretty old school. Have a good day.


Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Nick Nitro

Age- 26
Name- Its my wrestling name
Favorite wrestler- I like them all except Divas , screw them ... lol
Favorite wrestling company - Anything non WWE at the moment

Some of you here may know me as Desciple69 or Prince Dess , Hell some of you may know me as Nick Nitro. I have ran a few successful forums back in the day. but I would love to become a integral part of this forum with new ideas and just straight nonsense. 

So Let The Games Begin.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF @OSDM4LIFE and @Nick Nitro. Enjoy the forum and have a Merry Christmas


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to the new arrivals!


----------



## Mox Girl

OSDM4LIFE said:


> Brand new here. Been lurking for quite some time. Grew up watching wrestling from the early mid 90s through the Attitude Era and took a break for a while. Came back when CM Punk was gaining steam and have been on and off since. Favorite wrestlers at this time are: Kevin Owens, Dean Ambrose, Sasha Banks, Paige, Becky Lynch, Cesaro and The New Day. My username stems from the fact I am a huge old school death metal fan and have been since I was in my early teens, many years ago, haha. So, hello everyone!


Dean Ambrose (Y) Welcome!! 



Nick Nitro said:


> Age- 26
> Name- Its my wrestling name
> Favorite wrestler- I like them all except Divas , screw them ... lol
> Favorite wrestling company - Anything non WWE at the moment
> 
> Some of you here may know me as Desciple69 or Prince Dess , Hell some of you may know me as Nick Nitro. I have ran a few successful forums back in the day. but I would love to become a integral part of this forum with new ideas and just straight nonsense.
> 
> So Let The Games Begin.


Welcome!  You're a wrestler?


----------



## Nick Nitro

Yes sir I am


----------



## Nolza

Hi guys! Been a lurker for a while, but decided to finally sign up a few days back after seeing the excitement about WrestleMania (as I'm going!)

It'll be my first ever Mania + WWE PPV. Grew up watching WWF, Attitude Era and back when they had the separate rosters then I just drifted away from it around 2008 time but I got back into it nearly a year ago now. I'm 23, from the UK just outside of London. Quite a fan of the diva division (Trish and Lita are my ultimates!) I currently check for: Finn Balor, Dean Ambrose, Paige, Sasha Banks, Cesaro Asuka and Kalisto.

Alltime favourites I'd say: 3:16, Edge, HBK, The Rock, Eddie Guerrero, Trish, Lita and Victoria)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to @Nick Nitro and @Nolza. Hope this site treats both of you well.


----------



## fashionandyou

Hi,

My name is Rocky Bhardwaj. I am new member of the community and i like to say hello to all members.


----------



## Piers

Welcome guys !


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_* @Nick Nitro , @Nolza and @fashionandyou welcome to the WF community. I hope you three like it here. *_


----------



## Chrome

Welcome new people. :hi


----------



## DeeGirl

Damn, new arrivals are coming in thick and fast at the moment bama4

Welcome to the virtual paradise @Nolza and @fashionandyou and to all other new arrivals


----------



## Axl Tyler

Hello guys !

- 21
- It's my real name. Look like a username ? well, you should ask my dad about that
- The Rock, AJ Styles, Edge, CM Punk
- WWE


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF @Axl Tyler. I hope you have a long and a happy tenure on WF


----------



## Chrome

Welcome aboard @Axl Tyler . :hi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hola! @Axl Tyler. Have a good time!


----------



## LaMelo

Axl Tyler said:


> Hello guys !
> 
> - 21
> - It's my real name. Look like a username ? well, you should ask my dad about that
> - The Rock, AJ Styles, Edge, CM Punk
> - WWE


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Welcome to the WF @Axl Tyler *_


----------



## LaMelo

BtheChristmasSlayer said:


> _*Welcome to the WF @Axl Tyler *_


Welcome to the forum!  :lol


----------



## caveyspice

I'm 33, from Melbourne Australia.
My username is an extension of my nickname, which is Caveman. My friends call me Cavey.
My favourite wrestler is The Undertaker.
I follow WWE.

Hope to see some of you at Mania!


----------



## Darkness is here

Welcome @Axl Tyler and @caveyspice
Hope you guys have a good time here
Have a welcome rep


----------



## TheHeel

Age: 32
Why I chose username: Couldn't think of a good one at the time. lol
Favorite Wrestler: Roman Reigns

I left WWE at the end of the attitude era and have recently returned. I came to this site to see the reaction to Reigns winning the title, and decided to join.


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome caveyspice and TheHeel!


----------



## TheHeel

Thank You glad to be here!


----------



## LaMelo

TheHeel said:


> Thank You glad to be here!


As long as your name doesn't mean Tar Heel. >


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to @caveyspice and @TheHeel Enjoy the site!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Welcome to the forums @TheHeel & @caveyspice. Hope you enjoy the site and have some fun. *


----------



## Monty Python

Hi everyone, I've primarily joined to simply ask a question. I can't for the life of me remember the name of the man that Hogan copied/took after. If anyone knows, please tell me.

EDIT: Don't worry. I remembered it is Superstar Billy Graham.


----------



## Killing Strangers

22 (On Tuesday I'll be 23.)
Cool soundtrack.
Seth Rollins, Damien Sandow and Edge.
WWE (especially NXT.)


----------



## TheHeel

New Day Jingle Bell Rocks! said:


> As long as your name doesn't mean Tar Heel. >



Ha NO! UVA here. We actually go to class.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Killing Strangers Have fun here.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome new arrivals @Killing Strangers & @TheHeel. I hope you both enjoy the forum and stay around to discuss wrestling with the many good folks of WF for years to come


----------



## CJ

Welcome to WF @Killing Strangers :rollins


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Welcome to the WF @Killing Strangers!!*_


----------



## Turtlesaucex

Hey! My name is Turtlesauce, and I haven't been paying much attention to wrestling the past year, but now I've gotten into it (Mostly because Sheamus was finally interesting to me), so I decided to get back into this forum.

I've been a member here before like 4 years ago, when I did some dumb shit and got banned, dunno if that matters now.

I'm really looking forward to catching up to one entire year of wrestling. Any important matches I should watch?


----------



## LaMelo

Turtlesaucex said:


> Hey! My name is Turtlesauce, and I haven't been paying much attention to wrestling the past year, but now I've gotten into it (Mostly because Sheamus was finally interesting to me), so I decided to get back into this forum.
> 
> I've been a member here before like 4 years ago, when I did some dumb shit and got banned, dunno if that matters now.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to catching up to one entire year of wrestling. Any important matches I should watch?


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @undertakerfreak. Enjoy the site and Happy New Year! :cheer


----------



## LaMelo

I would also like to take the time to welcome Killing Strangers and undertakerfreak.


----------



## undertakerfreak

Thank you!


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF @undertakerfreak 

One of the first 2016 joiners :mark:


----------



## VladViginas

What's up Wrestling Forums!!!! I'm new to the site and just wanted to say what's up to all the smarks and even the marks out there. Happy to be aboard and hope to have some fun and interesting wrestling conversations and debates.


----------



## Punkhead

Turtlesaucex said:


> Hey! My name is Turtlesauce, and I haven't been paying much attention to wrestling the past year, but now I've gotten into it (Mostly because Sheamus was finally interesting to me), so I decided to get back into this forum.
> 
> I've been a member here before like 4 years ago, when I did some dumb shit and got banned, dunno if that matters now.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to catching up to one entire year of wrestling. Any important matches I should watch?


Hey, were you also using a Deadpool avatar back then? And maybe you also were in PWA?


----------



## Nick Baker

Good Evening, I am Nick and 27 years old. Really no reason I picked the name I did, it just happened. I do have a few favorite wrestlers so I cannot identify one alone. My favorite was WCW. I have always found Nitro/Thunder to be more entertaining than Raw/Smackdown. Look forward to engaging in discussion with everyone.


----------



## Turtlesaucex

Punkhead said:


> Hey, were you also using a Deadpool avatar back then? And maybe you also were in PWA?


PWA? I forgot what that was. If it was a group or something, maybe, because I had Premium Membership, if I recall correctly.

I had more accounts back then, but the most known one might be SheamusO'Shaunessy. If you recall it, you might remember I was an idiot. I've always liked Deadpool, so I probably did have one back then.


----------



## Punkhead

Turtlesaucex said:


> PWA? I forgot what that was. If it was a group or something, maybe, because I had Premium Membership, if I recall correctly.
> 
> I had more accounts back then, but the most known one might be SheamusO'Shaunessy. If you recall it, you might remember I was an idiot. I've always liked Deadpool, so I probably did have one back then.


Yeah, dude. We were once in a tag team in PWA (WF's e-fed) but then you got banned. I remember you.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF @VladViginas and welcome @Nick Baker. I hope you will both stick around to discuss wrestling for years to come ositivity


----------



## Sexton_Sells

Hello everyone! Im new to the forums just wanna say hi and I hope to have some good wrestling debates and conversations with all of you fellow fans. Feel free to hit me up anytime. While im not into the current wwe mens division im still into the womens division. Im a big mark for Molly Holly and IMO was the greatest female wrestler to step into a wwe ring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to @VladViginas and @Nick Baker. Have a good time on the site.

Also welcome to @Sexton_Sells. Have a good day!


----------



## LaMelo

Turtlesaucex said:


> PWA? I forgot what that was. If it was a group or something, maybe, because I had Premium Membership, if I recall correctly.
> 
> I had more accounts back then, but the most known one might be SheamusO'Shaunessy. If you recall it, you might remember I was an idiot. I've always liked Deadpool, so I probably did have one back then.


Come back to PWA!

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Mat Parker

Hello


----------



## LaMelo

Mat Parker said:


> Hello


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Benj3092

*Hey!*

So didn't know where else to post this but the Anything thread made most logical sense.. I'm Ben, I'm a new member to the forum and I'm glad I've found it, since previous forums I was involved with a few years back collapsed, I didn't really have anywhere to talk Wrestling! (because the Facebook pages suck balls let's be honest)

So yeah, would be great to make a few new mates on this forum! I like WWE & NJPW.. Guilty as charged for not keeping up with ROH as much as I'd like. But yeah, huge NXT fan in particular, plus I like Football (Soccer), Rugby and Gaming too! 

Peace! :v::raised_hands:


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

*Re: Hey!*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/540067-new-users-introduction-thread.html

There's the thread to introduce yourself 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Benj3092

*Re: Hey!*

Thank you indeed! I'll copy and paste to thread and delete this one!

Thanks again!


----------



## Benj3092

*Re: Hey!*

Actually cancel last, I've seen that its now been moved! Was using my tablet initially and its limited to what it shows, on the laptop now so all cool


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Hey!*



Benj3092 said:


> Actually cancel last, I've seen that its now been moved! Was using my tablet initially and its limited to what it shows, on the laptop now so all cool


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## .v0idz

Hey all, new here obviously haha, I'm 21 from Australia


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Welcome @.v0idz *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to both @Benj3092 and @.v0idz . I hope you both are enjoying your time on the site. :mckinney


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Oh, and welcome @Benj3092! (Y)*


----------



## .v0idz

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Welcome @.v0idz *





THE SHIV said:


> Welcome to both @Benj3092 and @.v0idz . I hope you both are enjoying your time on the site. :mckinney


Thanks guys :smile2:


----------



## Mox Girl

Welcome new people! 

@.v0idz another person from down this end of the world (I'm a Kiwi), nice


----------



## .v0idz

Ambrose Girl said:


> Welcome new people!
> 
> @.v0idz another person from down this end of the world (I'm a Kiwi), nice


 @Ambrose Girl Ohh nice  I'm in the works of planning a trip to New Zealand end of the year/start of next year


----------



## LoneRanger1

Hi I'm Will, 28 from the UK. I chose my username because I've never personally known anyone else who is into wrestling for all the years I watched it and thought this would be a good way to meet some other fans.

I watched WWF/E late 90's to early 2000's (pretty sure I stopped watching around the time Evolution were developing Batista and Orton). Picked it back up a few years ago watching TNA and returned to watching WWE since just before last years Hell in a Cell PPV.

Favorite wrestler on the current roster is Bray Wyatt (although I think since that PPV they have done a pretty poor job booking the whole Wyatt Family, albeit the last couple of shows pre Royal Rumble seem to be pushing them in the right direction once again). I enjoyed the likes of Mankind, Undertaker and Kane during the attitude area.

Royal Rumble winner prediction - Triple H...


----------



## Mox Girl

LoneRanger1 said:


> Hi I'm Will, 28 from the UK. I chose my username because I've never personally known anyone else who is into wrestling for all the years I watched it and thought this would be a good way to meet some other fans.
> 
> I watched WWF/E late 90's to early 2000's (pretty sure I stopped watching around the time Evolution were developing Batista and Orton). Picked it back up a few years ago watching TNA and returned to watching WWE since just before last years Hell in a Cell PPV.
> 
> Favorite wrestler on the current roster is Bray Wyatt (although I think since that PPV they have done a pretty poor job booking the whole Wyatt Family, albeit the last couple of shows pre Royal Rumble seem to be pushing them in the right direction once again). I enjoyed the likes of Mankind, Undertaker and Kane during the attitude area.
> 
> Royal Rumble winner prediction - Triple H...


Welcome! 

You started watching around the same time as I did, plus we're the same age hehe.


----------



## Oakesy

Have been here for a while but only just started posting regularly.

I'm Dan, been a wrestling fan for around 15 years and also enjoy football and most other sports. I am enjoying it here and some of you seem so nice, would like to get to know you more!

- Age - 24
- Why you picked your username - Childhood nickname due to surname
- Favorite wrestler(s) - Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, AJ Styles
- Favorite wrestling company - WWE (just)


----------



## Mox Girl

Oakesy said:


> Have been here for a while but only just started posting regularly.
> 
> I'm Dan, been a wrestling fan for around 15 years and also enjoy football and most other sports. I am enjoying it here and some of you seem so nice, would like to get to know you more!
> 
> - Age - 24
> - Why you picked your username - Childhood nickname due to surname
> - Favorite wrestler(s) - Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, AJ Styles
> - Favorite wrestling company - WWE (just)


I think we should definitely be friends, cos of mutual love for Dean Ambrose  Plus you like Seth as well, another win!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

Oakesy said:


> Have been here for a while but only just started posting regularly.
> 
> I'm Dan, been a wrestling fan for around 15 years and also enjoy football and most other sports. I am enjoying it here and some of you seem so nice, would like to get to know you more!
> 
> - Age - 24
> - Why you picked your username - Childhood nickname due to surname
> - Favorite wrestler(s) - Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, AJ Styles
> - Favorite wrestling company - WWE (just)





LoneRanger1 said:


> Hi I'm Will, 28 from the UK. I chose my username because I've never personally known anyone else who is into wrestling for all the years I watched it and thought this would be a good way to meet some other fans.
> 
> I watched WWF/E late 90's to early 2000's (pretty sure I stopped watching around the time Evolution were developing Batista and Orton). Picked it back up a few years ago watching TNA and returned to watching WWE since just before last years Hell in a Cell PPV.
> 
> Favorite wrestler on the current roster is Bray Wyatt (although I think since that PPV they have done a pretty poor job booking the whole Wyatt Family, albeit the last couple of shows pre Royal Rumble seem to be pushing them in the right direction once again). I enjoyed the likes of Mankind, Undertaker and Kane during the attitude area.
> 
> Royal Rumble winner prediction - Triple H...


*Welcome! Hope you guys enjoy your stay. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to @Oakesy and @LoneRanger1. Enjoy yourselves here.


----------



## Threat

Hey everyone! glad I found a forum dedicated to wrestling. I'm 18 and I started watching around 2004. I stopped watching wrestling during 2011-2013. I've been watching the major NJPW events and been trying to watch ROH. Hope to get along with you all and contribute to the site!


----------



## Drago

Welcome @Oakesy & @Threat


----------



## Oakesy

Welcome @Threat, enjoy your time here


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to the fun house @LoneRanger1 and @Threat. Cool usernames


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Threat. Have a good day!


----------



## LaMelo

Threat said:


> Hey everyone! glad I found a forum dedicated to wrestling. I'm 18 and I started watching around 2004. I stopped watching wrestling during 2011-2013. I've been watching the major NJPW events and been trying to watch ROH. Hope to get along with you all and contribute to the site!


Welcome to the site!


----------



## TheDude98

Hi everybody!

Big Tarantino fan here lol. I don't watch too much wrestling as I used before, but I still love it when it's good. I also like MMA (I consider myself a casual in that regard, tho). And as you can see, I love The Big Lewboski, that's why I'm @TheDude98 lol. I'm from a country that a lot of people know and don't know at the same time: Chile lol.

Greetings to all!


----------



## LaMelo

TheDude98 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Big Tarantino fan here lol. I don't watch too much wrestling as I used before, but I still love it when it's good. I also like MMA (I consider myself a casual in that regard, tho). And as you can see, I love The Big Lewboski, that's why I'm @TheDude98 lol. I'm from a country that a lot of people know and don't know at the same time: Chile lol.
> 
> Greetings to all!


Welcome to the site!


----------



## Deadman's Hand

@TheDude98 @Threat

*Welcome! *


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to the new arrival @TheDude98. Work your way up the ranks and become a forum legend!


----------



## V. Skybox

TheDude98 said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Big Tarantino fan here lol. I don't watch too much wrestling as I used before, but I still love it when it's good. I also like MMA (I consider myself a casual in that regard, tho). And as you can see, I love The Big Lewboski, that's why I'm @TheDude98 lol. I'm from a country that a lot of people know and don't know at the same time: Chile lol.
> 
> Greetings to all!


Welcome to this place! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to @TheDude98 A little tune to celebrate your arrival:


Spoiler: good music


----------



## Zyon Stylez

Hello everyone, after 4 years of roaming around the forum, I finally decided to create an account here. I'm 20, from Romania (hope there are some of you here), my favorite wrestler would be AJ Styles judging by my name, used to watch TNA just for him, in my opinion might very well be the greatest wrestler of all time, also my other favorites, Kurt Angle, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker, Chris Jericho and the list goes on. My favorite wrestling company is WWE obviously, I tend not to complain much about the product, I still find RAW's enjoyable (SmackDown kinda sucks nowadays) and obviously NXT. Hope to blend in with the rest of you and settle in pretty quick!


----------



## The Dazzler

Zyon Stylez said:


> Hello everyone, after 4 years of roaming around the forum, I finally decided to create an account here. I'm 20, from Romania (hope there are some of you here), my favorite wrestler would be AJ Styles judging by my name, used to watch TNA just for him, in my opinion might very well be the greatest wrestler of all time, also my other favorites, Kurt Angle, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker, Chris Jericho and the list goes on. My favorite wrestling company is WWE obviously, I tend not to complain much about the product, I still find RAW's enjoyable (SmackDown kinda sucks nowadays) and obviously NXT. Hope to blend in with the rest of you and settle in pretty quick!


It's a good time to start posting with AJ coming to WWE! I used to watch TNA just for him and Angle. I watched some of his matches in New Japan too. Let's hope WWE treat him well. Congrats on joining the site! :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Zyon Stylez Welcome to the board. You picked a great time to register as AJ is going to be featured hugely in WWE programming. :mark:


----------



## LaMelo

Zyon Stylez said:


> Hello everyone, after 4 years of roaming around the forum, I finally decided to create an account here. I'm 20, from Romania (hope there are some of you here), my favorite wrestler would be AJ Styles judging by my name, used to watch TNA just for him, in my opinion might very well be the greatest wrestler of all time, also my other favorites, Kurt Angle, Shawn Michaels, Undertaker, Chris Jericho and the list goes on. My favorite wrestling company is WWE obviously, I tend not to complain much about the product, I still find RAW's enjoyable (SmackDown kinda sucks nowadays) and obviously NXT. Hope to blend in with the rest of you and settle in pretty quick!


Welcome to the site!


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY

Hey everyone! I'm 17 currently in my final year of high school (finally). I first got into wrestling when I was really really young. I was probably around 4 or 5. Somewhere down the line I stopped watching for some reason but I got really into it when that 2009 Orton vs Triple H feud was on. I instantly fell in love with HBK and he quickly became my fav of all time. I remember Wrestlemania 26 was my first PPV ever and crying when Taker beat my idol lol. That match holds a special place in my heart. I kinda got bored of the WWE around WM28 so I stopped watching for the most part, but now my friend hooked me up with WWE Network like 3 months ago. Catched up on WM31 and now I'm a Rollins fan because of that amazing finish. Patiently waiting on his return now so he could save us from this Authority story. My current favs are probably Dean, Bray, Seth, and Bayley(idk why but instantly fell in love with her). I'm excited to get started on this forum! HUGSHUGSHUGSHUGS


----------



## The Dazzler

Welcome to the site BASEDBAYLEY! Love that username! :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @BASEDBAYLEY Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## BX Express

Hey everybody on here...my name is BX Express because I live in the Bronx next to a garbage ass train system...and when I can catch an express train to work in the morning it's an absolute miracle...I'm in my late 30's...My all-time favorite wrestlers are The Road Warriors, Curt Hennig, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Sabu, Scott Hall, The Steiner Brothers, "Macho Man" Randy Savage, The Eliminators, Vader, Bam Bam Bigelow, Rob Van Dam, The British Bulldogs, Kurt Angle...I never really had a favorite company, I was all over the place following different promotions since I was a little kid...probably the closest thing was ECW...

Have a Good Morning, Good Night, wherever you are!


----------



## Dobbizzle

BX Express said:


> Hey everybody on here...my name is BX Express because I live in the Bronx next to a garbage ass train system...and when I can catch an express train to work in the morning it's an absolute miracle...I'm in my late 30's...My all-time favorite wrestlers are The Road Warriors, Curt Hennig, Stone Cold Steve Austin, Sabu, Scott Hall, The Steiner Brothers, "Macho Man" Randy Savage, The Eliminators, Vader, Bam Bam Bigelow, Rob Van Dam, The British Bulldogs, Kurt Angle...I never really had a favorite company, I was all over the place following different promotions since I was a little kid...probably the closest thing was ECW...
> 
> Have a Good Morning, Good Night, wherever you are!


Welcome, great list of wrestlers you have there! Good to see more "new folks" in their 30's and not 13's haha, was starting to feel old


----------



## BX Express

Thank you, Dobbiizzle. I feel old, too...I guess that happens with age. Have a good one!


----------



## The Dazzler

Hello BX Express. Welcome to the site! :smile2:


----------



## BX Express

Thanks, Dazzler. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Mox Girl

Welcome to WF @BASEDBAYLEY and @BX Express 

BASEDBAYLEY you're a Dean & Seth fan so that's an automatic plus (Y)

BX Express, it's cool to see more old school fans on here!


----------



## Romans Empire

BX Express said:


> Thanks, Dazzler. Have a good weekend!


Hey brother welcome! Hope you enjoy hanging out in this here yard. Champ did it hard this year.


----------



## BX Express

Thanks, Ambrose Girl. Have a good night!


----------



## Romans Empire

If anyone needs to learn the ropes of how this forum works just give the big dog a howl. I been here for about a year now starting my second year. Face rep is appreciated as well.


----------



## BX Express

Holy Shit! Roman's Motherfucking Empire! What's good?!...I enjoy your material...


----------



## Romans Empire

BX Express said:


> Holy Shit! Roman's Motherfucking Empire! What's good?!...I enjoy your material...


Thanks right now I am in a training session to claim the torch working hard towards that Big T. Pretty soon in the near future I will be hitting the ring against Cena's Nation.


----------



## BX Express

Wow, good luck with that. Cena's Nation is known to to be unstoppable at times. I'm sure it'll be a damn good fight, though. Hope you come out on top, bro! Have a good night!


----------



## LaMelo

BX Express said:


> Thanks, Ambrose Girl. Have a good night!


Welcome to the site!


----------



## DeeGirl

Romans Empire said:


> If anyone needs to learn the ropes of how this forum works just give the big dog a howl. I been here for about a year now starting my second year. Face rep is appreciated as well.





BX Express said:


> Holy Shit! Roman's Motherfucking Empire! What's good?!...I enjoy your material...


Replied within seconds :hmm:

I'm going to say that both of you are the same person, tragic stuff.


----------



## kabillions

Made an account ages ago but forgot how to get into it, keep getting told to join.

I like complaining about WWE like I know how to run it.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

@kabillions

*Welcome!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Greetings @kabillions. Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF @kabillions. Good to see another Scottish guy on board


----------



## BX Express

DENSPARK said:


> Replied within seconds :hmm:
> 
> I'm going to say that both of you are the same person, tragic stuff.


Sorry to burst your bubble, but I am not him...Peace, brother!


----------



## BX Express

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> Welcome to the site!


Thanks, Prince! Hope you're enjoying your weekend!


----------



## The Dazzler

*Re: [Video] Hot Virgin Teen Playing With Herself*



kabillions said:


> I like complaining about WWE like I know how to run it.


Don't we all. :laugh:
Welcome back! :smile2:



ArnoldSi said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> First post, hope you don't mind me sharing this hot movie clip of a young lady masturbating to cam!


It's good your links aren't working. I don't think nudity is allowed. Welcome to the site! :smile2:


----------



## DeeGirl

BX Express said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but I am not him...Peace, brother!


:hmm: So you legitimately enjoy probably the worst troll on the whole forum? 

Different tastes I guess...


----------



## BX Express

DENSPARK said:


> :hmm: So you legitimately enjoy probably the worst troll on the whole forum?
> 
> Different tastes I guess...


I do find his posts legitimately funny...


----------



## NasJayz

Welcome all the new members if any of you want to try and win a free lifetime membership follow the link in my sig.


----------



## LaMelo

NasJayz said:


> Welcome all the new members if any of you want to try and win a free lifetime membership follow the link in my sig.


What if you already have a premium membership and win? :wink2:


----------



## Chrome

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> What if you already have a premium membership and win? :wink2:


Then you get to pick someone who doesn't have one.


----------



## LaMelo

Chrome said:


> Then you get to pick someone who doesn't have one.


Thanks!


----------



## American_Nightmare

Age: 28

I am a wrestler and what made me pick my username is the fact that "The American Nightmare" is part of my ring name. I'm mainly a tag team wrestler, part of a tag team called Scumbag Nation with "Rude Boy" James Riley. He's had some matches with former WWE guys such as Shelton Benjamin and Justin Gabriel

My all time favorite wrestlers are Shawn Michaels and Bret Hart.

I look forward to posting here.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF @American_Nightmare. Hopefully I'll catch you around the forum for some rasslin' discussion, although IMO the Anything, Rants and Sports sections are where the action is at


----------



## CJ

Welcome to WF @American_Nightmare


----------



## WO Rules

hello all I am WO rules and I'm new here. 

age: 26
reason for name: my youtube channel
favorite wrestler: undertaker
favorite company: hard to say


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF @WO Rules. I hope to see you become a welcome addition to this great community


----------



## WO Rules

DeeGuy said:


> Welcome to WF @WO Rules. I hope to see you become a welcome addition to this great community


well thank you. nice to meet you


----------



## Pratchett

Welcome to the new members. I thank you in advance for causing trouble and not behaving, giving me entertainment value for my dollar. (Y)


----------



## SonnenChael

I'm sorry, I was gone for too long, I guess I wasn't be missed but hey, I'm baaack.


----------



## Calamity Jane

Hi, I'm Calamity Jane. My real name is Jane, so the forum name seemed fitting. 

Age 27, married. I teach marketing at a community college & love pro wrestling but since women aren't supposed to admit to being fans, frown2 I need a place to talk about it, so I came here.

I'll probably catch flak for this, but my genuine favorites are John Cena & Roman Reigns.....Cena for his all-time impact and Roman for the future.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Yea Jane :jesse

yea new people :jesse


----------



## Kool Boy

Just realized I never introduced myself here:

My name is Kool Boy, I am 18, I've moved between NJ and Georgia my whole life, I like wrestling, and I am looking forward to Dean Ambrose v. HHH fo the title right now because I think it will be good, even though the winner is obvious.


----------



## Mad Max

The whole of wrestlingforum unanimously be like:



Calamity Jane said:


> Hi, I'm Calamity Jane. My real name is Jane, so the forum name seemed fitting.










_Girl?_



Calamity Jane said:


> Age 27, married. I teach marketing at a community college & love pro wrestling but since women aren't supposed to admit to being fans, frown2 I need a place to talk about it, so I came here.










_Married?_



Calamity Jane said:


> I'll probably catch flak for this, but my genuine favorites are John Cena & Roman Reigns.....Cena for his all-time impact and Roman for the future.










_Roman Reigns?_


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Calamity Jane. I pray you find some mature people to talk to around here. Have a good day.


----------



## ChrisK

Hello newbies


----------



## Pratchett

@Calamity Jane

Your avatar is creepy as hell. :like


----------



## Blackbeard

Deadpool said:


> @Calamity Jane
> 
> Your avatar is creepy as hell. :like


You like short haired women with saucer eyes and 5 0'clock shadows? :mj


----------



## The Dazzler

Welcome new people! :smile2:


----------



## LaMelo

Calamity Jane said:


> Hi, I'm Calamity Jane. My real name is Jane, so the forum name seemed fitting.
> 
> Age 27, married. I teach marketing at a community college & love pro wrestling but since women aren't supposed to admit to being fans, frown2 I need a place to talk about it, so I came here.
> 
> I'll probably catch flak for this, but my genuine favorites are John Cena & Roman Reigns.....Cena for his all-time impact and Roman for the future.


Welcome to the forum! :reigns2


----------



## Mox Girl

Calamity Jane said:


> Hi, I'm Calamity Jane. My real name is Jane, so the forum name seemed fitting.
> 
> Age 27, married. I teach marketing at a community college & love pro wrestling but since women aren't supposed to admit to being fans, frown2 I need a place to talk about it, so I came here.
> 
> I'll probably catch flak for this, but my genuine favorites are John Cena & Roman Reigns.....Cena for his all-time impact and Roman for the future.


Welcome! We should definitely be friends, cos two of my faves (apart from Dean Ambrose lol) are Roman & John  I'm proud to admit I'm a wrestling fan though, who gives a shit what other people think, be proud


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF @Calamity Jane . I hope this site is to your liking.

Also I would like to welcome @Kool Boy. What is going on in that avatar? :evil


----------



## Calamity Jane

Deadpool said:


> @Calamity Jane
> 
> Your avatar is creepy as hell. :like


Uh oh. 

That avatar is a manga depiction a friend made......._of me!_ :surprise:



Oh, well. I never claimed to be a raving beauty. :smile2:


----------



## MrMister

Pretty surprised the Calamity Jane wasn't already taken for a name.

Welcome.


----------



## Kool Boy

DeeGuy said:


> Welcome to WF @Calamity Jane . I hope this site is to your liking.
> 
> Also I would like to welcome @Kool Boy. What is going on in that avatar? :evil


Thanks for the welcome, my avatar is of a beautiful Goddess and her devoted servant


----------



## Pratchett

Blackbeard said:


> You like short haired women with saucer eyes and 5 0'clock shadows? :mj


Don't try to lump me into your sick trap fetishes you peanut butter hating miscreant. :cudi



Calamity Jane said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> That avatar is a manga depiction a friend made......._of me!_ :surprise:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well. I never claimed to be a raving beauty. :smile2:


:lmao

It's the eyes. They just look like they are staring into my soul. :lmao


----------



## Calamity Jane

Deadpool said:


> It's the eyes. They just look like they are staring into my soul. :lmao


Yes, that's something I do. :smile2:


----------



## Empress

Welcome @Calamity Jane @Kool Boy and the other new members.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Welcome to the WF forums, @Calamity Jane & @Kool Boy . Hope you both enjoy posting on here. *_:benson


----------



## Atomage

Hello, I'm Atomage or Chris if you know me. I've been lurking here for a while, but decided to sign up to participate. Married with kids, just turned 40 last month, and I've been watching wrestling since 1984. I have seen a lot of feds and wrestlers come and go. My favorite wrestler (of all time) is Jerry Lawler, but I'm more of a fan of his Memphis days (badass, non-joking Lawler). I'm currently in love with Lucha Underground and all of its inhabitants. I also love watching PWG, ROH, NJPW, NXT, and some WWE.


----------



## Chrome

Welcome to the forum @Atomage .


----------



## Empress

Atomage said:


> Hello, I'm Atomage or Chris if you know me. I've been lurking here for a while, but decided to sign up to participate. Married with kids, just turned 40 last month, and I've been watching wrestling since 1984. I have seen a lot of feds and wrestlers come and go. My favorite wrestler (of all time) is Jerry Lawler, but I'm more of a fan of his Memphis days (badass, non-joking Lawler). I'm currently in love with Lucha Underground and all of its inhabitants. I also love watching PWG, ROH, NJPW, NXT, and some WWE.


Welcome to the board. 

Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## LaMelo

Atomage said:


> Hello, I'm Atomage or Chris if you know me. I've been lurking here for a while, but decided to sign up to participate. Married with kids, just turned 40 last month, and I've been watching wrestling since 1984. I have seen a lot of feds and wrestlers come and go. My favorite wrestler (of all time) is Jerry Lawler, but I'm more of a fan of his Memphis days (badass, non-joking Lawler). I'm currently in love with Lucha Underground and all of its inhabitants. I also love watching PWG, ROH, NJPW, NXT, and some WWE.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Legend797

I've finally come to the conclusion this is the forum for me and I'm going to commit long term. I lurked for months after the last forum I was on shut down, and feel like this is the most active board I can find and isn't likely to shut down, which made my decision easy. I love wrestling, sports, women, and movies/TV. Hopefully I can meet a lot of new people and call this place my home soon 

Add me as a friend you like.


----------



## alexcoati

Hey Guys! I'm Alex, 24, from Germany. I first came to this forum last a little more than a year ago due to the WM31 Travel Thread. I've read most of the WM32 TT ever since. It's so awesome! Especially cause I'm travelling all alone.


----------



## DeadAndLovingIt

Hi all. My name's Ryan and I'm from Australia. I have just got back into the WWE fold after 10 years away (I was only watching on and off). My hey day was 1995-2006.

So yeah just wanted say hi.


----------



## BoT

Sup, my name is Six Marie, and I'm here to make a name for myself.


On a much more serious note, I'm not really "new" but i've been lurking for a while. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Empress

Welcome @alexcoati @DeadAndLovingIt and @Six18


----------



## Pratchett

Welcome to the community @alexcoati and @DeadAndLovingIt and @Six18.


----------



## The Dazzler

Welcome to the forum! :smile2:
@alexcoati@DeadAndLovingIt@Six18


----------



## EverDream

Hi!

My name is Hanna-Mari and I'm from Imatra, Finland.
I'm 26 years old and I'm cook. 
I started to watch WWE in 2005 but now it's on/off thing. 
I found this site by accident when I was looking old wwe episodes and it looked very interesting so here I am. 
EverDream is one my favorite song from Nightwish and I like use that nick a lot.
I hope I have great time in here and I find new friends!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Welcome to the forums @EverDream , hope you enjoy posting on here. Nice to see another Jeff Hardy fan. *_


----------



## HiddenFlaw

welcome to the party


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

welcome @EverDream. I hope you enjoy your stay here.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to WF [MENTION[556585]EverDream[/MENTION]. I hope this fine site is to your liking


----------



## MoreOtter

Hey everyone! My name is Stephanie, and I'm an editor and writer from Las Vegas. I figured Wrestlemania would be a good time to join since none of my friends are really into wrestling, and it's been a lot of fun creeping around and reading everyone's opinions and jokes. Ugh, this is a terrible introduction, and I'm going to delete thi


----------



## LaMelo

MoreOtter said:


> Hey everyone! My name is Stephanie, and I'm an editor and writer from Las Vegas. I figured Wrestlemania would be a good time to join since none of my friends are really into wrestling, and it's been a lot of fun creeping around and reading everyone's opinions and jokes. Ugh, this is a terrible introduction, and I'm going to delete thi


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @MoreOtter. I hope you have a good time here.


----------



## queentiger1989

Hi I'm a female not looking for a guy. Just an average female meat cutter, no really, that is my job, I'm a full time meat cutter at a grocery store and I love it!!

- 26 (going to be 27 on June 4)
- Queen - female, tiger- nickname from a friend, 1989- birthyear
- Hulk, Rock, Stone, Cena, Hardys, Usos, Bellas. Trish, Lita, Miz...
- Don't know a whole lot about all of them


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@queentiger1989 Welcome to the board. Hope you find it a welcoming and enjoyable place. Glad to hear you enjoy your profession. Have a good day.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

queentiger1989 said:


> Hi I'm a female not looking for a guy. Just an average female meat cutter, no really, that is my job, I'm a full time meat cutter at a grocery store and I love it!!
> 
> - 26 (going to be 27 on June 4)
> - Queen - female, tiger- nickname from a friend, 1989- birthyear
> - Hulk, Rock, Stone, Cena, Hardys, Usos, Bellas. Trish, Lita, Miz...
> - Don't know a whole lot about all of them


Please remind us once more what your gender is.


----------



## Shatab Anwar

I didn't know you had to introduce yourself (lol).

My name is Shatab. I'm 17 and I hail from India. Its fun being a part of this forum. Discussing live shows is awesome!I've been watching WWE since 2006 but stopped watching after Punk left. Rejoined a few months ago.


----------



## Chrome

:hi @Shatab Anwar .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Shatab Anwar. You are a most welcome addition here. :mckinney


----------



## Shatab Anwar

THE SHIV said:


> Welcome @Shatab Anwar. You are a most welcome addition here. :mckinney


Thanks!! :grin2:


----------



## CactusKindLove

Howdy, my real name isn't important but I go by Phoenix online. Been watching WWF from the birth of the attitude era til present however these days i'm not as faithful to RAW or Smackdown as I once was it's more the big PPVs or if the card looks good i'll tune in or NXT. Fun fact for any of those from Western Canada and remember All Star Wrestling in the late 70s-80s my godfather was Neil 'Chicken Wing' Drummond. [Don't call him that though.] same place where current Smackdown announcer Mauro Ranallo worked as a manager before becoming a color commentator


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @CactusKindLove. That's cool about your dad. I take it you're a big Foley fan like so many of us are. I hope you find this forum to your liking.


----------



## CactusKindLove

THE SHIV said:


> Welcome @CactusKindLove. That's cool about your dad. I take it you're a big Foley fan like so many of us are. I hope you find this forum to your liking.


Thank you and he isn't my dad but my godfather. Means if something happens to my parents he'd look after me.


----------



## LaMelo

CactusKindLove said:


> Howdy, my real name isn't important but I go by Phoenix online. Been watching WWF from the birth of the attitude era til present however these days i'm not as faithful to RAW or Smackdown as I once was it's more the big PPVs or if the card looks good i'll tune in or NXT. Fun fact for any of those from Western Canada and remember All Star Wrestling in the late 70s-80s my godfather was Neil 'Chicken Wing' Drummond. [Don't call him that though.] same place where current Smackdown announcer Mauro Ranallo worked as a manager before becoming a color commentator


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CactusKindLove

Kemba said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks! Cool avatar.


----------



## Big Clem Layfield

Hey guys and gals, my name is John and I'm from good ole Texas. When I was 7 years old back in 1999 my friends introduced me to WWE and I fell in love. I watched everything WWE related: RAWs, SmackDowns, Heat, Jakked, Velocity, Afterburn, etc. I stopped watching in 2011/2012 because I was busy with other stuff and I lost interest because WWE's product declined. Last year my friend had extra WM ticked so I went with him and I started watching WWE again. My favourite wrestlers are my fellow Texans Steve Austin, Shawn Michaels, Stan Hansen, JBL, The Undertaker and Eddie Guerrero but I'm also big fan of Mr. Perfect, Mick Foley, The Rock and Edge.
I love wrestling discussions so I joined some minor wrestling forum back in 2007 but I want to play in big leagues and this is the place to be


----------



## The Establishment

bitter douche from wrestlezone forums. 

i like it here, they made us stew in flint michigan water at wrestlezone


----------



## LaMelo

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## paladin errant

hello ladies and gentlemen

i'm hervé,44 years old but 6 years of mental age (all is in the head).

what can i say ..i'm a french and we don't have a tv channel for Wrestling so it's hard to follow WWE.
Many years ago we had one tv channel for RAW and SMACKDOWN and i was a fan of triple H,Shawn michael (what a great period for D-generation X),rey mysterio,the Undertaker and the Hardy brothers..always hated guys like JBL,great Kahli,randy orton,big show,cody rhodes ..

for a while,i abandonned the wrestling 'cause it's was difficult to follow it.

but since some days,i recovered my delay ans was disappointed by the new teams of male wrestlers,i can't find someone that i like except daniel bryan (but he's retired now) and the old members aren't here now (except some) ...i watched on YT some battles and found good things but in the divas division..i'm a huge fan of Paige,natalya,brie bella ..and i'm here to try to learn things and to perfect mastery of the English language because i'm a poor linguist (apologies for my bad english)...

what else? i love metal and particularly Thrash (megadeth,Annihilator,Coroner,slayer,overkill,exodus,death angel and more) but i'm old school so i like regular bands too (judas priest,motorhead,iron maiden,scorpions) 
i'm a motorbiker and a pc gamer..

that's all ....see y'a


----------



## Pratchett

Welcome to the forum @paladin errant.

Have fun while you are here, and I look forward to your English improving. (Y)


----------



## LizaG

Hi, I'M Liz, used to be a huge fan, then abandoned Wrestling for MMA.

Slowly getting back into Wrestling after 10yrs away, getting to know the new guys. Quite a few I don't recognize.


----------



## Tom..

hi I am a man with 2 eyes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to the forum @LizaG. Hope you find this forum to your liking.


----------



## XxTalonxX

Welcome to the forum @LizaG & @Tom.. Have a nice time posting here at wrestlingforum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Piper's Pit. Have a good time here. :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @kastman. I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## Yeksnyl

Hi Folks.

Been lurking for a couple months now, thought I'd sign up.

Only just got back into wrestling at the start of the year by accident really, I bought 2k16 and just thought fuck it I'll watch the rumble which happened to be on that weekend and damn it's reeled me back in, after a long hiatus, I probably stopped watching religiously in like 2004. It's been cool to go back and re-watch and catch up on all the shit I missed on the network.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Yeksnyl Enjoy the site!


----------



## Mox Girl

Welcome to WF @Yeksnyl  Who are your favourite wrestlers?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Welcome to the WF @Yeksnyl & @kastman hope you both like posting on here.  *_


----------



## Lm2

welcome @Yesknl and @kastman !


----------



## Guichetron

Hey,
This is Guichetron. I'm 33. I was really big into the late 80s and 90s WWE, WCW, and ECW. I'm trying to get back into wrestling now. I really look foward to seeing what this forum has to offer.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Guichetron

I share your passion for the same time frame and the same promotions. I hope you find this site to your liking.


----------



## travtheapache

Hi. I'm 26, I picked my username because I love inglorious basterds. My favorite wrestlers are probably currently the new day. Sami Zayn is up there for me as well. I was in love with the whole industry when I was younger but grew out of it a bit. I'm getting back into it, the network helps that a ton.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

travtheapache said:


> Hi. I'm 26, I picked my username because I love inglorious basterds. My favorite wrestlers are probably currently the new day. Sami Zayn is up there for me as well. I was in love with the whole industry when I was younger but grew out of it a bit. I'm getting back into it, the network helps that a ton.


Enjoy the site. There are many New Day and Sami fans for you to commune with.


----------



## travtheapache

THE SHIV said:


> Enjoy the site. There are many New Day and Sami fans for you to commune with.




Awesome! Both feel like throwbacks to me. Seems like the WWE is heading back into the right direction. Maybe because they've done so well with NXT.


----------



## KSUbandgeek

Hi everybody!

Long time wrestling fan! I started watching wrestling when I was about 3 or 4 years thanks to my brother. Unlike a lot of people I don't rely prefer one company over the other but instead support all forms of Pro-wresting. So it's not uncommon for me to watch AJPW, WWE, TNA, AAA, LU and pretty much whatever else is on. I consider myself a fan all though I don't consider myself much of a mark but rather just someone who would like to see pro wrestling become big again. :nerd:

On flip side, I grew up in Denver, Colorado. I teach music for a living and I do video game reviews as a hobby. Haha

(I also forgot I had this account a few years ago.)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KSUbandgeek said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> Long time wrestling fan! I started watching wrestling when I was about 3 or 4 years thanks to my brother. Unlike a lot of people I don't rely prefer one company over the other but instead support all forms of Pro-wresting. So it's not uncommon for me to watch AJPW, WWE, TNA, AAA, LU and pretty much whatever else is on. I consider myself a fan all though I don't consider myself much of a mark but rather just someone who would like to see pro wrestling become big again. :nerd:
> 
> On flip side, I grew up in Denver, Colorado. I teach music for a living and I do video game reviews as a hobby. Haha
> 
> (I also forgot I had this account a few years ago.)


Welcome. I share your eclectic tastes in pro wrestling. I'm sure you'll enjoy it here. With almost four years here, you're a seasoned veteran. Have a good day.


----------



## Legion

- Age: 21
- Why you picked your username: I picked my username because honestly I'm a massive fan of Bret Hart, the reason being is because not only did I love watching him wrestle, but I also got the chance to meet him in real life and got an autograph, picture with him, and got to shake his hand, and on that day Bret solidified his status as my favorite of all time (I also met Bobby Lashley that day, holy shit what a nice guy, you wouldn't think so being such a brute in the ring and the octagon but in reality he's a giant teddy bear)
- Favorite wrestler(s): Bret Hart (all time), AJ Styles, Shawn Michaels, Moose, Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, John Cena, Rey Mysterio, Edge & Christian, I could probably go on and on but there's just a few, you can see all of them in my sig
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE and Ring of Honor

Hello all!

Honestly I'm just a massive passionate wrestling fan, I have been ever since I was a little kid, I was pretty much bullied through my entire school life and wrestling got me through a lot of tough times, I know pretty much all the ins and outs of wrestling and it will forever have a permanent place in my heart. I love the site so far and I'm very happy to be here, I really look forward to talking to new people and will try to contribute to the site as best as I can :smile2:


----------



## KSUbandgeek

THE SHIV said:


> Welcome. I share your eclectic tastes in pro wrestling. I'm sure you'll enjoy it here. With almost four years here, you're a seasoned veteran. Have a good day.


You too! I'm looking forward to it! Thanks for the warm welcome. :smile2:


----------



## TheClub

Hey guys! Been a wrestling fan since I was 5 years old. My cousin introduced me to wrestling and WWE who was born in the Ruthless Agression Era. I started watching WWE in and my first RAW was when Triple H and Shawn Micheals were impersonating Vince and Shane and from that moment on I frickin' loved DX and WWE. It wasn't just because of the childish humor but also because of the athleticism. Unfortunately though I stopped watching after when Shawn Micheals retired because RAW for me wasn't the same. I came back to watching wrestling in 2014 and this was when John Cena had been decimated by Brock Lesnar at Summerslam and was about to have a rematch at NOC(I quite knew who Brock was because of my cousin). Though I did hear about The Streak being broken by Brock and then watched the match as well. In a year I was able to catch up on what I missed all those years. 

Age: 16

Why did I pick this username? 

Well yesterday I was looking for a proper wrestling forum to share my frustration on the current state of the product so when someone recommended to me this forum I instantly liked this forum and only because of a thread that was talking about the shitty booking of The Club. So I decided to keep my username TheClub. 

Favorite Wrestler(s) 

I think this list will go on and on considering how many legends and people from current roster I like but these are the ones I mostly like

Owens
Sami Zayn
Ambrose
Rollins
Sasha Banks
Bayley

Favorite wrestling companies

I have only watched NJPW other than WWE and honestly I like commentary that I can understand. Though the wrestlers there are good! The reason why I haven't watched ROH, LU and stuff like that because I barely get time for NXT or RAW or even the PPVs due to studies! So I just stick to WWE though this holiday I am gonna start watching indys. 




Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Legion Of Hart and @TheClub. Have fun here. You'll find a lot of like minded people here frstrated with WWE booking @TheClub.


----------



## LaMelo

TheClub said:


> Hey guys! Been a wrestling fan since I was 5 years old. My cousin introduced me to wrestling and WWE who was born in the Ruthless Agression Era. I started watching WWE in and my first RAW was when Triple H and Shawn Micheals were impersonating Vince and Shane and from that moment on I frickin' loved DX and WWE. It wasn't just because of the childish humor but also because of the athleticism. Unfortunately though I stopped watching after when Shawn Micheals retired because RAW for me wasn't the same. I came back to watching wrestling in 2014 and this was when John Cena had been decimated by Brock Lesnar at Summerslam and was about to have a rematch at NOC(I quite knew who Brock was because of my cousin). Though I did hear about The Streak being broken by Brock and then watched the match as well. In a year I was able to catch up on what I missed all those years.
> 
> Age: 16
> 
> Why did I pick this username?
> 
> Well yesterday I was looking for a proper wrestling forum to share my frustration on the current state of the product so when someone recommended to me this forum I instantly liked this forum and only because of a thread that was talking about the shitty booking of The Club. So I decided to keep my username TheClub.
> 
> Favorite Wrestler(s)
> 
> I think this list will go on and on considering how many legends and people from current roster I like but these are the ones I mostly like
> 
> Owens
> Sami Zayn
> Ambrose
> Rollins
> Sasha Banks
> Bayley
> 
> Favorite wrestling companies
> 
> I have only watched NJWP other than WWE and honestly I like commentary that I can understand. Though the wrestlers there are good! The reason why I haven't watched ROH, LU and stuff like that because I barely get time for NXT or RAW or even the PPVs due to studies! So I just stick to WWE though this holiday I am gonna start watching indys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dashing_man

Kurt Angle just favorite my tweet :mj2 

I can die in peace now :mj2


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer

Wrestling fan since the early two thousands, and I have no one to talk to about it anymore.

I don't like formalities and revealing too much about myself on the internet, so I'll keep it short without details. College student, live in Michigan and love a lot of nerdy stuff including wrestling. Nice to meet everyone.

Also, if possible I'd like to know if I could adjust my username, thanks in advance.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ChrolloLucilfer said:


> Wrestling fan since the early two thousands, and I have no one to talk to about it anymore.
> 
> I don't like formalities and revealing too much about myself on the internet, so I'll keep it short without details. College student, live in Michigan and love a lot of nerdy stuff including wrestling. Nice to meet everyone.
> 
> Also, if possible I'd like to know if I could adjust my username, thanks in advance.


Welcome to the site. I believe the only way to change your name is to become a premium member, then you'll have access to a request name change thread. Enjoy the site and have a good evening.


----------



## Mr155551

So i made a new account since i can't log in my other account anymore yes i'm thebeastlesnar in case you haven't guessed and this is my 2nd account so hi again


----------



## LaMelo

Mr155551 said:


> So i made a new account since i can't log in my other account anymore yes i'm thebeastlesnar in case you haven't guessed and this is my 2nd account so hi again


Welcome back!


----------



## TheClub

EL SHIV said:


> Welcome to the site. I believe the only way to change your name is to become a premium member, then you'll have access to a request name change thread. Enjoy the site and have a good evening.


How much does the premium membership cost? Surely it can't be that expensive right? 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TheClub said:


> How much does the premium membership cost? Surely it can't be that expensive right?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


There's an annual membership for $4.99/year or lifetime (20 years) for the low cost of $9.99. US currency, of course.


----------



## TheClub

EL SHIV said:


> There's an annual membership for $4.99/year or lifetime (20 years) for the low cost of $9.99. US currency, of course.


That's cheap! I might get it if I change my username since I feel like its imminent xD

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TheClub said:


> That's cheap! I might get it if I change my username since I feel like its imminent xD
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


Def. do the lifetime. I did mine in 2014 and it's good until 2034.


----------



## TheClub

EL SHIV said:


> Def. do the lifetime. I did mine in 2014 and it's good until 2034.


Aye I might do that. I can afford both with my pocket money [emoji14]

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizzamorg

I'm not exactly new although has it really been four months already? Holy shit! I feel like I've already caused a bit of controversy in the Brexit thread - my bad! But I never actually introduced myself.

I was a wrestling fan in my early teens and then I "grew out of it" moved to an area closer to work with my friend just around the corner, he told me that the local social club do their own wrestling promotion and I went for the crack one night. Now I'm a part of their close knit community and it has rekindled that wrestling flame. Can't get enough. Catching back up on WWE, reliving my childhood and catching up on stuff I missed along the way like PWG, Lucha Underground and Society X.

I'm 24 years old. 

My favourite wrestler right now is probably Kevin Owens but I often get told I look like Sami Zayn (I even bought a Lonsdale jacket like his) and you gotta love the perpetual, multi-race, ginger underdog. 

Erm, anything else relevant I should add? If not, that is me lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Pizzamorg said:


> I'm not exactly new although has it really been four months already? Holy shit! I feel like I've already caused a bit of controversy in the Brexit thread - my bad! But I never actually introduced myself.
> 
> I was a wrestling fan in my early teens and then I "grew out of it" moved to an area closer to work with my friend just around the corner, he told me that the local social club do their own wrestling promotion and I went for the crack one night. Now I'm a part of their close knit community and it has rekindled that wrestling flame. Can't get enough. Catching back up on WWE, reliving my childhood and catching up on stuff I missed along the way like PWG, Lucha Underground and Society X.
> 
> I'm 24 years old.
> 
> My favourite wrestler right now is probably Kevin Owens but I often get told I look like Sami Zayn (I even bought a Lonsdale jacket like his) and you gotta love the perpetual, multi-race, ginger underdog.
> 
> Erm, anything else relevant I should add? If not, that is me lol



You're almost a veteran now. Good tastes on PWG and LU. Belated welcome to the board. :mckinney


----------



## TakerOz

Age: 28

I picked my username as The Undertaker is my all time favourite wrestler and I'm from Australia, so I combined the both I guess.

Favourite wrestlers, well...The Undertaker, Dean Ambrose, Stone Cold and the nWo. Ambrose for me has really got me back into wrestling after taking a rather large spell for a while due to me not seeing anything entertaining for a while. But I'm back and loving it lately!

Favourite wrestling company would be WWE, but I always loved the WCW because of the nWo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @TakerOz. I hope you find the site most accommodating and enjoy your time here.


----------



## TakerOz

EL SHIV said:


> Welcome @TakerOz. I hope you find the site most accommodating and enjoy your time here.


Thanks mate! Definitely been a while since I've been a part of any forums, given that Facebook substituted for many of them. Just can't find a decent group on there, so this looked the best one instead!


----------



## Pratchett

Welcome aboard to the newest members. Don't be afraid of being controversial or making a statement.


I want to be entertained. :evil


----------



## Mox Girl

TakerOz said:


> Age: 28
> 
> I picked my username as The Undertaker is my all time favourite wrestler and I'm from Australia, so I combined the both I guess.
> 
> Favourite wrestlers, well...The Undertaker, Dean Ambrose, Stone Cold and the nWo. Ambrose for me has really got me back into wrestling after taking a rather large spell for a while due to me not seeing anything entertaining for a while. But I'm back and loving it lately!
> 
> Favourite wrestling company would be WWE, but I always loved the WCW because of the nWo.


Welcome!!  From down the same side of the world as me, and a Dean fan, nice (Y)


----------



## Reaper

I never made a post in this thread, so I'm entitled to my introductory post. 

Now send me green things. :drose


----------



## McGee

Greetings all. I come here from another wrestling forum after 7 years and almost 15,000 posts where I got banned for speaking my mind about how much Titus O'Neil sucks. This place seems a lot cooler than that sissyville I came here from so it all worked out.


----------



## Mox Girl

McGee said:


> Greetings all. I come here from another wrestling forum after 7 years and almost 15,000 posts where I got banned for speaking my mind about how much Titus O'Neil sucks. This place seems a lot cooler than that sissyville I came here from so it all worked out.


Welcome! We're a place with a bunch of differing opinions haha, you'll see that as you post more :lol


----------



## Pratchett

McGee said:


> Greetings all. I come here from another wrestling forum after 7 years and almost 15,000 posts where I got banned for speaking my mind about how much Titus O'Neil sucks. This place seems a lot cooler than that sissyville I came here from so it all worked out.


This place is a good place to speak your mind. Welcome to the madhouse. (Y)


----------



## wrestlingsnob2002

Greetings Everyone, been a wrestling fan since 2000, fan of WWE (sort of...kinda) TNA, and Lucha Underground and am happy to be here (like many of the indie wrestlers that go to the WWE ) should be loads of fun interacting with you all!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wrestlingsnob2002 said:


> Greetings Everyone, been a wrestling fan since 2000, fan of WWE (sort of...kinda) TNA, and Lucha Underground and am happy to be here (like many of the indie wrestlers that go to the WWE ) should be loads of fun interacting with you all!


Welcome to the site. I sincerely hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## emm_bee

So this is the newbie thread? OK, here goes:

- 27 and from the UK
- My username? My initials.
- Current faves are Owens, Ambrose, Cesaro, Zayn, Nakamura, Samoa Joe, Becky Lynch (she's probably my favourite in all honesty) :becky , Sasha Banks and Paige. American Alpha probably my favourite tag team right now. 
- WWE is probably the company that I watch the most, so by default, my favourite, although it's sometimes frustrating to follow. I like NJPW and Lucha Underground and try to keep up with those as much as I can, and I've been enjoying what I've seen of ICW and Progress.
- Hoping to get involved in any football or music threads around the forum as well. My football team are pretty guff (probably Championship for life), and I'm big into music (punk/hardcore/ska/alternative/hip-hop).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @emm_bee. I'm sure you'll find lots to talk about here. :becky


----------



## HensonNXT

Hello everyone I have been a fan since Late 2007, my current favorites are Seth Rollins,Dean Ambrose,Finn Balor,Sami Zayn,Kevin Owens,Shinsuke Nakamura,and Jason Jordan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @HensonNXT. You have so damn good favorites. A lot of people here share your passion for them. I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself here.


----------



## LaMelo

I would like to take this time to Welcome all of the new posters to the forum! :bayley2


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to this virtual paradise @HensonNXT. I'll see you around the forum


----------



## Tom Versace

Wassup y'all, my name's Tommy and I've been a wrestling fanatic since I was in grade school.
Some of my fave wrestlers: Jeff Hardy, Eddie Guerrero, Finn Balór, Awesome Kong, and Asuka. Came around to the forum looking for one one to post about wrestling so here I am. 

:quite


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Tom Versace said:


> Wassup y'all, my name's Tommy and I've been a wrestling fanatic since I was in grade school.
> Some of my fave wrestlers: Jeff Hardy, Eddie Guerrero, Finn Balór, Awesome Kong, and Asuka. Came around to the forum looking for one one to post about wrestling so here I am.
> 
> :quite


Welcome to the board. I hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## DeeGirl

Welcome to Wrasslin' Forum @Tom Versace. I hope you are an excellent addition to this community. Make yourself a forum legend!


----------



## LaMelo

Tom Versace said:


> Wassup y'all, my name's Tommy and I've been a wrestling fanatic since I was in grade school.
> Some of my fave wrestlers: Jeff Hardy, Eddie Guerrero, Finn Balór, Awesome Kong, and Asuka. Came around to the forum looking for one one to post about wrestling so here I am.
> 
> :quite


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cosmo77

hi, guys been lurking for a while

33 years old

cosmo is my last name 77 penske racing old number

chris jericho,enzo ,cass, edge

wwe,tna wcw around here (Ma,new England) Necw,top rope promotions


----------



## FrostyNova

Hiya WF, New here  looking foward to chatting with new marks oops I mean fans here ^^

Hope to meet some friends here.


----------



## Mox Girl

Hiya and welcome @Cosmo77 @FrostyNova


----------



## FrostyNova

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hiya and welcome @Cosmo77 @FrostyNova


Thank You :grin2: 

Also an Ambrose fan.


----------



## Mox Girl

FrostyNova said:


> Thank You :grin2:
> 
> Also an Ambrose fan.


Well, then I think we'll get along great


----------



## Cosmo77

Thanks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to both @Cosmo77 @FrostyNova I hope you both enjoy the sire.


----------



## FrostyNova

EL SHIV said:


> Welcome to both @Cosmo77 @FrostyNova I hope you both enjoy the sire.


Thanks. Ill enjoy the sire, what ever that means. LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

FrostyNova said:


> Thanks. Ill enjoy the sire, what ever that means. LOL


:lol That's what I get for watching tv as I type.


----------



## ladyshaneomac

Hello all, mi name is Rose. My fav wrestler(s) The Rock, Dean Ambrose, admittedly John Cena, Rey Mysterio & if you wanna count Shane McMahon as a wrestler.. I'm 27, reason behind the username... yeah I'm just in love with him lol and fav promotion, WWE.. I was into TNA before Dixie Carter decided to become an on screen owner and then after that I just couldnt take it.. hope to chat with you all soon! =)


----------



## Chrome

Welcome aboard @ladyshaneomac ! :hi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @ladyshaneomac . I hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Hasan--97

Got a few posts here but still pretty new 
Name: Hasan
Big fan of the ruthless aggression era and specially SmackDown during that time period 
Fav Wrestlers
Taker,Brock,Angle,AJ Styles,Batista,Chris Jericho & a bunch more
Always been a WWE guy since 2004 with some TNA until Hogan came & ruined it 
& yep not much else just hope to meet some cool fans here


----------



## LaMelo

Hasan--97 said:


> Got a few posts here but still pretty new
> Name: Hasan
> Big fan of the ruthless aggression era and specially SmackDown during that time period
> Fav Wrestlers
> Taker,Brock,Angle,AJ Styles,Batista,Chris Jericho & a bunch more
> Always been a WWE guy since 2004 with some TNA until Hogan came & ruined it
> & yep not much else just hope to meet some cool fans here


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## 1Boliever

Hey, I'm Jeff, I'm 19. I've been a wrestling fan pretty much all my life. Growing up in the ruthless aggression ERA, my favourites were Rey Mysterio, Triple H and Edge. Currently my favourites are Bo Dallas, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens and Chris Jericho. Being Canadian I am quite bias to pretty much any Canadian wrestler. In terms of what I watch, it's pretty much anything I can find, mainly WWE, ROH, and PPW, and TNA sometimes.


----------



## chrislatimer2004

I was gonna join with a new account but it turned out i had an account from 2004 which i never used :ghost

Hi name is chris as you guessed i bet i am from liverpool and i like a little bit of everything


----------



## The Dazzler

Welcome to the site @1Boliever @chrislatimer2004 and all the other new people! :grin2:


----------



## chrislatimer2004

Thank you kind sir


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to @1Boliever Hope you have a good time here. @chrislatimer2004.Here's to another 12 great years on this hallowed forum.









Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## shawnscrewedbret

Hello Everyone My Name Is Alex I am a big fan of wrestling even though I do really Hate the New WWE Watered Down Kids Meal Shiii they have been doing since like 2010
My best memory of wrestling was once at Wal mart when I was a kid they had a whole 5$ DVD Bin Full Of 1$ wwf VHS tapes.
and seeing The WWE Live in 2003 I have been watching since like I was 3 or so and even did commentary for a local back yard wrestling company entitled the BWF EXPERIENCE 
I dont really have a favrote wrestler I just like any superstar who is either cool looking or controversial like HBK shawn micheals here is my question, Was he suppose to kinda play a gay man? I know gay is more accepted but good for WWE potraying a gay man as positive way back in the 90s!
My fav wwe match BRET VS VINCE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @shawnscrewedbret Hope you enjoy the site. As far as HBK is concerned, he portrayed a "pretty boy" character whom a lot of male fans hated and derided him with anti gay epithets. Shawn did play off that and mock fans in return.


----------



## Zombie von Erich

A little late in the game but here it goes...

Hello everyone, My name's Luis. I'm 28. I work as an interpreter. I picked my username because I'm a horror fan & I love zombie-related stuff, and I'm also a fan of the Von Erichs. My favorite wrestlers: Owen Hart, Chris Benoit, Curt Hennig, Chavo Guerrero Sr, Ric Flair, Shawn Michaels.

I have been a wrestling fan almost my whole life, being a Mexican born and raised in Mexico, I started being a fan of lucha libre at age 3, I would wear masks all the time and wouldn't miss a single show. At age 9 I started watching WCW & WWE and didn't turn back. Have been following ever since. I kinda regret not joining sooner but anyway, I love talking about wrestling so I'm happy to be here.


----------



## Brie Wyatt

Hi Guys.

I'm new, obvously. Is there a graphics section here?

ktnx.


----------



## KingLondon34

Hey everybody,
My name is London, I been watching wrestling since early 2005, my favorite wrestler is The Undertaker
My favorite match is Undertaker vs Shawn Michaels in Hell in the Cell - Bad Blood 1997
I mostly like playing video games, and listening to music (90s rap and K-Pop)


----------



## Gimme More

Oops! I deleted my intro because I got pissed off and didn't think I was coming back here :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

ObsoleteDelete said:


> I saw Ambrose Girl and well, obviously it is a girl with that name and she really inspired me to sign up!


I just saw this  So cool to see I inspired somebody to sign up haha.

I don't bother with many other forums either, this is basically the only one I'm on, and I've ended up basically living here :lol


----------



## Gimme More

.


----------



## SMW

Hello everybody i apparently joined this site in 2008 i dont know why I havent looged in until recently but I hope to make up that lost time as best as I can.


----------



## capowrestling

Joined because I'm just rewatching the WWF Attitude Era Classics =).


----------



## Piers

Welcome !


----------



## Jason Golden

Hey Everyone. I'm Jason. Decided to join this forum because of the love I have for Wrestling. Can't wait to converse and have some fun with you all.


----------



## MasKaiHilFantic

Oh hi there!! I'm MasKaiHilFantic, you can call em Machu ^^ First off, a very big thank you to Headliner for helping me out finding this thread. Now a bit about myself, I'm from Pakistan and I am a huge fan of wrestling. I like any and all sorts of wrestling, be it WWE, TNA, NXT, ROH, NJPW or any brand and promotion ^^ Asides from pro-wrestling, I am a big fan of anime and manga. I like Beyblade, Naruto, Dragon Ball, Fullmetal Alchemist among others.
Asides from this fact, I am a fanfiction writer and a poet too ^^ I am also part of another forum, the Artist's Zone. That does not mean I'll be inactive here ^^`
So enough about me, it is real nice to meet all of you and be here and well I'll definitely be looking forward to posting and interacting here  Toodles


----------



## Headliner

MasKaiHilFantic said:


> Oh hi there!! I'm MasKaiHilFantic, you can call em Machu ^^ First off, a very big thank you to Headliner for helping me out finding this thread. Now a bit about myself, I'm from Pakistan and I am a huge fan of wrestling. I like any and all sorts of wrestling, be it WWE, TNA, NXT, ROH, NJPW or any brand and promotion ^^ Asides from pro-wrestling, I am a big fan of anime and manga. I like Beyblade, Naruto, Dragon Ball, Fullmetal Alchemist among others.
> Asides from this fact, I am a fanfiction writer and a poet too ^^ I am also part of another forum, the Artist's Zone. That does not mean I'll be inactive here ^^`
> So enough about me, it is real nice to meet all of you and be here and well I'll definitely be looking forward to posting and interacting here  Toodles


No problem. Threads you may be interested in:

Anime thread:http://www.wrestlingforum.com/entertainment/1548721-anime-discussion-thread-216.html
DBZ thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/enter...ial-dragon-ball-dbz-gt-discussion-thread.html


----------



## MasKaiHilFantic

Headliner said:


> No problem. Threads you may be interested in:
> 
> Anime thread:http://www.wrestlingforum.com/entertainment/1548721-anime-discussion-thread-216.html
> DBZ thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/enter...ial-dragon-ball-dbz-gt-discussion-thread.html


Thank you very much ^^ I'll definitely give them a look. Again thank you for the warm welcome :,)


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Hey Everyone. I'm The Raw Smackdown. Wrestling fan and came here to chat Pro-Wrestling and other things as well.


----------



## Captain Edd

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Hey Everyone. I'm The Raw Smackdown. Wrestling fan and came here to chat Pro-Wrestling and other things as well.


----------



## NotGuilty

Whats wrestling?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to the board @The Raw Smackdown. I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> Welcome to the board @The Raw Smackdown. I hope you enjoy your time here.


Thanks.

Can I just say that I fucking LOVE your name? It's like the best thing ever.


----------



## Reaper

MasKaiHilFantic said:


> Toodles


----------



## Mox Girl

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Hey Everyone. I'm The Raw Smackdown. Wrestling fan and came here to chat Pro-Wrestling and other things as well.


:beckyhi

Welcome to WF!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Raw Smackdown said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Can I just say that I fucking LOVE your name? It's like the best thing ever.


Yeah, I was *SHIVVY POO * for Christmas 2015, so that new name was a natural. I'll have to think of a III for next Christmas.


----------



## Pratchett

Welcome to the madhouse @The Raw Smackdown.


----------



## Stacey

Hey I'm Stacey

- I'm 26, I'm Canadian and I've been watching WWE on and off since I was around 7 years old. Just recently got back into it a few months back. 

- my usernames just basically my Instagram name and it's similar to Bayley's Instagram name

- I couldn't pin point my favourite wrestler, too hard. I for sure have my favourites right now though. I'm a big fan of charisma and mic skills and skill in the ring and not so much if they're over with fans or if little kids like them. I live to root for the heels. I love the women's dicision. 

- the only wrestling I've ever watched is mostly WWE but I've dabbled in SOME TNA and I know mostly which WWE superstars/divas have been to TNA and back in WWE and vice versa


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Welcome to the kingdom @The Raw Smackdown & @ohyeahthatsStacey*


----------



## Stacey

Thankyou @BTheVampireSlayer ! Looking forward to talking to people on here since no one I know watches wrestling lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Thanks to everyone for the welcomes. I'm gonna have some fun here. I just know it.


----------



## Captain Edd

ohyeahthatsStacey said:


> Hey I'm Stacey
> 
> - I'm 26, I'm Canadian and I've been watching WWE on and off since I was around 7 years old. Just recently got back into it a few months back.
> 
> - my usernames just basically my Instagram name and it's similar to Bayley's Instagram name
> 
> - I couldn't pin point my favourite wrestler, too hard. I for sure have my favourites right now though. I'm a big fan of charisma and mic skills and skill in the ring and not so much if they're over with fans or if little kids like them. I live to root for the heels. I love the women's dicision.
> 
> - the only wrestling I've ever watched is mostly WWE but I've dabbled in SOME TNA and I know mostly which WWE superstars/divas have been to TNA and back in WWE and vice versa


----------



## cretinousgoat

Hi all, 

I'm 33 and from Cardiff, Wales UK.

Been watching WWE since I was about 8 or 9 and still enjoy it. Did watch some TNA for a few years some time ago when AJ/Samoa Joe/Beer Money etc were all there but now it's just WWE (unless you count fetish mixed wrestling...but we won't go there LOL)

Anyway...yeah...hi!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to @Stacey and @cretinousgoat. Hope you both enjoy yourselves here. :mckinney


----------



## Yolpeni

Hi all, long time lurker + first time poster

I'm Jack, 21 from the UK and my username is just a nickname I had a while back that I used cus I didn't think I'd be posting :grin2:

Watched WWE throughout my young years though it wasn't til I came to University that me and a couple of guys rekindled our love for the product.

I was a huge Ambrose mark through 2015/16 but my top guys right now have to be Styles and KO


----------



## FasihFranck

I am 18 years old and I previously used B/R wrestling section and that was a whole lot of fun until I got banned from there.My name's Fasih and I am from UAE.Franck is my nickname and Fasih is my real name.My favourite wrestlers in WWE previously were: The Rock,RVD,Eddie,Rey Mysterio,Juventud and my current favourites are KO,Corbin,Ambrose,Zayn,Jericho,Strowman and Gallagher and I like Zack Sabre and Kenny Omega as well but they are not from WWE


----------



## Mox Girl

Welcome @Yolpeni and @FasihFranck  Glad to have you on board!

Anybody who likes Ambrose is good by me haha (Y)


----------



## Hangman

Hey Guys and Girls I'm 26 from England been a lurker for a while and been watching wrasslin since back in the day


----------



## BGun

What's up everyone, I just joined the board last night. Name's Brad, 24-year-old living in the greater NYC area originally from a small town near Buffalo, NY. Started watching wrestling back in middle school and took a long hiatus around ~2008 before coming back to it in 2016. AJ winning the title was basically what got me back into it. Joined the board mainly as another source to get news/rumors/etc and have some discussion around that, but may dabble in the E-Fed at some point too. Also, I love messing around in Photoshop in my spare time, so slide on into my DMs if anyone wants a new sig.


----------



## Mox Girl

Welcome @Final Judgement and @BGun  Welcome to the madhouse hehe.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

BGun said:


> What's up everyone, I just joined the board last night. Name's Brad, 24-year-old living in the greater NYC area originally from a small town near Buffalo, NY. Started watching wrestling back in middle school and took a long hiatus around ~2008 before coming back to it in 2016. AJ winning the title was basically what got me back into it. Joined the board mainly as another source to get news/rumors/etc and have some discussion around that, but may dabble in the E-Fed at some point too. Also, I love messing around in Photoshop in my spare time, so slide on into my DMs if anyone wants a new sig.


BUFFALO REPRESENT, BRUH

It's my hometown  I don't live there at the moment, I miss it  One day, I shall return.

I have family scattered throughout NY state, my mom and brother are in Lancaster, my grandpa is in Bowmanville, Aunt , Uncle and cousin in Alden, Aunt, Uncle and cousins in West Falls, Aunt in Elmira, Aunt and Uncle in Hamburg, etc., HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME.


----------



## NoyK

Yolpeni said:


> Hi all, long time lurker + first time poster
> 
> I'm Jack, 21 from the UK and my username is just a nickname I had a while back that I used cus I didn't think I'd be posting :grin2:
> 
> Watched WWE throughout my young years though it wasn't til I came to University that me and a couple of guys rekindled our love for the product.
> 
> I was a huge Ambrose mark through 2015/16 but my top guys right now have to be Styles and KO





FasihFranck said:


> I am 18 years old and I previously used B/R wrestling section and that was a whole lot of fun until I got banned from there.My name's Fasih and I am from UAE.Franck is my nickname and Fasih is my real name.My favourite wrestlers in WWE previously were: The Rock,RVD,Eddie,Rey Mysterio,Juventud and my current favourites are KO,Corbin,Ambrose,Zayn,Jericho,Strowman and Gallagher and I like Zack Sabre and Kenny Omega as well but they are not from WWE





Final Judgement said:


> Hey Guys and Girls I'm 26 from England been a lurker for a while and been watching wrasslin since back in the day





BGun said:


> What's up everyone, I just joined the board last night. Name's Brad, 24-year-old living in the greater NYC area originally from a small town near Buffalo, NY. Started watching wrestling back in middle school and took a long hiatus around ~2008 before coming back to it in 2016. AJ winning the title was basically what got me back into it. Joined the board mainly as another source to get news/rumors/etc and have some discussion around that, but may dabble in the E-Fed at some point too. Also, I love messing around in Photoshop in my spare time, so slide on into my DMs if anyone wants a new sig.



*Welcome to WF, you lovely creatures*


----------



## HiddenFlaw

FasihFranck said:


> I am 18 years old and I previously used B/R wrestling section and that was a whole lot of fun until I got banned from there.My name's Fasih and I am from UAE.Franck is my nickname and Fasih is my real name.My favourite wrestlers in WWE previously were: The Rock,RVD,Eddie,Rey Mysterio,Juventud and my current favourites are KO,Corbin,Ambrose,Zayn,Jericho,Strowman and Gallagher and I like Zack Sabre and Kenny Omega as well but they are not from WWE


welcome to the party


----------



## tk-hassan

*Intro!*

Hey fellow members my name is Hassan i am a new member of this community i hope all members are having good time here.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm

*Re: Intro!*

We're having the best time!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/540067-new-users-introduction-thread.html


----------



## Jam

Completely missed this thread

Matt 23 UK, originally from Jamaica but no I don't have the accent 

Made account a while ago but only started posting regularly about 1/2 months ago? Just wanted to talk wrestling with more people as the forum I tend to use is pretty dead. But ye I didn't notice this thread & kinda just got into posting but I'm here to (seemingly) stay 

Wag1 people


----------



## Klotty23

Hi my name is Malek and I reside in Chicago... I'm billed at 5'11" 215 lbs xD

- Age
·19.5
- Why you picked your username
·It's my backyard wrestling name plus 23 for M.J.
- Favorite wrestler(s)
·John Cena, Kane, Bray Whyatt, Dlo Brown and Stone Cold
- Favorite wrestling company

WWE and old ECW

I've been lurking for awhile and enjoyed a lot of the discussion!

I voted for Bernie Sanders and am TERRIFIED at what the next four years will bring!!!


----------



## dewberry

Hi, I'm Dewberry!

- Age - 35
- Why you picked your username It's my real name in IRL! (LOL I have a last name too but not sharing that here!)
- Favorite wrestler(s) I have always been a fan of Goldust and he is the reason why I first started watching wrestling and started wrestling myself! I really like the big men as well, bigger the badder! Some of the cruiserweights are also fun to watch when I want it a little faster.
- Favorite wrestling company WWE and the old time WWF!


----------



## Philip McFillup

*Hey guys*

Hey everyone. I'm new here and I look 4ward to having some quality discussion with everyone @here. This looks like a nice forum. 

-Philip


----------



## DELETE

*Re: Hey guys*

welcome to the wrestle forum noob


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: Hey guys*

^ :rude


----------



## Philip McFillup

Philip McFillup said:


> Hey everyone. I'm new here and I look 4ward to having some quality discussion with everyone @here. This looks like a nice forum.
> 
> -Philip


Branching off of this

Age- 24

I piced my username as that's my name.

Favorite wrestler? Dat's like asking what someone's favorite song movie or gender is. So many options.


----------



## NasJayz

Welcome and here's some green rep .


----------



## MatrimCauthon

Just escaped reddit, there's probably a bounty out for me tbh.

Got my screen name from Matt in the Wheel of Time series ((GOAT))

Favorite pro graps? Okada, Hogan, Roode, Usos, HHH, Samoa Joe, Suzuki


----------



## Captain Edd

MatrimCauthon said:


> Just escaped reddit, there's probably a bounty out for me tbh.
> 
> Got my screen name from Matt in the Wheel of Time series ((GOAT))
> 
> Favorite pro graps? Okada, Hogan, Roode, Usos, HHH, Samoa Joe, Suzuki


Hello, Welcome, Guten Tag

What did you do on reddit? :rockwut


----------



## MatrimCauthon

Captain Edd said:


> Hello, Welcome, Guten Tag
> 
> What did you do on reddit? :rockwut


That's classified.


----------



## Mox Girl

MatrimCauthon said:


> Just escaped reddit, there's probably a bounty out for me tbh.
> 
> Got my screen name from Matt in the Wheel of Time series ((GOAT))
> 
> Favorite pro graps? Okada, Hogan, Roode, Usos, HHH, Samoa Joe, Suzuki


Welcome!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to the board @MatrimCauthon. I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## BaeJLee

Age: In my 20's
Username: I like Aj Lee, she's pretty cool and was the woman that got me back into woman's wrestling after Mickie and Melina left the first time
- Favorite wrestler(s): Finn Balor, Aj Lee, Becky Lynch, Charlotte, John Morrison (Mundo), Kenny Omega, New Day, CM Punk, Melina, Mickie James, Aj Styles
- Favorite wrestling company: WWE but I'm willing to watch other promotions


----------



## Punkhead

MatrimCauthon said:


> That's classified.


Were you that insider guy on /r/SquaredCircle?

Anyway, welcome to WF, a place much better than Reddit, but only if you stay away from the General WWE forums.


----------



## ThePhilbo

Hello all!

I'm brand new to the board. Name is Philbo, I'm 37 and have been watching WWE for nearly 30 years. Eddie Guerrero/Kurt Angle fan and Network addict.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to the board @BaeJLee and @ThePhilbo. Hope the site can provide a modicum of entertainment for you.


----------



## BaeJLee

IDONTSHIV FOREVER said:


> Welcome to the board @BaeJLee and @ThePhilbo. Hope the site can provide a modicum of entertainment for you.


Thanks dude ,:laugh: I'm looking forward to my favorites being continuously bashed lol


----------



## ThePhilbo

Thanks for the welcome. Looking forward to getting amongst the posting, although right now I have to be careful because I'm about to go to work and won't be able to watch Payback just yet. Soon though!


----------



## CovisGod

*New Member *

Hey Guys, I'm new here ! Long time wrestling fan.

I searched for a post for new member introductions but couldn't find one, if there is one that I've missed let me know and I'll delete this,

Hope to speak with some of you soon 

CovisGod


----------



## The Masked One

*Re: New Member *

Hello CovisGod, welcome to the Valhalla that is Wrestlingforum :becky2


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Re: New Member *

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/540067-new-users-introduction-thread.html

Welcome!

Who are your favorite wrestlers?


----------



## CovisGod

*Re: New Member *



JafarMustDie said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/540067-new-users-introduction-thread.html
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Who are your favorite wrestlers?


Currently a big fan of Nakamura, Finn Balor, Baron Corbin, Becky Lynch, Asuka

Watch all wrestling but I'm loving NXT at the minute


----------



## TheNightmanCometh

*Re: New Member *



CovisGod said:


> Currently a big fan of Nakamura, Finn Balor, Baron Corbin, Becky Lynch, Asuka
> 
> Watch all wrestling but I'm loving NXT at the minute


:beckyhi

I think what we all really want to know is do you worship the God-Emperor that is President Trump?

JK, don't answer that.

Seriously, though, welcome to the best wrestling message board on the internet!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

*Re: New Member *



JafarMustDie said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/540067-new-users-introduction-thread.html


Thanks for posting the link. I'll just merge this thread with that one.

I still have no idea why that thread was unstickied, though. I made it a sticky again.

Welcome to the forum, OP!


----------



## deadcool

*Re: New Member *

Welcome, and all the best.


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Re: New Member *



CovisGod said:


> Currently a big fan of Nakamura, Finn Balor, Baron Corbin, Becky Lynch, Asuka
> 
> Watch all wrestling but I'm loving NXT at the minute


10/10 list, perfect!

I like you already, enjoy your time here. 

Aleister Black is awesome btw!


----------



## EngeltheFallen

Sup, C/Engel here from other places. See some names that look familiar here.

Anywho, fav wrestlers Bucks, Omega, Io Shirai, Kairi Hojo, Asuka, Dan Barry, Brian Anthony and most of CHIKARA.

Anyway home forum is dying so looking for a new place to chat that is more active.


----------



## Captain Edd

EngeltheFallen said:


> Sup, C/Engel here from other places. See some names that look familiar here.
> 
> Anywho, fav wrestlers Bucks, Omega, Io Shirai, Kairi Hojo, Asuka, Dan Barry, Brian Anthony and most of CHIKARA.
> 
> Anyway home forum is dying so looking for a new place to chat that is more active.


----------



## JackArmstrong

Hello, I just registered today.

My name is Jack Shawn Armstrong. I'm 28 and I am a Scottish wrestling fan , currently living in Wigan, England.

Although I was born in Atlanta, USA I regard myself as Scottish as both of my parents were from Edinburgh and I was raised there since 1992. 

I first began watching wrestling in 1997 and have stuck with it ever since. As it was always on late at night and my parents didn't like me staying up that late, I used to have to watch it at my grandmother's house. First brand I ever watched was the WWF (now WWE). My favorite wrestler at the time was the Heartbreak Kid Shawn Michaels, which still holds true to a lesser extent now. I also took a liking to Drew McIntyre when he debuted in WWE in 2007. The earliest match that I ever remember watching was the 09/06/97 Hunter Hearst Helmsley (now Triple H) vs. Bret Hart on Monday Night Raw. It would, however, be over 5 years later that I'd actually get a taste of a Live WWE event. When I was 14, I went to see the WWE Insurrextion 2003 PPV in Newcastle. In terms of meeting wrestlers, I've met (all very briefly) Shawn Michaels, Edge, Mark Henry, Paige and ex-TNA star Magnus.

I have never wrestled but have refereed for a few British Indy promotions.

Other things about me include my love for travel (I've visited 26 countries to date!), my interest in History (I that to 17 & 18 year olds as a profession), my passion for rugby, my musical tastes (a bit complicated to explain here!) and also my love for conspiracy theories. I also love to do a lot of roadtrips!

I am engaged to marry my fiancee Amy, whom originally comes from Sweden. I have 1 daughter, Zara Georgina Armstrong, born 3 weeks ago yesterday.


----------



## Jedah

Hey, I've been an on again off again fan since the Monday Night wars heated up in 1996, so for about 20 years. I started watching WCW in third grade, then switched to WWF, though the details of when and how are a bit fuzzy. I'm back on again now after an off period, though I can never tell for how long. I'm a Native of New York City.

And what else? Well, I take an interest in the topic of persuasion generally, to the point that I'm now switching careers to becoming a professional in the field, namely in copywriting. How this relates to wrestling? Well, when you think about it, wrestling is one of the few mediums where you test ideas in front of a live audience. Who's getting a reaction and who isn't? What storyline is bombing and what's soaring? What wrestling act is selling merchandise and what act isn't?

You can learn a lot about the crafts of storytelling and selling by watching wrestling. That's probably one of the underlying reasons I was drawn to it.

My favorite wrestlers of all time are Stone Cold, The Rock, and the Undertaker (a bit cliche perhaps, but the energy and excitement they brought to younger, more innocent times doesn't easily fade from memory). My favorites currently are Brock Lesnar, Samoa Joe, Braun Strowman, and Asuka. So you can see why I'm currently on again, because they're all hot right now.

Who knows how long this stint will last? But as long as it does, I'll pop in.


----------



## VictorZoest

*Introducing myself*

Hello everyone, 

My name is Victor and I am, just like all of you a Wrestling Fan.

Only difference is probably that I am from the Netherlands, which means Wrestling is not all that big here, so not many people to talk about it. I am 22 years old at the moment. 

I am a big fan of WWE, NJPW, ROH and I also watch some WCPW & PWG if I have the time. 

Favorite wrestler at the moment is Bray Wyatt, been my boy ever since his debut and I also like Bayley very much, even though they are destroying her at that Main Roster right now. 

I hope that I have given you enough information with this. I hope to have a nice time here and I like meeting you all. 

FOLLOW THE BUZZARDS


----------



## CaixinhaMindset

*Re: Introducing myself*

Welcome aboard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian

*Re: Introducing myself*

Welcome


----------



## Jam

*Re: Introducing myself*

Welkom


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Introducing myself*

Welcome. :hi


----------



## VictorZoest

*Re: Introducing myself*



Jamaican said:


> Welkom



Did you post in my native language on purpose


----------



## Jam

*Re: Introducing myself*



VictorZoest said:


> Did you post in my native language on purpose


Ja


----------



## VictorZoest

*Re: Introducing myself*



Jamaican said:


> Ja


Are you Dutch as well or?


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Everyone's so nice here. It kind of creeps me out.

Especially when a few pages back, there's a stretch of several different posters innocently introducing themselves and all of them are banned right now.


----------



## Piers

*Re: Introducing myself*



VictorZoest said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Victor and I am, just like all of you a Wrestling Fan.
> 
> Only difference is probably that I am from the Netherlands, which means Wrestling is not all that big here, so not many people to talk about it. I am 22 years old at the moment.
> 
> I am a big fan of WWE, NJPW, ROH and I also watch some WCPW & PWG if I have the time.
> 
> Favorite wrestler at the moment is Bray Wyatt, been my boy ever since his debut and I also like Bayley very much, even though they are destroying her at that Main Roster right now.
> 
> I hope that I have given you enough information with this. I hope to have a nice time here and I like meeting you all.
> 
> FOLLOW THE BUZZARDS


Bienvenue.

Wow you're a Wyatt fan ? Watch out, better say you hate Bàlor and Bliss if you want to blend in here.

:Bayley


----------



## Jam

*Re: Introducing myself*



VictorZoest said:


> Are you Dutch as well or?


Nee, I just know basic Dutch, moderate German & currently learning Italian & Spanish (both similar cause they're both Latin based)


----------



## VictorZoest

*Re: Introducing myself*



Jamaican said:


> Nee, I just know basic Dutch, moderate German & currently learning Italian & Spanish (both similar cause they're both Latin based)


Ah very nice, Dutch is a hard language as well. 

I really don't hate any wrestler to be honest


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to @VictorZoest. I hope you have a good time here.


----------



## Brockamura

Hello from Quebec Canada.

Big fan of WWE, NXT, NJPW, ROH. I love horror movies, black metal and video games.

My favorite wrestlers are Brock, Nakamura, AJ styles, Kevin Owens, Naito, Omega and Okada.


----------



## Buzzard

Hello, My name is Buzzard...I use to be on these forums known as NaptownZ MVP as a premium lifetime member but can no longer access that account since the email address to it was hacked and I can no longer get in it. So here I am under a new name unless someday I can figure out my old password to that account. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Captain Edd

Brockamura said:


> Hello from Quebec Canada.
> 
> Big fan of WWE, NXT, NJPW, ROH. I love horror movies, black metal and video games.
> 
> My favorite wrestlers are Brock, Nakamura, AJ styles, Kevin Owens, Naito, Omega and Okada.
















Buzzard said:


> Hello, My name is Buzzard...I use to be on these forums known as NaptownZ MVP as a premium lifetime member but can no longer access that account since the email address to it was hacked and I can no longer get in it. So here I am under a new name unless someday I can figure out my old password to that account. How's everyone doing?



Hi

You should contact Headliner or make a thread in the help section, pretty sure the admin team can work something out and you can get that account back


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Hey. I'm not strictly new but I've been gone a long time.

Call me Pez despite my terrible name, someone took Pez in my absence. 

I enjoy great catch-as-catch-can rasslin', a solid buildup and a great finish. A great match should make me want to have a smoke, I should be on the edge of my seat. False finishes, pacing the crowd perfectly (looking at you Eddie).

I also really dig music and movies. I'm a cool dude, get to know me.


----------



## Buzzard

Captain Edd said:


> Hi
> 
> You should contact Headliner or make a thread in the help section, pretty sure the admin team can work something out and you can get that account back


Thanks... I will do that tomorrow sometime!


----------



## Dickhead1990

Long time lurker, but feel the need to begin posting.

This is always a great place to lurk, so I hope to join you guys posting from time to time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Dickhead1990. Hope you have a good time here. That car sounds pretty cool. :mckinney


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hello @Remmington. Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Sephiroth

Hey Shiv. I'm new to this thread.


----------



## Reversoul

I guess I should have done this day 1ish, but I didn't see this until now. But I've only been on this site since June so I'm still new so I'd like to introduce myself to the many users that probably don't know me.

*Age*: Welp, I'm in my 30's so I'll be vague and just leave it at that. I look very young for my age though. It sucked being a late bloomer as a teenager, but I like looking young now obviously. I look more mature since I cut off my long hair, which I donated to Locs Of Love.

*Username*: I'm not really sure why I picked this name. I wanted to use something wrestling related and thought it sounded kind of cool, but instead of spelling it _reversal_, I tried to make it seem like a double entendre. So I guess it means soul reversal?? I dunno.

*Favorite wrestler(s)*: The Rock was my favorite back in the day, but for about the last 12 years it's been AJ Styles. AJ was the reason I watched TNA and NJPW, plus he's from GA so he caught my attention early on. Other favs are Randy Savage, HBK, Ric Flair, Jeff Hardy, Trish, CM Punk, Kenny Omega, The Miz, Kevin Owen, Asuka, Cody Rhodes, and Bobby Roode. 

*Favorite promotion*: I have liked them all at one point or another. WWE has been the one constant even during it's low points. I'm loyal to it even when it sucks because it's been a part of my life for so long. I liked TNA when AJ Styles was in it and recently I've started watching it (GFW) again. I've watched a little bit of ROH, I'm a big fan of Cody Rhodes (who is also from my hometown) so I've been watching it more so lately. I started watching NJPW when Styles went there and I ended up being a huge fan of the bullet club. The reason I watch it now is because it has been so compelling and engrossing compared to WWE and as I mentioned, I'm a huge fan of Omega. 

Other than wrestling, I'm a musician. I play drums and guitar, I'm also in a band and we do gigs. I have a blast doing it and it helps me escape a lot of the day to day stress. I'm a husband and a father with two kids, one boy and one girl. I love the fact that no matter how bad shit can get out in the world, I always have the support and love of my family. 

And I am a very passionate sports fan. I love baseball, basketball, hockey, soccer, and football. It's been really tough being an ATL sports fan over the years because I swear this city is cursed. I was convinced the falcons had the SB win in the bag and then they choked just like all our teams do, but I'm not bitter lol.


----------



## Neilslam

*what up?*

hey all,:smile2:

Neil Burns, aka Neilslam, here and I've been a fan for a while.
I watched everythin from WCCW to GLOW (yikes) to old Japanese
shows to the current stuff (WWE and NJPW) I am a 47-year-old
single warehouse worker who likes photography, sci-fi, anime and
of course rasslin'. I look forward to contributing. as Ron Burgundy
would say, "Stay classy.":wink2:

ps hope this is the right thread peace.


----------



## Pratchett

*Re: what up?*

"Join Date: Aug 2016"

:hmm:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Neilslam. It's always nice to get other older posters here who know that there actually was wrestling before the Monday Night Wars.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell

Hello. I, as well, am a long time lurker. This sounds very creepy lol but just never knew if I actually wanted to post anything.
I hate even thinking about my age because I don't think it's fair that we have to get old lol, so I won't be posting that. :evil

I don't know I'f I'm a true pro wrestling fan because I mainly just watch WWE :lol
I used to watch TNA like 4 years ago when AJ was in it. He was the main reason I even watched that.

Current favs: Aj Styles, Finn Balor, Seth Rollins, Samoa Joe, Shinsuke Nakamura, Sheamus, Sami Zayn, Neville, Bobby Roode, Breezango, Becky Lynch, Charlotte, Asuka, Ember Moon, Kairi Sane, Carmella, Emma.
All time favs: CM Punk, Triple H, Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle, Edge, Trish Stratus, Lita, AJ Lee, Sable.

There's nothing interesting to say about me lol. I like food. I love dogs and pretty much all animals. Game of Thrones and The Walking Dead are life and, I'm just a huge WWE fan and I don't care who knows it. I'll proudly wear my shirts in public and anyone that has a problem can meet me in the ring:becky2 (I've always wanted to use one of those face things lol)

If this post doesn't prove how awkward I am then I don't know what will. Lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Hello. I, as well, am a long time lurker. This sounds very creepy lol but just never knew if I actually wanted to post anything.
> I hate even thinking about my age because I don't think it's fair that we have to get old lol, so I won't be posting that. :evil
> 
> I don't know I'f I'm a true pro wrestling fan because I mainly just watch WWE :lol
> I used to watch TNA like 4 years ago when AJ was in it. He was the main reason I even watched that.
> 
> Current favs: Aj Styles, Finn Balor, Seth Rollins, Samoa Joe, Shinsuke Nakamura, Sheamus, Sami Zayn, Neville, Bobby Roode, Breezango, Becky Lynch, Charlotte, Asuka, Ember Moon, Kairi Sane, Carmella, Emma.
> All time favs: CM Punk, Triple H, Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle, Edge, Trish Stratus, Lita, AJ Lee, Sable.
> 
> There's nothing interesting to say about me lol. I like food. I love dogs and pretty much all animals. Game of Thrones and The Walking Dead are life and, I'm just a huge WWE fan and I don't care who knows it. I'll proudly wear my shirts in public and anyone that has a problem can meet me in the ring:becky2 (I've always wanted to use one of those face things lol)
> 
> If this post doesn't prove how awkward I am then I don't know what will. Lol



Welcome to a fellow animal lover. I too share your affinity for Game of Thrones and especially The Walking Dead. Hope you find the site to be an enjoyable experience. Have a good evening. :becky 

PS I doubt you're that old.


----------



## Mox Girl

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> I'm just a huge WWE fan and I don't care who knows it. I'll proudly wear my shirts in public and anyone that has a problem can meet me in the ring:becky2 (I've always wanted to use one of those face things lol)


Haha I think we'll get along quite well  I do the exact same, I don't give a shit who knows I love WWE and my fave wrestlers.

And I also don't reveal my age on here, I like to let people make up their own mind on how old they think I could be 

Welcome to WF (Y)


----------



## Captain Edd

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Hello. I, as well, am a long time lurker. This sounds very creepy lol but just never knew if I actually wanted to post anything.
> I hate even thinking about my age because I don't think it's fair that we have to get old lol, so I won't be posting that. :evil
> 
> I don't know I'f I'm a true pro wrestling fan because I mainly just watch WWE :lol
> I used to watch TNA like 4 years ago when AJ was in it. He was the main reason I even watched that.
> 
> Current favs: Aj Styles, Finn Balor, Seth Rollins, Samoa Joe, Shinsuke Nakamura, Sheamus, Sami Zayn, Neville, Bobby Roode, Breezango, Becky Lynch, Charlotte, Asuka, Ember Moon, Kairi Sane, Carmella, Emma.
> All time favs: CM Punk, Triple H, Chris Jericho, Kurt Angle, Edge, Trish Stratus, Lita, AJ Lee, Sable.
> 
> There's nothing interesting to say about me lol. I like food. I love dogs and pretty much all animals. Game of Thrones and The Walking Dead are life and, I'm just a huge WWE fan and I don't care who knows it. I'll proudly wear my shirts in public and anyone that has a problem can meet me in the ring:becky2 (I've always wanted to use one of those face things lol)
> 
> If this post doesn't prove how awkward I am then I don't know what will. Lol


----------



## sixshooter

Joined yesterday but just now seeing this thread.

Well...kinda don't know what to say :hmm: I'm 21, been watching wrestling ever since I can remember, but nowadays I usually only catch the occasional raw or smackdown and the ppvs. tis just life i guess.
My favorite wrestler of all time is probably HBK. I do not necessarily have a fav now just because I try my hardest to like everyone equally. That in itself can get very mentally and physically draining.

what i do in my real time is weld and fabricate. have been doing so since around middle school as my family owns a shop where i really had no choice but to learn the ropes. i fuck around on my xbox one some times too.

welp, that's pretty much it. hope to have a good time here.


----------



## Mox Girl

sixshooter said:


> Joined yesterday but just now seeing this thread.
> 
> Well...kinda don't know what to say :hmm: I'm 21, been watching wrestling ever since I can remember, but nowadays I usually only catch the occasional raw or smackdown and the ppvs. tis just life i guess.
> My favorite wrestler of all time is probably HBK. I do not necessarily have a fav now just because I try my hardest to like everyone equally. That in itself can get very mentally and physically draining.
> 
> what i do in my real time is weld and fabricate. have been doing so since around middle school as my family owns a shop where i really had no choice but to learn the ropes. i fuck around on my xbox one some times too.
> 
> welp, that's pretty much it. hope to have a good time here.


Welcome to WF (Y)

Haha I could see trying to like everybody to be tiring :lol I couldn't do it, I just have to have my faves haha.


----------



## Ventura

Hello.

Signed up earlier today, and posted a few times already.

I've been a Pro Wrestling fan since the mid 1980s, back in the days of World of Sport on a Saturday afternoon on ITV, here in the UK.

You'll probably see me mainly posting in the Sports forum or the Classic Wrestling sub forum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to @sixshooter and @Ventura Hope your time here is memorable.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

welcome brah


----------



## BlindBattler94

Hi all! Long-time lurker, who finally decided to join the conversation. I'm 23, and have been a fan since as a 3-year-old I enjoyed attacking my sister's teddy bear with wrestling moves whilst dubbing myself 'Tap Dancing Sabu'.  Enjoy both American and Japanese wrestling. I do think Roman is a talented wrestler, and hope I can be forgiven for that opinion. Less happily, I'm legally blind, and that sucks, but I try to manage it as well as I can--even got a guide dog recently, which has been great albeit expensive, I started a gofundme to try and ease the medical burden. 

https://www.gofundme.com/MeAndVictory

I look forward to chatting to you all.


----------



## takermaniac93

*New Life Long WWE fan here,*

Hey guys, Alex here. I am a life long WWE fan, have been watching since I was 3 years old. I am now 24 years old. I have had the honor of seeing the Attitude era and some classic matches and all the great matches being called by good ol' JR and Jerry the King Lawler.
My favorite wrestlers are Undertaker, Kane, Shawn Michaels, Sting, Triple H, Shane McMahon, Randy Orton, Shinsuke Nakamaura, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Bobby Roode, and Chris Jericho
This is my very first wrestling forum I am on. I am a big follower of it, so I figured you know what, I'll have fun on a wrestling forum, I am used to tropical fish keeping forums but not wrestling.
About me: 24 years old from Springfield MA, I love the Yankees, love WWE, host my own podcast (link in sig), keep tropical fish, have a beagle named Brandi, and am a great happy go lucky nice guy.
I can't wait to meet you all and chat wrestling with you!
*~Takermaniac93
~Alex*


----------



## Draykorinee

Hi there new person.


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: New Life Long WWE fan here,*

Undertaker, *Kane*, Shawn Michaels, Sting, Triple H,* Shane McMahon*, Randy Orton, *Shinsuke Nakamaura*, Seth Rollins, *Dean Ambrose, **Bobby Roode, and Chris Jericho*


A lot of wrestlers I love in there as well.

Welcome new dude.


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: New Life Long WWE fan here,*

:aries2 A grand introduction doesn't work for a face these days. People want to see babyfaces get over organically. I assume you're turning heel soon?


----------



## Master Bate

*Re: New Life Long WWE fan here,*



LucasXXII said:


> :aries2 A grand introduction doesn't work for a face these days. People want to see babyfaces get over organically. I assume you're turning heel soon?


Oh what a prediction, do you think it'll be a Kevin Owens heel turn where he turns right off the back. Or a Sami Zayn one down the line.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit

*Re: New Life Long WWE fan here,*

Welcome to the forum!

Enjoy the carnage!


----------



## LucasXXII

*Re: New Life Long WWE fan here,*



Destino said:


> Oh what a prediction, do you think it'll be a Kevin Owens heel turn where he turns right off the back. Or a Sami Zayn one down the line.


Neither tbh. A lot of NXT fans were already familiar with Owens and Zayn when they debuted, but since OP said this is the first wrestling forum he's on, nobody on WF would know him. That makes a big difference.

But I wish OP the best and hope he has a Rocky Maivia-like career on WF and ends up as a GOAT :lol


----------



## takermaniac93

*Re: New Life Long WWE fan here,*



draykorinee said:


> Hi there new person.


Hello, nice to meet you and be here!



Destino said:


> Undertaker, *Kane*, Shawn Michaels, Sting, Triple H,* Shane McMahon*, Randy Orton, *Shinsuke Nakamaura*, Seth Rollins, *Dean Ambrose, **Bobby Roode, and Chris Jericho*
> 
> 
> A lot of wrestlers I love in there as well.
> 
> Welcome new dude.


Awesome, I am glad we have the same taste in wrestlers.



LucasXXII said:


> :aries2 A grand introduction doesn't work for a face these days. People want to see babyfaces get over organically. I assume you're turning heel soon?


Haha! Yes, I myself LOVE LOVE LOVE being a HEEL! I love getting heat and cutting all sorts of promos. LOL. Triple H and HBK have taught me to be one hell of a promo. Man, when someone upsets me and makes me angry, I go full fledged heel. But most of the time, I am face.


DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Enjoy the carnage!


Thanks for the welcome, already loving it here.... wooooooo!
:flabbynsting


----------



## takermaniac93

*Re: New Life Long WWE fan here,*



LucasXXII said:


> Neither tbh. A lot of NXT fans were already familiar with Owens and Zayn when they debuted, but since OP said this is the first wrestling forum he's on, nobody on WF would know him. That makes a big difference.
> 
> *But I wish OP the best and hope he has a Rocky Maivia-like career on WF and ends up as a GOAT* :lol


WOW! Thanks that is awesome.
Hopefully, I'll be at Sting or Undertaker level...... 
:rollins4:taker:bosstrips:flabbynsting:goldberg2


----------



## BlindBattler94

BlindBattler94 said:


> Hi all! Long-time lurker, who finally decided to join the conversation. I'm 23, and have been a fan since as a 3-year-old I enjoyed attacking my sister's teddy bear with wrestling moves whilst dubbing myself 'Tap Dancing Sabu'.  Enjoy both American and Japanese wrestling. I do think Roman is a talented wrestler, and hope I can be forgiven for that opinion. Less happily, I'm legally blind, and that sucks, but I try to manage it as well as I can--even got a guide dog recently, which has been great albeit expensive, I started a gofundme to try and ease the medical burden.
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/MeAndVictory
> 
> I look forward to chatting to you all.


I hate to bump my own post, but I'm still in need, alas. On a lighter note though, here's a picture of my dog:


----------



## thelaughingman

Don't believe I've properly introduced my self. I go by thelaughingman for most of my usernames. I like anime, video games, and wrestling. Also I run an e-fed that I've struggled to keep up with but I'm still trying. Also love sports and I'm very competitive.


----------



## Mox Girl

Hi @thelaughingman! Nice to have you here.

Who are your favourite wrestlers?


----------



## MC

I don't think I did this when I first joined. Well might as well. :grin2:

Huge fan of puro, women's wrestling, football, and reading old history on wrestling. 

Favorite male wrestler: Okada (Outside WWE), KO (In WWE)

Favorite female Wrestler: Mayu Iwatani (Outside WWE), Becky Lynch ( In WWE).


I'm looking forward to interacting with you all.


----------



## thelaughingman

Ambrose Girl said:


> Hi @thelaughingman! Nice to have you here.
> 
> Who are your favourite wrestlers?


WWE: Aj Styles and Zack Ryder

Wrestling in general: Ricochet and MVP

All time: Chris Jericho and The Rock

Think I already know by your name


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@thelaughingman I hope this site provides you with ample opportunities for merriment. Have a good evening. :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl

thelaughingman said:


> WWE: Aj Styles and Zack Ryder
> 
> Wrestling in general: Ricochet and MVP
> 
> All time: Chris Jericho and The Rock
> 
> Think I already know by your name


Heh  Deano's my favourite but I have loads of other faves too, including Chris Jericho, so awesome choice (Y)


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Have fun, talk shit, & follow the rules or the Staff will be waiting on you one day like


----------



## nyelator

@thelaughingman Have fun.


----------



## MC

@thelaughingman Welcome TO HELL!!!!


----------



## brandiexoxo

I feel like I haven't been active in forever so here's a quick hello to everyone new on here who I haven't met! Also, hello to everyone I do know on here!☺


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

brandiexoxo said:


> I feel like I haven't been active in forever so here's a quick hello to everyone new on here who I haven't met! Also, hello to everyone I do know on here!☺


Welcome back to the board. Hope you have fun on Halloween.


----------



## Trixdee

Hello, just signed up here.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Welcome @Trixdee

I hope you enjoy yourself on here


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hello @Trixdee You are most welcome on this hallowed site. :mckinney


----------



## MC

Welcome?


----------



## Coo Like Dat

*New Member whats up*

Whats up everyone I'm a new member here. I've been a member on another forum for years but it recently caved. Big wrestling fan but dont really watch anymore due to job and hobbies, but like to read whats going on via angry forum members.

I'm watching Ric Flair Vs Terry Funk from 89 I think right now. Flair is very bloody.

I'm moving to Vegas in 2 weeks to become a degenerate gambler and all around terrible person. Anyone here from Vegas? or have stories?


----------



## Reaper

*Re: New Member whats up*

I smell a rejoiner :hmmm


----------



## Pratchett

*Re: New Member whats up*

Reaper making a play for @Ace's gimmick. 8*D


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: New Member whats up*

I am Vegas.

Move inside me.


----------



## Coo Like Dat

Nope not a rejoiner, but perhaps you've heard about me. I'm a pretty big deal in the social media world. Sometimes people like my posts on facebook.

Also, can anyone lend me 16 bucks? I have pay pal...
@Catalanotto thanks for the offer, I may look you up on that in the future. Wow everyone is so nice here.


----------



## thelaughingman

Coo Like Dat said:


> Nope not a rejoiner, but perhaps you've heard about me. I'm a pretty big deal in the social media world. Sometimes people like my posts on facebook.
> 
> Also, can anyone lend me 16 bucks? I have pay pal...
> @Catalanotto thanks for the offer, I may look you up on that in the future. Wow everyone is so nice here.


Welcome


----------



## Chivorette

Hello everyone just registered here. And this is my 3rd post here.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Welcome to the site and hope you like it here. @Chivorette*_


----------



## Chivorette

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Welcome to the site and hope you like it here. @Chivorette*_


Thank You


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

Chivorette said:


> Hello everyone just registered here. And this is my 3rd post here.


Welcome!


----------



## Chivorette

Sorry for not reading the op,
-my age is 23
-my favourite wrestlers of all times are undertaker,stone cold,rock,cm punk ,randy orton and john cena
-i watch wwe and nxt and i used to watch tna and ecw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hello @Chivorette. I hope you have a good time here. You're probably too late to win best new poster of 2017, but the competition is scarce. :hohoho Enjoy your evening/day.


----------



## Mox Girl

Welcome to WF @Chivorette  Good list of favourites!


----------



## olegbeast

Hello! I've been visiting this site for years and finally decided to make an account.

I'm 29 and my current favorite wrestlers are Kenny Omega, AJ Styles and Daniel Bryan.

I watch WWE and NJPW regularly, but I try to follow other promotions as well.


----------



## Little Miss Ingobernable

olegbeast said:


> Hello! I've been visiting this site for years and finally decided to make an account.
> 
> I'm 29 and my current favorite wrestlers are Kenny Omega, AJ Styles and Daniel Bryan.
> 
> I watch WWE and NJPW regularly, but I try to follow other promotions as well.


Welcome!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @olegbeast Nice list of favorite wrestlers. :yes :hohoho


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Welcome to the site, I hope you like it here. @olegbeast*_


----------



## Jman55

wish I knew this thread existed sooner :lol

I'm 18

this was a general nickname of mine (barring the numbers which I added on a random site and they ended up being my go to for websites like this)

favourite wrestlers is a tough one but I particularly like Will Ospreay, Marty Scurll and Aj Styles

favourite company well atm it's WWE by default since it's the only one I watch regularly although I've recently started watching NJPW and that looks really great

I know I'm not exactly new but I started posting just before Christmas so I'm close enough I assume :lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Jam

@Jman55 I'll see you in the next mafia game :reigns


----------



## MC

:lol :lol


Actually, not sure If I did one of these. Oh, well.


----------



## AJJ

Hi all. New member here. My names Anthony. 30 years old from Blackpool, UK. Love wrestling. Support Aston Villa (don't laugh!) and currently have high amounts of stress levels working for the NHS.

Nice place here


----------



## El Grappleador

Sorry. Ain't introduced me yet.

-I´m 29 years old... almost 30.
-I picked my new based on a legendary wrestling from Pacific Northwest, The Grappler. But I told myself: "You're Mexican, be creative and give a personal touch." In addition, Mexican lucha is not only highflyers, the are bruisers and technicals.
-Favorite Wrestlers: Kenny Omega, Chris Jericho, Lucha Brothers, Gangrel, Bullet Club, Will Ospreay, ***** Navarro, Perro Aguayo Jr. (RIP).
-Favorite Wrestling Company: Lucha Memes, ROH, DTU, NJPW, WCWC.

Nothing more to say: Let's have a fun.


----------



## TheConnor

Introducing myself

im 19

Favorite Wrestlers: Shinsuke Nakamura, AJ Styles,Kevin Owens

Opinion on Current WWE: Just wish they would be willing to push more people and have faster and more consistent storylines.

Other Interests: Gaming,Biking


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost

hey yo, to all the newsters.


----------



## Mighty Martinez

Hello!!!!

I'm from Austria! Currently i'm learning the English Language, feel free to correcting!

Iove Pro Wrestling ♥ Watching WWE since my Childhood. November 2016 i started the Pro Wrestling Training. Pro Wrestlers who Inspired me to becoming a Pro Wrestler : The Macho Man Randy Savage, Bayley, Kevin Owens, Dusty Rhodes and Goldust. 

Favorite Pro Wrestlers (No Rating but Macho Man is my Number One) :

Macho Man Randy Savage

Ricky Steamboat 

Bayley

Kevin Owens 

Goldust

AJ Styles 

Becky Lynch

Prince Puma

Sasha Banks

Charlotte Flair 

Elias Samsons 

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Manik 

Undertaker

Kane 

Cesaro

Braun Strowman 

Ric Flair

Shawn Micheals 

Triple H

Favorite Companys

WWE

TNA

Big Time Wrestling

Chikara Pro

Favorite Shows 

NXT

Raw 

Big Time Wrestling Weekly

Matches i really like 

Macho Man Randy Savage vs Ricky Steamboat 

Ric Flair vs Shawn Micheals 

Shawn Micheals vs The Undertaker

The Undertaker vs Triple H 

Bayley vs Sasha Banks

Bayley vs Becky Lynch

Bret Hart vs Stone Cold Steve Austin

Kevin Owens vs Sami Zayn 

Kevin Owens vs John Cena 

Braun Strowman vs the Big Show


I'm a big Pro Wrestling and a big WWE Fan but i have some others Hoobies too! 

I like watching other Sports as Basketball Eishockey or American Football too! Sometimes i like to Play some Videogames. Mostly Sport Games like WWE, NFL or NHL.

My Favorite Music Genre is Rap but i like to listing to such as Soul, G-Funk, RNB or Dancehall.

And i'm Rapper i have two Songs in German on YouTube. They are Love Songs  I'm gonna participate in some Rap Battles too. 

So that's anything relevant about me and yeah i like to write much


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Mighty Martinez Welcome! That's quite a good selection of favorite wrestlers that you have. I hope you enjoy your time here. :yes


----------



## Dark Star

Not really the best at introductions, but here I go, lol. Dark Star (or Darkstar) is the handle, although some people call me DS. I've been a wrestling fan pretty much since I have memory, but I'm fairly young (born in 1999, 18 atm), so I missed a lot of stuff like the Attitude Era and the like. Regardless, I do know my fair share of ''wrestling lore'', lol. Favorite right now, I would say probably Rollins. All-time favorite, Punk for sure.

Aside from wrestling, I love me some videogames as much as the next guy, in particular RPGs, action games, strategy games, and everything in between. I enjoy comics and comic-based stuff too, specifically, anything Batman related. That's my guy, as you can see by my avatar, lol. Other than that, I love hip-hop, whether old-school or new-school.

That's pretty much all, really. It's pretty damn late and I'm reallyyy tired, so I guess I'll start posting tomorrow (I hope). Be seein' y'all.


----------



## Mox Girl

Welcome @Dark Star  Rollins and Punk, great great choices in wrestlers (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Dark Star Love your avi. Hope you enjoy your time here. :mckinney


----------



## garchu20

Hello 

Age - 25
Why you picked your username? - It actually came from an anime called "Onepiece". "Garchu" is a word which is meant to use when greeting or welcoming someone in the anime.

Favorite wrestler(s) - My top fave would be the "Latino Heat" Eddie Guerrero then Undertaker and Stone Cold Steve Austin. Most recent faves are Balor, Lucha Dragons, Ziggler, Bray Wyatt, Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch, Paige,

Favorite wrestling company? - WWF/WWE, RAW and NXT

Actually started to watch wrestling back in 2000 when i was still a kid a few years later stopped and around a year ago i decided to start watching it agian and got me hooked once more. Wishing the success of these new superstars


----------



## Explicitx

Hay all. I'm 24 years old, from Toronto and not really the typical wrestling fan. It's actually my secret. I may pursuit training later on this year, but we'll see.

I've been watching wrestling since I was a little kid. My brothers got me into it and I got hooked. Loved watching the Invasion angle growing up. Trish Stratus was always my favorite and I feel like is the ultimate package in sports entertainment. I also love Randy Orton, The Miz, Edge (when he was around, Rated R Edge was everything), Christian, RVD, Jericho, Jeff Hardy, The Dudley's and many of the old school wrestlers. I was never really a fan of the main event type of wrestlers, but Angle and The Rock always entertained me. I was always more interested in the upper mid-card and the IC title picture. The mid-card guys always put on the most entertaining matches in my opinion. Also loved SD's old Cruiserweight division with Jamie Noble, Billy Kidman, Mysterio, etc.


----------



## CENAS HEEL TURN

Hello humans.

I am 32 of age from the ever so delightful United Kingdom. Occasionally tolerate the WWE, but adore the beautiful nature of NJPW and dabble in AAA sometimes. Posting gifs from DDT will melt my heart and fill my eyes with rainbows and flowers. My unhealthy obsessions are cats and 80s pop music; I desire to be like Jeffree Star and skilled in making excellent cakes.

This is sufficient information for you to accept me into your community.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Hi everyone.

I'm a long time lurker and have finally decided to bite the bullet and sign up.

I am 34 and from the UK. Been a fan of WWE for as long as I can remember (for all it's faults). I can't say I watch much of anything else (who has the time?!) but will always try to watch a Wrestle Kingdom here and there.

In my spare time I like to go to bars to pick up chicks. My friends call me the barstoppa. All the ladies love me. Alpha. Buried. etc......

Other/actual hobbies include reading, computer games, movies, the standard nonsense.

Haven't been a member of a forum for YEARS so excuse my stock avatar and blank sig. I'll sort that all out eventually

I used to post on a forum called WNW. Don't think it exists anymore. I'm old....


----------



## Mox Girl

Welcome @Ninja_Hedgehog 

I see you've been reading Rants :lol


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog

Ambrose Girl said:


> Welcome @Ninja_Hedgehog
> 
> I see you've been reading Rants :lol


Thanks!

Yeah, it's like a car crash at times. You know you should look away but just can't stop yourself


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Ninja_Hedgehog ; Totally missed your post. Welcome to the board.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Wow I must have missed this thread...

Anyway I'm 27 yrs of young, love pro wrestling and have been into WWE since 1993 right up till current, I was a short term fan of WCW circa 97-98 then TNA circa 05-13. My first fave was the 'Heartbreak Kid' Shawn Michaels when he was the boytoy of Sherri mattel. My current fave is the 'Phenomenal' AJ Styles.

I live in New Zealand which is two small islands opposite of the bigger brother we call Australia. People in this country love rugby but I hate it lol.

I initially lurked around here just to look at threads to read but never wanted to join because I had less time back then, but I thought "why not give it a try" it's kinda fun on here actually so yeah.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Styles#Bliss-Nz ; Hope you are enjoying the site. :mckinney


----------



## Mox Girl

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> I live in New Zealand which is two small islands opposite of the bigger brother we call Australia. People in this country love rugby but I hate it lol.


Hello, fellow Kiwi here  I hate rugby too haha.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

Ambrose Girl said:


> Styles#Bliss-Nz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in New Zealand which is two small islands opposite of the bigger brother we call Australia. People in this country love rugby but I hate it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, fellow Kiwi here <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" /> I hate rugby too haha.
Click to expand...

 Thankfully I'm not the only one lol.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

THE MAN said:


> Welcome @Styles#Bliss-Nz ; Hope you are enjoying the site. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/ZnseK0B.png" border="0" alt="" title="MCKINNEY" class="inlineimg" />


 Thanks!


----------



## Nick 316

This thread may or may not be dead, but I'll go ahead and introduce myself anyway. I was directed here to do so by one of the moderators.

1) I randomly chose my name. Nick is my real name and the 316 comes from...who do you think?
2) My favorite wrestlers consist of Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman, Triple H, Steve Austin & Baron Corbin
3) WWE since I never pay attention to TNA nor ROH although I should sometime...


----------



## Ronny

Nick 316 said:


> This thread may or may not be dead, but I'll go ahead and introduce myself anyway. I was directed here to do so by one of the moderators.
> 
> 1) I randomly chose my name. Nick is my real name and the 316 comes from...who do you think?
> 2) My favorite wrestlers consist of Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman, Triple H, Steve Austin & Baron Corbin
> 3) WWE since I never pay attention to TNA nor ROH although I should sometime...


1) John?
2) *Roman Reigns* 








3) Same, but probably after I'm done with my finals. Welcome to WF!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wekcome @Nick 316. Hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The new people here remind of me of the agency workers at my employment, they disappear between 1-3 days after joining.


----------



## Carter84

34

As I didn't when I first joined that people from the U.K. Came on here I thought it was American ladies and gents, so I thought theuk was a good way for people to no Where I was from ( feel stupid now )

"Stone Cold" Steve Austin , The Rock, Ric Flair.

WWF (Attitude Era) WCW (92-99) ECW TNA (03-14) NGW ( 09-16)


I'm from a place called Newcastle upon Tyne , we are referred to as "Geordies" I think it's from times gone past during when we were at war with Scotland, I'm a line chef and love my job with a passion , I try to take pics every time I eat and always like to see if my foods presented as I would like it to be if I was ordering in the restaurant. I support Man Utd Footy team and England cricket team, also as like the rest of you guys and girls I have a real passion for wrestling. I am an advocate for equal rights for all, I have been engaged for 6 yrs to my beautiful fiancé who I will marry some day.

Peace Y'all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @WWEGRR ; I sincerely hope you enjoy this site. :mckinney


----------



## Black Metal

Hello all!

My name is Nick and I hope to join the family here and discuss lots of stuff!

By day I'm a monotonous warehouse LTL freight dispatch manager, by night I'm a thrashing', venom spewin' and completely sacrilegious scourge of the Earth!

Just kidding about the negativity adjectives there but I am pretty laid back and bizarre. I find horror movies, extreme forms of metal (black metal being my favorites and for my namesake) and the Earth's strangest phenomena wildly interesting. I partake in true crime documentaries, podcasts and research quite often. I love the paranormal and things related to it. UFOs, aliens, abductions, cryptids, serial killers, cults and other horrors are mine to gleefully (and in bad taste) explore.

College graduate with a degree in graphic design I don't use (obvious if you read my third line of words) and I rock every minute of it in my free time.

As for wrestling, I am a late bloomer...

I became a wrestling fan when I was 12 in 2002 thanks to a demo I played of WWE SmackDown! Shut Your Mouth I got with a Game Informer magazine. I played it soooooo much. Then I said I'm getting the full game and I got it. After playing it a great deal I said why am I not watching the real thing? I then watched my first ever SmackDown! episode. It was the Thursday after WWE Vengeance so it was July 2003. The main event was Kurt Angle vs Brock Lesnar in a Cage Match. I'm a nerd I remember all of it. I then watched RAW one week before Unforgiven 2003 and was a fan from that point on thanks to the entire new (and fresh) Kane unmasked storyline. The rest is history. I watched and was an avid fan until about 2007 then became disillusioned with the WWE product and explored alternatives in light viewing of TNA and ROH (online only). I was hooked again for WWE in late 2011 and watched as I once had till about 2014. After Wrestlemania 30 I ceased watching again. However I recently picked it up again thanks to the women's roster invigoration. Now I can rightfully claim I'm the perv that ONLY watches (and suffers through) the WWE product to watch the women compete. However, I do still like and enjoy the men's division but it needs mid card help, anyways...that's me!


P.S. My diva bae trio (Mandy Rose, Alexa Bliss and Liv Morgan) rep my satanic pride with goofy and ridiculous corpse paint renditions I did in photoshop very halfassed in 20 minutes. They will ALWAYS serve as my avatar and signature identity. It's all in good fun. I'm not a serious guy. This is supposed to be camp and fun...or maybe I am being the serious edge lord that I am?

Looking forward to discussion!


----------



## UniversalGleam




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome belatedly to @Theuk ; and welcome to @Black Metal ; May you both have good experiences on the site. :mckinney


----------



## Black Metal

Thank you!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Welcome to the site @Black Metal ; & @Theuk ; glad you guys decided to join here. :benson*_


----------



## Carter84

THE MAN said:


> Welcome belatedly to @Theuk ; and welcome to @Black Metal ; May you both have good experiences on the site. :mckinney




Thanks Shiv, you have been sweet with me since I joined dude, thanks.


Have a sweet day.


----------



## Carter84

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Welcome to the site @Black Metal ; & @Theuk ; glad you guys decided to join here. :benson*_


Nice one dude, thanks .

Have a sweet day.


----------



## WraizeM

What’s going on everyone, 
My names Brad. 
I live in Perth Australia, I grew up watching WCW (WWF) couldn’t be viewed in my old area until around 03 ? 

I play on a band which is how I found this forum as I was killing time before our set.

My all time favourite wrestler would probably be Eddie Guerrero, especially some of the work he did with the filthy animals and Rey Mysterious Jr during his WCW stint. Currently I’m liking Seth Rollins, Rusev, Miz and Braun. 

Any questions feel free to message me.

PS: Happy Rusev Day!


----------



## ahunter8056

Hi all!

Looking for a positive, active forum to discuss wrestling, after having grown tired of how negative my current wrestling forum is. Is this the place I'm looking for? I don't know, but I hope to find out. Unfortunately I've already read some incredibly disrespectful and unabashedly rude posts, which is a bit disheartening, but I'll see how it goes.

To introduce myself, I'd like to say that I'm a big fan of Ultimate Warrior, Sasha Banks, AJ Lee, Jeff Hardy, and Nia Jax. I could go on, but I think right now those are my top 5. I'm a big supporter of women's wrestling, and honestly find myself more emotionally invested in women's wrestling than men's wrestling.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Welcome to the site and it is nice to have another AJ Lee and Sasha Banks fan. @ahunter8056 ; *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Belated welcome to @WraizeM ; Hope the site has treated you well.


----------



## Carter84

Hey @WraizeM and ahunter8056 , there's some sweet peeps on here , good forum that has loads of topics not just wrestling lol

Peace y'all.


----------



## rosslyn

Hi, everyone. I'm Rosslyn, @Reap 's wife. Not really a big wrestling fan, but I joined here at Reap's insistence.


----------



## Jman55

rosslyn said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm Rosslyn, @Reap 's wife. Not really a big wrestling fan, but I joined here at Reap's insistence.


Welcome aboard there should hopefully be enough non wrestling content to keep you interested and I hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Carter84

rosslyn said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm Rosslyn, @Reap 's wife. Not really a big wrestling fan, but I joined here at Reap's insistence.



Hi Rosslyn, hope u enjoy ur time on here

Peace:smile2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @rosslyn ; There's much more here than wrestling so I hope you enjoy the site.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

rosslyn said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm Rosslyn, @Reap 's wife. Not really a big wrestling fan, but I joined here at Reap's insistence.


"Rosslyn I knew you'd come!":madhardy

Just kidding welcome to WF and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Mox Girl

Welcome to WF @rosslyn;  Nice to see another female on the forums!


----------



## nothingmatters

23
This represents my outlook to life. I'm not disappointed or anything but I just learned that everything in life passes through and even if at that time something seems really important, later on it does not matter anymore.
Abdulrashid Sadulaev
I don't have fav wrestling company


----------



## Zone

nothingmatters said:


> 23
> This represents my outlook to life. I'm not disappointed or anything but I just learned that everything in life passes through and even if at that time something seems really important, later on it does not matter anymore.
> *Abdulrashid Sadulaev*
> I don't have fav wrestling company


Do you have any favorite *professional* wrestlers?


----------



## Channelocho

Hi, my name is Greg, I am from Winnipeg, Canada. I've been a wrestling fan all my life. My all time favourite wrestlers are Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho and CM Punk. My current faves are AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe and Alexa Bliss. Look forward to talking to you all about the graps.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to the site @Channelocho ; Hope you enjoy yourself here. :mckinney


----------



## Zone

Channelocho said:


> Hi, my name is Greg, I am from Winnipeg, Canada. I've been a wrestling fan all my life. My all time favourite wrestlers are *Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Chris Jericho and CM Punk*. My current faves are *AJ Styles, Daniel Bryan, Samoa Joe and Alexa Bliss*. Look forward to talking to you all about the graps.


That's a great list of faves :clap 

Welcome to the forum, @Channelocho!! :grin2:


----------



## Channelocho

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Mox Girl

Welcome to WF @Channelocho; welcome to the madhouse :lol


----------



## Psychosocial

Hello, my name is Edin. I'm from Bosnia and I came to the States in '98 before I even reached the age of 2 and me and my family became massive PW fans within our first couple years here. Some of my favorite times ever was sitting down with everyone on Monday nights to watch RAW during the AE and RA eras. At some point though most of us fell out of favor with the product, but I've gotten back into it after a few years around WM 32 weekend when it was here in Dallas (didn't go though). Although the 'E product can still improve a lot, it's NXT, NJPW, ROH, etc. that have really recaptured my old love for PW similar to the way it was during my childhood.

My two favorite wrestlers of all time are the two legends in my avi, while behind them I'd put guys like Austin, Rock, Foley, HBK, Benoit, Eddie, Jericho, Angle, and Goldberg, but there's a lot of them I like, could go on for a while. My favorites today would have to be Aleister Black, Adam Cole, Ricochet, Kazuchika Okada, Velveteen Dream, Kenny Omega, Kota Ibushi, Finn Balor, Samoa Joe, and AJ Styles, among others.

Looking forward to discussing PW and other topics with everyone!


----------



## emerald-fire

@Psychosocial Welcome. Hope you have fun.


----------



## Zone

Psychosocial said:


> Hello, my name is Edin. I'm from Bosnia and I came to the States in '98 before I even reached the age of 2 and me and my family became massive PW fans within our first couple years here. Some of my favorite times ever was sitting down with everyone on Monday nights to watch RAW during the AE and RA eras. At some point though most of us fell out of favor with the product, but I've gotten back into it after a few years around WM 32 weekend when it was here in Dallas (didn't go though). Although the 'E product can still improve a lot, it's NXT, NJPW, ROH, etc. that have really recaptured my old love for PW similar to the way it was during my childhood.
> 
> My two favorite wrestlers of all time are the two legends in my avi, while behind them I'd put guys like Austin, Rock, Foley, HBK, Benoit, Eddie, Jericho, Angle, and Goldberg, but there's a lot of them I like, could go on for a while. My favorites today would have to be Aleister Black, Adam Cole, Ricochet, Kazuchika Okada, Velveteen Dream, Kenny Omega, Kota Ibushi, Finn Balor, Samoa Joe, and AJ Styles, among others.
> 
> Looking forward to discussing PW and other topics with everyone!


Welcome to the forum, Edin!!! :grin2:


----------



## The Phantom

Psychosocial said:


> Hello, my name is Edin. I'm from Bosnia and I came to the States in '98 before I even reached the age of 2 and me and my family became massive PW fans within our first couple years here. Some of my favorite times ever was sitting down with everyone on Monday nights to watch RAW during the AE and RA eras. At some point though most of us fell out of favor with the product, but I've gotten back into it after a few years around WM 32 weekend when it was here in Dallas (didn't go though). Although the 'E product can still improve a lot, it's NXT, NJPW, ROH, etc. that have really recaptured my old love for PW similar to the way it was during my childhood.
> 
> My two favorite wrestlers of all time are the two legends in my avi, while behind them I'd put guys like Austin, Rock, Foley, HBK, Benoit, Eddie, Jericho, Angle, and Goldberg, but there's a lot of them I like, could go on for a while. My favorites today would have to be Aleister Black, Adam Cole, Ricochet, Kazuchika Okada, Velveteen Dream, Kenny Omega, Kota Ibushi, Finn Balor, Samoa Joe, and AJ Styles, among others.
> 
> Looking forward to discussing PW and other topics with everyone!












:smile2:


----------



## Broken Bone

Before properly introducing myself, I just need to say that it took me a freakin' whole day to find where to introduce myself.

What's up people?

I am Wrestling Fan, with that being said, I am not a big fan of the changes from Attitude Era to this current one.
Still, that doesn't mean that I cannot enjoy it as well.

My favorite wrestler of all time is the goat himself; Y2J.
Aside him, Stone Cold, The Rock, Edge, Jeff Hardy, Shawn Michaels, Triple H, Batista, Bill Gunn, Macho Man, Hulk Hogan, Sting, MVP, Booker T, JBL, Seth Rollins, Shinsuke Nakamura, Asuka, Mickie James, Melina, Maryse, Kevin Owens, Baron Corbin, D-Von, Bubba Ray, Mankind, Ken Shamrock and Lita.

I love heavy metal music, my favorite band being Slipknot.

Anyway, nice to be here among other wrestling fans.​


----------



## YusukeUrameshi

Hello, my name is Luke. I am a fan of wrestling, anime, and video games.

Some of my favorite wrestlers include The Rock, Savage, LA Park, Angle, Jericho, Batista, Asuka, and Sasha.


----------



## Zone

WHY YUSUKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kurtcry3



YusukeUrameshi said:


> Hello, my name is Luke. I am a fan of wrestling, anime, and video games.
> 
> Some of my favorite wrestlers include The Rock, Savage, LA Park, Angle, Jericho, Batista, Asuka, and Sasha.


----------



## Zane B

Age - 19
Why I picked my name - Because that's my name
Favourite wrestler and company - Not really any as nobody is doing anything that is must see

Wanted to browse some threads but I had to be a member so I'm here now


----------



## Codename Bags

So a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away, I was a member on this site. Actually, it was about two years ago. I joined at a really rough time in my life and just never had time to post like I wanted to.

I'm a completely different person now. I was on the E Fed here as Aaron Kendrick, and that's definitely something I want to do again.

For the most part though, I'm starting fresh on here since I wasn't around for very long to begin with. But I look forward to discussing everything about wrestling, movies, music, games, and everything in between with all you filthy animals!


----------



## twistedsteph

Hey, what's up? 

My name is Steph. I'm a college student pursuing a Medical Office Administration degree.
I Twitch in my free time, so that's where I got my username from. 
My favorite wrestlers are: Candice LeRae, Tessa Blanchard, Johnny Gargano, Cedric Alexander, Jeff Hardy, and Sasha Banks. As you can probably tell, I enjoy all wrestling. WWE, TNA, NJPW, ROH, and smaller indie promotions near me. 

I've been a lurker, and finally decided to join. Can't wait to discuss wrestling, and other things with everyone here!! ^___^


----------



## tunnoton

Cheers from Finland,

I'm Harri, 35, retired (mental health related); I discovered pro wrestling circa 15 years ago so perhaps a different background than most. The unique, nuanced blend of athleticism and drama made an impression, still does though the quality of writing tends to vary and is relatively short-sighted. The arrival of WWE Network in 2014 was a godsend as it finally allowed for a (legal) way to watch their content, mostly the past. Thanks mainly to this forum and a few quality online reporters I can at least try to get a hold of other promotions.

-tunnoton (old nick, also Finnish word meaning ... numb, I guess), a lurk for a few years

*Favourite pro wrestlers (at this moment and in alphabetical order): Adam Cole, Adrian Adonis, Chad Gable, Ernie Ladd, Lance Storm, Terry Gordy*


----------



## James T. Kirk

Hello. You can call me... whatever comes to mind, really. I'm a really bored and boring person. Happy to be here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @twistedsteph ; @tunnoton ; @James T. Kirk ;

Hope all of you enjoy the site. :mckinney


----------



## 751161

Welcome all to the Site. I hope you all enjoy my Anna Kendrick gifs. (Y)


----------



## James T. Kirk

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> Welcome @twistedsteph ; @tunnoton ; @James T. Kirk ;
> 
> Hope all of you enjoy the site. :mckinney


Thank you, you stuck-up, half-witted, scruffy-looking, Nerf-herder. A moment or two ago, you were an aging, Brilliantined, stick-insect.


EDIT: lol And now I don't know _who_ you are but you've made me a very happy Captain.


EDIT 2: Oh god, not him. I meant the _last_ one.


EDIT 3: Now _that_ one's better. And now I give up.






The Fourth Wall said:


> *Welcome all to the Site.* *I hope you all enjoy my Anna Kendrick gifs.* (Y)


Thanks.


Aww, she's adorable.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_ @twistedsteph ; @tunnoton ; @James T. Kirk ; welcome to the Wrestling Forums. _


----------



## James T. Kirk

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _ @twistedsteph ; @tunnoton ; @James T. Kirk ; welcome to the Wrestling Forums. _


Thanks, B. 


Don't all those images add up to more than 400 pixels? *Are you a premium member?* Is that why you're allowed have a signature that big?


EDIT: Of course you are. Duh. That's why it says so in your mini-profile.


EDIT 2: There's a bug on the site. It says there's a next page after this one but there is no next page yet. Every time I click next, I'm just brought back to this page.


----------



## Zone

James T. Kirk said:


> Thanks, B.
> 
> 
> Don't all those images add up to more than 400 pixels? *Are you a premium member?* Is that why you're allowed have a signature that big?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Of course you are. Duh. That's why it says so in your mini-profile.
> 
> 
> EDIT 2: There's a bug on the site. It says there's a next page after this one but there is no next page yet. Every time I click next, I'm just brought back to this page.


How on Earth did you get 11 green rep stars in two days???? :wtf2

:heyman5:taker:skip2:hov:cube


----------



## James T. Kirk

Sub-Zero said:


> How on Earth did you get 11 green rep stars in two days???? :wtf2
> 
> :heyman5:taker:skip2:hov:cube


I guess I just have a way with people...


----------



## RowdyRondaRousey

hi am Alex am married with no kids i have cats called ninja and tigger , am female ... from Scotland bit mad 
i like wrestling when i was really young like wrestlers like big daddy but it kinda wore off from liking it it wasnt until i had a boyfriend who had cable that i started to watch wwf i like people like hulk hogan , the undertaker , kurt angel , the rock etc but when we broke up and since was unable to get my family to get cable they it was too much money then i married my husband and am able to afford cable now and i started to get into sport and started to watch wwe a friend of mine lovers Ronda Rousey he talks non stop about her then i found out she join WWE i started to watch her and she can kick ass now am watching WWE nearly everyday now i joined the WWE NETWORK and its been on my tv for days now found here and thought this forum is amazing couldnt think of any other name i wanted 

so thats me oh sorry if my spelling or grammar is really bad i have dyslexca and find it hard to follow grammar rules


----------



## The Phantom

RowdyRondaRousey said:


> hi am Alex am married with no kids i have cats called ninja and tigger , am female ... from Scotland bit mad
> i like wrestling when i was really young like wrestlers like big daddy but it kinda wore off from liking it it wasnt until i had a boyfriend who had cable that i started to watch wwf i like people like hulk hogan , the undertaker , kurt angel , the rock etc but when we broke up and since was unable to get my family to get cable they it was too much money then i married my husband and am able to afford cable now and i started to get into sport and started to watch wwe a friend of mine lovers Ronda Rousey he talks non stop about her then i found out she join WWE i started to watch her and she can kick ass now am watching WWE nearly everyday now i joined the WWE NETWORK and its been on my tv for days now found here and thought this forum is amazing couldnt think of any other name i wanted
> 
> so thats me oh sorry if my spelling or grammar is really bad i have dyslexca and find it hard to follow grammar rules



By the Ageless Vishanti, I am also an Alex!










Welcome, fellow Alex! :smile2:


----------



## Barry Burton

Howdy fellas. Heard about your active mafia games and thought I'd come hop over here for some fun. I love me some mafia.

I usually watch older wrestling too, my favorite wrestlers are Curt Hennig and Chris Benoit, and to me the greatest match of all time is Benoit/HHH/HBK at Mania XX.

Not really a whole lot else I can think of, hah.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@RowdyRondaRousey ; @Bobby Barrows ;

I hope you both enjoy the site. :mckinney


----------



## kyoya

SHIV:THE OTHER WHITE MEAT said:


> @RowdyRondaRousey ; @Bobby Barrows ;
> 
> I hope you both enjoy the site. :mckinney


awsome gif


----------



## Zone

Another one bites the dust. :chad


----------



## blake_lmc

Hello, I'm the new guy. I am 27, and I'm writing from Belgium, so sorry if my English is not perfect ^^

I choose the name '' Blake '' because it was my in ring name, I use to do wrestling for 5 year's in Europe (in low federation, nothing too memorable lol)

I watch WWE (but mostly Nxt), Tna, Roh, Njpw, Lucha Underground, and there are the regular one

My favorite wrestlers are mostly, Daniel Bryan (first, I even got ink for this guy), AJ Styles, Dolph Ziggler, Kevin Owens, Velveteen Dream, Skurll, Cody, Eli Drake, I'm stopping there...

Can't wait to discuss about good wrestling  

Envoyé de mon ATU-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Miced2

Sup, I'm Micey and I found this place by Googling a bunch of stuff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome @Miced2 ; Enjoy your time here.


----------



## VickAshley

Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> - Age
> - Why you picked your username
> - Favorite wrestler(s)
> - Favorite wrestling company
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


New? Yes my name is Vick

- Age I just turned 20 in 2018 and am looking forward to the entire next decade of my life as the new year un-folds before me!

- Why you picked your username It's easy to remember because it is literally my name.

- Favorite wrestler(s) I started watching old wrestling from before I was even alive with my mom's bf (now ex-bf) and back then my favorite stars were Mandkind and Golddust and I still like Golddust a lot but if we are talking about current wrestlers that you see right now inside of their prime I would say that my favorites are the guys that can really bang in real life like Randy Orton, Nakamura and even guys like Fin Balor even though my room-mate says he looks like a homosexual vampire dracula man (LOL) As far as girls go I am pretty much settled on Alexa Bliss and Becky Lynch and Asuka for literally rounding out my top 3 favorite but I literally don't "hate" on Nia Jaxx and nobody should really, she works with what gosh given body she was given.

- Favorite wrestling company WWE hahahaha why is this even a question I mean I guess I would watch others if I actually had time to but sorry I have to work more than one job it is not like I was born into this world with a silver spoon in the inside my umbilical cord!


----------



## Cyberdemon

Good afternoon guys! My name is Cyberdemon.

I've been part of forums for 14 years and I've come here to get a fresh start.

Today's my birthday, as I've turn 34.

I grew up playing the game DOOM 25 years ago. I've always thought Cyberdemon's one of the most badass bosses in gaming history. So that's why I've chose the name to pay homage to him.

My favorite wrestlers are Stone Cold Steve Austin, The Undertaker, Kane, Mick Foley, Sting, Shawn Michaels, Seth Rollins, Ricochet and Ric Flair.

I've been watching wrestling for 22 years. I've started out watching WCW Monday Nitro, but until May or June 1998, I've switched to WWF, watching RAW Is WAR. I had to prefer WWF over WCW. I admit that the WWE's not as entertaining as it used to be, but I still watch it regardless.

I don't watch any other program, especially AEW, which is because the PPVs are quite pricey. I'm excited though of the new AEW show coming to TNT October 2. I'll definitely give it a watch when it airs.

I can do computer graphics, designing logos and banners, which I've done them for about 16 years. I've been extremely lazy lately of doing them, because I've lacked some motivation and work being involved. When I get motivated, I'll get to work on them. 

I love fantasy sports. I've done fantasy football for 11 years, fantasy baseball for 10 years, and have done fantasy basketball since 2011. I absolutely love competition, I don't slack off and I rarely quit when my time's pure shit. If you guys run a fantasy basketball league, I would love to take part of it.

Anyways, that's about it for my introduction.

I hope I contribute to the forum, make a good bit of friends, and enjoy myself on here.


----------



## emerald-fire

Cyberdemon said:


> Today's my birthday, as I've turn 34.


Happy Birthday :hbd

Welcome to the forum and have fun.


----------



## Cyberdemon

emerald-fire said:


> Happy Birthday :hbd
> 
> Welcome to the forum and have fun.


Thank you emerald-fire.

I really appreciate it.


----------



## JohnCenafan01

Hey everyone. I am new member and i am a fan of wwe and many other things. I am happy to join this forum and make some new friends here.


----------



## WrestlingRecap

Hello everyone, I'm glad I found a seemingly active and full of conversation wrestling forum! I have been a fan of wrestling for close to 20-years and have been writing reviews/columns for the past ten years. I look forward to sharing some stuff on here and hopefully it sparks conversation.


----------



## DJNicks87

Hey everyone.

I’ve been a fan of pro-wrestling since late 1999 but haven’t been following it as closely over the past few years or so. The current events around the world have given me time to get back into it, so I look forward to getting involved here


----------



## $Dolladrew$

Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> 
> Age
> Why you picked your username
> Favorite wrestler(s)
> Favorite wrestling company
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


Hi guys my name is Drew I'm 35yrs old and I was a giant WWF/WCW/ECW fan back in the days of monday night wars and attitude era.I grew up and my focus was swerved to MMA I began training and watching mma meaning wrestling went out the window.


I have worked for multiple MMA websites and organizations posting news,doing write ups,and interviews.After the UFC and bellator began streaming it killed my interest.

I've tried watching WWE quite a few times but outside of 1 or 2 matches I couldn't sit through a full show. Then total divas and that reality shit comes out and wouldn't you know it my ol lady randomly becomes a fan of the show and would watch the women's matches.(I'm not a womans wrestling fan but they are attractive so hey lol)

I still never watched regularly or cared much for it then AEW came about and I've fallen back in love with wrestling again so I joined these forums to talk to fellow fans. 


My username is my nickname I got during training.I got it not because I'm a baller or flashy or anything like that,its because my broke ass rarely had more then 3 or 4 dollars for food.One day my buddy says "hey 1 dollar drew!what can you afford today?" then it just stuck and was shortened to dolladrew haha.

Favorite wrestlers 

Wwf=Legion of Doom,shawn michaels,The godfather,Stonecold Steve austin,The rock,Hardcore Holly

WCW=La Parka,Chris Benoit,Sting,Ric Flair,Psycosis,Ultimo Dragon,Sid Vicious

ECW=Gangsta New Jack,Sabu,RVD,Spike Dudley,Sandman,Tommy Dreamer,Rhyno,Taz,Super crazy,Tajiri

AEW=Chris Jericho,Kenny Omega,Orange Cassidy,Young Bucks,MJF,Pac,Scorpio Sky,Santana and ortiz.

Obviously my fav company is AEW 

Just would like to say thanks to everyone who has been welcoming and chill and actually thx to the not friendly guys too, cuz without differing opinions itd be boring with everyone agreeing. I hope in the future you aren't so overzealous to jump in with assumptions of new joining members cuz it's pretty off putting but cheers anyway. 

If anyone wants to talk MMA I'm all for that too I have a wealth of knowledge and 15 years in the business I'd love to share and interact I absolutely love mma.


----------



## Oprovit

A newbie here 
How are you ?


----------



## Krin

hello and welcome


----------



## DarkMyau

Hi

I was on the Wrestlecrap Forum and FAN and decided to go somewhere where people would talk wrestling and not politics. So now I'm your problem.

Im from New Zealand but live in Australia and am 41 in body but 6 in mind.

As I was a lapsed fan its great to be watching and enjoying pro wrestling again with AEW.

I love AEW and will probably only be posting there. 

Great to meet you all.


----------



## Cheshire

The Phantom said:


> By the Ageless Vishanti, I am also an Alex!
> 
> Welcome, fellow Alex!


Soooooo..... Alex, huh?

I feel like I just discovered Rumpelstiltskin's name.


----------



## The Phantom

Could be a nickname or stage name...


----------



## pukoxeri

Hey all! So I'm Jayme, 27 years old...Not really sure how to make an introduction but seems like a good place.

I consider myself a pretty wrestling savvy kind of person... Been watching since I was little..first match I can remember that really stood out was Sting VS Flair VS Luger in '95... 

I'm a huge NXT fan - Zayn, BAMF, Alexa Bliss and Balor are all favorites. 

Other then wrestling, I'm a huge gamer.. all platforms...Anyhow, looks like a good place to talk wrestling and more! Hopefully it's as good as it seems!


----------



## DanielStone

Hello guys,
I am 23, Favorite wrestler is Randy Orton.
Love to be here.


----------



## Slickback

SOrry to all who never got to enjoy the real Wrestlingforum


----------



## LauraUK

Hi everyone I just joined today. My name is Laura and I am 25 from the UK (England to be more specific). I chose my username for obvious reasons lol. My fav wrestler is John Cena as this is my era of watching WWE and therefore WWE is my fav company.

My dad always watched wrestling as we were growing up so I have been exposed to it from an early age. I just love the sport and a dream of mine would definitely to be a pro wrestler if only I was strong enough, which I'm not lol!

I have play wrestled with my friends and I am not that bad if I say so myself! My ex showed me some moves as well but tbh he always beat me - boooo.

Anyway looking forward to following this forum and interacting so speak soon. Laura x


----------



## 751161

Is there a thread for washed-up users?

Welcome everyone.


----------



## Carter84

*Welcome all new guys and gals, enjoy the site.*


----------



## You're A Ghost

Age: Unknown

Why I picked my username: Because, you are a ghost!
Favorite wrestler(s): Triple H, Charlotte, Cactus Jack/Mankind, Undertaker, Mr. Perfect, Ultimate Warrior, RVD, The Mega-Powers, and The nWo.
Favorite wrestling company: 1996 WCW
I like anime, sci fi, horror, and gaming. I don't make waves. I make tsunamis


----------



## Ryand200599

I’m Ryan, what’s up all


----------



## Carter84

Oprovit said:


> A newbie here
> How are you ?


Hi and enjoy the site!



You're A Ghost said:


> Age: Unknown
> 
> Why I picked my username: Because, you are a ghost!
> Favorite wrestler(s): Charlotte, Mr. Perfect, Batista, Ultimate Warrior, Stone cold, Lita, The Mega-Powers, Finn Balor, nWo, Bayley, and the greatest IC champ Dolph Ziggler
> Favorite wrestling company: 1996 WCW
> I like anime, sci fi, horror, and gaming. I don't make waves. I make tsunamis


Enjoy the site!!


----------



## Carter84

Ryand200599 said:


> I’m Ryan, what’s up all


Hey Ryan , enjoy the site!


----------



## JasonBrenner

Hi everyone!
I'm Jason, 29. It seems like I've been watching wrestling matches during my whole life, I think the first one was 1995 Sting VS Flair VS Luger. 
I'm a huge NXT fan.
Besides that, I work as a content writer and read a lot. It would be cool to be part of your community!


----------



## Nordgreen

Wanted to say hello to all in my first post. No doubt I am the lover of wrestling. Last night me and my son was watching smackdown clash between champs.


----------



## Mr Charismatic

I joined 11 months ago but only became active in last two months..so that makes me a new member,right?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

JasonBrenner said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm Jason, 29. It seems like I've been watching wrestling matches during my whole life, I think the first one was 1995 Sting VS Flair VS Luger.
> I'm a huge NXT fan.
> Besides that, I work as a content writer and read a lot. It would be cool to be part of your community!


Late welcome


Nordgreen said:


> Wanted to say hello to all in my first post. No doubt I am the lover of wrestling. Last night me and my son was watching smackdown clash between champs.


Late welcome


Mr Charismatic said:


> I joined 11 months ago but only became active in last two months..so that makes me a new member,right?


Not really.


----------



## Musclestud

My girl and I are bodybuilders and always liked and followed wrestling. We booth are starting to enter the sport and here to learn and share ideas. I always like Jimmy Snuka from back in the day or the Ultimate Warrior. My girl is a fan of Goldberg and sable..


----------



## Musclestud

Bodybuilder guy transitioning to wrestling and I enjoy watching it too..


----------



## Musclestud

Bodybuilder who is entering the wrestling scene and always like the sport. My girl is a bodybuilder as well and is entering the sport on the local level. Always like Jiimmy Snuka, stone cold, hulk Hogan and Sable.


----------



## Chrysalis

Hey, I wrote a long text to introduce myself and than acciently deleted it with hitting one wrong button.

So short: I´m female, +30 and a Wrestling-Fan/Supporter since +20 years. I got into it thanks to WCW/ECW.
I went on a rollercoaster ride named WWE, later TNA and I finally stoped at NJPW/AEW - NJPW and AEW brought back my "love" for Wrestling. And yeah here I am. I´m not native speakings, so Sorry if there are some Mistakes. I´ll try my best. 😀 I´ve searched for a "bigger" international Wrestling Community and ended here.


----------



## NathanSymon

hello, i'm a young student, athlete, interested in music and politics


----------



## s_sutton87

Hi I'm from the UK always been a wrestling fan got into it in the early 90's stopped following it for a few years but got right back into it and am really enjoying it 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NXT&We

Hello fellow NXT/Wrestling fans, my name is PJ and I'm very excited to have found a new wrestling forum. Was apart of one called "Stablewars" back in the day but it's been a while. I am actually the co-host of an NXT podcast called "NXT & We" where we watch and review every episode of NXT on USA, as well as Takeovers, and we have a wrestler/personality interview series that has seen the likes of Jamin Olivencia, LSG, and most recently, Izzy! We really want to reach out and connect to more of our people. So, that is what I intend on doing here. I won't just be posting to promote our brand but would implore any fan of NXT to give us a listen! And we just started our youtube channel that will feature the interviews, us fulfilling our TakeOver challenges, and much much more to come! 

You can find us on spotify, soundcloud, and ITunes - NXT & We
Spotify- https://open.spotify.com/show/51y2owRILLBOOY1mOU9Kbn?si=hIfPZO_zRVuVNn_ZmwCtZg

YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWSt1sLA84m3LiQVuvW11OQ

Thanks so much! We really want to see more engagement and I figured what better place than a NXT forum! We are welcome to any and all criticism and would even love to one day have listeners/fans from this forum on the show to talk some NXT/Wrestling! I look forward to continued participation here and appreciate your time!

-PJ


----------



## Dolorian

Welcome


----------



## Tom Justin

Hi All. New to the group.


----------



## theclaymorekick

Hi, I´m Santiago from Argentina, i have 14 years and I am a recent wrestling fan with a lot of knowledge.


----------



## The Phantom

Howdy, Santiago!


----------



## Dolorian

Welcome


----------



## Rhinomachine

Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> 
> Age
> Why you picked your username
> Favorite wrestler(s)
> Favorite wrestling company
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


Hi everyone....shit. I mean hey. 
Age:45
Favorite wrestlers: 4 horsemen. Legion of doom. Doom. (Ron Simmons and butch reed rip) the rock c.m. punk. And dx
I'm an artist. I do charcoal. Oil acrylic. Pen and ink. 
Used to play pro sports in europe.
I just try to be cool with everyone. I was in the Marines for 6 years. Taught me a lot. This is a good thread. Everyone is very interesting. Very cool


----------



## BigOrange12

-30
-have orange hair
-Rob Van Dam, Liv Morgan, HHH, Sasha Banks
-getting into AEW but have followed wwe since 1999
-I like beautiful women
-I play video games


----------



## BernardLerring

Age 36
Favourite wrestlers - Austin, Bret Hart, Flair, Adam Page
Historically WWE fan but don't bother anymore, just watch old WWE clips on YouTube and Dynamite


----------



## Dr Johnson

Hey All,
24
Polish/Jewish (depends how you looking at it)


----------



## TheGreatOne97

Hello everyone I'm TheGreatOne97 

I'm 24 and a huge fan of Rock and The Undertaker

I hope to have a great time with you guys on the site


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TheGreatOne97 said:


> Hello everyone I'm TheGreatOne97
> 
> I'm 24 and a huge fan of Rock and The Undertaker
> 
> I hope to have a great time with you guys on the site


….. do you think the Rock outdrew Austin? And will we see you in rants soon?🧐

otherwise, welcome welcome


----------



## joner33

hello there.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Chili and garlic toast

I'm not sure what I'm supposed to say


----------



## HypemanPinky

28 years old
I am involved in the wrestling business as a manager and referee, and Hypeman Pinky is my manager gimmick.
Favorite wrestler is Ric Flair.
Favorite wrestling company is WWE.

I think it's cool that I'm on this forum. I used to be SUPER active on this same forum probably 10+ years ago under a different username, but I don't remember what it was. I used to comment on just about every thread and used to do a "Be The Booker". Is that still here? I'd love to check some out if so. 

I'm happy to be back!


----------



## HangmanAEW

Hi I'm new to the site, I hope to great discussions on a wide range of wrestling promotions, I like AEW , wwe, MLW, ROH and Impact.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


----------



## SevenStarSplash

Bonjour to everyone who reads this, new on the site. Pro Wrestling isn't very popular here in the country I'm in and haven't really been able to talk about it since I moved from Hamilton but I was recommended to come and join this forum by a friend who also posts on here, had a look around and thought I would finally join the discussion of pro wrestling and other things. 
Hope you all have a good day, Ciao!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

SevenStarSplash said:


> Bonjour to everyone who reads this, new on the site. Pro Wrestling isn't very popular here in the country I'm in and haven't really been able to talk about it since I moved from Hamilton but I was recommended to come and join this forum by a friend who also posts on here, had a look around and thought I would finally join the discussion of pro wrestling and other things.
> Hope you all have a good day, Ciao!


welcome welcome


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome.


----------



## ImmortalHavoc

i am having a hard time figuring out what the limitations for new users are, cant see multimedia forum (which you can see without an account) and cant seem to send private messages

about me: just another bloodmark 

//edit: ok so i was able to send a private message now after writing first post, makes sense but would be good to list somewhere! multimedia sub still gives me permission denied tho


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

ImmortalHavoc said:


> i am having a hard time figuring out what the limitations for new users are, cant see multimedia forum (which you can see without an account) and cant seem to send private messages
> 
> about me: just another bloodmark
> 
> //edit: ok so i was able to send a private message now after writing first post, makes sense but would be good to list somewhere! multimedia sub still gives me permission denied tho


welcome immortal

i think multimedia opens after X amount of posts


----------



## marswavebush

Greeting. I just wanted to get back to you and introduce myself. My name is Milan and I'm new here.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Heya - do you think Kofi Kingston and Eddie Kingston are family?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hello and welcome


----------



## Glen O. Vincent

Hello everyone, newbie here!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Sup?


----------



## Glen O. Vincent

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Sup?


I'm okay.


----------



## JRL

You ever got a speeding ticket before, Glen?


----------



## The Golden Shovel

New guy launches positive introduction thread......everybody backs away slowly.


----------



## A PG Attitude

What's the catch here?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Glen is 2 days and 12 posts away from spamming the board about ‘bitcoin deals’  

lol, welcome Glen


----------



## Big Booty Bex

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Glen is 2 days and 12 posts away from spamming the board about ‘bitcoin deals’
> 
> lol, welcome Glen


Makes sense. It really doesn't matter anyway as @Two Sheds is the ONLY VINCE I ACKNOWLEDGE!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo!

Glen O. Vincent said:


> I'm okay.


Right on. How about that wrissle wrassle? You got smthng yu wnt t2 sigh r r yuR 4 B8t//


----------



## The Quintessential Mark

JRL said:


> You ever got a speeding ticket before, Glen?


Is that a reference to drugs or premature ejaculation?


----------



## -Slick-

Hi!

New to this forum, but been lurking for a couple of months. 35yo. Picked my namn because it’s a play on a irl nickname I had when I was younger. 

Favorite wrestler… obviously Hulk Hogan as a kid. Then Bret Hart was really cool. Stone Cold came along. Then a long break from wrestling. Started watching again in 2012. Loved Punk. Nowadays it’s more of an semi-active interest. But I do like alot of the wrestlers in AEW.

Was a huge WWE fan as a kid. thought it was good when I started watching again. Got kinda boring after awhile and started watching TNA as well. Today AEW is the only company that keeps me interested. Can’t stand WWE sadly.


----------



## Penta Club

Hi im new to the site 

It looks like a good forum to discuss AEW, with it going to another level with recent signings Adam Cole is class, and Adam page v.Brian Danileson was unreal

Also like Roman Reigns in wwe he has been carrying wwe.

Merry Christmas to all members

If u have been good then I'll be seeing the list andd if u have been naughty I'll let u off if find u leave me a whisky out

Hoho


----------



## Dickhead1990

marswavebush said:


> Greeting. I just wanted to get back to you and introduce myself. My name is Milan and I'm new here.


You were Mac in the other thread!


----------



## SpecterOps

Hey Everyone, new here, looking forward to discussing AEW and Attitude Era WWE as well wCw with y'all

Why you picked your username: Its a boardgame I love
Favorite wrestler(s): Cody Rhodes currently - Steve Nash/Diesel in the old school.
Favorite wrestling company: wCw was a big part of my childhood, now its AEW obviously.

And Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welcome, fresh meat


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome


----------



## rolemodel

Hey everyone,

Returning wrestling fan, just getting back into it after a long hiatus. Former poster/mod at PWC (pro wrestling circuit - circa 2006ish). 

Look forward to talkin wrasslin soon


----------



## NascarStan

Was on off here before but forgot the password to my old account and the email I used I don't remember either lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood

NascarStan said:


> Was on off here before but forgot the password to my old account and the email I used I don't remember either lol


Do you remember your old username? If you want, I think Platt/Headliner can merge your accounts


----------



## NascarStan

Catalanotto said:


> Do you remember your old username? If you want, I think Platt/Headliner can merge your accounts


AverageJoe9 I believe 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Lady Eastwood

@Platt @Headliner would you guys be able to merge his accounts?


----------



## joshprost99

Hi! I'm Josh. Long time lurker but finally decided to make an account. I'm a fan of all wrestling and I'm excited to be here.


----------



## KNSFFA

I'm new here. Actually been for a week or so. Just saw this post now. Hello, I'm very boring and dull. See you around. Bye.


----------



## Khany

G'day everyone, I am new to the forum but have lurked on and off for a few years now. I am from Adelaide, Australia. 

Looking forward to chatting wrestling with you lot. I've been out of the loop for a few years now and AEW has really sucked me back in, hence the name (Khany=Carny if that makes sense). I would say I'm an in ring kinda guy but also enjoy the stories and general silliness that is pro wrestling. Looking forward to talking super hero stuff too, as well as all of my other secret nerd hobbies, as there seems to be plenty of conversation on those topics too. 

Also I wouldn't say I am a wrestler but I have trained with Riot City Wrestling here in Adelaide for a while. 

Thanks for having me


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Khany said:


> G'day everyone, I am new to the forum but have lurked on and off for a few years now. I am from Adelaide, Australia.
> 
> Looking forward to chatting wrestling with you lot. I've been out of the loop for a few years now and AEW has really sucked me back in, hence the name (Khany=Carny if that makes sense). I would say I'm an in ring kinda guy but also enjoy the stories and general silliness that is pro wrestling. Looking forward to talking super hero stuff too, as well as all of my other secret nerd hobbies, as there seems to be plenty of conversation on those topics too.
> 
> Also I wouldn't say I am a wrestler but I have trained with Riot City Wrestling here in Adelaide for a while.
> 
> Thanks for having me


hey mate - welcome

after lurking a few years, what finally made you sub?

was it Khan’s sweet booking or what? 🤣

have a great time on the forum mate


----------



## Khany

LifeInCattleClass said:


> hey mate - welcome
> 
> after lurking a few years, what finally made you sub?
> 
> was it Khan’s sweet booking or what? 🤣
> 
> have a great time on the forum mate


I'd say now that I am back into it I kind of just want to be involved in the discussions. I don't think I'll be around a lot but I'll give it a red hot go.

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welcome and enjoy!! Any questions, feel free to ask. Cheers


----------



## mark_htfc

Good Evening everyone,

I'm Mark and I'm 32 (will be 33 next month) and I am from West Yorkshire in England (UK).

I grew up watching Wrestling throughout the 90's and early 2000's, back in the day my favourite wrestler was Stone Cold, and my favourite tag team was the Dudley's. Since then, I have had stages of watching wrestling on and off.

After being away for a few years, I have recently gotten back into it this past month or two. I am still getting to grips with all the new names that are around but at least I do still recognise a good few names back from when I used to watch it. So at the moment, I can't say I have a favourite wrestler thus far, although I am really loving House of Black in AEW.

I am currently watching AEW and WWE, although keeping up with Dynamite, Rampage, Raw, Smackdown, NXT and NXT UK on a weekly basis could become tricky in the future, especially as I struggle to skip through any of the program aha.

Other than wrestling, I am a big sports fan in general, and I am also really into my music (heavy metal, black metal etc). I enjoy watching TV / movies too and I like crime drama's or thrillers, real life crime documentaries are great to watch too. I am also into my gaming too, and can pretty much play any type of genre.

Anything else you'd like to know about me, feel free to ask .

I look forward to chatting with you all 

Mark


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Heya Mark 

i mean ‘Mark’ in the nice way, like your name - not ‘mark’ like ‘wrestling mark’


----------



## mark_htfc

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Heya Mark
> 
> i mean ‘Mark’ in the nice way, like your name - not ‘mark’ like ‘wrestling mark’


Thanks 

Haha give it a week, and you might be thinking that


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

mark_htfc said:


> Thanks
> 
> Haha give it a week, and you might be thinking that


lol, mate - you’d struggle to find a bigger mark than me - so you’re in good company 

see you down the way - enjoy the experience and welcome


----------



## DammitChrist

mark_htfc said:


> Good Evening everyone,
> 
> I'm Mark and I'm 32 (will be 33 next month) and I am from West Yorkshire in England (UK).
> 
> I grew up watching Wrestling throughout the 90's and early 2000's, back in the day my favourite wrestler was Stone Cold, and my favourite tag team was the Dudley's. Since then, I have had stages of watching wrestling on and off.
> 
> After being away for a few years, I have recently gotten back into it this past month or two. I am still getting to grips with all the new names that are around but at least I do still recognise a good few names back from when I used to watch it. So at the moment, I can't say I have a favourite wrestler thus far, although I am really loving House of Black in AEW.
> 
> I am currently watching AEW and WWE, although keeping up with Dynamite, Rampage, Raw, Smackdown, NXT and NXT UK on a weekly basis could become tricky in the future, especially as I struggle to skip through any of the program aha.
> 
> Other than wrestling, I am a big sports fan in general, and I am also really into my music (heavy metal, black metal etc). I enjoy watching TV / movies too and I like crime drama's or thrillers, real life crime documentaries are great to watch too. I am also into my gaming too, and can pretty much play any type of genre.
> 
> Anything else you'd like to know about me, feel free to ask .
> 
> I look forward to chatting with you all
> 
> Mark


Wow, you watch just as much wrestling as ME; except that I ALSO watch NJPW, NJPW Strong, Elevation, AEW Dark, and NXT Level Up each week too!


----------



## mark_htfc

DammitChrist said:


> Wow, you watch just as much wrestling as ME; except that I ALSO watch NJPW, NJPW Strong, Elevation, AEW Dark, and NXT Level Up each week too!


That's a lot, how do you fit it all in? haha. Although, I am going to be signing up to Fite TV shortly, so I will start to watch Elevation and Dark too. Currently I am watching AEW on ITV 4, but it isn't very good coverage so I'd rather pay for a subscription so that it is reliable.


----------



## DammitChrist

mark_htfc said:


> That's a lot, how do you fit it all in? haha. Although, I am going to be signing up to Fite TV shortly, so I will start to watch Elevation and Dark too. Currently I am watching AEW on ITV 4, but it isn't very good coverage so I'd rather pay for a subscription so that it is reliable.


Oh, I do my very best to balance my time with work (part-time), graduate school, family, wrestling, daily activities, forum content/posts, plus other forms of entertainment, and I try to squeeze them all in somehow 

I don’t really struggle that much doing all of this


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

DammitChrist said:


> Wow, you watch just as much wrestling as ME; except that I ALSO watch NJPW, NJPW Strong, Elevation, AEW Dark, and NXT Level Up each week too!


DC… tell me you have other hobbies mate XD


----------



## Chip Chipperson

Good Morning, my name is Chip I'm new to the Anything section.

I picked my username because I enjoy the Opie & Anthony radio program and Jim Norton's character of Chip Chipperson.

Favourite wrestler is probably Ric Flair.

Favourite wrestling company is the NWA although I do run my own promotion so I'd probably put that over the NWA...


----------



## Dickhead1990

Hi, I'm Dickhead. 

I'm 32 years old next month and I chose my username to describe people with alliteration in their usernames. 

My favourite wrestler of all time is a difficult choice, so I'll go for Shawn Michaels for now. 

My favourite wrestling company is AEW, but I also love NJPW, ROH and Impact from time to time.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chip Chipperson said:


> Good Morning, my name is Chip I'm new to the Anything section.
> 
> I picked my username because I enjoy the Opie & Anthony radio program and Jim Norton's character of Chip Chipperson.
> 
> Favourite wrestler is probably Ric Flair.
> 
> Favourite wrestling company is the NWA although I do run my own promotion so I'd probably put that over the NWA...





Dickhead1990 said:


> Hi, I'm Dickhead.
> 
> I'm 32 years old next month and I chose my username to describe people with alliteration in their usernames.
> 
> My favourite wrestler of all time is a difficult choice, so I'll go for Shawn Michaels for now.
> 
> My favourite wrestling company is AEW, but I also love NJPW, ROH and Impact from time to time.


welcome welcome, both kind souls i feel

we’ll all get along swimmingly


----------



## Dickhead1990

LifeInCattleClass said:


> welcome welcome, both kind souls i feel
> 
> we’ll all get along swimmingly


Thanks @LifeInCattleClass. I look forward to shitting over everythi... I mean discussing wrestling.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Hi I'm Old Man Steele and I'm not really a Old Man and I don't carry a paddle. Sorry folks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Old Man Steele said:


> Hi I'm Old Man Steele and I'm not really a Old Man and I don't carry a paddle. Sorry folks.


boooooo


----------



## Dickhead1990

Old Man Steele said:


> Hi I'm Old Man Steele and I'm not really a Old Man and I don't carry a paddle. Sorry folks.


MOTHERFUCKER!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Old Man Steele said:


> Hi I'm Old Man Steele and I'm not really a Old Man and I don't carry a paddle. Sorry folks.


My Immersion!


----------



## TheCoug

Hi. Trying to find a new home. Big AEW fan. Old man that does bjj and plays guitar. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Chelsea

Nice to hear, AEW fans are good people.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

I am a not so new user by the name of thatonewwefanguy.
My favourite wrestler is MJF or The Miz (younger fan btw)
And I like cheese.


----------



## Ernie D

Hello all, new poster here.

I attended my first Professional Wrestling show in 1968. In the main event that night Bruno Sammartino successfully defended his WWWF Title as Killer Kowalski submitted while trapped in the bear hug.

Looking forward to the discussions!


----------



## BabyBoy559

This place changed a lot. A couple forums look the same, but nothing to what we made back in the day. Anywho, I'm BabyBoy, an ex admin from 2004 to around 2007 or 2008. I took over after Nitemare had left for a while and I rebuilt the forum to keep Amish(owner at the time) from closing them down. Learned a lot here. Hello everybody.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The update sucks and took some cool stuff away.

Welcome back.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

BabyBoy559 said:


> This place changed a lot. A couple forums look the same, but nothing to what we made back in the day. Anywho, I'm BabyBoy, an ex admin from 2004 to around 2007 or 2008. I took over after Nitemare had left for a while and I rebuilt the forum to keep Amish(owner at the time) from closing them down. Learned a lot here. Hello everybody.


wow, welcome back


----------



## The Fourth Wall

Totally new user here, honest.










In all seriousness, I used to be here under the same name. Took a break for a couple of years, and been doing some life stuff and what have you. Back to check out the old digs and post a bit.

I watch AEW and various indie promotions these days when I get the time.

Hey to those I used to speak with on here, and hello to all the new people!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The Fourth Wall said:


> Totally new user here, honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I used to be here under the same name. Took a break for a couple of years, and been doing some life stuff and what have you. Back to check out the old digs and post a bit.
> 
> I watch AEW and various indie promotions these days when I get the time.
> 
> Hey to those I used to speak with on here, and hello to all the new people!


BROTHER FOURTH!!

Welcome back, hope you stick around!!!


----------



## DammitChrist

Wow, I've totally never seen you before on here over the last 4-5 years or anything


----------



## The Fourth Wall

Appreciate it, guys. It's nice to already see some familiar faces still around.

I can get used to the layout on Dark mode. I just wish my Anna Kendrick sig was more visible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Fourth Wall said:


> Totally new user here, honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I used to be here under the same name. Took a break for a couple of years, and been doing some life stuff and what have you. Back to check out the old digs and post a bit.
> 
> I watch AEW and various indie promotions these days when I get the time.
> 
> Hey to those I used to speak with on here, and hello to all the new people!


I just came here to post you were back. I've been back 2 weeks now. One of my saddest days here was seeing your account name say something like read only w.o the TFW name.


----------



## Whoanma

The Fourth Wall said:


> Totally new user here, honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I used to be here under the same name. Took a break for a couple of years, and been doing some life stuff and what have you. Back to check out the old digs and post a bit.
> 
> I watch AEW and various indie promotions these days when I get the time.
> 
> Hey to those I used to speak with on here, and hello to all the new people!


----------



## Chelsea

Welcome back, @The Fourth Wall 

As SHIVV-EAUX himself said, your previous incarnation being destroyed was heartbreaking. So it truly feels good to see you being reborn


----------



## The Fourth Wall

You guys are super lovely, thank you.

Never stopped thinking about this place despite it being so long since I was here. Just have so many great memories really, and started lurking again the past few days.

Appreciate the lovely welcome back, and I look forward to chatting with you guys around the forum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Fourth Wall said:


> You guys are super lovely, thank you.
> 
> Never stopped thinking about this place despite it being so long since I was here. Just have so many great memories really, and started lurking again the past few days.
> 
> Appreciate the lovely welcome back, and I look forward to chatting with you guys around the forum.


I'll always be indebted to you for this sig:


----------



## Cheshire

The Fourth Wall said:


> Totally new user here, honest.
> 
> In all seriousness, I used to be here under the same name. Took a break for a couple of years, and been doing some life stuff and what have you. Back to check out the old digs and post a bit.
> 
> I watch AEW and various indie promotions these days when I get the time.
> 
> Hey to those I used to speak with on here, and hello to all the new people!



I call bulls**t. You're not fooling me. Fourth Wall left and you're really Phantom pretending to be him.....


----------



## Piers

This place hasn't been the same since the change of host and the departures of CJ and Fourth.
That's a step in the right direction I guess


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

The Fourth Wall said:


> Totally new user here, honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I used to be here under the same name. Took a break for a couple of years, and been doing some life stuff and what have you. Back to check out the old digs and post a bit.
> 
> I watch AEW and various indie promotions these days when I get the time.
> 
> Hey to those I used to speak with on here, and hello to all the new people!


hey mate - i remember your username from some time back?

could you not recover the old account or something?



THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> I'll always be indebted to you for this sig:


and i’ll always be indebted to you for making me interested enough to google leanna decker xD


----------



## Lady Eastwood

The power of vagina brings the boys to the yard, I expect a few more old faces to eventually show up.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Catalanotto said:


> The power of vagina brings the boys to the yard, I expect a few more old faces to eventually show up.


----------



## The Phantom

Cheshire said:


> I call bulls**t. You're not fooling me. Fourth Wall left and you're really Phantom pretending to be him.....


Hey...


----------



## Nixon-1

Hello my name is Nixon-1, i´m new here and I'm an MMA addict. Wishing you all a great week!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Nixon-1 said:


> Hello my name is Nixon-1, i´m new here and I'm an MMA addict. Wishing you all a great week!


Hello


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Nixon-1 said:


> Hello my name is Nixon-1, i´m new here and I'm an MMA addict. Wishing you all a great week!


Hi and welcome!!!


----------



## Nixon-1

Thanks!


----------



## Chelsea

Welcome! I hope you'll enjoy the forum


----------



## munkimajik12345

Hello everyone. I'm a big fan of AEW and indy/Japanese wrestling. I have been watching since the WWF Invasion in 2001 and branched off in other directions such as early ROH (stopping shortly before Tyler Black/Seth Rollins debuted) before taking a looooong break from watching wrestling. CM Punk's return was probably what fully reignited my interest, but I've always had a passing interest in NXT 1.0 and AEW.


----------



## Nixon-1

Welcome *munkimajik12345 *


----------



## Lady Eastwood

munkimajik12345 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a big fan of AEW and indy/Japanese wrestling. I have been watching since the WWF Invasion in 2001 and branched off in other directions such as early ROH (stopping shortly before Tyler Black/Seth Rollins debuted) before taking a looooong break from watching wrestling. CM Punk's return was probably what fully reignited my interest, but I've always had a passing interest in NXT 1.0 and AEW.


Hi and welcome!!!


----------



## ribi

Hey, so I joined the other day and now it feels weird to just start writing in threads where people have 10.000+ posts... but I will try.

Fave Wrestler is hard, but I think HBK.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

ribi said:


> Hey, so I joined the other day and now it feels weird to just start writing in threads where people have 10.000+ posts... but I will try.
> 
> Fave Wrestler is hard, but I think HBK.
> 
> Cheers everyone.


Welcome!!! Don’t be intimidated, hop right in!!


----------



## Nixon-1

ribi said:


> Hey, so I joined the other day and now it feels weird to just start writing in threads where people have 10.000+ posts... but I will try.
> 
> Fave Wrestler is hard, but I think HBK.
> 
> Cheers everyone.


Welcome!


----------



## jobber77

Hello everyone, decided to make an account after lurking for so long .my brain hurt from not being able to throw my 2 cents into some of the hotter topics lately


----------



## toxicnacho

Hey everyone. New user here. Just started posting within the last few days. I figured I'd give myself a brief little introduction so you can get to know me better. 

I've been a pro wrestling fan since the late 90's to the current day product. I've had multiple breaks in between due to disinterest and a multitude of other factors in my teenage and young adult life. I was previously in a relationship for years where I had someone who supported my genuine passion for the art and business but sadly things came to an end in early 2022. 

My interests were sparked again at the arrival of AEW. And my revitalized passion for it was taking the time this past weekend and this week so far just catch up on everything that's been aired or broadcasted. I feel freshened up and I needed to get out of this slump. I finally tuned into Raw this week and I'm loving all the new and fresh faces and some of the veterans just putting in work on both sides in all of professional wrestling. I'm gonna take the chance to get into Impact later on this week. I also watched the season premiere of NWA Power last night and found myself just enjoying the bare-bones show of what wrestling USED to be. 

I've lurked here for years and have never made an account due to the inability to maintain a lot of things in my personal and social life. 2022 has been a year of growth and development for me as a person and I figured it was time I get back into what made me the happiest. That is my passion. PRO WRESTLING.

I hope to get the chance to interact with all of you on a regular basis moving forward. I am always open for conversation as well but bare with me. I work a lot. Sometimes I'm a day late on shows. But I'll be here. It's about time. 

Thanks for reading! Have a great week guys and girls.


----------



## robreynolds1234

Hello everyone, just joined Wrestling Forum

I have been posting on all kinds of forums since 2002, I am still regularly active on couple of them.

Searched for wrestling forums on google and found out this is the most active wrestling forum online. Apart from wrestling forums, I will be posting on all sections of this forums.

Looking forward to have a good time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to the board @toxicnacho and @robreynolds1234 I hope you both enjoy your time on WF.


----------



## toxicnacho

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Welcome to the board @toxicnacho and @robreynolds1234 I hope you both enjoy your time on WF.


 thanks!


----------



## robreynolds1234

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Welcome to the board @toxicnacho and @robreynolds1234 I hope you both enjoy your time on WF.


Thanks.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## DetroitsFinest61

My name speaks for itself 😁
Started watching slowly in the 1990 whenever at grandpas house he would have wrestling on. I was only 3 so didnt really get to understand much until I started getting older. I think the first ppv i watched was survivor series 1990 when Undertaker made his debut it scared the shit out of me LOL. The first big match I ever seen on ppv was HBK vs Bret Hart at WM 12 And thats the match that got me not only hooked on wrestling but I found my favorite wrestler of all time the GOAT HBK. Hes been my favorite ever since. I grew up in the attitude era that was the best part of my childhood and if you didn’t watch raw and nitro the night before, you would hear about it in school and you were missing out. My favorite wrestlers of all time HBK,Undertaker,Stone Cold just to name a few. Favorite wrestlers today AJ Styles,Danielson, and Kenny Omega. Like others been reading on the forums for years and finally decided to jump in the conversations. You will see me on here talking a lot of crap about certain wrestlers. I can be very critical of some but i will still give them props when they are due. Perfect example is CM Junk. Ill hate on him but I cant deny his impact on this business, his draw, and his mic skills.


----------



## ROHBot

My names ROHbot. im from the belle province
i love ROH, PWG, Progress, old WWE/ WWF and old NWA and WCW

Started watching wrestling in 87 or 88. stopped watching WWE in 2006 and went to ROH. watched that until.the end. along the way i got into PWG , DG USA and Progress.

Favourite wrestlers and tag teams

Bret Hart, Chris Benoit, Rey Mysterio, Austin Aries, Alex Shelley, Briscoes, Roderick Strong, AJ Styles, Red Dragon, Bryan Danielson, Lowki, Kenta, Tyler Bates, Kevin Owens( Steen) , El Generico, Claudio Castagnoli, Jonathan Gresham, Daniel Garcia, Bandido, Strike Force, Islanders, Rockers, Rougeaus, Rock n Roll Express, Ricky Steamboat, DDP, Randy Savage, Jake Roberts


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to WF @ROHBot I'm a huge old school ROH and PWG fan.

and also welcome to @cynthiaad Hope you both enjoy your time on this site.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome


----------



## Chelsea




----------



## ROHBot

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Welcome to WF @ROHBot I'm a huge old school ROH and PWG fan.
> 
> and also welcome to @cynthiaad Hope you both enjoy your time on this site.


Awesome!!! i look forward to talking about those 2 feds with you


----------



## FreshlyLazy

Hi everyone, I’m Jennifer! It’s nice to be here.


Age: 34
Why you picked your username: I wanted a fun reference to Orange Cassidy
Favorite wrestler(s): Orange Cassidy, AJ Lee, The Rock, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Penelope Ford, Danhausen (to name a few)
Favorite wrestling company: AEW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to WF @FreshlyLazy I'm a fan of AEW too and share many of your same favorite wrestlers. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## FreshlyLazy

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Welcome to WF @FreshlyLazy I'm a fan of AEW too and share many of your same favorite wrestlers. Hope you enjoy your time here.


Thank you so much! I love your Omni-Man avatar by the way. What a great comic series (and show)!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

FreshlyLazy said:


> Thank you so much! I love your Omni-Man avatar by the way. What a great comic series (and show)!


Yeah, I am a massive fan of the comic. Used to post on the old Image Comics board about it. The first season of the show was amazing and they made the fight between Omniman and Invincible even better and way more brutal than the comic. That subway scene.

I need Season 2 ASAP.


----------



## DammitChrist

FreshlyLazy said:


> Hi everyone, I’m Jennifer! It’s nice to be here.
> 
> 
> Age: 34
> Why you picked your username: I wanted a fun reference to Orange Cassidy
> Favorite wrestler(s): Orange Cassidy, AJ Lee, The Rock, Bray Wyatt, Kevin Owens, Penelope Ford, Danhausen (to name a few)
> Favorite wrestling company: AEW


Yay, we got another big fan of AJ Lee!! 

Welcome to the forum btw!


----------



## FreshlyLazy

SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE said:


> Yeah, I am a massive fan of the comic. Used to post on the old Image Comics board about it. The first season of the show was amazing and they made the fight between Omniman and Invincible even better and way more brutal than the comic. That subway scene.
> 
> I need Season 2 ASAP.


That‘s awesome! I had a writing phase as Monster Girl on Roleplayer
They represented the characters so well on screen. I hope Season 2 comes soon!



DammitChrist said:


> Yay, we got another big fan of AJ Lee!!
> 
> Welcome to the forum btw!


Thank you so much! I got into wrestling late, and AJ was the first character that brought me into wrestling. I’m excited to see what she does with WOW!


----------



## Chelsea

FreshlyLazy said:


> Hi everyone, I’m Jennifer! It’s nice to be here.
> 
> 
> Age: 34
> Why you picked your username: I wanted a fun reference to Orange Cassidy
> Favorite wrestler(s): Orange Cassidy, AJ Lee, The Rock, *Bray Wyatt*, Kevin Owens, Penelope Ford, Danhausen (to name a few)
> Favorite wrestling company: AEW


Another Firefly!










Welcome to the forum!


----------



## FreshlyLazy

Chelsea said:


> Another Firefly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


 Thank you! I hope he’s the White Rabbit and back on TV very soon.


----------



## Snake Plissken

Hey everyone, I used to have an account on here many moons ago, but I couldn’t remember the passwords since I hadn’t posted in so long, so I just gave in and decided to sign up again under a new email. I was ‘Snake Plissken’ for anyone interested. Anyway not much has changed in terms of my favourites, Bray Wyatt is my personal GOAT, which explains the username choice. I’ve lurked around again on here quite a bit, I tried Reddit, but I’m old school and prefer the forum layout so anyway, I hope to once again get back into conversing with fellow wrestling fans and other pop culture stuff, I’m also a big Metalhead, I love Marvel and DC stuff as well so anyway, I thought with the whole “White Rabbit” stuff happening lately in WWE, I’d jump back in on here, hope everyone is well and I’ll try and post as much as I can.


----------



## JeSeGaN

The Fiend’s Firefly said:


> but I couldn’t remember the passwords


If you know your prior account name, mods can merge it if you want.


----------



## Snake Plissken

JeSeGaN said:


> If you know your prior account name, mods can merge it if you want.


Would that be the name I used originally? the ones you can change on here?, because I do remember my previous names I used when I requested them back in the day. I don't have my old email either as I foolishly wrote that on paper with my password instead of using a password manager, so I only remember my old names I used on here prior to the one I mentioned before I ended up losing the pass. It’s not a big deal if they can’t merge my original account, but I’d be happy if there was a chance to get it back.


----------



## Chelsea

The Fiend’s Firefly said:


> Hey everyone, I used to have an account on here many moons ago, but I couldn’t remember the passwords since I hadn’t posted in so long, so I just gave in and decided to sign up again under a new email. I was ‘Snake Plissken’ for anyone interested. Anyway not much has changed in terms of my favourites, Bray Wyatt is my personal GOAT, which explains the username choice. I’ve lurked around again on here quite a bit, I tried Reddit, but I’m old school and prefer the forum layout so anyway, I hope to once again get back into conversing with fellow wrestling fans and other pop culture stuff, I’m also a big Metalhead, I love Marvel and DC stuff as well so anyway, I thought with the whole “White Rabbit” stuff happening lately in WWE, I’d jump back in on here, hope everyone is well and I’ll try and post as much as I can.


Another Firefly!!! 

Welcome back. You might be able to recover your old account - check your convos


----------



## Snake Plissken

Chelsea said:


> Another Firefly!!!
> 
> Welcome back. You might be able to recover your old account - check your convos


glad to be back and yup, proud Firefly over here, looking forward to seeing our guy hopefully return tonight. I’ve messaged back about my old account. It’s no biggie if I can’t get it back but if there’s a way then I’d be happy to have it merged my new one


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Welcome, new and returning meat


----------



## KingBayBay

sign up here while back came back here looks like a nice site glad to meet you all.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@KingBayBay Love your sig. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Welcome to WF. @Crusher Blackwell Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## CivilMan61

I enjoy Cora Jade and Liv Morgan


----------



## Bagelalmond

👏 👏


----------



## Randytorton

Welcome!
What do you like about these two bombshells?


----------



## KingofKings1524

I can already tell that this thread is going to be a real meeting of the minds.


----------



## Mutant God

Welcome


----------



## CivilMan61

Randytorton said:


> Welcome!
> What do you like about these two bombshells?


I follow Liv since NXT and with Cora I see potential, Cora being from Chicago gives me Michael Jordan vibes for future greatness.

In my town we say ‘rolldog’ instead of friend or homie.


----------



## Bagelalmond

CivilMan61 said:


> In my town we say ‘rolldog’ instead of friend or homie.


Where are you from?


----------



## CivilMan61

Bagelalmond said:


> Where are you from?


Maryland

I was a silly kid but as a adult I now act civil


----------



## EDawg38

Enjoy your time here. Don’t get into arguments with anyone here.


----------



## CivilMan61

EDawg38 said:


> Enjoy your time here. Don’t get into arguments with anyone here.


I will not, I wanna be peaceful.


----------



## Soul Rex

If you enjoy woman wrestling you can not be my friend.


----------



## CivilMan61

Lol ^ a narrow minded troll


----------



## Muskoka Redneck

Well frig off then


----------



## CivilMan61

I sugarcoat cause people got mad before and wanted to slap me


----------



## RightBoob

Welcome friend. Enjoy your stay. 

If you ever get upset, watch my sig repeatedly for like 2 minutes. That always improves my mood.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil




----------



## CivilMan61

BlueEyedDevil said:


>


Good hbu?


----------



## BlueEyedDevil

CivilMan61 said:


> Good hbu?


----------



## Robert 67

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum here and would like to introduce myself. My name is Robert as indicated on my username (I know, super original huh? lol) and I am 54 and live in Florida. My avatar pic is my older cousin Peter who had a stint in WWE in the early 90's as a jobber under the name Apollo Athens which is a reference to his Greek heritage. My favorite wrestler of all time is Kevin Sullivan and currently I am hooked on NXT, for some reason it just seems more exciting and unpredictable than the red and blue brands and I really like seeing all the new talent coming up and progressing through the ranks. Thanks for having me!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Robert 67 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum here and would like to introduce myself. My name is Robert as indicated on my username (I know, super original huh? lol) and I am 54 and live in Florida. My avatar pic is my older cousin Peter who had a stint in WWE in the early 90's as a jobber under the name Apollo Athens which is a reference to his Greek heritage. My favorite wrestler of all time is Kevin Sullivan and currently I am hooked on NXT, for some reason it just seems more exciting and unpredictable than the red and blue brands and I really like seeing all the new talent coming up and progressing through the ranks. Thanks for having me!


Welcome to WF! Enjoy your stay.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

been a minute since I've posted in this thread, to all newcomers, welcome, and have a nice day.


----------



## Leao meravigliao

Hi everyone, i'm from Italy.

I like soccer and wrestling


----------



## Chelsea

Leao meravigliao said:


> Hi everyone, i'm from Italy.
> 
> I like soccer and wrestling


Music to my ears. Italy is great and so is Milan.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Leao meravigliao

Chelsea said:


> Music to my ears. Italy is great and so is Milan.
> 
> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Hi and welcome


----------



## Lm2

Leao meravigliao said:


> Hi everyone, i'm from Italy.
> 
> I like soccer and wrestling


Welcome and do you watch club soccer or just World Cup?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

@Leao meravigliao A belated welcome to the site. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## boydrew

29 years old.
Because I'm a boy and my name is Drew.
My favorite wrestlers are Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, and Sheamus.
I'm a WWE boy through-and-through.

I was a member of this forum many moons ago when I was just a young tike. Is the Be The Booker section still here?


----------



## Lady Eastwood

boydrew said:


> 29 years old.
> Because I'm a boy and my name is Drew.
> My favorite wrestlers are Seth Rollins, Roman Reigns, and Sheamus.
> I'm a WWE boy through-and-through.
> 
> I was a member of this forum many moons ago when I was just a young tike. Is the Be The Booker section still here?


What was your old username?

BTB is still around but needs people to bring it to life some more lol










Wrestling Fantasy Games


Play E-Fed, Fantasy League and Fantasy Booking games here




www.wrestlingforum.com


----------



## boydrew

Eastwood said:


> What was your old username?
> 
> BTB is still around but needs people to bring it to life some more lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling Fantasy Games
> 
> 
> Play E-Fed, Fantasy League and Fantasy Booking games here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com


I honestly don't remember. I wish there was a way that I could search to find out. I'm sure some of my old comments and BTB threads are here if I searched hard enough. I came back here to hopefully get back into BTB!



Eastwood said:


> What was your old username?
> 
> BTB is still around but needs people to bring it to life some more lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling Fantasy Games
> 
> 
> Play E-Fed, Fantasy League and Fantasy Booking games here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wrestlingforum.com


I found it... it was StraightEdge234!  I must have been wild in 2006.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

boydrew said:


> I found it... it was StraightEdge234!  I must have been wild in 2006.


We have a member here that was born then, that member, is me. Howdy!


----------



## Lady Eastwood

boydrew said:


> I honestly don't remember. I wish there was a way that I could search to find out. I'm sure some of my old comments and BTB threads are here if I searched hard enough. I came back here to hopefully get back into BTB!
> 
> 
> I found it... it was StraightEdge234!  I must have been wild in 2006.


Hmmmm the name is slightly recognized. I don’t know if we ever actually conversed at all but mine was Catalanotto, just having a little name change here for now lol


----------



## Katatonic of kathouse

Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> 
> Age
> Why you picked your username
> Favorite wrestler(s)
> Favorite wrestling company
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


Sagittarius, I think I might be slightly younger than Stone Cold ...Gen X nonetheless. Over 50.
Fave wrestlers depends on the generation,*this is a generalization, and there are many more) I have been following since the late '70's...Snuka (till I found out he liked girls my age at the time, that grossed me out and changed my perspective on the world) Jake the Snake, Rowdy, UNDERTAKER OF ALL TIME, Bret Hart, Stone Cold, Rock, and now Charlotte, Roman Reigns....so many to list, so little space.
My fave company is WWE because honestly, I did watch ECW at the time and saw shows.....long term the product was not my jam....a lot less talent, and a lot more dumbass balls. I never watched WCW with any regularity because for some reason, i had a sense of loyalty...I did keep up, but did not watch. I will be honest, I am old and refusing to travel long distances, so my sense of the indys is limited. My apologies to those who work hard in those territories.


----------



## ctfyall

Mikey Damage said:


> New? Tell us a little about yourself.
> 
> 
> Age
> Why you picked your username
> Favorite wrestler(s)
> Favorite wrestling company
> 
> And anything else you would like to share with the forum.
> 
> Welcome.


Hello to yall My age is 27 and I like Bo his masculinity overwhelms me to the point my panties are so wet I need to change whenever I see him my favorite wrestling company is obviously the WWE.


----------



## Black Metal

Black Metal said:


> P.S. My diva bae trio (Mandy Rose, Alexa Bliss and Liv Morgan) rep my satanic pride with goofy and ridiculous corpse paint renditions I did in photoshop very halfassed in 20 minutes. They will ALWAYS serve as my avatar and signature identity. It's all in good fun. I'm not a serious guy. This is supposed to be camp and fun...or maybe I am being the serious edge lord that I am?
> 
> Looking forward to discussion!


That didn't age well!


----------

